# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  شخصيــات وأحــداث

## رحال اسكندراني

كم من شخصيات و احداث تاريخية ستظل في ذاكرة التاريخ ... كم من معجزات تمت في العصر القديم و الحديث و لم ينساها التاريخ ... 
من اجل ان لا ننسى التاريخ و من اجل ان لا ينساننا التاريخ فقد كان لي هذا الموضوع الذي سيضم المواضيع التي تناولت الحقبات المختلفه في التاريخ العالمي " سواء القديم او الحديث "



تابعوا سلسة التاريخ

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

عرف في كتب التاريخ في الشرق والغرب بأنه فارس نبيل وبطل شجاع وقائد من أفضل من عرفتهم البشرية وشهد بأخلاقه أعداؤه من الصليبيين قبل أصدقائه وكاتبوا سيرته، إنه نموذج فذ لشخصية عملاقة من صنع الإسلام، إنه البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي محرر القدس من الصليبيين وبطل معركة حطين. 




نسبه ونشأته 


ولد صلاح الدين سنة 532هـ بقلعة تكريت لما كان أبوه وعمه بها والظاهر أنهم ما أقاموا بها بعد ولادة صلاح الدين إلا مدة يسيرة، ولكنهم خرجوا من تكريت في بقية سنة 532هـ التي ولد فيها صلاح الدين أو في سنة ثلاث وثلاثين لأنهما أقاما عند عماد الدين زنكي بالموصل ثم لما حاصر دمشق وبعدها بعلبك وأخذها رتب فيها نجم الدين أيوب وذلك في أوائل سنة أربع وثلاثين.

ولم يزل صلاح الدين تحت كنف أبيه حتى ترعرع ولما ملك نور الدين محمود بن عماد الدين زنكي دمشق لازم نجم الدين أيوب خدمته وكذلك ولده صلاح الدين وكانت مخايل السعادة عليه لائحة والنجابة تقدمه من حالة إلى حالة ونور الدين يرى له ويؤثره ومنه تعلم صلاح الدين طرائق الخير وفعل المعروف والاجتهاد في أمور الجهاد . 

تأسيس الدولة الأيوبية 


استقرت الأمور لصلاح الدين ونقل أسرته ووالده نجم الدين أيوب إليها ليتم له السرور وتكون قصته مشابهة لقصة يوسف الصديق عليه السلام، ولم يزل صلاح الدين وزيرا حتى مات العاضد آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين 565هـ وبذلك انتهت الدولة الفاطمية وبدأت دولة بني أيوب (الدولة الأيوبية). 
ولقب صلاح الدين بالملك الناصر وعاد إلى دار أسد الدين فأقام بها، وثبت قدم صلاح الدين ورسخ ملكه. 
وأرسل صلاح الدين يطلب من نور الدين أن يرسل إليه إخوته فلم يجبه إلى ذلك وقال أخاف أن يخالف أحد منهم عليك فتفسد البلاد، ثم إن الإفرنج اجتمعوا ليسيروا إلى مصر فسير نور الدين العساكر وفيهم إخوة صلاح الدين منهم شمس الدولة توران شاه بن أيوب، وهو أكبر من صلاح الدين. 
و ذكر ابن الأثير ما حدث من الوحشة بين نور الدين وصلاح الدين باطنا فقال: وفي سنة 567هـ حدث ما أوجب نفرة نور الدين عن صلاح الدين وكان الحادث أن نور الدين أرسل إلى صلاح الدين يأمره بجمع العساكر المصرية والمسير بها إلى بلد الإفرنج والنزول على الكرك ومحاصرته ليجمع هو أيضاعساكره ويسير إليه ويجتمعا هناك على حرب الإفرنج والاستيلاء على بلادهم فبرز صلاح الدين من القاهرة في العشرين من المحرم وكتب إلى نور الدين يعرفه أن رحيله لا يتأخر وكان نور الدين قد جمع عساكره وتجهز وأقام ينتظر ورود الخبر من صلاح الدين برحيله ليرحل هو فلما أتاه الخبر بذلك رحل من دمشق عازما على قصد الكرك فوصل إليه وأقام ينتظر وصول صلاح الدين إليه فأرسل كتابه يعتذر فيه عن الوصول باختلال البلاد المصرية لأمور بلغته عن بعض شيعة العلويين وأنهم عازمون على الوثوب بها وأنه يخاف عليها مع البعد عنها فعاد إليها فلم يقبل نور الدين عذره، وكان سبب تقاعده أن أصحابه وخواصه خوفوه من الاجتماع بنور الدين فحيث لم يمتثل أمر نور الدين شق ذلك عليه وعظم عنده وعزم على الدخول إلى مصر وإخراج صلاح الدين عنها. 
ووصل الخبر إلى صلاح الدين فجمع أهله وفيهم والده نجم الدين أيوب وخاله شهاب الدين الحارمي ومعهم سائر الأمراء وأعلمهم ما بلغه عن عزم نور الدين على قصده وأخذ مصر منه واستشارهم فلم يجبه أحد منهم بشيء فقام تقي الدين عمر ابن أخي صلاح الدين وقال إذا جاء قاتلناه وصددناه عن البلاد ووافقه غيره من أهله فشتمهم نجم الدين أيوب وأنكر ذلك واستعظمه وكان ذا رأي ومكر وعقل وقال لتقي الدين اقعد وسبه وقال لصلاح الدين أنا أبوك وهذا شهاب الدين خالك أتظن أن في هؤلاء كلهم من يحبك ويريد لك الخير مثلنا فقال لا فقال والله لو رأيت أنا وهذا خالك شهاب الدين نور الدين لم يمكنا إلا أن نترجل له ونقبل الأرض بين يديه ولو أمرنا أن نضرب عنقك بالسيف لفعلنا فإذا كنا نحن هكذا كيف يكون غيرنا وكل من تراه من الأمراء والعساكر لو رأى نور الدين وحده لم يتجاسر على الثبات على سرجه ولا وسعه إلا النزول وتقبيل الأرض بين يديه وهذه البلاد له وقد أقامك فيها وإن أراد عزلك فأي حاجة له إلى المجيء يأمرك بكتاب مع نجاب حتى تقصد خدمته ويولي بلاده من يريد وقال للجماعة كلهم قوموا عنا ونحن مماليك نور الدين وعبيده يفعل بنا ما يريد فتفرقوا على هذا وكتب أكثرهم إلى نور الدين بالخبر. 
ولما خلا أيوب بابنه صلاح الدين قال له أنت جاهل قليل المعرفة تجمع هذا الجمع الكثير وتطلعهم على ما في نفسك فإذا سمع نور الدين أنك عازم على منعه عن البلاد جعلك أهم الأمور إليه وأولاها بالقصد ولو قصدك لم تر معك أحدا من هذا العسكر وكانوا أسلموك إليه وأما الآن بعد هذا المجلس فسيكتبون إليه ويعرفونه قولي وتكتب أنت إليه وترسل في المعنى وتقول أي حاجة إلى قصدي يجبي نجاب يأخذني بحبل يضعه في عنقي فهو إذا سمع هذا عدل عن قصدك واستعمل ما هو أهم عنده والأيام تندرج والله في كل وقت في شأن والله لو أراد نور الدين قصبة من قصب سكرنا لقاتلته أنا عليها حتى أمنعه أو أقتل ففعل صلاح الدين ما أشار به والده فلما رأى نور الدين الأمر هكذا عدل عن قصده وكان الأمر كما قال نجم الدين أيوب وتوفي نور الدين ولم يقصده وهذا كان من أحسن الآراء وأجودها .


معركة حطين 



كانت معركة حطين المباركة على المسلمين في يوم السبت 14 ربيع الآخر سنة 583هـ في وسط نهار الجمعة وكان صلاح الدين كثيرا ما يقصد لقاء العدو في يوم الجمعة عند الصلاة تبركا بدعاء المسلمين والخطباء على المنابر فسار في ذلك الوقت بمن اجتمع له من العساكر الإسلامية وكانت تجاوز العد والحصر على تعبئة حسنة وهيئة جميلة وكان قد بلغه عن العدو أنه اجتمع في عدة كثيرة بمرج صفورية بعكا عندما بلغهم اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية فسار ونزل على بحيرة طبرية ثم رحل ونزل على طبرية على سطح الجبل ينتظر هجوم الصليبيين عليه إذا بلغهم نزوله بالموضع المذكور فلم يتحركوا ولا خرجوا من منزلهم وكان نزولهم يوم الأربعاء 21ربيع الآخر فلما رآهم لا يتحركون نزل على طبرية وهاجمها وأخذها في ساعة واحدة وبقيت القلعة محتمية بمن فيها ولما بلغ العدو ما جرى على طبرية قلقوا لذلك ورحلوا نحوها فبلغ السلطان ذلك فترك على طبرية من يحاصر قلعتها ولحق بالعسكر فالتقى بالعدو على سطح جبل طبرية الغربي منها وذلك في يوم الخميس 22 ربيع الآخر وحال الليل بين المعسكرين قياما على مصاف إلى بكرة يوم الجمعة فركب الجيشان وتصادما والتحم القتال واشتد الأمر وذلك بأرض قرية تعرف بلوبيا وضاق الخناق بالعدو وهم سائرون كأنهم يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون وقد أيقنوا بالويل والثبور وأحست نفوسهم أنهم في غد يومهم ذلك من زوار القبور ولم تزل الحرب تضطرم والفارس مع قريصطدم ولم يبق إلا الظفر ووقع الوبال على من كفر فحال بينهم الليل بظلامه وبات كل واحد من الفريقين في سلاحه إلى صبيحة يوم السبت فطلب كل من الفريقين مقامه وتحقق المسلمون أن من ورائهم الأردن ومن بين أيديهم بلاد العدو وأنهم لا ينجيهم إلا الاجتهاد في الجهاد فحملت جيوش المسلمين من جميع الجوانب وحمل القلب وصاحوا صيحة رجل واحد فألقى الله الرعب في قلوب الكافرين وكان حقا عليه نصر المؤمنين ولما أحس القوم بالخذلان هرب منهم في أوائل الأمر وقصد جهة صور وتبعه جماعة من المسلمين فنجا منهم وكفى الله شره وأحاط المسلمون بالصليبيين من كل جانب وأطلقوا عليهم السهام وحكموا فيهم السيوف وسقوهم كأس الحمام وانهزمت طائفة منهم فتبعها أبطال المسلمين فلم ينج منها أحد واعتصمت طائفة منهم بتل يقال له تل حطين وهي قرية عندها قبر النبي شعيب عليه السلام فضايقهم المسلمون وأشعلوا حولهم النيران واشتد بهم العطش وضاق بهم الأمر حتى كانوا يستسلمون للأمر خوفا من القتل لما مر بهم فأسر مقدموهم وقتل الباقون. 
وكان ممن سلم من مقدميهم الملك جفري وأخوه والبرنس أرناط صاحب الكرك والشوبك وابن الهنفري وابن صاحبة طبرية ومقدم الديوية وصاحب جبيل ومقدم الأسبتار. 
قال ابن شداد: ولقد حكي لي من أثق به أنه رأى بحوران شخصا واحدا معه نيف وثلاثون أسيرا قد ربطهم بوتد خيمة لما وقع عليهم من الخذلان. 
وأما أرناط فان صلاح الدين كان قد نذر أنه إن ظفر به قتله وذلك لأنه كان قد عبر به عند الشوبك قوم من مصر في حال الصلح فغدر بهم وقتلهم فناشدوه الصلح الذي بينه وبين المسلمين فقال ما يتضمن الاستخفاف بالنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وبلغ السلطان فحملته حميته ودينه على أن يهدر دمه .


من مواقف صلاح الدين 


لما فتح الله تعالى عليه بنصره في حطين جلس صلاح الدين في دهليز الخيمة لأنها لم تكن نصبت بعد وعرضت عليه الأسارى وسار الناس يتقربون إليه بمن في أيديهم منهم وهو فرح بما فتح الله تعالى على يده للمسلمين ونصبت له الخيمة فجلس فيها شاكرا لله تعالى على ما أنعم به عليه واستحضر الملك جفري وأخاه و أرناط وناول السلطان جفري شربة من جلاب وثلج فشرب منها وكان على أشد حال من العطش ثم ناولها لأرناط وقال السلطان للترجمان قل للملك أنت الذي سقيته وإلا أنا فما سقيته وكان من جميل عادة العرب وكريم أخلاقهم أن الأسير إذا أكل أو شرب من مال من أسره أمن فقصد السلطان بقوله ذلك ثم أمر بمسيرهم إلى موضع عينه لهم فمضوا بهم إليه فأكلوا شيئا ثم عادوا بهم ولم يبق عنده سوى بعض الخدم فاستحضرهم وأقعد الملك في دهليز الخيمة. 
وأحضر صلاح الدين أرناط وأوقفه بين يديه وقال له: ها أنا أنتصر لمحمد منك ثم عرض عليه الإسلام فلم يفعل فسل سيفه فضربه بها فحل كتفه وتمم قتله من حضر وأخرجت جثته ورميت على باب الخيمة،فلما رآه الملك على تلك الحال لم يشك في أنه يلحقه به فاستحضره وطيب قلبه وقال له لم تجر عادة الملوك أن يقتلوا الملوك وأما هذا فإنه تجاوز الحد وتجرأ على الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم وبات الناس في تلك الليلة على أتم سرور ترتفع أصواتهم بحمد الله وشكره وتهليله وتكبيره حتى طلع الفجر ثم نزل السلطان على طبرية يوم الأحد الخامس والعشرين من شهر ربيع الآخر وتسلم قلعتها في ذلك النهار وأقام عليها إلى يوم الثلاثاء 




تحرير عكا وما حولها 



ورحل صلاح الدين طالبا عكا فكان نزوله عليها يوم الأربعاء وقاتل الصليبيين بها بكرة يوم الخميس مستهل جمادى الأولى سنة 583هـ فأخذها واستنقذ من كان بها من أسارى المسلمين وكانوا أكثر من أربعة آلاف نفس واستولى على ما فيها من الأموال والذخائر والبضائع لأنها كانت مظنة التجار وتفرقت العساكر في بلاد الساحل يأخذون الحصون والقلاع والأماكن المنيعة فأخذوا نابلس وحيفا وقيسارية وصفورية والناصرة وكان ذلك لخلوها من الرجال لأن القتل والأسر أفنى كثيرا منهم ولما استقرت قواعد عكا وقسم أموالها وأساراها سار يطلب تبنين فنزل عليها يوم الأحد حادي عشر جمادى الأولى وهي قلعة منيعة فنصب عليها المناجيق وضيق بالزحف خناق من فيها، فقاتلوا قتالا شديدا ونصره الله سبحانه عليهم فتسلمها منهم يوم الأحد ثامن عشرة عنوة وأسر من بقي فيها بعد القتل ثم رحل عنها إلى صيدا فنزل عليها وتسلمها في غد يوم نزوله عليها وهو يوم الأربعاء العشرون من جمادى الأولى وأقام عليها ريثما قرر قواعدها وسار حتى أتى بيروت فنازلها ليلة الخميس الثاني والعشرين من جمادى الأولى وركب عليها المجانيق وداوم الزحف والقتال حتى أخذها في يوم الخميس التاسع والعشرين من الشهر المذكور وتسلم أصحابه جبيل وهو على بيروت، ولما فرغ من هذا الجانب رأى أن قصده عسقلان أولى لأنها أيسر من صور فأتى عسقلان ونزل عليها يوم الأحد السادس عشر من جمادى الآخرة من السنة وتسلم في طريقه إليها مواضع كثيرة كالرملة والداروم وأقام في عسقلان المناجيق وقاتلها قتالا شديدا وتسلمها في يوم السبت نهاية جمادى الآخرة من السنة وأقام عليها إلى أن تسلم أصحابه غزة وبيت جبريوالنطرون بغير قتال وكان بين فتح عسقلان وأخذ الإفرنج لها من المسلمين خمس وثلاثون سنة فإنهم كانوا أخذوها من المسلمين في السابع والعشرين من جمادى الآخرة سنة 548هـ .


تحرير القدس 


لما تسلم صلاح الدين عسقلان والأماكن المحيطة بالقدس شمر عن ساق الجد والاجتهاد في قصد القدس المبارك واجتمعت إليه العساكر التي كانت متفرقة في الساحل فسار نحوه معتمدا على الله تعالى مفوضا أمره إليه منتهزا الفرصة في فتح باب الخير الذي حث على انتهازه بقوله من فتح له باب خير فلينتهزه فإنه لا يعلم متى يغلق دونه وكان نزوله عليه في يوم الأحد الخامس عشر من رجب سنة 583هـ وكان نزوله بالجانب الغربي وكان معه من كان مشحونا بالمقاتلة من الخيالة والرجالة وحزر أهل الخبرة ممن كان معه من كان فيه من المقاتلة فكانوا يزيدون على ستين ألفا خارجا عن النساء والصبيان ثم انتقل لمصلحة رآها إلى الجانب الشمالي في يوم الجمعة العشرين من رجب ونصب المناجيق وضايق البلد بالزحف والقتال حتى أخذ النقب في السور مما يلي وادي جهنم ولما رأى أعداء الله الصليبيون ما نزل بهم من الأمر الذي لا مدفع له عنهم وظهرت لهم إمارات فتح المدينة وظهور المسلمين عليهم وكان قد اشتد روعهم لما جرى على أبطالهم وحماتهم من القتل والأسر وعلى حصونهم من التخريب والهدم وتحققوا أنهم صائرون إلى ما صار أولئك إليه فاستكانوا وأخلدوا إلى طلب الأمان واستقرت الأمور بالمراسلة من الطائفتين وكان تسلمه في يوم الجمعة السابع والعشرين من رجب وليلته كانت ليلة المعراج المنصوص عليها في القرآن الكريم فانظر إلى هذا الاتفاق العجيب كيف يسر الله تعالى عوده إلى المسلمين في مثل زمان الإسراء بنبيهم وهذه علامة قبول هذه الطاعة من الله تعالى وكان فتحه عظيما شهده من أهل العلم خلق ومن أرباب الخرق والزهد عالم وذلك أن الناس لما بلغهم ما يسره الله تعالى على يده من فتوح الساحل وقصده القدس قصده العلماء من مصر والشام بحيث لم يتخلف أحد منهم وارتفعت الأصوات بالضجيج بالدعاء والتهليل والتكبير وصليت فيه الجمعة يوم فتحه وخطب القاضي محيي الدين محمد بن علي المعروف بابن الزكي .


أواخر أيامه 



بعد الصلح سنة 588هـ توجه السلطان إلى القدس ليتفقد أحوالها وتوجه أخوه الملك العادل إلى الكرك وابنه الملك الظاهر إلى حلب وابنه الأفضل إلى دمشق وأقام السلطان بالقدس يقطع الناس ويعطيهم دستورا ويتأهب للمسير إلى الديار المصرية وانقطع شوقه عن الحج ولم يزل كذلك إلى أن صح عنده مسير مركب الانكتار متوجها إلى بلاده في مستهل شوال فعند ذلك قوي عزمه أن يدخل الساحل جريدة يتفقد القلاع البحرية إلى بانياس ويدخل دمشق ويقيم بها أياما قلائل ويعود إلى القدس ومنه إلى الديار المصرية. 
قال ابن شداد: وأمرني صلاح الدين بالمقام في القدس إلى حين عوده لعمارة مارستان أنشأه به وتكميل المدرسة التي أنشأها فيه وسار منه ضاحي نهار الخميس السادس من شوال سنة ثمان وثمانين وخمسمائة ولما فرغ من افتقاد أحوال القلاع وإزاحة خللها دخل دمشق بكرة الأربعاء سادس عشر شوال وفيها أولاده الملك الأفضل والملك الظاهر والملك الظافر مظفر الدين الخضر المعروف بالمشعر وأولاده الصغار وكان يحب البلد ويؤثر الإقامة فيه على سائر البلاد وجلس للناس في بكرة يوم الخميس السابع والعشرين منه وحضروا عندهم وبلوا شوقهم منه وأنشده الشعراء ولم يتخلف أحد عنه من الخواص والعوام وأقام ينشر جناح عدله ويهطل سحاب إنعامه وفضله ويكشف مظالم الرعايا فلما كان يوم الاثنين مستهل ذي القعدة عمل الملك الأفضل دعوة للملك الظاهر لأنه لما وصل إلى دمشق وبلغه حركة السلطان أقام بها ليتملى بالنظر إليه ثانيا وكأن نفسه كانت قد أحست بدنو أجله فودعه في تلك الدفعة مرارا متعددة ولما عمل الملك الأفضل الدعوة أظهر فيها من الهمم العالية ما يليق بهمته وكأنه أراد بذلك مجازاته ما خدمه به حين وصلإلى بلده وحضر الدعوة المذكورة أرباب الدنيا والآخرة وسأل السلطان الحضور فحضر جبرا لقلبه وكان يوما مشهودا على ما بلغني. 
ولما تصفح الملك العادل أحوال الكرك وأصلح ما قصد إصلاحه فيه سار قاصدا إلى البلاد الفراتية فوصل إلى دمشق في يوم الأربعاء سابع عشر ذي القعدة وخرج السلطان إلى لقائه وأقام يتصيد حوالي غباغب إلى الكسوة حتى لقيه وسارا جميعا يتصيدان وكان دخولهما إلى دمشق آخر نهار يوم الأحد حادي عشر ذي الحجة سنة ثمان وثمانين وأقام السلطان بدمشق يتصيد هو وأخوه وأولاده ويتفرجون في أراضي دمشق ومواطن الصبا وكأنه وجد راحة مما كان به من ملازمة التعب والنصب وسهر الليل وكان ذلك كالوداع لأولاده ومراتع نزهه ونسي عزمه إلى مصر وعرضت له أمور أخر وعزمات غير ما تقدم. 



وفاة صلاح الدين 



قال ابن شداد: وصلني كتاب صلاح الدين إلى القدس يستدعيني لخدمته وكان شتاء شديدا ووحلا عظيما فخرجت من القدس في يوم الجمعة الثالث والعشرين من المحرم سنة 589هـ وكان الوصول إلى دمشق في يوم الثلاثاء ثاني عشر صفر من السنة وركب السلطان لملتقى الحاج يوم الجمعة خامس عشر صفر وكان ذلك آخر ركوبه، ولما كان ليلة السبت وجد كسلا عظيما وما تنصف الليل حتى غشيته حمى صفراوية وكانت في باطنه أكثر منها في ظاهره وأصبح يوم السبت متكاسلا عليه أثر الحمى ولم يظهر ذلك للناس لكن حضرت عنده أنا والقاضي الفاضل ودخل ولده الملك الأفضل وطال جلوسنا عنده وأخذ يشكو قلقه في الليل وطاب له الحديث إلى قريب الظهر ثم انصرفنا وقلوبنا عنده فتقدم إلينا بالحضور على الطعام في خدمة ولده الملك الأفضل ولم تكن للقاضي الفاضل في ذلك عادة فانصرف ودخلت إلى الإيوان القبلي وقد مد السماط وابنه الملك الأفضل قد جلس في موضعه فانصرفت وما كانت لي قوة في الجلوس استيحاشا له وبكى في ذلك اليوم جماعة تفاؤلا لجلوس ولده في موضعه ثم أخذ المرض يتزيد من حينئذ ونحن نلازم التردد طرفي النهار وندخل إليه أنا والقاضي الفاضل في النهار مرارا وكان مرضه في رأسه وكان من إمارات انتهاء العمر غيبة طبيبه الذي كان قد عرف مزاجه سفرا وحضرا ورأى الأطباء فصده ففصدوه فاشتد مرضه وقلت رطوبات بدنه وكان يغلب عليه اليبس ولم يزل المرض يتزايد حتى انتهى إلى غاية الضعف واشتد مرضه في السادس والسابع والثامن ولم يزل يتزايد ويغيب ذهنه ولما كان التاسع حدثت له غشية وامتنع من تناول المشروب واشتد الخوف في البلد وخاف الناس ونقلوا أقمشتهم من الأسواق وعلا الناس من الكآبة والحزن ما لا تمكن حكايته ولما كان العاشر من مرضه حقن دفعتين وحصل من الحقن بعض الراحة وفرح الناس بذلك ثم اشتد مرضه وأيس منه الأطباء ثم شرع الملك الأفضل في تحليف الناس، ثم إنه توفي بعد صلاة الصبح من يوم الأربعاء السابع والعشرين من صفر سنة 589هـ وكان يوم موته يوما لم يصب الإسلام والمسلمون بمثله منذ فقد الخلفاء الراشدون رضي الله عنهم وغشي القلعة والملك والدنيا وحشة لا يعلمها إلا الله تعالى وبالله لقد كنت أسمع من الناس أنهم يتمنون فداء من يعز عليهم بنفوسهم وكنت أتوهم أن هذا الحديث على ضرب من التجوز والترخص إلى ذلك اليوم فإني علمت من نفسي ومن غيري أنه لو قبل الفداء لفدي بالأنفس. 
ثم جلس ولده الملك الأفضل للعزاء وغسله، وأخرج بعد صلاة الظهر رحمه الله في تابوت مسجى بثوب فوط فارتفعت الأصوات عند مشاهدته وعظم الضجيج وأخذ الناس في البكاء والعويل وصلوا عليه أرسالا ثم أعيد إلى الدار التي في البستان وهي التي كان متمارضا بها ودفن في الصفة الغربية منها وكان نزوله في حفرته قريبا من صلاة العصر

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

هتــــــــــــلر 


( 1889–1945)
دكتاتور حكم ألمانيا من سنة 1933 حتى سنة 1945 حول بلده إلى آلة عسكرية جبارة وتسبب في اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية في سنة 1939 احتلت قوات هتلر معظم أوروبا قبل هزيمتها في سنة 1945 . نشر الموت كما لم يفعل من قبله بشر في التاريخ الحديث إذ أمر بإعدام عشرات الآلاف من معارضيه كما كان لا أخلاقيا ويؤمن بأن القوي يفوز على الدوام وأن الهزيمة مكتوبة على الضعيف وكان يؤمن بضرورة إبادة الأجناس العرقية التي اعتبرها متدنية ومنها الساميون والزنوج والسلاف وقد اباد الملايين من أبناء تلك الشعوب وكان من بينهم اليهود واستغل اليهود ذلك لتصوير هتلر وكأنما كان عدوا لليهود وحدهم وذلك لكسب تعاطف العالم معهم . أصبح زعيم النازي وكون حزبه بسرعة وكان الحزب النازي محظورا في البداية ولكنه تحول إلى أقوى أحزاب ألمانيا بحلول سنة 1932 . وفي سنة 1933 أصبح هتلر مستشارا لألمانيا فبدأ تحضير بلاده للحرب وأصبح سيد ألمانيا المطلق وفي سنة 1936 دخلت قواته الراينلاند ثم غزت النمسا في سنة 1938 .



وفي سنة 1933 أصبح هتلر مستشارا لألمانيا فبدأ تحضير بلاده للحرب وأصبح سيد ألمانيا المطلق وفي سنة 1936 دخلت قواته الراينلاند ثم غزت النمسا في سنة 1938 . وكانت بولندا فريسة هتلر التالية ولكن بريطانيا فرنسا تعهدتا بضمان استقلالها وفي سنة 1939 قامت ألمانيا بغزو بولندا فأعلنت فرنسا وانجلترا الحرب عليها وكانت الغلبة لجيوش هتلر في اول الأمر إذ تمكنت من احتلال فرنسا فاضطرت بريطانيا إلى الوقوف في وجهه بمفردها وتحولت دفة الحرب بعد مقاومة الروس في ستالينجراد ودخول أمريكا الحرب وضع ما بين 1924 وعام 1926 كتاب (كفاحي) الذي اعتبر في ما إنجيل النازيين ..

أدت سياسته الخارجية التوسعية الى نشوب الحرب العالمية الثانية وقد أحرز في مستهلها انتصارات ساحقة فاحتلت قواته بولندا ونرويج والدانمارك وهولندا وبلجيكا وفرنسا حتى إذا هاجم الاتحاد السوفيتي وخسر معركة (ستالينجراد) عام (1943) توالت عليه الهزائم انتحر في 30 ابريل 1945 أثناء حصرا برلين بعد أن تزوج من إيفا براون ففي سنة 1945 دخل الحلفاء إلى قلب ألمانيا وتحول هتلر إلى حطام فانتحر في مخبئه الذي أقامه تحت مبنى مستشارية الرايخ

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*مســـــــاجد وتاريخ* 




*من المساجد التي أثرت في شعبنا الأصيل من حيث التعليم والدراسة ومن حفظ القران والكثير من العلوم والتي أثرت فينا كشخصيات مسلمة ما لا يعد و لا يحصي بل إن بعض هذه المساجد تعتبر من العلامات التاريخية للبلد ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر فضل هذه المساجد ، ولكن كثير منا ما لا يعرف تاريخ هذه المساجد ولا نبذة صغيرة عنها ، فاسمحوا لي أن القي بعض الضوء علي بعض هذه المساجد و ارجوا أن لا يكون الموضوع مملا 


*
*الأزهر الشريف* 



**



*يعد جامع الأزهر أول عمل معماري أقامه الفاطميون في مصر، وأول مسجد أنشئ في مدينة القاهرة التي أسسها جوهر الصقلي لتكون عاصمة للدولة الفاطمية، وقد بدأ جوهر في إنشائه في (24 من جمادى الأولى 359 هـ = 4 من إبري970م)، ولما تم بناؤه افتتح للصلاة في (7 من رمضان 361 هـ = 22 من يونيو 971م).
ولم يكن يُعرف منذ إنشائه بالجامع الأزهر، وإنما أطلق عليه اسم جامع القاهرة، وظلت هذه التسمية غالبة عليه معظم سنوات الحكم الفاطمي، ثم توارى هذا الاسم واستأثر اسم الأزهر بالمسجد فأصبح يعرف بالجامع الأزهر، وظلت هذه التسمية إلى وقتنا الحاضر، وغدا من أشهر المؤسسات الإسلامية على وجه الأرض.
ويردد المؤرخون أسبابا مختلفة لإطلاق اسم الأزهر على جامع الفاطميين الأول في مصر، ولعل أقواها وأقربها إلى الصواب أن لفظة الأزهر مشتقة من الزهراء لقب السيدة فاطمة بنت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، التي كانت الدولة الفاطمية تنتسب إليها، ومن ثم أطلق على جامع القاهرة اسم الأزهر؛ تيمنًا باسم السيدة فاطمة الزهراء


*
*جامع عمرو بن العاص* 
**


*بعد الفتح الإسلامي لمصر في غرة المحرم سنة 20 هجرية الموافق 8 نوفمبر 641 ميلادية أسس الفاتح الكبير "عمرو بن العاص" مدينة الفسطاط لتكون أول عاصمة إسلامية لمصر، وعندما أرسل له الخليفة "عمر بن الخطاب" - رضى الله عنه - ليبني مسجداً لإقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة بني "عمرو بن العاص" هذا المسجد الذي سمي باسمه حتى الآن، وكان يعرف أيضاً بمسجد النصر ... والمسجد العتيق ... وتاج الجوامع، فكان بذلك أول مسجد في مصر وإفريقيا والرابع في الإسلام بعد مساجد المدينة (بناه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلَّم - في العام الهجري الأول) والبصرة (بناه عقبة بن غزوان - رضى الله عنه - عام 14هـ / 635م) والكوفة (بناه سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضى الله عنه عام 17هـ / 638م) 
أنشئ هذا المسجد عام 21هـ / 642م علي أرض كانت حديقة تبرع بها "قيسبة بن كلثوم" وكان يشرف علي النيل، ومساحته وقت إنشائه 50 ذراعاً فى 30 ذراعاً وله ستة أبواب، وظل كذلك حتى عام 53هـ / 672م حيث توالت التوسعات فزاد من مساحته "مسلمة بن مخلد الأنصاري" والي مصر من قبل "معاوية بن أبي سيفان" وأقام فيه أربع مآذن، وتوالت الإصلاحات والتوسعات بعد ذلك علي يد من حكموا مصر حتى وصلت مساحته بعد عمليات التوسيع المستمرة نحو أربعة وعشرين ألف ذراع معماري، وهو الآن120 فى 110أمتار ( أي حوالي 13200 متر ) ويعتبر أقدم أثر إسلامي باق حتى الآن في مصر والقارة الإفريقية.



*
*جامع السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون* 

**

*هذا الجامع قد شيده الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون فى سنة 718 هـ / 1318م . 
وكان قبل ذلك جامع دون هذا فهدمه السلطان وعمله جامعا ثم بناه هذا البناء فلما تم بناؤه جلس فيه واستدعي جميع مؤذني القاهرة ومصر وجميع القراء والخطباء وعرضوا بين يديه وسمع تأذينهم وخطابتهم وقراءتهم فاختار منهم عشرين مؤذنا رتبهم فيه وقرر فيه دراسة الفقه وجعل عليه أوقافا تكفيه وتفيض وصار من بعده الملوك يخرجون أيام الجمع إلى هذا الجامع ويحضر خاصة الأمراء . يمتاز هذا الجامع بمئذنتيه الفريدتين بالنسبة لباقي مآذن القاهرة والتى تقع أولاهما إلى اليسار من المدخل الرئيسي وهى مئذنة ذات بدن أسطواني الشكل غشيت قمتها ببلاطات من القاشاني عيها عبارة " لا إله إلا الله هو الحي القيوم " بكتابة بيضاء على أرضية زرقاء ، بينما تقع الثانية فى الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية ،
ويعتبر البعض هاتان المئذنتان الغريبتان والفريدتان فى مظهرهما والمختلفتان فيما بينهما شكلا وزخرفا من آثار التأثير المغولي الإيراني نتيجة للمعمار التبريزي الذى تخبرنا المصادر أنه حضر إلى القاهرة مع سفارة مملوكية عادت من عند الإلخان أبى سعيد سنة 735 هـ / 1335م وهو تاريخ التجديد الثاني للجامع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*تـوت عنخ آمـــون* 


*حكم الملك توت عنخ امون مصر في الفترة بين 1334 و 1325 ق.م ويعتبر هو الحاكم رقم 12 بين ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة. وكان الملك يحمل اسما أخرا حين مولدا وهو توت عنخ أتون (الصورة الحية لأتون) . 
غير الملك توت عنخ امون اسمه في السنتين الأولى من حكمه إلي توت عنخ امون , و قضي الملك سنواته الأولى في العمارنة ربما في القصر الشمالي بل ربما بني لنفسه مقبرة أيضا هناك, عندما بلغ التاسعة من عمره تزوج من عنخ اس ان با أتون أخته نصف الشقيقة والتي اصبح اسمها فيما بعد عنخ اس ان با أمون, وكانت اكبر منه سنا وربما تزوجت من سمنخكارع قبل زواجها من توت عنخ امون. ويعتقد الباحثون أن توت عنخ امون انجب بنتين من زوجته ولم ينجب بنين. 

مات الملك توت عنخ امون في ديسمبر-يناير 1324 – 1323 ق م , ولان الملك مات في سن صغيرة ويري البعض انه لم يعاني من أية أمراض ولذا اعتقد ان الملك مات مقتولا !! ولكن من قتل الملك ؟
*
**

*البعض اتهم أي وزير الملك توت عنخ امون وخليفته علي العرش والذي تزوج من أرملة الملك , والبعض اتهم حور محب قائد الجيش الذي تعاون مع أي وتولي الحكم بعده وقد اغتصب بعض آثاره ومحا اسم الملك توت عنخ امون من عليها , وهناك البعض الآخر الذي يشير بأصابع الاتهام إلي أحد الموظفين الذين عاشوا في عهدي إخناتون وتوت عنخ امون ويدعي توتو أو دودو انه وضع السم في شراب الملك توت عنخ امون ولكن ليست هناك أدلة تثبت أو تنفي ذلك. 

والمعروف أن توتو هو صاحب المقبرة رقم 8 بالمقابر الجنوبية بتل العمارنة وحمل ألقابا هامة في عهد إخناتون مما يشير إلي وضعه الهام داخل قصر الملك إخناتون يبدو انه الشكوك دارت حوله بسبب إيمانه القوي بمبادئ إخناتون ودينه وغيظه من الملك توت عنخ امون الذي ارتد عن عقيدة أبيه ولكن أصحاب هذه النظرية غالبيتهم من دارسي التوراة . 
واختلفت الآراء حول الطريقة التي مات بها توت عنخ امون فرأي الفريق الإنجليزي بقيادة هاريسون ان الملك مات نتيجة جرح خلف الجسد ولكن هاريسون لم يقل أبدا ان الملك اغتيل , ورأي ثان يري أن الملك اغتيل نتيجة ضربة خلف الرأس وهو نائم وظل الملك ينزف واستطاع أن يعيش بعدها مدة شهرين ثم مات. أما بوب برايير فيري في كتابه "اغتيال توت عنخ امون" أن أي هو الذي قتل الملك وأصابه اسفل الوجه مما جعل الدم يتجلط في بقعة دائرية اسفل الوجه*

**

*وقام بعض الباحثون الهولنديون في ليدن بدراسة ملابس الملك توت عنخ امون وأشاروا إلي احتمال إصابة الملك بمرض أدى إلي تراكمات دهنية مفرطة في منطقة الخصر, وأشاروا بان مقاسات الملابس تشير إلي وفاة الملك صغيرا بسبب مرض التخمة المفرطة حيث ان محيط الخصر كان يزيد 30 سم عن محيط الصدر. وفي عام 2002 عرضت القناة الخامسة البريطانية فيلما وثائقيا حاول فيه علماء بريطانيين ومن نيوزلندة إعادة تركيب وجه الملك باستخدام التقنية الرقمية , و اشار الفيلم إلي احتمالية إصابة توت عنخ امون بإصابة أثرت علي نخاعه الشوكي وأشار الدكتور ريتشارد بوير بالمركز الطبي بطب الأطفال بالولايات المتحدة إلي أن هناك اعوجاج غير طبيعي في العمود الفقري (ظهر ذلك في صور أشعة اكس لفحص عام 1968 ) مما سبب له صعوبة في الحركة. 

بعد موت الملك قام أي وزيره بالأعداد لجنازة الملك ولان الملك لم يكن له أية مقبرة فقد تنازل له عن المقبرة التي كانت معدة له , ولكنه هو الذي اشرف علي تحنيط جسد الملك وقد سلم الجسد إلي ورشة التحنيط. قام المحنطون بغسل الملك ثم ببدء إجراءات التحنيط ونزعوا المخ بعد أن كسروا العظمة المصفوية اعلي كوبري الأنف وصبوا داخل الجمجمة راتنج مغلي علي مرحلتين مرحلة كانت الرأس فيها مدلية للخلف حتى رسا الراتنج المغلي اعلي الرأس والمرحلة الثانية رسي فيها الراتنج في المنطقة الخلفية للرأس. وبعد ذلك ركز المحنطون كل تركيزهم علي استخراج الأحشاء من داخل الجسد فقام المحنطون بنزع الأحشاء من خلال فتحة التحنيط التي كانت أفقية من الجانب الأيسر ومتجهة إلى صرة البطن. ووجد دري أن طول فتحة توت عنخ أمون كانت 86 ملم. 

*

*وعالجوا الأحشاء علي حدة , وبعد ذلك وضعوها في الأواني الكانوبية, وجففوا الجسد المدة المعروفة وهي أربعين يوما حتى جف الجسد من السوائل التي فيها. 

فأعادوا القلب إلي مكانه بعد معالجته ثم وضعوا التمائم وكانت حوالي 143 تميمة ثم قام المحنطون بلف الجسد باللفائف الكتانية وصبوا فوقها كميات كبيرة من الراتنج المغلي والتي حولت لون اللفائف إلي لون غامق.
- فحصت مومياء توت عنخ امون أول مرة بعد اكتشاف مقبرته بالأقصر بحوالي ثلاث سنوات أي في 11 نوفمبر عام 1925 وقام به ( دوجلاس درى ) أستاذ التشريح بجامعة فؤاد الأول ( جامعة القاهرة حاليا ) وشاركه المصري( صالح بك حمدي ) مدير القومسيون الطبي بالإسكندرية . 

وعندما قام ( درى ) في الفحص الأول بعمله لاقى صعوبات كثيرة في استنتاج أية معلومات عن الملك بسبب استحالة تعريض الجسد لأشعة اكس لالتصاق جسم توت عنخ آمون بالتابوت بعد أن سكب عليه المحنطون كميات كبيرة من الراتنج الصمغي مما اثر على عظام وجلد الجسم وتحول لونه إلى الأسود المفحم نتيجة تفاعل نسيج الجلد مع هذا الراتنج . 

كما التصق القناع الذهبي بوجه وأكتاف الملك ووجد صعوبة كبيرة في تخليص الوجه بشتى الطرق مثل تعريضه لحرارة الشمس من اجل صهر الراتنج الصمغي أو تعريضه لحرارة النار !!وعندما لم تفلح هذه الطريقة لجأ هوارد كارتر ( مكتشف المقبرة ) و دوجلاس درى إلى ارتكاب خطأ فادح و هو محاولة نزع القناع بالقوة أي باستخدام أزميل ومطرقة مما أدى إلى تصدع وقطع أنسجة الوجه والصدر .وهناك خطأ ثاني ارتكبوه ألا وهو عدم اتباع الطريقة العلمية في فك لفائف المومياء التي كانت تحيط بجسد الملك وقد برروا خطئهم بقولهم انهم وجدوا صعوبة في فكها بطريقة منتظمة لأنها كانت في حالة سيئة و مهترئة وتتحلل بمجرد لمسها .وقد تلف الكتان لوجود رطوبة داخل التابوت نتجت من عدم جفاف الجسد بشكل جيد بعد عملية تحنيطه وقد اقترح مكتشف المقبرة تقويتها بشمع البرافين وعندما لم تنجح عملية التقوية قام المكتشف بعمل شق طولي لهذه اللفائف من اسفل القناع حتى القدمين بسمك بعض الملليمترات. 

وحالما انتهوا من فك اللفائف وجمع الحلي والتمائم ظهر أمامهم جسد الملك توت عنخ آمون بعد أن اختفى في ظلمات التاريخ فترة تزيد على الثلاثة آلاف عام وحصل المكتشف ( درى ) على بعض المعلومات نتيجة الفحص الوصفي وهى :- 

لون جسد الملك توت عنخ آمون غامق جدا بسبب تفاعل دهانات التحنيط مع أنسجة جلده وبدا الجلد متشققا في بعض الأجزاء. 

تفكك أجزاء الجسد بعد أن استخدموا العنف لتخليصه من التابوت وظهر هذا التفكك في انفصال الرأس والأطراف عن بقية هيكل الجسد . 

تفرطح عظمة الأنف وعيني الملك نصف مفتوحتين وبعض الرموش لا زالت موجودة . 

الأسنان بيضاء ناصعة وضرس العقل الثالث الأيمن تأكل و إصابة التسوس . 

أذنا الملك مثقوبة بثقب قطرة 12 ملم وفى التقرير الذي سجله كل من البريطاني دوجلاس درى والمصري صالح بك حمدي بعد ثمانية أيام من بدء الفحص ذكرا فيه صعوبة استخدام أشعة اكس التي أعاق عملها مادة الراتنجات والمشغولات الذهبية التي عثر عليها فوق الجسد وذكرا أيضا أن فتحة التحنيط في الناحية اليسرى من البطن ( والتي يستخرج عن طريقها أحشاء الجسد أثناء عملية التحنيط ) كان طولها حوالي 8.6 سم وان اليدين كانتا موضوعتين على الصدر في وضع متواز .ولم يخف المكتشف أخطاءه في فحص جسد الملك وذكرت في البيان الختامي لوزارة الأشغال العامة ( التي كان يتبعها مصلحة الآثار وقتئذ ) في 19 نوفمبر 1925. 

أكد كارتر أن مشكلة الرأس الملتصقة بالقناع كانت تتطلب مطرقة وأزميلا لتخليص الرأس وبعدها استخدمنا سكاكين حادة لإنجاح هذا الفرض وتم عمل هذا الفحص بمقبرة مجاورة لمقبرة الملك توت عنخ آمون والتي استخدمها مكتشف المقبرة كمعمل وورشة لإجراء الصيانة والترميم للقطع الأثرية وبعد انتهاء الفحص أعيد الجسد إلى مقبرته يوم 31 أكتوبر 1926 وسجلت مصلحة الآثار بيانا بذلك :-" بعد أن أعيد لف المومياء في كفنها ووضعها في التابوت أنزلت لحجرة دفنه بحضور كل من محمد شعبان أمين المتحف المصري ومحمود أفندي رشدي مفتش آثار الأقصر " 

2-وبعد قرابة ثلاث و أربعين سنه كان جسد توت عنخ آمون موجودا فيها داخل مقبرته التي تحمل رقم 62 بالبر الغربي بمدينة الأقصر أقصى جنوب مصر قام " رونالد هاريسون " أستاذ الباثولوجي بجامعة ليفربول وساعده كل من " كونوالى و فيليس ليك " بالفحص الثاني لجسد الملك في عام 1968 واستطاع هذا الفريق في استخدام أشعة اكس وحصلوا على حوالي خمس وسبعين صورة .ورغم انه لم تنشر أعمالهم علميا حتى الآن إلا أن الصور التي التقطوها تمثل أهمية في دراسة خصائص جسد الإنسان المصري القديم والحفاظ عليه والرؤية المبدئية لهذه الصور توضح الحالة المتردية لجسد الملك لفترة نصف قرن تفصل بين الفحصين وأيضا اختفاء أعضاء من جسم الملك 

3 - في عام 1978 استطاع طبيب الأسنان الأمريكي جيمس هاريس من جامعة ميتشجان الحصول علي تصريح لتصوير مومياء توت عنخ امون بأشعة اكس , وبرغم الغموض الذي نشأ حول حيثيات هذا الفحص إلا آن هاريس كان يهدف إلي تصوير جمجمة الملك وفمه وأسنانه لمحاولة إيجاد وتخيل شكل الملك عندما كان حيا. 
*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الملك فهد خادم الحرمين الشريفين* 


**


**


**

**


**

**

**

**

*نبذة عن حياة الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز* 


*شهدت فترة حكم الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز تعزيز دور المملكة العربية السعودية على الصعيدين العربي والعالمي وتمتين تحالفها مع الغرب وبخاصة الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا، إضافة إلى مواجهتها المصاعب الاقتصادية الناجمة عن تدهور أسعار النفط وتعرض الوضع الأقليمي والداخلي لهزات كبرى.

تقلد الملك فهد عرش المملكة العربية السعودية عام 1982 بعد أخيه الملك خالد، وربما كانت فترة حكمه أكثر الفترات صعوبة في تاريخ المملكة العربية السعودية منذ نشأتها في عام 1932.

وقد بذل خلال الجزء الأكبر من فترة حكمه الكثير من الجهد لتدعيم قواعد الاستقرار والازدهار في المملكة.

يذكر أنه أصيب بنوبة قلبية في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني عام 1995، وبقي منذ ذلك التاريخ على عرش المملكة، متحديا كل التكهنات بانتهاء فترة حكمه.

ولد الملك فهد عام 1923، وحصل على قدر ضئيل من التعليم، لكنه تسلم في الخمسينات منصبا وزاريا. وكان أحد سبعة أبناء لمؤسس المملكة العربية السعودية الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود من زوجته المفضلة حصة بنت أحمد السديري.

وقد حرص خلال فترة توليه وزارة التعليم لخمس سنوات على الدعوة لتعليم الفتيات. 

وبعد ذلك شكّل أثناء شغله منصب وزير الداخلية لـ 13 عاما بدأت عام 1962، قوات الأمن الخاصة لتعديل كفة الميزان مع القوات المسلحة والحرس الوطني، وبرز خلال هذه السنوات كشخصية رئيسية في المملكة، التي مثلها مرات عديدة في الخارج.

وخلال فترة ولايته للعهد، كان فهد أحد مهندسي التحول الهائل للسعودية، من مملكة صحراوية بدائية - رغم ثرائها - إلى دولة معاصرة صناعيا وتجاريا.

وظل الوضع كذلك خلال فترة حكمه بإكمال مشروعات اقتصادية منها على سبيل المثال مشروعا مجمعي الجبيل وينبع، بما فيهما من موانئ ومناطق صناعية، إضافة إلى برنامج "السعودة" الذي كان يهدف إلى تقليص الاعتماد على الخبرات المهنية والهندسية الأجنبية.

إلا أن تحقيق تلك التطورات كان مرهونا لدخل قومي غير ثابت، فقد انخفضت أسعار النفط من مستوياتها العليا التي وصلت إليها في سنوات الازدهار في السبعينات. وتعرضت بذلك برامج الحكومة التي تهدف إلى توفير الدعم السخي والخدمات الاجتماعية الوفيرة إلى الانكماش في ظل برامج تقشف طبقت في بعض الفترات.

وقد أنفق الملك فهد الملايين الكثيرة لدعم العراق في حربه مع إيران، ويعود ذلك جزئيا إلى القلق مما يعتقد أنه عزم إيراني لتصدير الثورة الإسلامية.

كما عمل الملك فهد أيضا على تدعيم الإطار الإسلامي لحكومته، وأطلق على نفسه لقب خادم الحرمين الشريفين عام 1986.
أعداء الداخل والخارج

اثارت الثورة الإيرانية عام 1979 مخاوف من انتشار مدها إلى المملكة، مما حدا بالملك فهد إلى الوقوف إلى جانب الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين في الحرب مع إيران ودعمه بأموال طائلة. 

لكن صدام حسين قرر، عام 1990، أي بعد نهاية الحرب بسنتين غزو الكويت، الأمر الذي اهتزت له أركان المملكة، وأشعل المخاوف من أن تكون طموحات بغداد الإقليمية لا تقتصر على الكويت فقط بل قد تتعداها إلى السعودية نفسها.

وجاء رد الملك فهد بالقرار بدعوة قواة التحالف من الدول الحليفة العربية والغربية للتصدى للقوات الغازية, وتحرير الكويت

تحديات سياسية واقتصادية

وبعد حرب الخليج، استحدث الملك فهد المزيد من التغييرات. حيث تأسس بتوجيهاته مجلس للشورى،

وكان على الملك فهد أن يوفر مع وزرائه التكاليف الباهظة للعملية العسكرية ضد العراق، وهو ما تزامن أيضا مع هبوط أسعار النفط.

وعلى الرغم من أن اقتصاد المملكة كان عرضة للاهتزاز، إلا أن المملكة اتخذت عدة إجراءات لتجنيب البلاد أزمة اقتصادية.

ومع ذلك فقد تسببت عمليات شراء الأسلحة بمليارات الدولارات في تقشف محدود خلال حكم الملك فهد.

وتمكن حكمه من المحافظة على التوازن الصعب بين اتجاهات إصلاحية وأخرى تفرضها سطوة المؤسسة الدينية المحافظة، خصوصا أن حكم الملك فهد شهد أكثر التغييرات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية إثارة في العالم. 


خليفة متمرس

وعلى الصعيد الصحي رافقت الملك فهد متاعب صحية طويلة الأمد فقد كان يعاني من داء السكري وأصيب بنوبة قلبية عام 1995، وبعد استراحة قصيرة استأنف بعض أعماله الرسمية مستخدما مقعدا متحركا.

وقد أناط بولي عهده الأمير عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز، رئيس الحرس الوطني، تسيير دفة الأمور اليومية والسياسات المهمة.

ويحظى الأمير عبدالله باحترام واسع على الأصعدة الداخلية والعربية والدولية وهو متمرس في إدارة شؤون الدولة الداخلية والخارجية وكان الحاكم الفعلي خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية.

وقد عضد الأمير عبدالله علاقاته العربية والدولية ,الى جانب اكساب المملكة ثقلا دوليا,


,,,ختاما
أقرؤ الفاتحة لأجله , وادعو له ان يتغمده الله برحمته الواسعة, ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
......رحم الله خادم الحرمين الشريفين,,,*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*تــــاريخ العراق* 



*سكان العراق القدماء* 


*يتفق المؤرخون على أن الإنسان العراقي القديم يقف وراء التطور الحضاري المشهود في العراق وهو صاحب رسالة التطور النوعي للمجتمع والانتقال التاريخي به من البدائية إلى الحضارة والمدنية لكنهم ينكرون عليه التطور اللاحق الذي ظهر في الآلف الرابع ق.م على الرغم من انهم لم يعثروا حتى الآن على موقع واحد في العالم يزامن المواقع الحضارية العراقية أو يبلغ ما بلغته من إبداع حضاري على أيدي سكانها من سومريين وأكديين وغيرهم من الأقوام التي سكنت بلاد وادي الرافدين في تلك الأزمنة المبكرة من التاريخ. لقد رفد سكان المناطق الشمالية الحضارة بعناصر مبتكرات لا تضاهي شأنهم شأن سكان المناطق الجنوبية. وبتبادل الخبرة وانصهار الأفكار ظهرت حضارة العراق ونمت وتطورت في العصور التاريخية. لاحظنا ان القرى الأولى ظهرت بجهود الإنسان العراقي وهو الذي طور أنماط الحياة فيها وابتكر حاجاتها الأساسية وهو الذي ابتكر الكتابة وادخل البشرية في ما يعرف بالعصور التاريخية أو عصر فجر التاريخ (3000 سنة ق.م) حيث تطورت قرى كثيرة إلى مدن شهدت ظهور أول أشكال السلطة (السلالات الحاكمة) أو عصر دويلات المدن السومرية مثل كيش والوركاء وأور ولكش وأوما. والملاحظ على معظم المدن الحضارية تركزها فيما حول نهر الفرات في القسم الأوسط والجنوبي من العراق. والراجح أن جريان الفرات في أرض مستوية، جانبها الغربي هضبي مرتفع، تنحدر باتجاه دجلة جعل حوضه أكثر ملاءمة للاستقرار البشري، إذ يمكن التحكم في فيضانه بتحويله عبر قنوات إلى دجلة فضلاً عن إمكانية إقامة المدن على الحافات المرتفعة غربي النهر. والذي يدقق في قوس المدن الأولى (أور وأريدو والوركاء ونفر) وان نهر الفرات يمثل خط الإمداد الدائم من شبه جزيرة العرب للإنسان العراقي الذي اضطلع بمعظم النتاجات الحضارية في وادي الرافدين يجد دعماً لهذه الفرضية، فهي بعيدة نسبياً عن مجرى النهر الحالي وربما ربطت بالنهر عن طريق قنوات توصل الماء وتسمح بالملاحة في آن واحد، على خلاف حوض دجلة حيث كانت سرعة الجريان وطغيان النهر على كلا الضفتين إضافة إلى تهديدات خارجية مثلتها القبائل الجبلية في المرتفعات الشرقية بخاصة، قد عقدت فرص استقرار حضاري فيه.



*
*تطور التاريخ في العراق* 


*ابتدأ النشاط البشري الملموس في بلاد وادي الرافدين في حدود (100-60) ألف سنة ق.م، حيث ظهرت اثار الجماعات الأولى من انسان نياندرتال في منطقة الرطبة وحوض صدام وكهف شنايدر. وتدل الاثار المكتشفة حتى الآن على اهتمامات الانسان، كما تحدد في الوقت نفسه طبيعة حياته ومصادرها، وابرزها (الالتقاط والصيد). وتدل اثار الحيوانات المتوحة التي عثر عليها في هذه المناطق وقرب مراكز استقراره على اصول الحيوانات التي دجنها الانسان فيما بعد. وتكشف البقايا العظيمة المكتشفة لانسان تلك الفترة عن اوجه الشبه بينها وبين المجموعة البشرية المعاصرة لها التي عاشت في فلسطين مما يدل على وجود علاقة بينهما. وعبر العصور الثلاثة التي اصطلح عليها المؤرخون (العصر الحجري القديم، والأوسط، والحديث) تطور نشاط الانسان الأول في العراق وبدأ انتقاله التاريخي من الالتقاط والصيد إلى الزراعة والتدجين وظهر اثر هذا في نضج كفاءة الاداء والعمل إذ بدأت مصنعاته من الالات تتنوع لتلائم شكل الانتاج وتتحسن من حيث المواد الأولية والمظهر الخارجي والكفاءة لتلائم حاجاته الاجتماعية والذوقية. وفي العقدين الأخيرين من الالف العاشر ظهرت القرى الزراعية التي كشفت طبقاتها الأولى عن نشاط زراعي حيواني منتظم وكشفت عن استقرار اجتماعي منفتح عرف مستوى من الترف.

وهكذا ازدهر الاستقرار الاجتماعي في مئات القرى الزراعية. وتنوعت مصادر الانتاج والوسائل المستخدمة فيه، وعبر الاستقرار الاجتماعي عن نفسه في نضج مستمر في المستخدمات الاجتماعية على أن أبرز المبتكرات التي لها اهميتها الاجتماعية آنذاك والتاريخية هو (الفخار) الذي اصبح تطور صناعته وزخرفته وشكله مقياساً لتمييز حقب من التقدم في العصر الحجري الحديث وهو سمة تعكس التقدم الاجتماعي. وشاع استخدام المعادن وتطور النمط العمراني بتطور المباني وتطور تلوين الخرف وتطورت المعابد وتطور الفن واتسع انتشار مراكز الاستقرار الاجتماعي في وسط العراق ونموها السريع، وظهر الدولاب الذي يصنع به الفخار وبدأت الحضارة العراقية تأخذ طريقها إلى خارج العراق، وفي فجر التاريخ (3000 ق.م) تعززت مكانة المعبد ودوره الاجتماعي والاقتصادي الذي ارتبط بتطور القرى الزراعية الى مدن يتسع فيها التخصص الاجتماعي شمولاً ودقة، ويعبر ظهوره عن بداية نشوء المركز الذي يقود النظام الاجتماعي العام، وقد توج هذا التطور بابتكار الكتابة إذ عثر على أول نموذج لها بهيئة صورية تعود إلى سنة 3000 ق.م في الطبقة الرابعة من موقع مدينة الوركاء، وظهرت اثار هذا العصر وأبرزها الاختام الاسطوانية والكتابة في سوريا ومصر وعيلام وأواسط انضوليا. ويدل هذا الانتشار على الأثر المبكر للنشاط الحضاري في العراق في الأقوام المجاورة كما يعطي فكرة عن حجم التطور الذي شهده العراق وانتهى إلى ظهور أول اشكال السلطة وبداية عصر حضاري جديد.



*
*عصر فجر السلالات* 


*تبلور تطور المجتمع العراقي في الربع الاخير من الالف الرابع ق.م وبرزت فيه جماعتان رئيستان هما السومريون ومن اطلق عليهم الأكديون في عهود لاحقة. وعلى الرغم من تركز السوموريين في المدن الجنوبية مثل اريدو وأور في محافظة ذي قار والوركاء في محافظة المثنى، وتركز الأكديين في كيش في محافظة بابل وسبار في محافظة بغداد وبعض المواقع في محافظة الانبار فقد امتزجت كلتا الجماعتين وتفاعلتا في كل المدن العراقية القديمة. وربما كانت القيادة السياسية للاكديين ثم للسومريين ومن بعدهم للاكديين والسومريين مرة أخرى.

وظهر الأموريون الوافدين عبر الفرات في العراق في الربع الأخير من الالف الثالث ق.م وتعاظم نفوذهم حتى تسنموا القيادة السياسية للبلاد في مطلع الالف الثاني ق.م وظهر التخصص الاجتماعي واضحاً في الانتاج، وظهر أيضاً الترابط العضوي بين انماط الانتاج والنظام الاجتماعي. وبعد اختراع السومريين الكتابة في حدود 3000 ق.م بداية للعصور التاريخية في العراق وقد رافق هذا التطور تطور اخر مهم، بل ربما كان أكثر أهمية، هو ظهور السلطة في شكل سلالات ظهرت كل منها في مدينة، ويظهر من دراسة جداول الملوك السومرية ان السلطة (الملوكية) نزلت من السماء إلى الأرض، أول مرة، في كيش قرب بابل غير انها اندثرت بفعل الطوفان الذي اكتسح الأراضي عدا رجل الطوفان. ثم عادت إلى الظهور ثانية بعد الطوفان في مدينة (كيش)، وعلى يد ملوك هذه السلالة تحققت الوحدة الداخلية في العراق في عصر مبكر (2800 ق.م) بحدوده الحالية تقريباً. ومن السلالات السومرية المشهورة سلالة الوركاء الأولى وملكها الخامس كلكامش (2700 ق.م). وقد خلدت السلالة وملكها في الملحمة البابلية المشهورة (ملحمة كلكامش). ومن السلالات السومرية الاخرى سلالة أور الأولى (2650 ق.م). وتكشفت اثار هذه المدينة عن تقدم الفنون والثقافة، فمن هذه المدينة وصلت إلينا القيثارة المشهورة، كما تطور استخدام العربة وادخلت في الأغراض العسكرية فضلاً عن الزراعة والنقل، واخر سلالات هذا العصر سلالتا لكش وأوما (2550). ويعد الملك أور وامكينا صاحب اصلاح اجتماعي قانوني في العالم وهو الذي وضع أسس التشريعات القانونية التي ظهرت بعد هذا التاريخ، والى ملك أوما لوكال زاكيزي ترجع الجهود الأولى لتوحيد دويلات بلاد سومر وربما الأرض الواقعة بين الخليج العربي والبحر المتوسط إذ يذكر في كتاباته انه وصل من "البحر السفلي إلى البحر العلوي" وتلقب بلقب ملك سومر. جاء التطور الكبير على يد سرجون الأكدي (2371-2316ق.م) الذي انتزع السلطة من السومريين في مدينة (كيش) واستطاع بعد فترة قصيرة توحيد دويلات المدن السومرية. وبجهود لاحقة شملت دولته الخليج العربي والأراضي العربية حتى البحر المتوسط وشمالي العراق، حيث كانت مدينة أشور تحتل احد المراكز الإدارية، الأكدية المهمة، وشمالي سوريا وبلاد عيلام في الشرق وحارب القوام التي هددت حدودها ومصالحها في أسيا الصغرى ومنطقة (اوان) فظهرت بذلك أول دولة مركزية تضم أراضي واسعة من الوطن العربي وهي المحاولة الأولى للوحدة التي تمت بقيادة العراق.

وأضيف إليها مناطق أخرى من الوطن العربي أبان حكم حفيده نرام – سين (2291-2255 ق.م) وبقيت تلك الإمبراطورية مزدهرة إلى ان استولى عليها الكوتيون (عقاب الجبل) الذين دام احتلالهم قرابة مائة عام (2211-2120ق.م) وكانت من احلك فترات التاريخ لما أصاب البلاد من خراب ودمار على أيديهم.



*
*العصر البابلي القديم* 


*أعقب نهاية سلالة اور الثالثة (2006 ق.م) قيام عصر جديد في العراق عرف بالعصر البابلي القديم نسبة إلى مدينة بابل، وكون الأموريون قوام هذا العصر بعد ما ظهروا قوة بشرية وسياسية قوية في وسط العراق وجنوبيه. والظاهر ان دور الأموريون الاجتماعي وتزايد اعدادهم بعد التحاق بقاياهم في الجزيرة العربية بهم كانا عاملين اساسين في نجاحهم في تاسيس عصر جديد بعد ان عاشوا منذ الالف الثالث ق.م جزءاً من مجتمع العراق القديم إلى جانب السوموريين والأكديين، ظهر الأموريون أول الأمر سلالات متفرقة ابرزها سلالتا ايسن ولارسا.

أسس سلالة ايسن اشبي ابرا الأموري (2017-1985ق.م) وبدأ حكمه بتأديب العبيلاميين في غربي إيران حالياً في معركة لم يفكروا بعدها في الأعتداء على العراق، وازدهرت في عهد هذه السلالة الثقافة العراقية القديمة (السومرية) وتطور التشريع الذي اظهر عناية خاصة بأستخدام عناصر الانتاج وادواته ووسائله ورعاية الأسرة. كما ظهر أول مرة دور لسكان المدن من خلال مجالس الشعب مما يشير إلى تطور في شكل السلطة وجوهرها.

أما سلالة لارسا فقد أسسها الملك الأموري نبلاتم (2005-2025ق.م) وقد واجهت هي الأخرى الخطر العيلامي القادم من الشرق ثم ظهرت السلالة الثالثة في بابل على يد سومو-ايم (1894ق.م) الأموري زعيم احدى القبائل الأمورية التي التحقت في عصر لاحق باصولها الأمورية القديمة في العراق، واتخذت بابل عاصمة لها.

كما ظهرت مملكة اخرى عرفت بمملكة (اشنونة) التي قادت عدة مدن مثل تل حرمان وخفاجي وتلول الضباعي وشجالي واسمر، وازدهرت المعرفة في هذه المملكة كالعلوم والرياضيات، والقوانين أيضاً خصوصاً تلك التي تتعلق بتحديد أسعار البضائع الأساسية فضلاً عن أمور المجتمع. ومن بين هذه السلالات كان الازدهار السياسي من نصيب سلالة بابل الأولى التي اتجهت في عصر ملكها السادس حمورابي (1793-1751 ق.م) إلى توحيد العراق في إطار سلطة مركزية واحدة واخضاع الملوك المعاصرين كافة.

اتجه حمورابي إلى العناية بالنواحي الإدارية والاجتماعية والثقافية فاتبع نظاماً مركزياً في الإداارة ربط بموجبه حكام المناطق به وفصل في سلطاتهم بين السلطة الدينية والسلطة الدنيوية وحول وظائفهم إلى وظائف إدارية، واهتم بالبريد وسرعة وصوله بين العاصمة والمدن الأخرى، ونظم المعابد وحدد صلاحيات الكهنة وألغى محاكمهم وانشأ المدارس إضافة إلى دور العلم والمعرفة في المعابد، وبدأت أول مرة حركة العناية بتراث العراق القديم وتدوينه واعاد كتابة الملاحم السومرية.

واهتم بالجيش واتبع نظام التجنيد الاجباري وسن قانوناً موحداً للبلاد يبدو انه اعتمد التشريعات القديمة ولكن برؤية عصره ويهدف إل توحيد المجتمع وتعزيز هيمنة الدولة.

تعرضت الدولة البابلية لأقوام غازية، فقد واجهت في آن واحد ضعف الملوك الذين جاءوا بعد حمورابي وانقسام الدولة إلى مملكتين ضمت الأولى جنوبي العراق والخليج وعرفت بمملكة القطر البحري اوسلالة بابل الثانية بقيادة ايلوم. وثارت مدن لارسا واور والوركاء وواجهت الدولة البابلية اخطاراً خارجية تمثلت بالغزو الحثي والغزو الكشي والغزو الخوري وقد استولى الحثيون على بابل ولم يبقو فيها طويلاً إذ سرعان ما تركوها للكشيين. كما غزا الخوريون منطقة كركوك واحتلوها زهاء قرن من الزمن. يتسم العصر البابلي بقوة السلطة المركزية وانفصالها عن المعبد إذ اختص الملك ومعاونوه بشؤون المجتمع. وظهرت مجالس المدن التي اختصت بالقضايا الكبرى فضلاً عن المشاركة في الحكم، وتطورت تنظيمات الجيش وكان الملك يرأس الجيش المؤلف من المجندين إضافة إلى الجيش الثابت. وتورت مكانة المرأة فشاركت في الجيش ومارست التجارة ومختلف المهن الأخرى. ويتسم هذا العصر أيضاً بظهور القوانين، موحدة وشاملة، ويعكس الحرص على اعطائها طابعاً مقدساً اهميتها في تنظيم المجتمع وسيادة العدل الاجتماعي في الدولة وفي نشوء النظام العام المعبر عن وحدة المجتمع في الوقت نفسه.

وتتجلى قيمة العصر البابلي بعاصمة بابل ذات الموقع الوسط بين مراكز تجارية وزراعية متعددة. واهتم البابليون بالري، وازدهرت الثقافة والأدب والفنون، فإلى هذا العصر تعود أقدم نسخة من ملحمة كلكامش وقصة الطوفان وقصة الخليفة البابلية وتعطي منحوتات العصر فكرة عن النحت الذي اتسم بالواقعية.

*
*الاحتلال الكشي* 

*تعرض العراق للاحتلال الكشي (1595-1157ق.م) وهم قوم اجانب من أواسط جبال زاجروس تغلغلوا في المجتمع البابلي وساتغلوا فرصة سقوط بابل على يد الحثيين (1595ق.م) فغزوا الدولة واتخذوا من (دور كوريكا لزو) عاصمة لهم. وكانت لهم صلات بمصر واتسم عصرهم باستخدام الحصان في النقل والعربات في الحروب لذلك اهتموا بالخيل وانسابها. وواجهوا غزو العيلاميين وتهديدات الاشوريين معاً إلى ان استطاع العيلاميون القضاء على الحكم الكشي في حدود (1157 ق.م) ودموروا بابل ومدناً عراقية أخرى وسلبوا ممتلكاتها بما في ذلك مسلة النصر ومسلة حمورابي أيضاً وتمثال مردوخ كبير الالهة البابلية.

*
*النضال ضد الاحتلال* 

*اتجه البابليون إلى الأدب واحياء التراث واستثارة الهمم والتجارة عندما خضع المجتمع للاحتلال. والراجح انهم افادوا من ذلك في تعزيز قدراتهم ثم القيام بالثورة بقيادة زعيم من مدينة ايسن اسمه (مردوخ-كابت-اخبشو) وطرد الحامية العيلامية واقامة سلالة وطنية في ايسن (1156-1025ق.م) ومن أبرز ملوكها نبوخذ نصر الأول (1124-1103 ق.م) الذي اعاد ثقة الشعب بنفسه ورفع هيبة الحكم ووجه جهوده إلى محاربة العيلاميين فباغتهم في شهر تموز القائظ إذ لم يكونوا يتوقعون ذلك والحق بهم هزيمة كبيرة.وكان العصر الذي تلا نبوخذ نصر يحفل بالمتغيرات. فالاشوريون ظهروا قوة مؤثرة في شمالي وادي الرافدين في 1200 ق.م وازدادت في الوقت نفسه اعداد القبائل الأرامية في بلاد بابل وازدادت ضغوطها السياسية. وعندما نجح الاراميون في انتزاع السلطة في بابل كان واضحاً ان فترة من الصراع لحسم مسألة قيادة العراق قد بدأت.

*
*الأشوريون* 


*استوطن الآشوريون القسم الشمالي من العراق الذي عرف في النصوص المسمارية بـ"بلاد أشور". وهو كبقية أقسام العراق شهد حياة إنسان العصر الحجري القديم في وقت مبكر قبل قسمه الجنوبي، ونشأت أيضاً القرى الزراعية في العصر الحجري الحديث، غير أن طبيعة المنطقة في مناخها وتضاريسها ساعدت على بقاء الجماعات البشرية مبعثرة وظهر اثر التطور الحضاري في جنوب العراق واضحاً في بلاد اشور خصوصاً بعد ما أصبحوا جزءاً منها سياسياً وثقافياً منذ زمن لوكالة زاكيزي وسرجون الاكدي. وواجهت بلاد أشور الأخطار التي واجهها السومريون والاكديون وانضوت المنطقة ثانية في الوحدة التي حققها حمورابي، واسهم عنف التحديات المحيطة ببلاد أشور من الشمال والشرق في خلق مجتمع يعلق أهمية على الروح الحربية التي منحت المجتمع قادة عسكريين عظاماً في فترة بروز الاشوريين (1521-911 ق.م) احدى القوى الرئيسة في المنطقة إلى جانب الكشيين والمصريين بعد سقوط بابل دون ان ينسوا دورهم في توحيد بلاد وادي الرافدين والدفاع عنها من القوى المحتلة او التي تسعى إلى احتلالها، وقد عززت هذه الوحدة التمازج البشري في العراق وعممت المبتكرات الحضارية.
وفي الحقبة اللاحقة (911-612 ق.م) ازدهر تاريخ الشوريين السياسي والثقافي والاقتصادي وظهرت علي مسرح الأحداث أول إمبراطورية عندما نجح الاشوريون في ضم معظم أقاليم الشرق الأدنى القديم، إمبراطورية اشتهرت بإبداعها الحضاري وشهدت تطور المدن الاشورية من مثل اشور ونينوى وكالح (نمرود) ودور شروكين 0خرسباد) بقصورها وزقوراتها واسوارها وما حوت من قطع فنية رائعة فضلاً عن الاعمال العسكرية والثقافية ولا سيما تلك التي حوتها مكتبة اشور بانيبال وكانت سجلاً للحياة العراقية القديمة. لقد نجح الاشوريون في قيادة العراق في عصر القوى الخارجية الطامعة كالكيشيين والحثيين والميتانيين إلى جانب الدولة المصرية. غير ان هذا الوضع لم يستمر، فهذه القوى بدأت تختفي عن مسرح الاحداث منذ مطلع الالف الأول ق.م وبدأت منطقة الشرق الادنى القديم تشهد تغيراً في الخريطة البشرية ترتب عليه تغير في القوى السياسية الفاعلة في المنطقة. فعلى المستوى الداخلي بدأت موجات الاراميين تضغط على الحدود الغربية منطلقة من دويلاتها المتعددة في بلاد الشام إلى جانب انتشار القبائل الكلدية في جنوب العراق وتأسيسها سلالات محلية كانت تطمح في السيطرة على بابل. أما على المستوى الخارجي فقد ازدادت حوادث القبائل الجبلية على الحدود الشمالية والشمالية الشرقية من خلال دولها في اوراتو وميديا، وكانت عيلام في غربي إيران تمارس تحريضها في ذات الوقت الذي كان فيه اليهود في فلسطين يمارسون الشغب على الدولة الاشورية مستغلين تنافسها مع الدولة المصرية.

تكشف وثائق العصر الاشوري الحديث عن نشاط عسكري كان غرضه تأمين حدود الدولة والقضاء على معارضيها كما تكشف، في الوقت نفسه، عن نشاط حضاري ثقافي واداري وسياسي واقتصادي واسع النطاق قاده ملوك عظام غير ان الفترة المتأخرة بعد حكم اشور بانيبال تبدو غامضة في المصادر الاشورية، والراجح انها شهدت ملوكاً ضعفاء على المستوى الداخلي ومؤامرات واسعة محلية ومتغيرات حادة في الاوضاع الخارجية في الوقت الذي ظهر فيه زعيم كلدي قوي هو نابو-بولاصر الذي نصب نفسه ملكاً على بابل سنة 626 ق.م وبسط نفوذه على العراق بما فيه الدولة الاشورية.

*
*سلالة بابل الحديثة (626-539 ق.م)* 

*ظهر الكلديون في الخليج العربي منطلقين من اراضيهم المجاورة للسبئيين، وهذا يضعنا أمام احتمالين: أما مجاورتهم السبئيين في اليمن ومن ثم تقدمهم نحو العراق عبر جنوبي الجزيرة وشرقيها بمحاذاة الخليج العربي واما مجاورة السبئيين في شمال غري الجزيرة العربية حيث محطات التجارة السبئية ثم بدأ تقدمهم من هناك باتجاه الخليج والعراق. ويرجح المؤرخون الاحتمال الأول مستندين إلى وجود كتابات بالعربية الجنوبية في مدن جنوبي العراق مثل اور والوركاء ونفر أو وصلوا منحدرين إلى سوريا مع الفرات ثم اتجهوا جنوباً. مارس الكلديون دورهم السياسي انطلاقاً من وضعهم الاجتماعي بوصفهم جزءاً من سكان العراق بقيادة الاشوريين فكانوا يحكمون باسم الاشوريين في بابل إلى ان انتزعوا الحكم في عهد نابو – بولاصر. واشتهر من ملوكهم نبوخذ نصر (604-562 ق.م) بحروبه التي ثبت بها الدولة خصوصاً في بلاد فلسطين ضد الشعب اليهودي وبميوله العمراني وبقيادته الحكيمة وبالسياسة والإدارة وتثبيت كيان موحد للدولة. ويتميز عهد الكلديين ببعث الثقافة العراقية القديمة ولا سيما في حقول الادب والعلوم والمعارف الأخرى والاهتمام بالماضي وجمع مخلفات الملوك العظام وهو اتجاه واضح في حياة نبوخذ نصر ونبونئيد اخر الملوك الكلديين.

لقد اعقب نبوخذ نصر ملوك ضعاف ربما كان جل اهتمامهم منصباً على تحالفاتهم مع الميديين والاخمينيين (من الشعوب الفارسية) إلا ان الملك نبونئيد حاول الوقوف في وجه تلك التحديات عبر محاولاته مع سكان حران والجزيرة العربية من أجل توحيد الجهود لصد الهجمة المتوقعة القادمة من بلاد إيران، غير ان جهوده جاءت متأخرة فاستغل الفرس الاخمينيون هذا الواقع المتردي وتقدموا بقيادة كورش مستفيدين من تحالفاتهم مع اليهود ومع احد الطامعين من اعوان الملك البابلي ليدخلوا بابل وينهوا الدولة الكلدية سنة 539 ق.م.

*
*العراق في الفترة الاحتلالية الأولى (539ق.م –635م)* 

*كان دخول كورش مدينة بابل سنة 539 قز/ بداية لفترة احتلالية طويلة تعددت فيها الاطراف التي مارست احتلال العراق واستمرت حتى دخول العرب المحررين بقيادة سعد بن ابي وقاص المدائن وانهاء الاحتلال الفارسي الساساني سنة 635م. لقد حاول الاخمينيون في البداية تطبيق سياسة استرضاء سكان وادي الرافدين مكتفين بحيازتهم لقب (ملك بابل) وما يرمز إليه من معانٍ حضارية، غير أنهم لم يستطيعوا الاستمرار على هذه السياسة خصوصاً بعد ان ثارت مدينة بابل وتكررت ثوراتها مما دفع المحتلين إلى ممارسة قتل السكان في العراق ومدينتهم العظيمة بابل وتشريدهم وحرقهم.

وتكشف الوثائق المعاصرة للاحتلال الفارسي الاخميني عن ثقل الضرائب المفروضة على السكان فضلاً عن تطبيق سياسة اقتصادية تدميرية اعتمدت نظام الإقطاع وتجنيد الفلاحين في الجيش الفارسي وانهاء دور المعابد في الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وظهور المصارف التي كانت تدار بتعاون يهودي فارسي. أما في المجال الاجتماعي فقد انتهج الفرس سياسة سيئة شملت بيع النساء واسترقاقهن. وانتهجوا أيضاً سياسية توطين الفرس وبخاصة رجال الدين المجوس ببلاد بابل في محاولة لفرض طبقة ثقافية وثقافة دخيلة على المجتمع غير ان اقصاء الكهنة والكتاب البابليين الذي سار عليه الفرس لم ينه دورهم اذ سرعان ما اتحدوا ونشطوا في دور علمي وفكري ظهرت نتائجه في وقت لاحق في حين لم يستطع الفرس خلق أي ثقافة في العراق وقوا محض محتلين يمتلكون القوة ولا يمتلكون الأبداع.

وازداد تمسك المجتمع بثقافته الوطنية واصبح اسم نبوخذ نصر رمزاً للوطنية، واتخذه اسماً كل ثائر ظهر في بلاد بابل مما يدلل على فعل الذاكرة التاريخية في صنع المواقف السياسية. ويظهر من قوائم اسماء المولودين في عهد الاحتلال تدني نسبة الذين سموا ابناءهم باسماء فارسية على خلاف الفرس الذين انتقلوا إلى العراق واليهود الذين اتخذوا الاسماء البابلية بكثرة. ولم يعتنق السكان الديانة الزرادشية، فلم تكشف البقايا الاثارية أيو اثار لمعبد نار في العراق. انتهى الاحتلال الفارسي على يد الاسكندر المقدوني (331-323 ق.م) الذي تقدم على رأس جيش اغريقي-مقدوني ليهزم دارا الثالث ويدخل بابل ويستولى على املاك الاخمينيين في العراق وعيلام وفارس. وبعد وفاته قسمت امبراطوريته بين قادته وكان العراق من نصيب سلوقي عام 311 ق.م مؤسس الدولة السلوقية، وقد اتسم عهدها بالأضطرابات والنزاعات بين الطامعين في حين وقف السكان موقفاً سلبياً ن تلك الاحداث، وادى انشغال المحتلين بخلافاتهم إلى استعادة بعض المؤسسات البابلية بخاصة المعبد دورها في الحياة وظهر الدور العلمي والفكري لبابل التي قصدها العلماء اليونانيون طلاباً للعلم.

لجأ اليونانيون إلى الغاء الدور المحلي للمجتمعات المحتلة وتخطيط عالم جديد بقوة اليونانيين فشيدوا مدناً جديدة خصصت لليونانيين، غير ان سياستهم لم تفلح واضطروا إلى اعطاء المجتمع البابلي دوراً فعادت المدن البابلية الكبيرة إلى دورها السابق ولكن بطابع جديد يطمس معالم الحضارات القديمة ويلغي دور العراقيين في التقدم العلمي الذي سلبوا معه أسماء المبدعين فاطلقوا عليهم أسماء اغريقية أو غلفوا أسماءهم بأسماء يونانية لاسدال الستار على كل ما هو عراقي ونسبته إلى انفسهم.

ومع اشتداد الصراعات الداخلية بين القادة اليونانيين ظهر الفرثيون في شمال إيران واستطاعوا الانقضاض على العراق مستغلين الاضطرابات التي رافقت وفاة الحاكم السلوقي انطيوخوس الرابع


*
*تتبع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الفرثيون 140 ق.م –226م* 


*دخل الفرثيون سنة 140 ق.م واتخذوا لهم معسكراً عرف فيما بعد بطيسفون في حين ظهرت امارات عربية على امتداد نهر الفرات ولا سيما امارة بيت عديني الكلدية وامارة كرخ ميسان في جنوبي العراق وامارة الحضر في شمالي العراق. واستقل متغلب من خارج السلالة الفرثية ببابل فاقتصر حكم الفرثيين على شمالي العراق الذي تعرض في زمنهم لهجمات الرومان، غير ان الدولة الفرثية استمرت إلى 226م إذ استطاع الفرس الساسانيون دخول طيسفون (المدائن) وقتل الملك الفرثي واحتلال العراق.

*
*الاحتلال الساساني 224م – 635م* 



*استولى الساسانيون أولاً على إيران الفرثية ثم توجهوا إلى طيسفون سنة 224م واستولوا على بابل واتسم حكمهم على المستوى العالمي بحروبهم مع الرومان، وعلى المستوى الداخلي بالانقسامات في الاسرة الحاكمة وظهور الديانة المانوية وبكثرة الحروب بين الفرس والعرب الذين ازداد ضغطهم على الفرس واستمر تدفقهم باتجاه جنوبي العراق ووسطه وإلى منطقة الجزيرة، فقد تقدمت قبيلة قضاعة إلى الحيرة وبادية السماوة وتقدم قسم منها إلى الحضر تلته قنص بن معد واياد وعبد القيس وربيعة وبكر بن وائل بخاصة وبعض مضر ويشار إلى خليط قبلي من الازد وكلب وحنظلة وتميم في الاحواز، وفي حين عبرت حملة سابور ذي الاكتاف عل القبائل العربية في العراق وشبه الجزيرة عن اصرار الفرس على اقصاء العرب من العراق وتذويب سكانه القدماء بمنع تواصلهم مع اخوانهم عرب الجزيرة عبر التحرك البشري للقبائل العربية عن اصرار على التوجه إلى العراق وقد تركز انتشارها في غربي الفرات، إذ بدأ من الابلة صعوداً إلى اعالي الفرات وكانت تغتنم الفرص للاندفاع نحو الداخل بثلاثة اتجاهات: الأول نحو الاحواز (بنو العم وقبلهم عرب امارة كرخ ميسان) والثاني نحو دجلة من منطقة بادية السماوة (قضاعة) والثالثة نحو الجزيرة بدءاً من تكريت إلى اعالي دجلة والفرات (اياد وقضاعة وربيعة). وفي سبيل تحقيق هذا الانتشار خاضوا حروباً طوالاً مع الفرس في عهد سابور ذي الاكتاف وبعده. ويكشف توزيع العرب في العراق قبل الاسلام عن انتشارهم في معظم انمائه. وبعد ظهور امارة الحيرة في اوائل القرن الثالث الميلادي احدى ثمار هذا التحرك الواسع الذي مارسوه واخذ فيما بعد في زمن النعمان بن المنذر أمير الحيرة بعده الثقافي كما سنرى.



*
*الحضــر* 



*ظهرت الحضر ابان حقبة التسلط الفرثي على العراق وقد اسستها جماعات من الازد من قضاعة. وقد عرف احد ملوكها سنطرق بكتابته الشهيرة (سنطرق ملك عربو) أي سنطرق ملك العرب، ولأن الحضر من مدن العرب الصحراوية الشهيرة، مثلها مثل البتراء وتدمر، فأن قصتها نمواً ودماراً لاتختلف كثيراً عن قصص الاخريات، فقد قاومت طموحات سكانها السلطتين الرومانية والفارسية أمداً طويلاً ولكن الرومان والفرس دمروها جميعاً واحدة بعد الأخرى، وكان نصيب الحضر ان يدمرها الفرس الساسانيون.
وذكر المؤرخون الرومان فشل محاولات تراجان وسبتموس سيفروس احتلال الحضر، وكذلك اردشير بادئ ذي بدء. ويروى عن حصار سبتموس سيفروس اياها عام 199م بعد ان احتل كلا من بابل وسلوقية وطيسفون ان سكانها دافعوا عنها دفاعاً عنيداً، وانهم استخدموا اقواساً مركبة ترمي سهمين مرة واحدة، وانهم قتلوا بعضاً من الحرس الخاص بالأمبراطور.

كما قاموا بحرق النفط وقذف الجرار المملوءة بالحشرات فوق رؤوس الغزاة. وعندما حقق الرومان فتح ثغرة في السور الخارجي فرحوا بذلك طمعاً بالمغانم التي سيغنمونها في اليوم التالي ولكنهم فوجئوا باهل الحضر وهم يسدون الثغرة في اليوم نفسه، وعندئذ اصابتهم الخيبة واستبد بهم الغضب، ورفضوا التقدم. واضطر سبتموس سيفروس إلى العودة إلى سوريا بعد عشرين يوماً من حصاره الحضر.


ويبدو ان مدينتي بابل والحضر بقيتا عاملي جذب واغراء على الدوام لجيوش الغرب التي غزت الرافدين. فقد طمع الرومان بكنوز معبد الشمس في الحضر، كما كانت قصة موت الاسكندرية في بابل واحلامه بجعلها عاصمة له تثير لديهم الرغبة في دخولها حتى ان تراجان قدم القرابين في الرغفة نفسها التي مات فيها الاسكندر عندما كان في بابل ربيع عام 116 ميلادية، أي بعد مرور أكثر من 400 سنة على موت الاسكندر. أما الفرثيون والساسانيون فقد عقدوا امالهم على احتلال سلوقية وطيسفون لضمان السيطرة على العاصمة السياسية قبل اهتمامهم ببابل، بل ان الساسانيين اسهموا في تدمير بابل تدميراً نهائياً، وجعلوها مهجورة إلى الابد قبل ان ينتهي القرن الخامس الميلادي، ومع ان الروايات تذكر ان اسوار بابل كانت ما تزال قائمة غير انها من الداخل كانت خرائب يسرح فيها الوحش، وان ملوك ساسان اتخذوها مربعاً من مرابع الصيد والنزهة ولا شيء غيرهما.



*
*دولة الحيـرة* 



*استمرت الممالك العربية في الظهور في مناطق الفرات الوسطى والجنوبية منذ العصر السلوقي، وكانت اخرها مملكة الحيرة على الضفة الغربية للفرات، في منطقة الكوفة الان وكانت حدود هذه المملكة تمتد في بلاد بابل على الفرات إلى الخليج العربي، ويعتقد المؤرخون ان الحيرة ظهرت مدينة عربية في الربع الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادي، وقد اختلفت الآراء في أصل عرب الحيرة فقيل انهم من اليمن ومن عرب الجنوب من عشائر قضاعة والازد، وهنالك من يعتقد انهم من العرب الشماليين بدليل التشابه اللغوي بينهم وبين اللهجة العدنانية. وربما كانوا مجموعة متحالفة من القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الكلدية التي استوطنت بعد سقوط بابل المنطقة نفسها، كما انها (أي مملكة الحيرة) سيطرت على المنطقة نفسها بحدودها الجغرافية – السياسية التي كانت تحت سيطرة مملكة بيت عديني عند بداية الاحتلال الفرثي لبلاد الرافدين. وقد اجمع المؤرخون، اعتماداً على المصادر العربية، ان سكان الحيرة كونوا تآلفاً من ثلاث مجاميع بشرية، هي:

1-اللخميون (آل نصر بن ربيعة): النازحون من الجزيرة.

2-العباد: من السكان الاصليين (أي من قبائل كلدة التي كانت تسكن المنطقة نفسها).

3-الاحلاف: عرب مهاجرون نزلوا في المنطقة، وحالفوا تنوخ والعباد.

لقد حكم الحيرة (25) ملكاً، منهم خمسة من الأوائل الذين ترون عنهم بعض القصص غير الواقعية. اما الملك الأول الذي حكم الحيرة فعلاً وثبت وجوده بنص مكتوب فهو امرؤ القيس بن عمرو بن عدي وقد ذكر في النص أنه وصل اسوار نجران، وكان له من ابنائه سفراء لدى الفرس والروم، وعاش ملكاً في حدود 288-328م.

*
*آخـر ملوكها* 



*كان النعمان بن المنذر (580-602م) آخر ملوك آل لخم في الحيرة، وقد عاصر حكم الملك الفارسي ابرويز، وكان عهده يمتاز بجو من السلام الذي ساد علاقة الحيرة بالغساسنة في الشام، ولا سيما علاقاته الوثيقة بجزيرة العرب التي اتضحت في:

أولاً- لقاءاته المستمرة مع قادة العرب من الحكماء والشعراء والخطباء ورؤساء القبائل.

ثانياً- علاقاته الواسعة بشعراء عصره، مما مهد له ان يكون على صلة بالرأي العام إذ كان الشاعر أبرز حلقات الاتصال في ذلك الوقت.

ثالثاً- علاقته بمكة عن طريق تردد رجالاتها إلى الحيرة في رحلاتهم التجارية إذ يشار إلى علاقات تجارية بعبدالله بن جدعان وسهيل بن عمرو.

لقد اسهمت هذه العلاقات في تكوين مناخٍ ثقافي مؤثر في بلاط النعمان، ولا بد أيضاً أنهم كانوا ينقلون اخبار لقاءاتهم إلى قبائلهم ويسهمون في تكوين رأي عام عربي مشترك في قضايا تتجاوز المكاسب والمفاخر القبلية.

وقد حاول النعمان توظيف هذه العوامل الإيجابية لمصلحة استقلاله عن الفرس غير ان محاولته اصطدمت بالقوة الفارسية وادت إلى مقتله وهو امر قاد إلى معركة ذي قار التي انتصر بها العرب على العجم وكانت بداية لسلسلة من الانتفاضات قام بها العرب في الاحواز والابلة (البصرة) والسماوة والحيرة.



*
*تأسيس الدولة العراقية الحديث* 



*كانت ثورة العشرين درساً بليغاً لقنه العراقيون للبريطانيين، فكان لا بدلهم من مهادنة الشعب العراقي فتشكلت الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة التي رأسها نقيب اشراف بغداد عبدالرحمن الكيلاني لإدارة شؤون البلاد البلاد. وقد استمرت تلك الحكومة المؤقتة على العمل إلى ان انتخب الأمير فيصل بن الحسين ملكاً على العراق في شهر آب عام 1921. وكان الشعب العراقي قد طالب، في الاستفتاء الذي اجرته السلطات البريطانية عام 1918-1919 في مستقبل العراق، بأن تشكل حكومة عربية يرأسها أحد انجال الشريف حسين قائد الثورة العربية عام 1916، على أن يكون مقيداً بمجلس وطني ينتخبه الشعب، فكان اختيار الملك فيصل الأول لحكم العراق يمثل استجابة لمطالب العراقيين.

اصطدم الملك فيصل الأول بالبريطانيين لأنه رفض توقيع المعاهدة العراقية البريطانية التي اقترحتها بريطانيا، لأنها تضمنت بنود نظام الانتداب الذي يرفضه الشعب العراقي، ولن الملك فيصل اراد هو والقوى الوطنية ان تكون المعاهدة بديلاً من الانتداب لتنظيم علاقات العراق ببريطانيا على أساس الاستقلال التام للعراق، في حين ارادت بريطانيا ان يستمر الانتداب بصيغة المعاهدة. وقد عبرت القوى الوطنية عن رأيها هذا في الذكرى الأولى لتتويج الملك فيصل عام 1922، وفي اليوم نفسه اعلنت السلطات البريطانية على نحو مفاجئ اصابة الملك فيصل بالزائدة الدودية واجراء عملية له. فتسلم المندوب السامي البريطاني السلطة في البلاد ووجه ضربة قوية إلى الحركة الوطنية وخير الملك بين الغاء الحكم الوطني وتوقيع المعاهدة، فلم يجد الملك خياراً غير توقيع المعاهدة شريطة موافقة المجلس التأسيسي العراقي، الذي يجب ان ينتخبه الشعب بكامل حريته، عليها.

قاطع الشعب العراقي انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي في البدء لأنه وجد في الظروف القائمة ما يحول دون اجراءها بحرية، وعندما اضطر الإنكليز إلى رفع تلك القيود جرت الانتخابات ويمكن القول أنها الانتخابات النيابية الوحيدة التي جرت في العهود السابقة ولم تشهد ستدخلا أو تزويراً، ولهذا رفض المجلس التأسيس العراقي المصادقة على المعاهدة العراقية البريطانية عندما عرضت عليه، وكشف عن عيونها التي تمس الاستقلال. إلا أن الإنكليز جمعوا نحو نصف اعضاء المجلس ليلة 10/11 حزيران 1924 وخيروهم بين المصادقة على المعاهدة أو إلغاء الكيان السياسي للعراق وإعادة السيطرة البريطانية المباشرة وحل المجلس التأسيسي، واتخذت بعض الإجراءات بهذا الاتجاه، فأضطر الحضور إلى المصادقة على المعاهدة شريطة ان ينظر في تعديلها فور انتهاء المجلس من اعماله، ثم ناقش المجلس مسودة أول دستور عراقي وقانون الانتخابات وصادق عليهما، وانحل المجلس في آب من العام نفسه.

بدأت مسيرة الدولة العراقية على أسس دستورية بداية عام 1925، غير ان وجود نظام الانتداب وسعي بريطانيا إلى ترسيخ مصالحها قد أيدا بتلك المسيرة إلى الانحراف في الكثير من جوانبها، إذ عملت بريطانيا على تزوير الانتخابات النيابية والاتيان بمجالس لا تمثل الشعب تمثيلاً حقيقياً، بحقوق العراق في ثروته الوطنية وحاولت اشاعة التفرقة بين ابناء الشعب وعرقلت ترشيع قانون الخدمة العسكرية الالزامية للحيلولة دون تطوير الجيش العراقي الذي تشكلت نواته منذ 6 كانون الثاني/1921، واستمرت على التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للبلاد في ظل نظام الانتداب، فكانت الإدارة العراقية مزدوجة لأن لكل وزير عراقي مستشاراً بريطانياً ولكل متصرف "محافظ حالياً" مفتشاً إدارياً بريطانياً، ويناقش الملك في سلطته المندوب السامي البريطاني.

أصر الشعب العراقي والملك فيصل الأول على انهاء الانتداب البريطاني وضغطا كثيراً لتحقيق الاستقلال، فرضخت بريطانيا للأمر، وادخلت العراق عضواً في عصبة الأمم وألغت نظام الانتداب عام 1932، ومع ذلك فأنها أبقت استقلال العراق مقيداً بمعاهدة وقعها الطرفان عام 1930، لذلك كان استقلال العراق ناقصاً أو شبه استقلال.

توفي الملك فيصل الأول على نحو مفاجئ في السنة التالية لدخول العراق عصبة الأمم، واعتقد الناس أنه مات مسموماً بيد الإنكليز فولدت وفاته فراغاً كبيراً لكونه مؤسساً للدولة العراقية الحديثة وحل محله ولده الملك غازي الذي عرف بعدائه لبريطانيا ومهاجمتها بسبب تشجيعها الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين وعدم منع الصهاينة من تهجير العرب، ومساعداتها أياهم على الاستيطان. وقد جعل الملك غازي من العراق مركزاً لتجميع العناصر القيادية العربية الداعية إلى الوحدة العربية وانقاد فلسطين من الصهاينة، فأصبح العراق منطلقاً لحركة القومية العربية والتجأ إليه العرب القوميون الهاربون من طغيان الاستعمار البريطاني والفرنسي في فلسطين وسوريا ولبنان.

لقد تميز عهد الملك غازي بالاتجاه إلى تحقيق استقلال العراق ووحدته الوطنية من أجل الوحدة العربية. إلا أن آماله انتهت بمقتله في حادثة سيارة غامض عام 1939 ومازالت الشكوك تحوم على الإنكليز في تدبير الحادث، فخلفه أبنه فيصل الثاني على العرش ولأن سنة القانونية لم تكن تسمح له باعتلاء العرش لصغره فقد اصبح خاله عبد الاله وصياً على عرش العراق.

*
*الاحتلال البريطاني للعراق* 


*عندما اندلعت الحرب العالمية الأولى تقدمت قوة بريطانية واحتلت البصرة في الخامس من تشرين الثاني1914 وبدأت عملياتها العسكرية ضد الدولة العثمانية وفي 1918 اكملت بريطانيا سيطرتها على العراق بولاياته الثلاث المعروفة (بغداد-موصل-بصرة) وكان البريطانيون قد وعدوا العرب بالأعتراف باستقلالهم ودولتهم الموحدة عندما اعلنوا ثورتهم العربية على الاتراك العثمانيين، ولذلك اعلن الجنرال مود قائد القوات البريطانية التي دخلت بغداد في 11 آذار 1917 انهم جاءوا محررين لا فاتحين، لكن البريطانيين تنكروا لوعودهم وبدأوا يعملون على ترسيخ استعمارهم العراق من خلال نظام الانتداب الذي ابتدعوه مع القوى الكبرى المنتصرة في الحرب للسيطرة على المناطق العربية التي كانت خاضعة للسيطرة العثمانية، وكان هذا النظام يعني من الناحية الشكلية انتداب عصبة الأمم دولة كبرى على منطقة معينة لمساعدة اهلها على تقرير مصيرهم. أما من الناحية العملية، فقد كان الانتداب وسيلة للاستعمار ولذلك عدّه الشعب العراقي قناعاً للسيطرة البريطانية على العراق.

أعلن الانتداب البريطاني في 25 نيسان 1920، فرفضه الشعب العراق وطالب بعقد مؤتمر عراقي منتخب يقرر شكل الحكم والحاكم في العراق. وعندما ماطالت بريطانيا باستجابتها لهذا المطلب وعملت على اضطهاد الشعب العراقي ثار الشعب في 30 حزيران 1920، واندلعت الصدمات بين الثوار والقوات البريطانية.

وقد قاتل العراقيون (بالمكوار والفاله) وبكل ما يملكون من ادوات بسيطة في مواجهة بنادق ومدفعية البريطانيين. ومع ان ثورة العشرين لم تحقق اهدافها فقد كانت نموذجاً حياً للحركة الوطنية في العراق ونبراساً مضيئاً في الوقوف في وجه الاستعمار البريطاني.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

الهكسوس 



*هم جماعة من الآسيويين يُرجَّح أنها كانت سامية الأصل (خليط من العموريين والكنعانيين وبينها عناصر من الحوريين أيضاً). كان المصريون يُطلقون عليهم لفظة «عامو» أي «الآسيويين». كما كانوا يُعرَفون باسـم «حكـاو خوو Hekau Khowe» أي «حكـام الأراضي الأجنبية». أما كلمة «هكسوس» فهي كلمة مصرية فسرها الكاتب اليوناني مانيتو بأنها تعني «الملوك الرعاة». 
حكم الهكسوس مصر بعد سقوط المملكة الوسطى (1675 ـ 1570 ق.م) إذ استفادوا من ضعف الحكومة المركزية ومن استخدامهم العربات الحربية التي لم تكن معروفة في مصر آنذاك، وكذلك استفادوا من استخدام السهم الآسيوي القوي الذي يُعَدُّ أكثر تركيباً من السهم الذي كان يستخدمه المصريون.ولم يتم غزوهم لمصر دفعة واحدة (كما كان يُظَن حتى عهد قريب) وإنما تم على شكل موجات أخذت شكلاً سلمياً في بادئ الأمر حيث كان الرعاة البدو يدخلون مصر للسقيا والتجارة،ثم أخذت العملية شكل تَسلُّل وأخيراً شكل الغزو،وهي عملية استغرقت في مجموعها عدة قرون.

استقر الهكسوس في مصر، وبنوا عاصمتهم جت وعرت وهي أواريس (أفاريس) التي سماها اليونانيون تانيس (صا الحجر فيما بعد، أو تل اليهودية) بالقرب من الزقازيق شرقي الدلتا. ثم استولى الهكسوس على معظم مقاطعات الدلتا، ودخلوا العاصمة ممفيس (منف) عام 1674 ق.م. وقد اتحدت مصر وسوريا وفلسطين تحت حكمهم، وتوطدت بينهما العلاقات الحضارية والتجارية، واستمرت تلك العلاقات بينهما بعد خروج الهكسوس وقيام المملكة الحديثة. 
أدخل الهكسوس إلى مصر عناصر مادية جديدة مثل إشاعة استخدام الخيول، والبرونز، وطريقة جديدة في التسليح، وبعض الآلات الموسيقية، وبعض الاختراعات والخبرات الحربية التي ساهمت فيما بعد في إنجاز فتوحات المملكة الحديثة. وقد تَعاقَب على عرش مصر عدد من ملوك الهكسوس، وإن ظل أمراء طيبة يتمتعون بشيء من الحكم الذاتي. وقد تمكَّن أحمس (1570 ـ 1546 ق.م)، مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة، من طردهم. وفيما بعد، أخضع الفراعنة فلسطين وسوريا. 
ويبدو أن وجود الهكسوس في مصر هو الذي سهل عملية دخول العـبرانيين إليها، وربما كانت ثمة صـلة عرْقية وإثنيـة بينهم وبين الهكسوس. ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن أحد رؤساء الهكسوس كان يُسمَّى «يعقوب إيل» أو «يعقوب بعل». والعنصر «يعقوب» الذي يعني «يحمي» هو نفسه أحد الآباء العبرانيين، كما أن أحد ملوك الهكسوس كان يُسمَّى «شيشا» وهو يشبه اسم «شيشاي» أحد ملوك قرية أربع (الخليل أو حبرون). وكان استيطان العبرانيين في الدلتا في جاسان (جوش) وهي نفسها المنطقة التي كانت فيها أواريس عاصمة الهكسوس. وقد ذكر يوسيفوس نقلاً عن المؤرخ المصري الهيليني مانيتو أن عدداً كبيراً من الهكسوس ذهبوا من أواريس إلى كنعان وبنوا القدس، وربط مانيتو بين استيطان الهكسوس مصر ودخول يوسف إليها، وذكر أن طردهم أو هجرتهم منها هو خروج العبرانيين.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

قطز قاهر التتار 
في معركة عين جالوت 
بقلم اللواء الركن: محمود شيت خطاب 

*السلطان 


**الملك المظفر قطز قاهر التتار هو السلطان الملك المظفر سيف الدين قطز بن عبد الله المعزي، تسلطن بعد أن خلع الملك المنصور علي ابن الملك المعز أيبك في يوم السبت 17من ذي القعدة سنة 657 هـ- 1959م، بعد أن تفاقم خطر التتار، وأصبحت مصر مهددة بغزوهم الوشيك.
وكانت مصر على إثر وفاة ملكها الصالح، ومقتل ولده الملك المعظم قد رفعت على عرشها امرأة هي: شجرة الدر -أرملة الملك الصالح-، فكانت أول ملكة، كما كانت آخر ملكة اعتلت عرش مصر الإسلامية. وأقيم للسلطنة نائب قوي، هو الأمير عز الدين أيبك -كبير المماليك البحرية-، ليعاون شجرة الدر في تدبير الأمور، وبالرغم مما أبدته شجرة الدر من حزم وبراعة في تسيير أمور الدولة، وتصفية الموقف مع الصليبيين وإجلائهم عن مصر فقد كان جلوس امرأة على عرش مصر نذيرًا بوقوع الفتن والاضطرابات، حيث أبى معظم الأمراء أن يحلفوا يمين الطاعة للملكة الجديدة، لذلك رأت شجرة الدر أن تتزوج من الأمير عز الدين أيبك، فلما لم تفلح هذه الخطوة في تهدئة الأمور رأت أن تتنازل عن العرش لزوجها، فتولى الأمير عز الدين أيبك عرش مصر باسم الملك المعز، وذلك في آخر ربيع الثاني سنة 648 هـ 1250م، وحكم مصر زهاء سبع سنين. 
وكانت شجرة الدر وراء زوجها تعينه في تصريف الأمور، حتى دب الخلاف بين الزوجين، لاعتزام المعز الزواج ثانية، فدبرت شجرة الدر مؤامرة لاغتياله، ونفذتها في بيتها يوم الثلاثاء 23 من ربيع الأول من سنة 655 هـ - 1257م. 
وتولى الملك المنصور علي ابن الملك المعز أيبك، المُلْكَ يوم الخميس 25 من ربيع الأول من سنة 655 هـ 1257م، وكان عمره 15 سنة، فلم يكن قادرًا على تحمل أعباء الملك في ظروف حرجة للغاية؛ إذ كانت البلاد مهددة بالغزو التتري، لذلك خلعه قطز، وتولى الملك مكانه سنة 657 هـ - 1259م، وكان هدفه: حرب التتار، وإنقاذ مصر خاصة والبلاد العربية عامة من خطر غزوهم الكاسح. 


الموقف العام 

**ولعل في عرض الموقف العام العصيب التي كانت مصر والبلاد العربية تجتازه من جراء الغزو التتري الجارف ما يبرز مبلغ التضحية التي بذلها قطز في قبوله تحمل المسؤولية حينذاك، في بلد مهدد بغزو خارجي ماحق، وارتباك داخلي فظيع، وقد كان بإمكانه أن يستمتع بالسلطة الفعلية بالرغم من بقاء الملك المنصور في الحكم دون أن يكون المسؤول الأول في مثل تلك الظروف الحرجة، ولكنه آثر المصلحة العامة على مصلحته الشخصية، فقضى أولاً على الارتباك الداخلي، ووضع الأمور في نصابها، ثم وجه همه إلى العدو الخارجي، فاستطاع بأعجوبة خارقة حقًا إحراز النصر وإنقاذ مصر والبلاد العربية من التتار وقواتهم الضاربة.
ففي سنة أربع وخمسين وستمائة هجرية 1256م، مَلَكَ التتار سائر بلاد الروم بالسيف، فلما فرغوا من ذلك، نزل هولاكو بن طولوي بن جنكيز خان كالإعصار على بغداد في صفر من سنة ست وخمسين وستمائة هجرية 1285م، ودخلوها دخول الضواري المفترسة، وقتلوا مئات الآلاف من أهلها، ونهبوا خزائنها وذخائرها، وقضوا على الخلافة العباسية، وعلى معالم الحضارة الإسلامية، ثم قتلوا الخليفة المستعصم بالله وأفراد أسرته وأكابر دولته..
وتقدم التتار إلى بلاد الجزيرة، واستولوا على "حران" و"الرُّها" و"ديار بكر" في سنة سبع وخمسين وستمائة هجرية 1259م، ثم جاوزا الفرات، ونزلوا على "حلب" في سنة ثمان وخمسين وستمائة هجرية 1260م، واستولوا عليها وجرت الدماء في الأزقة أنهارًا.
ووصل التتار إلى "دمشق"، وسلطانها الناصر يوسف بن أيوب، فخرج هاربًا ومعه أهل اليسار، ودخل التتار دمشق، وتسلموها بالأمان، ثم غدروا بأهلها وفتكوا بهم، ونهبوا وسلبوا ودمروا.
وتعدوا دمشق، فوصلوا إلى "نابلس"، ثم إلى "الكرك" وبيت المقدس، وتقدموا إلى "غزة" دون أن يلقوا مقاومة تذكر، واضطر هولاكو فجأة إلى مغادرة سورية، بعد أن جاءته الأخبار بوفاة أخيه الأكبر "منكوقاآن" في الصين، وبتنازع أخويه الآخرين "قوبيلاي" و"أريق بوكا" ولاية العرش.
وقد استثمر التتار حرب الصاعقة، التي تعتمد على سرعة الحركة، كما استثمروا حرب الأعصاب إلى أقصى مدى، فنشروا الذعر والخوف في كل مكان، وحيثما اتجهت قواتهم كانت تسبقهم الأقاصيص عن طغيانهم وقسوتهم ومذابحهم. 


موقف أوروبا 


**فرحت أوروبا النصرانية بانتصار التتار على المسلمين، فقد كانوا من أصدقاء النصارى وفيهم بعض النصارى، ولهولاكو نفسه زوجة نصرانية، فضلاً عن أن القائد الذي ولي أمر سورية عندما غادرها هولاكو كان نصرانيًا، كل هذا جعل البابوات وحكام غرب أوروبا ينظرون إلى التتار وكأنهم حلفاؤهم في قتال المسلمين.
والواقع أن فكرة تكوين حلف من الأوروبيين والتتار لتدمير البلاد الإسلامية، كانت موضع تفكير البابوات في عصور متتالية، وكانت سياسية هؤلاء تهدف إلى نشر الدين النصراني بين التتار، وقد تبادل التتار وحكام أوروبا البعوث، وعلى سبيل المثال: فقد دعا لويس التاسع قسمًا من رجال أمير التتار إلى فرنسا، حيث فاوضهم على عقد اتفاقية عسكرية، تنص على أن يقوم طرفاها بعمليات حربية على المسلمين، يكون فيها دور التتار غزو العراق وتدمير بغداد والقضاء على الخلافة الإسلامية، ويكون دور الصليبيين حماية هذا الغزو التتري من الجيوش المصرية, وتجريد جيوشهم لمنع نجدة القوات المصرية للمسلمين في آسيا، وبالأحرى تقوم بعزل مصر عزلاً تامًا عن سائر البلاد العربية.
ولم يكفّ لويس التاسع عن العمل لاستمالة التتار، وتسخير قوتهم المدمرة لضرب الإسلام، ففي السابع عشر من يناير سنة 1249م سنة 646هـ أرسل إلى أمير التتار هدايا ثمينة حملها إلى الأمير وفد على رأسه الراهب الدومنيكي "أندريه دي لونجيمو"، ومما يذكر أنه كان من بين هذه الهدايا قطعة من الصليب المقدس وصورة للسيدة العذراء، ومختلف النماذج الصغيرة لعديد من الكنائس.
ويقول الأسقف "دي مسنيل Du Masnil" -نائب مدير البعثات التبشيرية في روما- في كتابه عن الكنيسة والحملات الصليبة: "اشتهر هولاكو بميله إلى النصارى النسطوريين، وكانت حاشيته تضم عددًا كبيرًا منهم، من بينهم قائدهم الأكبر "كتبغا" وهو تركي الجنس نصراني نسطوري، كما كانت الأميرة "دوكس خاتون" زوجة هولاكو نصرانية أيضًا.
ولقد لعب نفوذ هذه الأميرة على زوجها دورًا خطيرًا، تفخر به الكنيسة في تجنيب أوربا النصرانية أهوال الغزو التتري، وتوجيه غزوهم إلى العرب المسلمين في الشرق العربي، حيث ذبحت قوات التتار العرب المسلمين في مذابح بغداد، في الوقت الذي أبقت فيه على النصارى في تلك المدينة، فلم تمسهم في أرواحهم أو أموالهم بأذى، كما لعبت الأميرة دورًا في إغراء زوجها باحتلال سورية الإسلامية.
ويصف الأسقف حملة التتار فيقول: "لقد كانت الحملة التترية على الإسلام والعرب حملة صليبية بالمعنى الكامل لها، حملة نصرانية نسطورية، وقد هلل لها الغرب وارتقب الخلاص على يد "هولاكو" وقائده النصراني "كتبغا" الذي تعلق أمل الغرب في جيشهما، ليحقق له القضاء على المسلمين، وهو الهدف الذي أخفقت في تحقيقه الجيوش الصليبية، ولم يعد للغرب أمل في بلوغه إلا على أيدي التتار خصوم العرب والمسلمين.
وقد بادر "هاتون الأول" -ملك إرمينية - و"بوهومونت السادس" - أمير طرابلس -، وأمراء الإفرنج "صور" و"عكا" و"قبرص" بادر هؤلاء جميعًا إلى عقد حلف مع التتار، يقوم على أساس القضاء على المسلمين كافة في آسيا، وتسليم هؤلاء الأمراء بيت المقدس.
ويقول "دي مسنيل" في كتابه عن تاريخ التبشير: "إن النصارى هم الذين حرضوا "هولاكو" على الرحيل عن سورية إلى بلاده، ومحاربة أخيه هناك، بسبب موالاته للإسلام".
وأخيرًا انتهى أمل الصليبيين بدخول التتار في الإسلام، وفي ذلك يقول الأسقف "دي مسنيل" واصفًا هذه الخاتمة: "وهكذا نرى الإسلام الذي كان قد أشرفت قوته على الزوال، يسترد مكانته، ويستعيد قوته، ويصبح أشد خطرًا من ذي قبل".
لقد كانت مهمة قطز صعبة جداً، لأنه كان عليه أن يواجه الخطر الداخلي المتمثل بالارتباك والفوضى في نظام الحكم والصراع على السلطة، وفي الوقت نفسه كان عليه أن يواجه الخطر الخارجي المتمثل بالغزو التتري الداهم المتحالف مع الصليبيين في الغرب والشرق معًا. 


تابع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

زحف التتار 

*قبل مغادرة "هولاكو" سورية أرسل رسولاً من رجاله وبرفقته أربعون رجلاً من الأتباع إلى قطز يحملون إليه رسالة منه جاء فيها:
"من ملك الملوك شرقًا وغربًا القائد الأعظم: باسمك اللهم، باسط الأرض، ورافع السماء، يعلم الملك المظفر قطز الذي هو من جنس المماليك الذين هربوا من سيوفنا إلى هذا الإقليم، يتنعمون بأنعامه، ويقتلون من كان بسلطانه بعد ذلك، يعلم الملك المظفر قطز وسائر أمراء دولته وأهل مملكته بالديار المصرية وما حولها من الأعمال، إنا نحن جند الله في أرضه، خلقنا من سخطه، وسلطنا على مَن حَلَّ به غضبه، فلكم بجميع البلاد معتبر، وعن عزمنا مزدجر، فاتعظوا بغيركم وأسلموا لنا أمركم. قبل أن ينكشف الغطاء، فتندموا ويعود عليكم الخطأ، فنحن ما نرحم من بكى، ولا نرقّ لمن شكر، وقد سمعتم أننا قد فتحنا البلاد، وطهرنا الأرض من الفساد، وقتلنا معظم العباد، فعليكم بالهرب، وعلينا الطلب، فأي أرض تؤويكم، وأي طريق تنجيكم، وأي بلاد تحميكم؟! فما لكم من سيوفنا خلاص، ولا من مهابتنا مناص، فخيولنا سوابق، وسهامنا خوارق، وسيوفنا صواعق، وقلوبنا كالجبال، وعددنا كالرمال، فالحصون عندنا لا تمنع، والعساكر لقتالنا لا تنفع، ودعاؤكم علينا لا يُسمع، فإنكم أكلتم الحرام، ولا تعفُّون عند كلام، وخنتم العهود والأيمان، وفشا فيكم العقوق والعصيان، فأبشروا بالمذلة والهوان، فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تستكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تفسقون، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون، فمن طلب حربنا ندم، ومن قصد أماننا سلم، فإن أنتم لشرطنا وأمرنا أطعتم، فلكم ما لنا وعليكم ما علينا، وإن خالفتم هلكتم، فلا تهلكوا نفوسكم بأيديكم، فقد حذّر من أنذر. وقد ثبت عندكم أنا نحن الكفرة، وقد ثبت عندنا أنكم الفجرة، وقد سَلَّطَنا عليكم من له الأمور المقدّرة، والأحكام المدبرة، فكبيركم عندنا قليل، وعزيزكم عندنا ذليل، فلا تطيلوا الخطاب، وأسرعوا برد الجواب، قبل أن تضرم الحرب نارها، وترمي نحوكم شرارها، فلا تجدون منا جاهاً ولا عزًا، ولا كافيًا ولا حرزًا، وتدهون منا بأعظم داهية، وتصبح بلادكم منكم خالية، فقد أنصفناكم إذ راسلناكم، وأيقظناكم إذ حذرناكم، فما بقي لنا مقصد سواكم، والسلام علينا وعليكم، وعلى من أطاع الهدى، وخشي عواقب الردى، وأطاع الملك الأعلى".
وكان ذلك في سنة ثمان وخمسين وستمائة هجرية "أوائل سنة 1260م".
فلما سمع قطز ما في هذا الكتاب جمع الأمراء، واتفقوا على قتل رُسُل هولاكو، فقبض عليهم، واعتقلوا، وأمر بإعدامهم فأعدموا توسيطًا-أي:ضربوا بالسيف في وسطهم ليشطروا شطرين -، كل مجموعة منهم أمام باب من أبواب القاهرة، وعُلقت رؤوسهم على باب "زويلة". لقد عقد قطز العزم على حرب التتار، وكان قراره نهائيًا لا رجعة عنه؛ إذ هو المسوغ الوحيد لاستيلائه على السلطة، وتواترت المعلومات الموثوق بها عن زحف التتار باتجاه مصر، كما علم المصريون باستيلاء التتار على سورية وفلسطين، كما وصل إلى القاهرة كمال الدين عمر بن العديم أحد العلماء الأعلام رسولاً من الملك الناصر صلاح الدين يوسف صاحب حلب والشام يطلب من قطز النجدة على قتال التتار.
وجمع قطز القضاة والفقهاء والأعيان لمشاورتهم فيما يعتمد عليه من أمر التتار، وأن يؤخذ من الناس ما يستعان به على جهادهم، وحضر أصحاب الرأي في دار السلطنة بقلعة الجبل، وحضر الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام، والقاضي بدر الدين السنجاري -قاضي الديار المصرية-، وأفاضوا الحديث، فكان الاعتماد على ما يقوله ابن عبد السلام، وخلاصة ما قال: "إنه إذا طرق العدو بلاد الإسلام وجب على العالم قتالهم، وجاز لكم أن تأخذوا من الرعية ما تستعينون به على جهادكم، بشرط ألا يبقى في بيت المال شيء، وتبيعوا مالكم من الحوائص-أي:حزام الرجل وحزام الدابة- المذهبة والآلات النفيسة، ويقتصر كل الجند على مركوبه وسلاحه، ويتساووا هم والعامة، وأما أخذ الأموال من العامة، مع بقايا في أيدي الجند من الأموال والآلات الفاخرة فلا يجوز". 
وانفض المجلس على ذلك، ولم يتكلم السلطان، وهو الملك المنصور علي ابن الملك المعز أيبك، لعدم معرفته بالأمور ولصغر سنه، فلهج الناس بخلع السلطان وتولية قطز حتى يقوم بهذا الأمر المهم. فقد علم قطز أنه لا بد من خروجه من مصر على رأس قواته العسكرية لقتال التتار، ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يفعل ما يريد، لأن الآراء مغلولة لصغر سن السلطان، ولأن الكلمة مختلفة، فجمع قطز الأمراء والعلماء من أصحاب الرأي، وعرفهم أن الملك المنصور هذا صبي لا يحسن التدبير في مثل هذا الوقت الصعب، ولا بد من أن يقوم بأمر الملك رجل شهم يطيعه كل أحد، وينتصب للجهاد في التتار، فأجابه الجميع: ليس لها غيرك.
لقد كان الجواب على رسالة هولاكو هو: القتال، ولا شيء غير القتال. وكان هذا القرار متفقًا عليه من الجميع قبل وصول وفد هولاكو، وقبل وصول رسالته إلى القاهرة.
ولم يكن إعدام الوفد إلا حافزًا جديدًا لقطز وقواته على القتال، دون أن يتركوا الباب مفتوحًا لحل آخر غير القتال.
وهذا موقف لقطز في مثل تلك الظروف التي كانت تحيط به، موقف يُحمد عليه، لأنه انتزع آخر أمل من نفوس المترددين والانهزاميين في احتمال رضوخ قطز إلى مطالب التتار، فقال قطز قولته الحاسمة: "إن الرأي عندي هو أن نتوجه جميعًا إلى القتال، فإذا ظفرنا فهو المراد، وإلا فلن نكون مسلمين أمام الخلق". 
الحشد 
خرج قطز يوم الإثنين الخامس عشر من شعبان سنة 658 هـ - 1260م بجميع عسكر مصر ومن انضم إليهم من عساكر الشام ومن العرب والتركمان وغيرهم من قلعة الجبل في القاهرة، يريد معسكر الصالحية، معسكر مصر الكبير في شرق الدلتا.
وقبل ذلك، وفي اليوم نفسه، أحضر قطز رسل "هولاكو" وأعدمهم، ليضع قواته المسلحة أمام الأمر الواقع: لا مفر من القتال.
ونودي في القاهرة والفُسطاط وسائر أقاليم مصر بالخروج إلى الجهاد، وتقدم قطز إلى جميع الولاة يحث الأجناد للخروج إلى القتال، وسار حتى وصل إلى الصالحية، وتكامل حشد قواته، فجمع الأمراء وكلمهم بالرحيل، فأبوا كلهم عليه وامتنعوا عن الرحيل، فقال لهم: "يا أمراء المسلمين، لكم زمان تأكلون أموال بيت المال، وأنتم للغزاة كارهون، وأنا متوجه، فمن اختار الجهاد يصحبني، ومن لم يختر ذلك يرجع إلى بيته، فإن الله مطلع عليه، وخطيئة حريم المسلمين في رقاب المتأخرين".
وتكلم الأمراء الذين اختارهم وحلّفهم مؤيدين له في المسير، فلم يسع البقية غير الموافقة. لقد جمع قطز قادته قبل المسير، وشرح لهم خطورة الموقف، وذكرهم بما وقع من التتار في البلاد التي غزوها من شنيع السفك والتخريب، وما ينتظر مصر وأهلها من مصير مروع إذا انتصر التتار، وحثهم وهو يبكي على بذل أرواحهم في سبيل إنقاذ الإسلام والمسلمين من هذا الخطر الداهم، فضج القادة بالبكاء، ووعدوا ألا يدخروا وسعًا في سبيل مقاتلة التتار، وإنقاذ مصر والإسلام من شرهم.


*


*كان هولاكو في خلق لا يحصيهم إلا الله، ولم يكونوا من حين قدومهم على بلاد المسلمين سنة 616 هـ - 1219م يلقاهم عسكر إلا فلّوه، وكانوا يقتلون الرجال ويسبون النساء ويستاقون الأسرى وينهبون الأموال، لذلك آثر قادة قطز بعد إكمال حشد قواتهم حماية مصر لا غير، لكثرة عدد التتار واستيلائهم على معظم بلاد المسلمين، لأن التتار لم يقصدوا إقليمًا إلا فتحوه، ولا عسكرًا إلا هزموه، ولم يبق خارج حكمهم إلا مصر والحجاز واليمن، وقد هرب جماعة من المغاربة الذين كانوا بمصر إلى المغرب، لقد كانت المعنويات منهارة، فلا عجب أن يبذل قطز كل جهده لرفع معنويات قادته ورجاله خاصة، والشعب المصري عامة، وأن يستحث القادرين على حمل السلاح للجهاد بأرواحهم، والقادرين على تقديم الأموال للجهاد بأموالهم، وأن يحشد كل طاقاته المادية والمعنوية للحرب، فلا يعلو صوت على صوت المعركة، ولا يُقبل عذر من أحد قادر على الجهاد بماله وروحه، وقد قدم قطز مثالاً شخصيًا رائعًا في الجهاد بماله وروحه في سبيل الله.
كما أن قطز صمّم على لقاء التتار خارج مصر، وألا ينتظرهم في مصر للدفاع عنها على الأرض المصرية، حتى يجنب مصر ويلات الحرب أولاً، ويرفع معنويات رجاله ومعنويات المصريين ثانيًا، ويوحي للتتار بأنه لا يخافهم فيؤثر ذلك على معنوياتهم ثالثًا، ولأن المدافع لا ينتصر مطلقًا إلا في نطاق ضيق محدود بعكس المهاجم الذي يؤدي انتصاره إلى كارثة تحيق بعدوه رابعًا، ولأن الهجوم أنجح وسائل الدفاع خامسًا وأخيرًا.
إن تصميم قطز على قبول المعركة خارج مصر، كان قرارًا عسكريًا فذًا. 
المعركة 
وخرج قطز من مصر في الجحافل الشامية والمصرية، في شهر رمضان من سنة 658 هـ- 1260م وغادر معسكر الصالحية بجيشه، ووصل مدينه "غزة" والقلوب وجلة، وكان في "غزة" جمع التتار بقيادة "بيدر"، وكان بيدر هذا قد أخبر قائده "كتبغا نوين" الذي كان في سهل "البقاع" بالقرب من مدينة "بعلبك" بزحف جيش قطز، فرد عليه: "قف مكانك وانتظر". ولكن قطز داهم "بيدر" قبل وصول "كتبغا نوين" فاستعاد غزة من التتار، وأقام بها يومًا واحدًا، ثم غادرها شمالاً باتجاه التتار.
وكان "كتبغا" مقدم التتار على جيش "هولاكو" لما بلغه خروج قطز، وكان في سهل البقاع قد عقد مجلسًا استشاريًا، واستشار ذوي الرأي في ذلك، فمنهم من أشار بعدم لقاء جيش قطز في معركة، والانتظار حتى يجيئه مدد من "هولاكو" ليقوى على مصاولة جيش المسلمين، ومعنى هذا مشاغلة جيش قطز بالقوات المتيسرة لديه ريثما ترده النجدات التي تضمن له النصر، ومنهم من أشار بغير ذلك -قبل المعركة- اعتمادًا على قوات التتار التي لا تقهر، وهكذا تفرقت الآراء، وكان رأي "كتبغا نوين" قبول المعركة ومواجهة جيش قطز، فتوجه من فوره جنوبًا باتجاه القوات المصرية.
وكان أول الوهن اختلاف الآراء وظهور رأي يحبذ الانسحاب، ورأي يحبذ عدم الانسحاب وقتال قطز.
وبعث قطز طلائع قواته بقيادة الأمير ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري لمناوشة التتار واختبار قواتهم، واستحصال المعلومات المفصلة عن تنظيمهم وتسليحهم وقيادتهم، فالتقى بيبرس بطلائع التتار في مكان يقع بين "بيسان" و"نابلس" يدعي: "عين جالوت" في "الغور" غور الأردن، وشاغل التتار حتى وافاه قطز على رأس القوات الأصلية من جيشه، وفي يوم الجمعة 25 رمضان سنة 658هـ- 6 سبتمبر1260م نشبت بين الجيشين المتقابلين معركة حاسمة، وكان التتار يحتلون مرتفعات "عين جالوت"، فانقضوا على جيش قطز تطبيقًا لحرب الصاعقة التي دأب التتار على ممارستها في حروبهم، تلك الحرب التي تعتمد سرعة الحركة بالفرسان، وكان القتال شديدًا لم يُر مثله، حتى قتل من الجانبين جماعة كثيرة.
وتغلغل التتار عميقًا، واخترقوا ميسرة قطز، فانكسرت تلك الميسرة كسرة شنيعة، ولكن قطز حمل بنفسه في طائفة من جنده، وأسرع لنجدة الميسرة، حتى استعادت مواقعها.
واستأنف قطز الهجوم المضاد بقوات "القلب" التي كانت بقيادته المباشرة، وكان يتقدم جنوده وهو يصيح: "واإسلاماه.. واإسلاماه.." واقتحم قطز القتال، وباشر بنفسه، وأبلى في ذلك اليوم أعظم البلاء، وكانت قوات "القلب" مؤلفة من المتطوعين المجاهدين من الذين خرجوا يطلبون الشهادة، ويدافعون عن الإسلام بإيمان، فكان قطز يشجع أصحابه، ويحسّن لهم الموت، ويضرب لهم المثل بما يفعله من إقدام ويبديه من استبسال.
وكان قطز قد أخفى معظم قواته النظامية المؤلفة من المماليك في شعب التلال، لتكون كمائن، وبعد أن كر بالمجاهدين كرة بعد كرة حتى زعزع جناح التتار، برز المماليك من كمائنهم وأداموا زخم الهجوم بشدة وعنف.
وكان قطز أمام جيشه يصرخ: "واإسلاماه.. واإسلاماه.. يا الله انصر عبدك قطز على التتار"، وكان جيشه يتبعه مقتديًا بإقدامه وبسالته، فقتل فرس قطز من تحته، وكاد يعرض للقتل لولا أن أسعفه أحد فرسانه، فنزل له عن فرسه.
وسارع قطز إلى قيادة رجاله متغلغلاً في صفوف أعدائه، حتى ارتبكت صفوف التتار، وشاع أن قائدهم "كتبغا نوين" قد قُتل، فولوا الأدبار لا يلوون على شيء.
وكان "كتبغا نوين" يضرب يمينًا وشمالاً غيرة وحمية، وكان يكر على المسلمين، فرغَّبه جماعة من أتباعه في الهرب، ولكنه لم يستمع إليهم وقال: "لا مفر من الموت هنا، فالموت مع العزة والشرف خير من الهرب مع الذل والهوان".
ورغم أن جنوده تركوه وهربوا فقد ظل يقاتل حتى قُتل، وفي رواية أخرى أن جواده كبا به، فأسره المسلمون، والرواية الأولى أصح.
وكانت هناك مزرعة للقصب بالقرب من ساحة القتال، فاختفى فيها فوج من التتار، فأمر قطز جنوده أن يضرموا النار في تلك المزرعة، وأحرقوا فوج التتار جميعًا.
وبدأ المسلمون فورًا بمطاردة التتار، كما طاردهم المسلمون الذين لم يكونوا من جيش قطز، حتى دخل قطز دمشق في أواخر شهر رمضان المبارك، فاستقبله أهلها بالابتهاج.
وامتدت المطاردة السريعة إلى قرب مدينة حلب، فلما شعر التتار باقتراب المسلمين منهم تركوا ما كان بأيديهم من أسارى المسلمين، ورموا أولادهم، فتخطفهم الناس، وقاسوا من البلاء ما يستحقونه. 


أسباب النصر 

يجدر بنا أن نتوقف قليلاً لمعرفة أسباب انتصار قطز على التتار.
إن كل الحسابات العسكرية تجعل النصر إلى جانب التتار بدون أدنى شك، ولكن الواقع يناقض كل تلك الحسابات، فقد انتصر قطز، وانهزم التتار.
فقد كان لقادة التتار تجارب طويلة في الحروب، ولم يكن لقطز وقادته مثل تجارب قادة التتار ولا ما يقاربها، والقائد المجرب أفضل من القائد غير المجرب قطعًا، وكذلك الجيش المجرب أفضل من الجيش الذي لا تجربة له.
وكانت معنويات التتار قادة وجنودًا عالية جدًا، لأنهم تقدموا من نصر إلى نصر، ولم تهزم لهم راية من قبل أبدًا، وكانت معنويات قادة قطز وجنوده منهارة، وقد خرج أكثر القادة إلى القتال كرهًا.
وقد انتصر التتار في حرب الأعصاب، فكانوا ينتصرون بالرعب، مما يؤثر في معنويات أعدائهم أسوأ الأثر، والجيش الذي يتحلى بالمعنويات العالية ينتصر على الجيش الذي تكون معنوياته منهارة.
وكانت كفاية جيش التتار متفوقة على كفاية جيش قطز فواقًا كاسحًا، لأن جيش التتار خاض معارك كثيرة، لذلك كانت تجربته العملية على فنون القتال باهرة إلى أبعد الحدود، أما جيش قطز، فقليل التجربة العملية قليل التدريب.
والجيش الذي يتحلى بالكفاية -خاصة في ميدان التدريب العملي- ينتصر على الجيش الذي لا كفاية عملية لديه.
وكان جيش التتار متفوقًا على جيش قطز عَددًا وعُددًا، وقد ازداد تعداد جيش التتار بالذين التحقوا به من الموالين والمرتزقة والصليبيين، بعد احتلاله أرض الشام، والتفوق العَددي والعُددي من عوامل إحراز النصر.
وكان جيش التتار يتمتع بمزية فرسانه المتدربين، وكان تعداد فرسانه كبيرًا، مما ييسر له سرعة الحركة، ويؤدي إلى تطبيق حرب الصاعقة التي كانت من سمات حرب التتار، والجيش الذي يتحلى بسرعة الحركة يتغلب عل الجيش الذي لا يتحلى بهذه الميزة.
وكانت مواضع جيش التتار في عين جالوت أفضل من مواضع جيش قطز، لأن تلك المواضع كانت محتلة من التتار قبل وصول جيش قطز إلى المنطقة التي كانت تحت سيطرة التتار. 
وللأرض أثر عظيم في إحراز النصر
وكان جيش التتار متفوقًا على جيش قطز في قضاياه الإدارية؛ إذ كان يستند على قواعده القريبة في أرض الشام، وهي التي استولى عليها واستثمر خيراتها، بينما كانت قواعد جيش قطز بعيدة عنه، لأنه كان يعتمد على مصر وحدها في إعاشته، والمسافة بين مصر وعين جالوت طويلة؛ خاصة في تلك الأيام التي كانت القضايا الإدارية تنقل على الدواب والجمال مخترقة الصحاري والوديان والقفار.
هذا التفوق الساحق الذي بجانب التتار في سبع مزايا حيوية: 
التجربة العملية، والمعنويات العالية، والكفاية القتالية، والعدد والعدة، وسرعة الحركة، والأرض، والقضايا الإدارية، هذا التفوق له نتيجة متوقعة واحدة، هي: إحراز النصر على قطز وجيشه أسوة بانتصاراتهم الباهرة على الروم والفرس والعرب والأمم الأخرى في زحفهم المظفر الطويل.
ولكن الواقع أن الجيش المصري انتصر على جيش التتار، فكيف حدث ذلك؟
أولاً: قدّم شيوخ مصر، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام إرشاداتهم الدينية لقطز، فأخذ بها ونفذها على نفسه وعلى رجاله بكل أمانة وإخلاص، وأمر رجاله بالمعروف ونهاهم عن المنكر، فخرج الجيش من مصر تائبًا منيبًا طاهرًا من الذنوب.
وكان على رأس المجاهدين جميع القادرين من شيوخ مصر على السفر وحمل السلاح وتحمل أعباء الجهاد. 
ثانيًا: قيادة قطز الذي كان يتحلى بإرادة القتال بأجلى مظاهرها، فكان مصممًا على قتال التتار مهما تحمل من مشاق، وبذل من تضحيات، ولاقى من صعاب.
ولعل إصراره على مهاجمة التتار خارج مصر، وعدم بقائه في مصر، واختياره الهجوم دون الدفاع، واستبعاده خطة الدفاع المستكن، هو الذي جعل رجاله قادة وجنودًا في موقف لا يؤدي إلا إلى الموت أو النصر، مما جعلهم يستقتلون في الحرب، لأنه لم يكن أمامهم في حالة الهزيمة غير الإبادة والإفناء.
إن قطز لم يجاهد ليتولى السلطة، بل تولى السلطة من أجل الجهاد.
ثالثًا: إيمان قطز بالله واعتماده عليه، وإيمان المتطوعين في جيشه من المجاهدين الصادقين الذين خرجوا طلبًا للشهادة، كان له أثر عظيم في إحراز النصر.
إن أثر قطز والمجاهدين معه في معركة عين جالوت كان عظيمًا، وحين اطمأن قطز إلى نصر الله ترجل عن فرسه، ومرغ وجهه في التراب تواضعًا، وسجد لله شكرًا على نصره، وحمد الله كثيرًا وأثنى عليه ثناءً عاطرًا.
لقد كان انتصار المسلمين في "عين جالوت" على التتار انتصار عقيدة لا مراء. 

تابع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

الشــهيد 

لم تمض أسابيع قلائل، حتى طُهرت بلاد الشام كلها من فلول التتار، فرتب قطز أمور البلاد، واستناب على دمشق أحد رجاله، ثم خرج من دمشق عائدًا إلى مصر، إلى أن وصل إلى "القصير"، وبقي بينه وبين الصالحية المعسكر الذي حشد فيه قواته قبل الحركة لقتال التتار مرحلة واحدة، ورحلت قواته إلى جهة الصالحية، فانقض عليه عدد من الأمراء وقتلوه على مقربة من خيمته، ذلك يوم السبت 16 من ذي القعدة سنة 658 هـ- أكتوبر- 1260م، ولم يمض يومان على قتله حتى حلّ "بيبرس" مكانه باسم الملك الظاهر.
وقد دفن قطز في موضع قتله، وكثر أسف الناس وحزنهم عليه، وكان قبره يُقصد دائمًا للزيارة..
وكانت سلطنة قطز سنة إلا يومًا واحدًا.
وكان قطز بطلاً شجاعًا مقدامًا حسن التدبير، يرجع إلى دين وإسلام وخير، كما قال فيه الذهبي، وله اليد البيضاء في جهاد التتار، فعوض الله شبابه بالجنة ورضي عنه.
لقد كان قطز صادقًا عزيز النفس، كريم الأخلاق، مجاهدًا من الطراز الأول.
قُتل قاهر التتار مظلومًا، فخسر روحه وربح الدنيا والآخرة، وسجله التاريخ في أنصع صفحاته - رضي الله عنه وأرضاه-، وجعله قدوة صالحة لقادة العرب والمسلمين، فما أشبه غزو التتار بغزو الصهاينة، وما أشبه دعم الصليبيين القدامى للتتار بدعم الصليبيين الجدد للصهاينة، وما أحوجنا اليوم إلى مثله قائدًا يتخذ الهجوم مبدأ، ولا يكتفي بالدفاع، ويتخذ العمل منهجًا ولا يكتفي بالكلام، ويقاتل العدو الصهيوني في الأرض المحتلة، ولا ينتظر أن يقاتله في أرضه، ويطلب الموت لتوهب له الحياة ..

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*نابليون بونابرت 

*
**


*قائد عسكري وإمبراطور فرنسي، ولد في جزيرة كورسيكا وكانت فرنسا استولت جزيرة كورسيكا قبل ولاته بخمسة عشر شهرا، وكان نابليون وطنيا متطرفا، وعندما حدثة الثورة في فرنسا جاءت فرصة نابليون في سنة 1793 عندما حاصر الفرنسيون مدينة تولون واستردوها من البريطانيين، وكان نابليون قائدا للمدفعية براع وقد عدل عن نزعاته الوطنية وأصبح مخلصا، وأكتسب احترام الجميع وأصبح قائدا للجيش الفرنسي في إيطاليا وأصبح انتصارات كبيرة وحكم أوروبا بأسرها تقريبا، وأرسل نابليون إلى مصر بهدف القضاء على تجارة إنجلترا مع الهند، ولكن حملته انتهت بالفشل أمام الأسطول الإنجليزي بقيادة نيلسون في معركة النيل، فعاد إلى فرنسا، ثم أعلن بعدها نفسه مستشارا أول لمدة عشر سنوات ثم لقب بالإمبراطو، ودخل الحرب عام 1805 ثانية ضد أعظم ثلاث قوى وهي: بريطانيا و النمسا و روسيا، فنجح في دحر النمسا وروسيا في استرلتين، ثم هزم بروسيا في جينا عام 1806، وتحدت روسيا حلف نابليون فهاجمها عام 1812، متغلبا على الجيش الروسي، ولكنه عندما دخل موسكو كان أهلها قد دمروها وكان جيشه جائعا تعبا يعاني من برد الشتاء في روسيا، وأخيرا هزم هذا الرجل عام
1815، ونفى بعدها إلى جزيرة القديسة هيلينا حيث مات بسرطان المعدة.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*تومـــاس أديســون* 
**


*مخترع أمريكي عظيم ولد في مدينة ميلانو بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية، ولم يتعلم في مدارس الدولة إلا ثلاثة أشهر فقط، فقد وجده ناظر المدرسة طفلا بليدا متخلفا عقليا! وظهرت عبقريته في الاختراع وإقامة مشغله الخاص حيث أظهر سيرته المدهشة كمخترع، ومن براءاته ، اختراع مسجلات الاقتراع و البارق الطابع والهاتف الناقل الفحمي والمكرفون والفونوغراف أو الفرامافون و اعظم اختراعاته المصباح الكهربي،والكثير وأنتج في السنوات الأخيرة من حياته الصور المتحركة الناطقة، وعمل خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى لصالح الحكومة الأمريكية، وقد سجل أديسون باسمه أكثر من ألف اختراع وهو عدد لا يصدقه العقل، وتزوج أديسون مرتين وقد ماتت زوجته وهي صغيرة، وكان له ثلاثة أولاد من كل زوجة، أما هو فقد مات في نيوجرسى سنة 1931*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*أفــلاطـــــــون* 



**


*فيلسوف إغريقي عظيم ومعلم لفيلسوف أرسطو وكان أفلاطون التلميذ الشهير لفيلسوف سقراط، ولد أفلاطون من أسرة غنية في مدينة أثينا وهو يعتبر أعظم آباء الفكر الغربي كله، وهو شاب صغير عرف الفيلسوف سقراط وظل صديقا له، وكان سقراط في السبعين من عمره،وحكموا عليه بإعدام بتهمة إفساد عقول الشباب، وترك هذا الإعدام أثرا سيئا في نفس أفلاطون وترك أفلاطون مدينة أثينا بعد ذلك لفترة طويلة وعاد إلى أثسنا وأسس مدرسة هناك وأسماها الأكاديمية، وكان أشهر تلامذته فيلسوف العظيم أرسطو، وألف أفلاطون 36 كتابا أكثرهاعن السياسة والأخلاق وعن أمور ما بعد الطبيعة وعن الإلهيات، ومات أفلاطون بعمر الثمانين تقريبا ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*فيـثاغــورث*

**


*الإسم الحقيقي : فيثاغورث
محل الميلاد: جزيرة ساموس – اليونان
معظمنا يعرف اسمه حتى ولو لم تكن الرياضيات هي موضوعنا المفضل، وذلك بسبب النظرية التي تقترن باسمه؛ فهو من أكبر عباقرة اليونان القدماء في الرياضة والفلسفة قبل سقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو، وكان إلى جانب ذلك مصلحاً دينياً وأخلاقياً وسياسياً.ولد في جزيرة بجنوب بحر إيجة، والتي كانت تعتبر في تلك الحقبة إحدى المراكز التجارية المهمة، كما امتازت بكونها إحدى مراكز الإشعاع الثقافي.
وغير معروف على وجه التحديد تفاصيل المراحل الأولى من حياته، ولكن الشيء المؤكد أن فيثاغورث استفاد من وجوده بتلك الجزيرة، حيث يعتقد أنه كان ابن مواطن ميسور الحال مما مكنه من أن يتلقى أفضل تعليم آنذاك. 
ويقال إنه لما بلغ السادسة عشرة بدأ نبوغه في الظهور، حتى عجز أساتذته عن الإجابة عن أسئلته، الأمر الذي دفعه إلى الاتجاه للدراسة على يد "طاليس" الملطي أول إغريقي أجرى دراسة علمية للأعداد.
ولم يكن فيثاغورث في تلك الفترة مولعاً بالأعداد والهندسة فحسب، وإنما بالعلوم الأخرى المعروفة فضلاً عن شغفه بعلوم الدين.
وخلال الثلاثين عام التالية ارتحل فيثاغورث إلى كل من فارس وبابل بالعراق والهند كذلك، كما قضي عدة سنوات في مصر، وقد اطلع على جوانب من ثقافات هذه البلاد وعلومها. 
وفي سن الخمسين من عمره كان فيثاغورث قد تعلم الكثير؛ فأراد أن ينشيء مدرسة لتعليم الآخرين، فاستقر في "كروتونا" وهي ميناء إغريقي جنوبي إيطاليا، وكانت زاهرة يومئذ بثقافتها وحضارتها، وبها مدرسة طبية شهيرة، وهناك اشتهر بسعة معارفه وعلو أخلاقه، وحلاوة لسانه، وسحر شخصيته، حتى قيل إن مجلس الشيوخ هناك دعاه إلي وعظ الشعب، فذاعت شهرته عن طريق عظاته البليغة.
وفي كروتونا أسس في فيثاغورث مدرسته حوالي عام 529 قبل الميلاد، وقيل إنها كانت جمعية دينية سرية، وقد التحق بها عدد كبير من الطلاب، وكان يتم تدريس أربعة علوم فيها هي الحساب، والهندسة، والموسيقي، والفلك إلى جانب القيم والأخلاق. 
وكان فيثاغورث يؤمن ببعض المعتقدات فعلي سبيل المثال كان يحظر علي تلاميذه أن يأكلوا الفول، أو يقلبوا النار بقضيب من حديد، أو يلتقطوا ما وقع على الأرض كذلك كان يعتقد بتناسخ الأوراح، فعندما يموت الإنسان تنتقل روحه إلى جسم بشري آخر أو جسم حيواني.
ويروي أن فيثاغورث هو واضع كلمة "فيلسوف"، لأنهم حين سموه حكيماً، قال:" الحكمة خصلة إلهية، إنما أنا فيلسوف"، حيث أن تلك الكلمة يونانية الأصل معناها "محب الحكمة".
وبعد مائتي عام من وفاته، أقام مجلس الشعب الإغريقي تمثالاً له في روما، تكريماً له بوصفه أحد حكماء الإغريق الكبار.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*أحمـد زويــل* 

**
**

*ولد الدكتور أحمد زويل في مدينة دمنهور بجمهورية مصر العربية في السادس والعشرون من فبراير عام 1946, وبدأ تعليمه الأولي بمدينة دمنهور ثم انتقل مع الأسرة الي مدينة دسوق مقر عمل والده حيث أكمل تعليمه حتي المرحلة الثانوية ثم التحق بكلية العلوم جامعة الاسكندرية عام‏1963‏ وحصل علي بكالوريوس العلوم قسم الكيمياء عام‏1967‏ بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف ثم حصل بعد ذلك علي شهادة الماجستير من جامعة الأسكندرية وبدأ الدكتور أحمد زويل مستقبله العملي كمتدرب في شركة "شل" في مدينة الأسكندرية عام 1966 واستكمل دراساته العليا ذلك في الولايات المتحدة حيث حصل علي شهادة الدكتوراه عام 1974 من جامعة بنسلفانيا . وبعد شهادة الدكتوراه, انتقل الدكتور زويل الي جامعة بيركلي بولاية كاليفورنيا وانضم لفريق الأبحاث هناك. وفي عام 1976 .عين زويل في كلية كالتك كمساعد أستاذ للفيزياء الكيميائية وكان في ذلك الوقت في سن الثلاثين . وفي عام 1982 نجح في تولي منصب أستاذا للكيمياء وفي عام 1990 تم تكريمه بالحصول علي منصب الأستاذ الأول للكيمياء .في معهد لينوس بولينج وفي سن الثانية والخمسين... و  فاز الدكتور أحمد زويل بجائزة بنيامين فرانكلين بعد اكتشافه العلمي المذهل المعروف " وهي أصغر وحدة زمنية في الثانية ، وتسلم جائزته في إحتفال كبير حضره 1500 مدعو من أشهر العلماء والشخصيات العامة مثل رئيسان للولايات المتحدة الامريكية جيمي كارتر وجيرالد فورد .وغيرهم.. وفي عام 1991 تم ترشيح الدكتور أحمد زويل لجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء وبذلك يكون أول عالم عربي مسلم يفوز بتلك الجائزة في الكيمياء منذ أن فاز بها الدكتور نجيب محفوظ عام 1988 في الأدب والرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في السلام عام .1978 وللدكتور احمد زويل اربعه ابناء  وهو متزوج من "ديما زويل" وهي تعمل طبيبة في مجال الصحة العامة, وهو يعيش حاليا في .سان مارينو بولاية كاليفورنيا ويشغل الدكتور أحمد زويل عدة مناصب وهي الأستاذ الاول للكيمياء في معهد لينوس بولينج وأستاذا للفيزياء في معهد .كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا ومدير معمل العلوم الذرية أبحاث الدكتور زويل حاليا تهدف الي تطوير استخدامات أشعة الليزر للإستفادة منها في علم الكيمياء والأحياء, أما في مجال الفيمتو الذي تم تطويره مع فريق العمل بجامعة كالتك فإن هدفهم الرئيسي حاليا هو استخدام تكنولوجيا الفيمتو في تصوير .العمليات الكيميائية وفي المجالات المتعلقة بها في الفيزياء والأحياء* 


*جائزة نوبل*

**
***فاز الدكتور أحمد زويل بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 1999 لإنجازاته العلمية الهائلة في دراسة وتصوير ذرات الموادالمختلفة .خلال تفاعلاتها الكيميائية, وقد قامت الأكاديمية الكندية الملكية للعلوم بإعلان فوزه بهذه الجائزة* 


**

*وجاء سبب فوزه بالجائزة الذي أعلنته الأكاديمية كما يلي * 
*."لدراساته لحالات الانتقال والتحول للتفاعلات الكيميائية باستخدام ثانية الفيمتو المطيافية"* 
*كما قالت الاكاديمية ان جائزة نوبل للكيمياء هذا العام ستهدي الي الدكتور أحمد زويل لإنجازاته الرائدة في التفاعلات الكيميائية الاساسية باستخدام ومضات اشعة الليزر القصيرة في وقت حدوث التفاعلات, وأن إسهامات الدكتور أحمد زويل قد أحدثت ثورة في الكيمياء والعلوم التي تتعلق بها لأن هذا الإنجاز الهائل يمكننا من فهم وشرح وتوقع العديد من التفاعلات الهامة التي لم .يكن من الممكن قبل ذلك ملاحظتها* 
*كما أضافت الأكاديمية أن عمل الدكتور أحمد زويل في أواخر عام 1980 أدي الي ميلاد كيمياء الفيمتو "FemtoChemistry" وهي إستخدام كاميرات خاصة فائقة السرعة لملاحظة التفاعلات الكيميائية بسرعة ثانية الفيمتو .وهي أقل وحدة زمنية في الثانية الواحدة* 
*وأضافت أيضا اننا قد وصلنا الي نهاية الطريق , وأنه لا يوجد تفاعلات كيميائية تحدث بسرعة أكثر من سرعة ثانية الفيمتو, .ونحن الآن نستطيع أن نري التحركات للذرات الفردية كما نتخيلها, فلم تعد تلك الذرات غير مرئية لنا* 
*ولقد حصل الدكتور أحمد زويل من قبل علي جائزة عن انجازاته في مجال الكيمياء الفيزيائية من معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا .في باسادينا عام 1990* 
*وتبلغ قيمة الجائزة حوالي 960 الف دولار وسيتسلمها الدكتور أحمد زويل في العاشر من ديسمبر المقبل, وهو اليوم الذي .يوافق الذكري السنوية لوفاة الفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت ومؤسس جائشزة نوبل* 
*مبارك يهنئ زويل علي فوزه بجائزة نوبل* 
*أرسل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك برقية تهنئة للعالم المصري الدكتور أحمد زويل علي إنجازه العظيم وفوزه بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 1999, وقد عبر الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك عن فخره وسعادته بأن أحد أبناء مصر يم تكريمه من المجتمع .العالمي وتمني للدكتور أحمد زويل مزيدا من التقدم والانجازات*

**

*وقد أستقبل الدكتور أحمد زويل بحفاوة بالغة عند زيارته لمدينة دمنهور مسقط رأسه, وقد أطلق أسمه علي العديد من .المؤسسات الضخمة بها تكريما له علي إنجازاته العلمية وعرفانه بالجميل لوطنه الأم مصر*


*يتبع...*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*من أحاديث الدكتور زويل* 
*قال الدكتور زويل انه انه يدين بهذه الجائزة لعائلته ولوطنه الأم مصر كما قال في مؤتمر صحفي عقد بعد فوزه بجائزة نوبل انه .يتمني لمصر المزيد من التقدم والرخاء ووصفها بأنها "أم الحضارة"* 
*كما صرح في حديث خاص لجريدة الأهرام "بأن قيمة الجائزة تكمن في قيمتها العلمية وليست المادية, وتمني بأن تكون تلك الجائزة بمثابة درس لكل الشباب المصريين بأن النجاح يمكن تحقيقه من خلال العمل الجاد والتفاني في العلم كما أضاف أن هذه .الجائزة تعتبر مرآة لتوضح لنا مدي إهتمام العالم بالعلوم والتكنولوجيا"* 
*وفي مؤتمر صحفي عقد ضمن الاحتفال الذي أقيم لتكريم الدكتور أحمد زويل في محافظتي كفر الشيخ والبحيرة , دعا الدكتور .زويل الي انشاء جامعة علمية عالمية في مصر لمواجهة تحديات القرن الواحد والعشرين* 
*:وفيما يلي نص المحاضرة التي ألقاها الدكتور أحمد زويل عن مستقبل العلم في مصر*  


*في حديثي عن "مصر والعهد الجديد من العلوم" فإن النقطة التي تثير الجدل للمناقشة هي مستقبل العلوم في مصر, ولكن يجب أن نتحدث أولا عن المجتمع العلمي في مصر, ونسأل أنفسنا هل يستطيع العلم أن ينمو بدون مناخ علمي مناسب ؟ وبالطبع فإن الإجابة علي هذا السؤال ستكون لا, لأنه يجب ان تتوافر شروط ومتطلبات أساسية للعلم وبدونها لن نستطيع تحقيق أي تطور أو تحسين, فالعلم ليس هبة أو منحة ولكنه نتيجة منطقية للعمل الشاق والجاد, ولا يمكن لأي عالم في أي مجال من مجالات العلم المختلفة أن يخترع أو يكتشف أو يطور بدون أن يوجد .حوله الممجتمع العلمي المناسب* *إن المجتمع العلمي له ثلاثة دعامات رئيسية وهي العلم, التكنولوجيا والمجتمع فمن العلم تنشأ التكنولوجيا والتي بالتالي تساعد .علي تطويره والإثنان لا يتواجدان إلا إذا كان المجتمع يقدر ويدرك أهمية العلم* 
*وأود أن أذكر أن أي مجتمع يحتاج الي الكثير من الوقت حتي يصطبغ بصبغة العلم ولكن ليس من الحكمة أن نقف ساكنين في إنتظار هذا اللون أو الصبغدة العلمية بل يجب أن نقفز سريعا كما قفزت الكثير من الدول من قبل ونجحت في ذلك وتتحقق تلك القفزة بتطوير وترسيخ مراكز وأكاديميات علمية عالية المستوي وطبقا للمقاييس والقواعد العالمية, وتلك المراكز يمكنها .التعاون فيما بينها لتحقيق نجاح متميز وعالي المستوي في جميع المجالات العلمية بالرغم من كل المشاكل والعقبات المحيطه..*


*وأنا واحد من المعجبين بتلك الدول التي نجحت في تطبيق تلك المراكز العلمية المتخصصة ومصر في حاجة ملحة للقيام بتلك .المحاولة لتستطيع تحقيق التقدم والرخاء المنشود* *إن وجود مجتمع علمي يعتمد علي توفير الموارد اللازمة للبحث وإعطاء الحرية للبحث والباحثين, وبالنسبة لحرية البحث فإن أخطر مشكلة يمكن ان تواجهها هي ظهور المزيد من مناقشات التي يمكن ان تؤدي الي ظهور المزيد من نقاط الجدل, مما يشكل .خطورة علي البحث العلمي* 
*وأعني هنا أنه لابد من وجود حدود للبحث العلمي فيجب علي العالم ألا يخرق القيود الأخلاقية والوطنية أثناء بحثه ويجب علي المتبرعين ودافعي الضرائب أن يجعلوا مساهماتهم المادية مقصورة علي المراكز والجهات العلمية التي تحافظ علي القيود .الأخلاقية والوطنية* 
*إن المجتمع العلمي هو مطلب أساسي للتقدم وذلك لثلاثة عوامل, أولا لأن المجتمع العلمي يستطيع أن يفكر بطريقة سليمة مما ينشئ رأي عام ناضج, ثانيا لأن المجتمع العلمي يثق في القدرة علي تحقيق الأهداف المنشودة وهو ما يحتاجة العلم وثالثا لأن .المجتمع العلمي سيكون فخورا بالعقول القادرة التي تدعم جهود الشباب بينما الأجيال القادمة تستطيع ان تستفيد من انجازاتهم* 
*والآن إذا عدنا للموضوع الرئيسي وهو "مستقبل العلم في مصر", فالسؤال الآن هو كيف تستطيع مصر أن تستحوذ علي مكانة علمية جيدة في القرن الجديد؟ والإجابة هي أننا نستطيع تطبيق ذلك عن طريق العمل في ثلاثة نقاط أساسية والتي أطلق أنا .عليها إسم "الثلاثية المصرية الأساسية"* 
*أولها تطوير وانشاء مراكز علمية تكون بمثابة منارات علمية تكون هي نقطة البداية لبناء الثقة القومية في الأهمية القصوي للبحث العلمي, وستحظي تلك المراكز بشهرة عالمية وستصبح مراكز جذب للعلماء الأجانب مما ينتج عنه تعاون مشترك عالي المستوي بين تلك المراكز والعالم كله,وستستطيع تلك المراكز أن تساهم علي المستوي السياسي وذلك بأن تلعب دورا جيدا في تحقيق السلام العالمي, وثانيا إعادة هيكلة البحث العلمي محليا حيث أننا يجب أن نعطي الفرصة لأفضل العلماء وندعم جهودهم .بكل طاقاتنا* 
*وثالثا, التعاليم والتقاليد الوطنية, فيجب أن يكون لدينا إيمان قوي بتقاليد الحضارة المصرية, وإقترح انشاء جهتان تستطيعان تحقيق هذا الهدف الأول هو "جمعية وطنية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا"  لتعمل بروح المسئولية لتقسيم مجالات وأهداف البحث .العلمي, ومن الأفضل الاستعانة بالخبرات العلمية الاجنبية في البداية* 
*وستقوم هذه الجمعية ب‘ختيار أهم مجالات البحث في مصر وتقوم بعمل العديد من الاختبارات من حيث أهميتهم العلمية .والمجلات التي يتم الموافقة عليها يتم تمويلها جيدا لتستطيع تقديم المساهمة العلمية علي المستوي العالمي* 
*وثانيا " لجنة قومية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا" والتي يجب أن تكون تحت رعاية الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لأن رعايته لها سوف تعطي ثقة كبيرة وأمل في تطوير وتحسين منهجناالعلمي, وسيدرك التاس أهمية العلم وخاصة ونحن علي أعتاب القرن الواحد .والعشرين* 
*وأود أن أختم حديثي بأنني أتمني وأثق أن مصر سوف تحقق التقدم العلمي بالعمل الصادق والجاد لمواطنيها وأبناءها وأن مصر تستطيع أن تحطم القيود وترقي الي مستوي العالمية ولكن يجب علينا أن نبدأ من الآن فلا يجب أن نضيع المزيد من .الوقت* 
*.فإن مصر تستطيع أن تكمل الدور الذي بدأه الأجداد لتصبح دولة ذات مكانة علمية رفيعة المستوي..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*مايكل انجلــــوا* 




*فنان إيطالي وفنان عصر النهضة العظيم، ولد مايكل أنجلوا في مدينة كابريرة وهي قرية بمدينة فلورنسا، ويعد مايكل أنجلوا وليوناردو دافنشي أعظم شخصيتين في عصر النهضة، ولم يكن مايكل أنجلوا موهوبا علميا بدرجة ملحوظة، لكن كان فنان بالرسم والنحت وعدل لدافنشي في موهبته كنحات ورسام، ورسم مايكل أنجلوا رسومه على سقف مصلى سيستين في الفاتيكان وكما كتب بعض السونتا الجميلة باللغة الإيطالية، وكان معماريا وصمم الملامح الأساسية لكاتدرائية القديس بطرس في روما، ومن أعماله النحت وتمثال (الرحمة) الشهير، و مارس مايكل انجلوا (1475-1564م) النحت من صغره و بلغ فيه شأناَ يبلغه فيه فنان قبله. عندما بلغ سن السابعة و الثلاثين كان قد حقق قمة شهرته و أصبح معروفا في سائر البلاد على أنه أبرع و أدق مثال.
ورغم تفوقه هذا فلم يكن نشاطه الفني مقتصرا على النحت فقط بل تعداه إلى مجالات فنية أخرى منها:
1- الرسم و التلوين:
فقد أبدع في عدة أعمال في مجال التصوير وعهد إليه وليوناردو دافنشي (تزيين أحدى قاعات فلورنسا. و انقسمت المدينة إلى معسكرين متحمسين لأكبر عبقريتين في عصر النهضة و خرجت ريم مايكل أنجلو للمشروع مفعمة بعمق التعبير و بتجريد معنى الأحداث و المعارك في حين جاء رسم ليوناردو تحليلية مسجلة لدقائق الحدث )وأعظم عمل نفذه في مجال التصوير هو تزيين سقف معبد ستاين في روما بالفاتيكان وقد كان عملا شاقا ظل يمارسه و هو مستقلي على مسافة قريبة من السقف لا تتيح له فرصة النظر للعمل من بعيد و من أشهر أعماله أيضا المحاكمة الأخيرة.

2- الشعر:
كان مايكل انجلوا شاعرا قديرا قد ملك ناصية التعبير وكانت بعض أشعاره تدور حول معاناته أثناء رسم سقف السيستاين يتصور حالته بطريقة ساخرة و أسلوب لماح.
3- المعمار:
أهم أعماله المعمارية كان تصميم مكتبة لورنازينا و تصميم معبد مديشي.
4- النحت:
و هو مجاله الذي برع فيه فقد أبدع فيه عدة أعمال فنية أهمها تمثال داؤد و تمثال الرحمة و تمثال موسى و تمثال هرقل و باخوس وعدداَ من مشروعات تماثيل لم تكتمل.
و توفي مايكل انجلوا عام 1564و قد قال قبيل وفاته (إنني أشعر بالأسى لأنني أموت قبل أن أقدم كل ما بنفسي مما يحقق سلامها أشعر بأني أموت عندما تعلمت فقط عندما أتهجأ حروفا فن ).*

* وتوفى ما يكل أنجلوا في روما ولم يتزوج.*

----------


## حمادو

ماشاء الله.
تسلم ايديك يا رحال. فعلا ماشاء الله موضوع اقل ما يمكن ان يقال عنه انه اكثر من رائع لانه يحمل من الشخصيات الكثير جدا مما له اثر واضح على البشرية.
سلمت يداك يابطل وان شاء الله تثقفنا بالمزيد من الاسماء اللامعة في تاريخ البشرية

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*حتشبسوت*

**

**

*هى إحدى النساء القلائل اللائي اعتلين عرش مصر و أدارت مقاليد الحكم باقتدار جعل التاريخ يخلد ذكراها حتى الآن. 
كان والدها يتمنى أن تكون ذكرا لكي يرث عرش مصر، لذا فقد ضاقت بأنوثتها و كانت قاسية فى بعض الأحيان على أترابها فى القصر. أمها هى الملكة "أحموس"زوجة الملك"تحتمس الأول"، وتوفيت أمها التى كانت شرعية ارتقاء العرش بالنسبة للملك مستمدة منها فهو لم يكن من دم ملكى، فأشار كهنة آمون على الملك بالتنازل عن العرش لابنته ذات الخمسة عشرة ربيعا ليكون بامكانهم التحكم فيها.كان من المفترض أن تتزوج حتشبسوت من رجل تجرى في عروقه الدماء الملكية خاصة بعد ارتفاع الأصوات التى تنادى بملك يواصل الحروب التي بدأها والدها، و كانت هذه المواصفات تنطبق على أخيها الطفل غير الشرعى "تحتمس الثانى" الذى أنجبه الملك من "مونتفريت"إحدى محظياته، فتزوجته!
وفى يوم تنصيبها على العرش ارتدت حتشبسوت قميصا فضفاضا من الكتان الخشن، ومن فوقه صديرية، وزينت نفسها بلحية كالذكور، فبدت كفرعون حقيقي. 
وكانت مشاركة "تحتمس الثاني" في الحكم صورية، فهي التى كانت تأمر وتنهى في أمور البلاد لفترة طويلة عم فيها الرخاء و السلام، حيث قامت بإرسال الرحلات التجارية إلى بلاد العالم القديم ومنها بلاد "بونت".
ولكن عقب فترة دعت الحاجة لزوجها لإخماد ثورة بلاد كوش بالنوبة فنجح فى حملته وعاد منتصرا، وبعد فترة مات؛ فتجددت مأساة حق الوراثة الشرعي، فهي لم تنجب سوى ابنتين، إلا أن زوجها قد أنجب طفلا من إحدى محظياته كان عمره تسع سنوات عندما مات والده، وكان يكره زوجة أبيه "حتشبسوت" فاستغله خصومها ونجحوا في أن يرفعوه إلى العرش بجانبها تحت اسم "تحتمس الثالث".

في ذلك الوقت كانت حتشبسوت متحكمة في مقاليد الحكم، فنسبت نفسها إلى الإله آمون، وجعلت مهندسها المعماري "سننموت" يبني لها الآثار الفخمة تكريماً لآمون، ولاسيما معبدها بالدير البحري حيث كانوا يحتفلون بذكرى ميلاد هذه الملكة.
ولكن مع مرور الوقت فرض عليها تحتمس الثالث رقابة صارمة، إلى أن وضع لها السم في الطعام لكي يستأثر بالعرش لنفسه.
عقب موت حتشبسوت، حاول تحتمس الثالث أن يمحو ذكراها واسمها، فلا يوجد بمعبد الدير البحري إلا قليل من الأماكن التي لم يمح منها اسم هذه الملكة، ولم يبق أي تمثال لها سليماً، وقد كان عمله هذا وليد حقد عائلي شخصي، وليس رد فعل سياسي ضد امرأة تبوأت مكانه في الدولة، كما يقال أحياناً* 

*يتبــع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*معبــد حتشبســوت* 

*معبد الدير البحري



معبد الملكة حتشبسوت*

**

*معبد "الدير البحرى" أو معبد الملكة "حتشبسوت" هو معبد شهير جداً فى العالم أجمع. ولقد اشتهر باسم "معبد الدير البحرى" لأن المسيحيين استخدموه ديراً فى القرن السابع بعد الميلاد.

*


*الملكة "حتشبسوت"

والملكة "حتشبسوت" هى التى أرسلت السفن إلى بلاد "بونت" (الصومال) لكى تعود مُحمَّلة بالبخور والعطور .. و"حتشبسوت" هى خامسة ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة التى ينتسب إليها أيضاً الملك "توت عنخ آمون". وهى ابنة "تحتمس الأول" وزوجة "تحتمس الثانى" وقد تسلمت الحكم مع "تحتمس الثالث" الذى كان ابن زوجها من إحدى الجاريات، وكان فى نفس الوقت زوج ابنتها، وظلت لحين موتها عام 1484 قبل الميلاد قابضة على زمام الحكم، فكانت الحاكمة الآمرة طوال حياتها، وأبعدت "تحتمس الثالث" عن الحكم، فلم يكن له صفة ولا شأن بالحكم.

*

*ومع أنها كانت أنثى فقد مثلت نفسها على التماثيل على هيئة رجل له صدر منبسط بلا ثديين، وله لحية مستعارة. وبعد أن ماتت تحرر "تحتمس الثالث" من وصايتها الثقيلة، وأحب أن ينتقم منها فأتم بناء هذا المعبد، ونسبه إلى نفسه، وقام بتهشيم اسمها ومعظم صورها المحفورة وتماثيلها، ووضع مكانه اسمه وألقابه فى كثير من الجهات
*
**

*ويقوم فى وسطه طريق صاعد بين شرفاته الثلاث، ويقع تجاه كل شرفة اثنان وعشرون عموداً وهناك خلف شرفته الثانية فناء يؤدى إلى مقصورة "أنوبيس" إله الموتى فى الجهة اليمنى، وأخرى "لحتحور" سيدة الجبانة فى الجهة اليسرى. ثم ينتهى المعبد بالمحراب، أو قدس الأقداس المنحوت فى قلب الصخر.

*


*وأهم البوائك الموجودة فى هذا المعبد هى تلك التى تقع فى الشرفة الوسطى. وقد زخرفت الباكية الجنوبية منها بنقوش تمثل البعثة التى أرسلتها الملكة إلى بلاد "بونت" (شاطئ الصومال) وذلك فى السنة السابعة أو الثامنة من حكمها لإحضار البخور اللازم للطقوس الدينية وغيرها من منتجات تلك البلاد
*


*أما على البوائك الشمالية فى نفس الشرفة فقد نقش المنظر المشهور بقصة ميلاد الملكة من الإله "آمون" وهو المنظر الذى يمثل كيف حملت أم الملكة "حتشبسوت" بها بطريقة مخالفة للطبيعة. وذلك بأن زار الإله "آمون" ليلاً أمها الملكة "أحموس" وهو على هيئة زوجها "تحتمس الأول"، وقضى معها ليلة، ثم بشَّرها بعد ذلك بأنها سوف تلد أميرة عظيمة تدعى "حتشبسوت"، وأنها سوف تحكم البلاد.
*


*وتوجد فى المعبد عدة حجرات داخلية نقوشها مشوهة، ثم المقاصير الداخلية الثلاث، وهى متداخلة فى بعضها. ونقوشها لا تمتاز عما سبق وصفه. غير أن الثالثة منها من عمل "بطليموس الثامن" – "يورجيتس الثانى" أحد ملوك البطالمة الذى أمر بنقرها فى الصخر وكرسها لعبادة كل من "ايمحتب" إله الطب، و"ايمحوتب بن حابو" الذى اشتهر فى عصر "امنحوتب الثالث" بالحكمة والأدب.
يتبع ...*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني



----------


## رحال اسكندراني

**


*حسن البنا: (1906-1949)



الي كل شباب الأمه أسمعوا كي تعرفوا الرجال ..............

هذه السطور ليست من نسج الخيال، ولكنها واقعة حقيقية حدثت منذ أكثر من نصف قرن من الزمان، وربما تتكرر، ومن يدري.

المكان: القاهرة - منطقة الحلمية.

الزمان: بعد منتصف الليل يوم 12 فبراير من عام 1949.

الوقائع: تتقدم قافلة من عربات الشرطة في سكون الليل، تصل إلى أحد شوارع الحلمية بمدينة القاهرة، تتوقف السيارات، يندفع الجند بأسلحتهم لحصار الشارع كله، وتُشدد الحراسة، حول بيت متواضع في منتصف الشارع، تتقدم إحدى سيارات الشرطة إلى هذا البيت، صف من الجنود ينقُلون جسد ميتٍ من السيارة إلى البيت في سرعة، يطرقون بابًا في أعلاه، يفتح الباب شيخ جاوز التسعين من عمره، يدخل عدد من الضباط إلى البيت قبل دخول الجثمان للتأكد من عدم وجود آخرين به، التعليمات صارمة للشيخ، لا صوت، لا عزاء، ولا حتى أحد من المتخصصين في إعداد الموتى، فقط أنت وأهل البيت، في تمام التاسعة صباحًا يتم دفن الميت.

كان الشيخ هو والد المتوفّى، ورغم الفجيعة، ورغم شيخوخته، قام بإعداد ابنه للدفن، ويمسح الشيخ دماء ابنه من أثر الرصاصات التي سكنت جسده.

ويأتي الصباح، ويأتي الضباط في موعدهم، هلمّ بابنك لتدفنه، فيصرخ الأب ذو التسعين عامًا، كيف لي بحمله؟ فليحمله الجنود! فيرفض الضباط، ويكون الرد فليحمله أهل البيت، وكان المُتوفّى له بنات وصبي صغير.

ويتقدم الجثمان في الطريق تحمله زوجته وبناته، وخلفه فقط والده، ومن تجرأ على السير في الجنازة كان المعتقل مآله، وتصل الجنازة إلى المسجد للصلاة على الفقيد، فإذا به خاليًا حتى من خدمه، فيصلي الوالد ومن خلفه أهل البيت من النساء، ويقومون بإنزاله إلى قبره، ويعود الجميع إلى البيت في حراسة مشددة، هذه هي جنازة الإمام الشهيد "حسن البَنَّا"، ويتم إلقاء القبض على كثير من الجيران، لا لشيء إلا لمجرد كلمة عزاء قالوها لهذه الأسرة، ويستمر الحصار ليس على البيت خشية ثورة من يأتي للعزاء، ولكن أيضًا يستمر الحصار حول القبر، خشية أن يأتي من يُخرج الجثة ويفضح الجريمة، بل وانتشرت قوات الشرطة في المساجد؛ لتأمر بغلقها عقب كل صلاة، خشية أن يتجرأ أحد بالصلاة على الفقيد.

وعلى الجانب الآخر كان ملك البلاد قد أجّل الاحتفال بعيد ميلاده من 11 فبراير إلى 12 فبراير؛ ليحتفل مع من يحتفل بموت هذا الرجل، ويروي أحد المفكرين أنه شاهد احتفالات في أحد الفنادق في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وعندما تقصّى سبب هذا الاحتفال، عرف أنه ابتهاجٌ بموت هذا الرجل. وإن كان الحق ما يشهد به الأعداء فإن مراكز الأبحاث في فرنسا وأمريكا اشتركت في وضع قائمة بأهم مائة شخصية أثّرت في العالم في القرن العشرين، فكان من العالم العربي اثنان هما: الإمام الشهيد "حسن البنا"، والآخر هو جمال عبد الناصر.
المولد و النشأة

هو حسن أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا، ولد في المحمودية، من أعمال محافظة البحيرة بدلتا النيل، وذلك يوم الأحد 25 شعبان سنة 1324هـ الموافق 14 أكتوبر سنة 1906م، وهو ينتسب إلى أسرة ريفية متوسطة الحال من صميم الشعب المصري، كانت تعمل بالزراعة في إحدى قرى الدلتا هي قرية "شمشيرة" [قرب مدينة رشيد الساحلية. ومطلة على النيل في مواجهة بلدة إدفينا، تابعة لمركز فوة بمحافظة البحيرة].

كان جده عبد الرحمن فلاحاً ابن فلاح من صغار الملاّك، وقد نشأ الشيخ أحمد - أصغر أبنائه ووالد حسن البَنّا - نشأةً أبعدته عن العمل بالزراعة؛ تحقيقًا لرغبة والدته، فالتحق بكتاب القرية حيث حفظ القرآن الكريم وتعلّم أحكام التجويد، ثم درس بعد ذلك علوم الشريعة في جامع إبراهيم باشا بالإسكندرية، والتحق أثناء دراسته بأكبر محل لإصلاح الساعات في الإسكندرية حيث أتقن الصنعة، وأصبحت بعد ذلك حرفة له وتجارة، ومن هنا جاءت شهرته بـ "الساعاتي".

وقد أهّل الشيخ نفسه ليكون من علماء الحديث، فبَرَع فيه، وله أعمال كثيرة خدم بها السنة النبوية أشهرها كتابه "الفتح الرباني في ترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني"، وفي كنفه نشأ "حسن البَنّا" فتطبع بالكثير من طباعه، وتعلم على يديه حرفة "إصلاح الساعات" وتجليد الكتب أيضًا.
بداية الرحلة

بدأ "حسن البَنّا" تعليمه في مكتب تحفيظ القرآن بالمحمودية، وتنقل بين أكثر من كُتّاب حتى أن أباه أرسله إلى كتّاب في بلدة مجاورة للمحمودية. وكانت المدة التي قضاها في الكتاتيب وجيزة لم يتم حفظ القرآن خلالها؛ إذ كان دائم التبرم من نظام "الكُتّاب"، ولم يُطِق أن يستمر فيه، فالتحق بالمدرسة الإعدادية رغم معارضة والده الذي كان يحرص على أن يحفّظه القرآن، ولم يوافق على التحاقه بالمدرسة إلا بعد أن تعهّد له "حَسَن" بأن يتم حفظ القرآن في منزله.

وبعد إتمامه المرحلة الإعدادية التحق بمدرسة "المعلمين الأولية" بدمنهور، وفي سنة 1923 التحق بكلية "دار العلوم" بالقاهرة، وفي سنة 1927 تخرج فيها، وقد قُدّر له أن يلتحق بها وهي في أكثر أطوارها تقلبًا وتغيرًا، خاصة في مناهجها الدراسية التي أضيفت إليها آنذاك، دروس في علم الحياة، ونظم الحكومات، والاقتصاد السياسي، فكان نصيبه أن يتلقى تلك الدروس إلى جانب الدروس الأخرى في اللغة والأدب والشريعة وفي الجغرافيا والتاريخ.

وكان لديه مكتبة ضخمة تحتوي على عدة آلاف من الكتب في المجالات المذكورة، إضافة إلى أعداد أربع عشرة مجلة من المجلات الدورية، التي كانت تصدر في مصر مثل مجلة المقتطف، ومجلة الفتح، ومجلة المنار وغيرها، ولا تزال مكتبته إلى الآن في حوزة ولده الأستاذ "سيف الإسلام".

أمضى البَنّا تسعة عشر عامًا مدرسًا بالمدارس الابتدائية؛ في الإسماعيلية، ثم في القاهرة، وعندما استقال من وظيفته كمدرس في سنة 1946 كان قد نال الدرجة الخامسة في الكادر الوظيفي الحكومي، وبعد استقالته عمل لمدة قصيرة في جريدة "الإخوان المسلمون" اليومية، ثم أصدر مجلة "الشهاب" الشهرية ابتداءً من سنة 1947؛ لتكون مصدراً مستقلاً لرزقه، ولكنها أغلقت بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في 8 ديسمبر 1948.
مؤثرات و تأثيرات

تأثر الشيخ حسن البَنّا بعدد كبير من الشيوخ والأساتذة، منهم والده الشيخ أحمد والشيخ محمد زهران – صاحب مجلة الإسعاد وصاحب مدرسة الرشاد التي التحق بها حسن البَنّا لفترة وجيزة بالمحمودية – ومنهم أيضاً الشيخ طنطاوي جوهري صاحب تفسير القرآن"الجواهر"، ورأس تحرير أول جريدة أصدرها الإخوان المسلمون سنة 1933، عَمِلَ حسن البَنّا بعد تخرجه في دار العلوم سنة 1927 مدرسًا بإحدى المدارس الابتدائية بمدينة الإسماعيلية، وفي السنة التالية 1928 أسس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ولكنه قبل أن يؤسسها كان قد انخرط في عدد من الجمعيات والجماعات الدينية مثل "جمعية الأخلاق الأدبية"، و"جمعية منع المحرمات" في المحمودية، و"الطريقة الحصافية" الصوفية في دمنهور، وشارك أيضاً في تأسيس جمعية الشبان المسلمين سنة 1927، وكان أحد أعضائها. أما جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي أسسها فقد نمت وتطورت وانتشرت في مختلف فئات المجتمع، حتى أصبحت في أواخر الأربعينيات أقوى قوة اجتماعية سياسية منظمة في مصر، كما أصبح لها فروع في كثير من البلدان العربية والإسلامية.
وكان البَنّا يؤكد دومًا على أن جماعته ليست حزبًا سياسيًّا، بل هي فكرة تجمع كل المعاني الإصلاحية، وتسعى إلى العودة للإسلام الصحيح الصافي، واتخاذه منهجًا شاملاً للحياة.
ويقوم منهجه الإصلاحي على "التربية"، و"التدرج" في إحداث التغيير المنشود، ويتلخص هذا المنهج في تكوين "الفرد المسلم" و"الأسرة المسلمة"، ثم "المجتمع المسلم"، ثم "الحكومة المسلمة"، فالدولة، فالخلافة الإسلامية، وأخيرًا يكون الوصول إلى "أستاذية العالم".

قاد البَنّا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على مدى عقدين من الزمان [1928-1949]، وخاض بها العديد من المعارك السياسية مع الأحزاب الأخرى، وخاصة حزب الوفد والحزب السعدي، ولكنه وجّه أغلب نشاط الجماعة إلى ميدان القضية الوطنية المصرية التي احتدمت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، ونادى في ذلك الحين بخروج مصر من الكتلة الإسترلينية للضغط على بريطانيا حتى تستجيب للمطالب الوطنية. وفي هذا السياق قام الإخوان بعقد المؤتمرات، وتسيير المظاهرات للمطالبة بحقوق البلاد، كما قاموا بسلسلة من الاغتيالات السياسية للضباط الإنجليز، ولجنود الاحتلال، وخاصة في منطقة قناة السويس.

وقد أولى البَنّا اهتمامًا خاصًّا بقضية فلسطين، واعتبرها "قضية العالم الإسلامي بأسره"، وكان يؤكد دومًا على أن "الإنجليز واليهود لن يفهموا إلا لغة واحدة، هي لغة الثورة والقوة والدم"، وأدرك حقيقة التحالف الغربي الصهيوني ضد الأمة الإسلامية، ودعا إلى رفض قرار تقسيم فلسطين الذي صدر عن الأمم المتحدة سنة 1947، ووجه نداءً إلى المسلمين كافة - وإلى الإخوان خاصة - لأداء فريضة الجهاد على أرض فلسطين حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها عربية مسلمة، وقال: "إن الإخوان المسلمين سيبذلون أرواحهم وأموالهم في سبيل بقاء كل شبر من فلسطين إسلاميًّا عربيًّا حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها". واتخذت الهيئة التأسيسية للإخوان المسلمين قرارًا في 6 مايو سنة 1948 ينص على إعلان الجهاد المقدس ضد اليهودية المعتدية، وأرسل البَنّا كتائب المجاهدين من الإخوان إلى فلسطين في حرب سنة 1948. وكان ذلك من أسباب إقدام الحكومة المصرية آنذاك على حل جماعة الإخوان في ديسمبر سنة 1948؛ الأمر الذي أدى إلى وقوع الصدام بين الإخوان وحكومة النقراشي.

كان للبَنّا آراء سديدة ونظرات ثاقبة في قضية النهضة التي تشغل المسلمين منذ قرنين من الزمان وما زالوا ينشدونها. فقد ربطها بقضية التحرر من الاستعمار والتبعية لأوربا من ناحية، وبالتقدم العلمي الذي يجب أن يحققه المسلمون من ناحية أخرى، وفي ذلك يقول: "لن تنصلح لنا حال، ولن تنفذ لنا خطة إصلاح في الداخل ما لم نتحرر من قيد التدخل الأجنبي"، ويقول: "لا نهضة للأمة بغير العلم وما ساد الكفار إلا بالعلم"، وكان يرى أن تبعية المسلمين لأوروبا في عاداتها وتقاليدها تحول بينهم وبين استقلالهم ونهضتهم، يقول: "أليس من التناقض العجيب أن نرفع عقائرنا (أصواتنا) بالمطالبة بالخلاص من أوروبا، ونحتج أشد الاحتجاج على أعمالها، ثم نحن 
من ناحية أخرى نقدس تقاليدها، ونتعود عاداتها، ونفضل بضائعها؟!

ويرى كذلك أن قضية المرأة من أهم القضايا الاجتماعية؛ ولذلك فقد اهتم بها منذ بداية تأسيسه لجماعة الإخوان، فأنشأ لها قسمًا خاصًّا باسم "الأخوات المسلمات". وأكد كثيرًا على أن الإسلام أعطى للمرأة كافة الحقوق الشخصية والمدنية والسياسية، وفي الوقت نفسه وضع لها ضوابط تجب مراعاتها عند ممارسة تلك الحقوق.

ولم يَدْعُ البَنّا قط إلى إقامة نظام حكم ديني ثيوقراطي بالمعنى الذي عرفته أوروبا في عصورها الوسطى، بل دعا إلى إقامة حكم إسلامي على أساس الشورى والحرية والعدل والمساواة. وقبل قبولاً صريحًا بصيغة الحكم الدستوري النيابي، واعتبره أقرب نظم الحكم القائمة في العالم كله إلى الإسلام، ورأى أن تلك الصيغة إذا طبقت كما ينبغي فإنها تضمن تحقيق المبادئ الثلاثة التي يقوم عليها الحكم الإسلامي، وهي "مسئولية الحاكم"، و"وحدة الأمة"، و"احترام إرادتها".

مؤلفاتة

ولا تُعرف لحسن البَنّا كتب أو مؤلفات خاصة سوى عدد من الرسائل مجموعة ومطبوعة عدة طبعات بعنوان "رسائل الإمام الشهيد حسن البنا"، وهي تعتبر مرجعًا أساسيًّا للتعرف على فكر ومنهج جماعة الإخوان بصفة عامة. وله مذكرات مطبوعة عدة طبعات أيضًا بعنوان "مذكرات الدعوة والداعية"، ولكنها لا تغطّي كل مراحل حياته وتتوقف عند سنة 1942، وله خلاف ذلك عدد كبير من المقالات والبحوث القصيرة، وجميعها منشورة في صحف ومجالات الإخوان المسلمين التي كانت تصدر في الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات، بالإضافة إلى مجلة الفتح الإسلامية التي نشر بها أول مقالة له بعنوان "الدعوة إلى الله".
المراجع:

- إبراهيم البيومي غانم: الفكر السياسي للإمام حسن البنا (القاهرة : دار التوزيع والنشر الإسلامية، ط – 1992).

- أنور الجندي: حسن البنا الداعية الإمام والمجدد الشهيد (بيروت: 1978).

- روبير جاكسون: حسن البنا الرجل القرآني: ترجمة أنور الجندي (القاهرة: دار الدعوة - ب ت)

- محمد عبد الجواد: تقويم دار العلوم (القاهرة: ب ت)

- محمود عبد الحليم: الإخوان المسلمون، رؤية من الداخل (الإسكندرية: دار الدعوة - ب ت)

- محمد فتحي شعير: وسائل الإعلام المطبوعة في دعوة الإخوان المسلمين (جدة: 1985)

- مجموعة رسائل الإمام الشهيد حسن البنا (الإسكندرية: 1988).*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*قصة تمثال الحرية 


علي الرغم من أن فكرة التمثال وتصميمه وتنفيذه تمت جميعها بعقول وسواعد فرنسية واكتفى الأمريكيون بعد جهود مضنية بإقامة القاعدة (!)، فإن الولايات المتحدة ترى منذ قبلت التمثال كهدية من الشعب الفرنسي قبل 118 سنة بالضبط (تم تدشينه في 28 أكتوبر 1886) إن القيم التي يجسدها هذا التمثال (وهي الحرية والديمقراطية والصداقة بين الشعوب) تتحقق فيها هي أكثر مما تتحقق في غيرها من البلدان، وربما لهذا السبب أيضا نجد واشنطن مصرة حتى الآن على اعتبار نفسها "مبعوثة الأقدار" لإحلال الحرية والسلام على الأرض.. وأن كل ما تقوم به هو من أجل هذه الغايات النبيلة.. أما كيف.. وبأي معنى.. فهذه مسألة فيها نظر! 
من حق الأمريكيين بالطبع أن يعتزوا بتمثال الحرية، ويعتبروه من مقتنياتهم الجديرة بالفخر.. وذلك وسط ما يعانونه -كنتيجة طبيعية لحداثة دولتهم- من فقر في أية آثار عتيقة كتلك التي تزخر بها بلدان أخرى تمتد حضاراتها لآلاف السنين، مثل مصــــــــــر (التي كانت مقصودة أصلا بالتمثال كما سنرى) أو العراق (التي تسبب احتلال الأمريكان له في ضياع ما لا يحصى من القطع الأثرية التي لا يمكن تعويضها!).
ومع أن تمثال الحرية ليس أثرا عتيقا من الناحية الزمنية إذا قورن بآثار مصر والعراق، فقد جاء في وقته مبهرا للأمريكيين لضخامته وإبداع صنعه ودقة تصميمه وعبقرية فكرته وتنفيذه، وربما أحسوا أنه كان من اللازم في ذلك الوقت (ولم تكن فيه أمريكا قد صارت بعد دولة عظمى) أن يأتيهم هدية من شعب آخر أعرق منهم بكثير في حضارته وهو فرنسا، فكان أن رحبوا بالهدية شاكرين.





الخديوي إسماعيل يرفض بسبب التكاليف

تبدأ القصة بنحات فرنسي عبقري هو فريدريك أوجست بارتولدي الذي جاءته أولا فكرة التمثال دون أن تكون أمريكا قد خطرت على باله، بل كانت فكرة إنسانية عامة تجسد الحرية والحضارة الإنسانية في شكل امرأة تحمل شعلة تنير بها جنبات الدنيا، وإن كان التصميم قد قصد به أن يطل التمثال على موقع ساحلي؛ لأن التاج الذي يعلو رأس المرأة له سبعة أسنة (تبدو كأنها سبعة أشعة)، ترمز للبحار السبعة التي تطل عليها قارات العالم.

عندما وضع بارتولدي تصميم تمثال الحرية، أخذه إلى الخديوي إسماعيل في مصر، في أعقاب افتتاح قناة السويس للملاحة (1869)، واقترح عليه أن ينصب على مدخل القناة ليكون رمزا لحرية الملاحة أمام العالم، وباعتبار أن التمثال يمثل مصر وهي تحمل شعلة الحرية.

ولما سئل الخديوي إسماعيل عن تكاليف بناء التمثال (كان حتى ذلك الحين مجرد تصميم على الورق) قدرها بارتولدي بستمائة ألف دولار، وهو ما اعتبره حاكم مصر مبلغا هائلا وضخما لا يقدر عليه بعد ما أنفقته مصر على حفر وافتتاح قناة السويس وما أمر هو أيضا بإنفاقه على تحديث مصر.. بصرف النظر عن الأولويات، وهو ما أوقع البلاد بعد ذلك في الديون كما هو معروف. وكان أن اعتذر إسماعيل لبارتولدي مقدرا له حبه لمصر وحماسته لتمجيد المكانة العالمية لقناة السويس.


صداقة فرنسية أمريكية.. "كانت" متينة!

‍كانت هناك في ذلك الوقت صداقة متينة تربط بين الشعبين الفرنسي والأمريكي، وكان هناك ما يبررها؛ لأن الفرنسيين وقفوا إلى جوار الأمريكيين في نضالهم ضد الإمبراطورية البريطانية -المنافس التقليدي لهم- والتي كانت تتمسك بالسيادة على مستوطنات أمريكا باعتبارها من مستعمراتها ووقفت في وجه كل محاولات استقلالها، واعتبرت إعلان الاستقلال في 4 يوليو 1776 "وثيقة خيانة".

وبادل سكان الولايات المتحدة "الوليدة" يومها هذه المشاعر الفرنسية المتعاطفة معهم بمثلها، لا سيما أن هناك مقاتلين فرنسيين ذهبوا إلى أمريكا للقتال معهم في سبيل الحرية والاستقلال. ولا شك أن اندلاع الثورة الفرنسية في 1789 أدى إلى تنامي علاقات الصداقة بين الثورتين.

كان من الطبيعي أن يفكر الفرنسيون في شيء كبير وله قيمة يشاركون به في مناسبة احتفال الأمريكيين بمرور مائة عام على استقلالهم، أي في عام 1876.

ولكن واحدا بعينه فقط من كبار الشخصيات الفرنسية، وهو المؤرخ والمفكر الفرنسي البارز إدوار دي لابولاي، هو الذي شغله هذا الخاطر مبكرا، ورأى أنه لا بد من الاستعداد له قبل حلول التاريخ المذكور بفترة كافية، فاقترح في عام 1871 على مجموعة من زملائه وأصدقائه إعداد مشاركة فرنسية متميزة في احتفالات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بذكرى استقلالها المائة.

كان من بين الحاضرين بارتولدي الذي كان يحتفظ بتصميم التمثال ولا يجد الجهة المناسبة لوضعه موضع التنفيذ؛ فاقترح تنفيذ فكرته الخاصة بتمثال الحرية، وبعض المصادر تجعل لابولاي نفسه هو صاحب الاقتراح من البداية وتغفل تماما –ربما عن قصد- قصة عرض التصميم أولا على الخديوي إسماعيل ليقام التمثال على مدخل قناة السويس في مصر.

ديليسبس.. هنا وهناك!

تحمس لابولاي لفكرة تمثال الحرية، وتحمس الحاضرون؛ ولأن التكاليف المرتقبة كانت باهظة كان لا بد أن يؤسس لابولاي "الاتحاد الفرنسي الأمريكي لتمويل المشروع". ولكن توفي لابولاي قبل أن يتم المشروع.. فحل محله المغامر المشهور فرديناند ديليسبس الذي ارتبط اسمه بمشروع قناة السويس، كما توفي المهندس الفرنسي يوجين-إيمانويل فيوليه -لو-دوك الذي كان مكلفا بإنجاز بعض نواحي المشروع الفنية، وبالذات تصميم الإطار الذي يضم دعامات الصلب الضخمة للتمثال، فكان أن حل محله في ذلك المهندس الفرنسي الأشهر ألكسندر جوستاف إيفل المشهور بتصميمه لبرج إيفل الذي يحمل اسمه حتى الآن في باريس، وصار من أشهر معالم الدنيا أيضا.

الطريف أنه مع حلول الذكرى المئوية الأولى لاستقلال الولايات المتحدة، لم يكن قد أُنجز من التمثال سوى اليد اليمنى فقط، ولكن حماسة الجانبين للفكرة أدت إلى إرسال هذه اليد اليمنى إلى الولايات المتحدة، حيث عرضت في معرض بفيلادلفيا في مناسبة العيد المئوي، ترقبا لاكتمال المشروع في وقت لاحق.

"تبرعوا لإنشاء تمثال الحرية"!

واجه تنفيذ المشروع عقبات كثيرة، كان من أهمها تمويل تكاليفه الضخمة، وكان الجانبان الفرنسي والأمريكي قد اتفقا على تقاسم التكاليف، بحيث يتحمل الفرنسيون نفقات بناء التمثال نفسه، على أن يتحمل الأمريكيون تكاليف إنشاء القاعدة، وهي لمن لا يعرف بناء ضخم ومكلف جدا أيضا.

ولجأ الجانبان لكل السبل الممكنة للتمويل، من تبرعات وضرائب وحملات دعائية وترويجية، ونجح الفرنسيون في تغطية ما يخصهم، واكتمل صنع التمثال في فرنسا في يوليو 1884، ولكن الأمريكيين هم الذين وقعوا في حيص بيص! وذلك لأن التمثال تم بالفعل شحنه إلى أمريكا بعد تفكيكه ووضع داخل 214 صندوقا تضم 350 قطعة ووصل إلى ميناء نيويورك في يونيو 1885 على متن الفرقاطة الفرنسية Isere؛ كل ذلك والقاعدة لم تكتمل!.

ولما لم يكن من الممكن عمليا إقامة التمثال دون القاعدة التي ستحمله، ولم يكن لدى الحكومة الأمريكية أموال كافية، فقد سارع جوزيف بوليتزر (الذي يحمل اسمه أكبر وأشهر جائزة أدبية في أمريكا حتى الآن) لنشر افتتاحية في صحيفتهThe World جعل عنوانها "العار الوطني".. قال فيها إنه سيكون من العار على نيويورك والولايات المتحدة أن تقدم لها فرنسا هدية فتكون عاجزة عن إقامة قاعدة لها.

وكانت هذه الافتتاحية بداية حملة للاكتتاب الوطني العام لهذا الغرض، وتمكن بوليتزر خلال أربعة أسابيع فقط من جمع 25 ألف دولار، وكان يشجع المتبرعين بنشر أسمائهم في لوحة للشرف في جريدته. واستمر الاكتتاب والتبرعات -والتمثال قابع في الصناديق منذ وصوله- لما يقرب من عام كامل!

اكتمل التمويل الأمريكي لبناء القاعدة في أغسطس 1885، وتم وضع آخر حجر في القاعدة يوم 22 إبريل 1886، وهكذا لم يعد باقيا وقتها سوى الانخراط في العمل بهمة وجدية لإعادة تركيب التمثال ونصبه فوق قاعدته.
*
**

*الرئيس الأمريكي: هنا بيت الحرية!

في احتفال مهيب وكبير أقيم في نيويورك في 28 أكتوبر 1886، وبحضور نخبة من كبار الشخصيات الفرنسية والأمريكية، قام الرئيس الأمريكي في ذلك الوقت، وهو الرئيس جروفر كليفلاند، بتدشين التمثال رسميا، وألقى كلمة أعلن فيها بالنيابة عن الشعب الأمريكي قبوله لهذه الهدية العظيمة المقدمة من الشعب الفرنسي الصديق، قائلا: "لن ننسى أن الحرية قد اتخذت لها بيتا هنا..."!

وفي عام 1892، تم افتتاح جزيرة إليس Ellis الملاصقة لجزيرة بيدلوز لتكون محطة الوصول الرئيسية للمهاجرين القادمين إلى الولايات المتحدة، وبالفعل استقبلت هذه الجزيرة -التي صارت الآن مزارا أيضا- وعلى مدى 32 عاما فقط ما يزيد على 12 مليون مهاجر كان أول ما تقع عليه عيونهم لتحيتهم والترحيب بهم وهم يلجون إلى العالم الجديد من خلال ميناء نيويورك هو مشهد هذه السيدة الشامخة "السيدة ليبرتي" 


إحصائيات.. وأرقام.. وطرائف


- ارتفاع التمثال من الكعب للرأس 33.86 مترا.

- ارتفاعه من القاعدة حتى الشعلة 46.05 مترا.

- ارتفاعه من الأرض حتى أقصى طرف الشعلة 92.99 مترا.

- طول اليد 5 أمتار.

- طول الإصبع السبابة 2.44 متر.

- طول الرأس من الذقن إلى الجمجمة 5.26 أمتار.

- طول الأنف 1.37 متر.

- وزن النحاس في التمثال 31 طنا.

- وزن القاعدة الخرسانية 27 ألف طن.

- الوزن الإجمالي للصلب في التمثال بكامله 125 طنا.

- توجد تماثيل أخرى تحمل نفس الاسم "تمثال الحرية" في بلدان أخرى، منها فرنسا وإيطاليا ولاتفيا والهند وسان مارينو.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*مثلث برمودا 

الحديث عن ( مثلث برمودا ) مثل الحديث عن الحكايات الخرافية والأساطير الإغريقية والقصص الخالية ، ولكن يبقى الفارق هنا هو أن مثلث برمودا حقيقة واقعية لمسناها في عصرنا هذا وقرأنا عنها في الصحف والمجلات العربية والعالمية ، ويذهب بنا القول بأن مثلث برمودا يعتبر التحدي الأعظم الذي يواجه إنسان هذا القرن والقرون القادمة 
الموقع الجغرافي : غرب المحيط الأطلنطي تجاه الجنوب الشرقي لولاية فلوريدا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وبالتحديد أكثر هذه المنطقة تأخذ شكل مثلث يمتد من خليج المكسيك غرباً إلى جزيرة ليورد من الجنوب ثم برموداً ( مجموعة من الجزر 300جزيرة صغيرة مأهلوة بالسكان 65.000نسمة ) ثم من خليج المكسيك وجزر باهاما . 
سبب التسمية : عرف مثلث برمودا بهذا الاسم في سنة 1954م من خلال حادثة اختفاء مجموعة من الطائرات وكانت تأخذ شكل المثلث قبل اختفاءها وهي تحلق في السماء كما لو كانت تستعرض في الجو ومن وقتها أصبحت هذه المنطقة تعرف بهذا الاسم وظلت معـروفـة به ، وقد سميت هذه المنطقة بعدة أسماء منها " جزر الشيطان " " مثلث الشيطان " 
نقطة الاختفـاء في برمودا : في منطقـة معينـة شمـال غـرب المحيـط الأطلنطي ( بحر سارجاسو ) حيث اشتهر بغرابته ، وهو منطقة كبيرة تتميز مياهه بوجود نوع معين من حامول البحر يسمى " سارجاسام " حيث يطفو بكميات كبيرة على المياه على هيئة كتل كبيرة تعوق حركة القوارب والسفن ، وقد اعتقد كولومبس عندما زار هذه المنطقة في أولى رحلاته أن الشاطئ أصبح قريباً إليه فكانت تشجعه على مواصلة الترحال أملاً في الوصول إلى الشاطئ القريب ، لكن كان ذلك دون فائدة . 
ويتميز بحر " سارجاسو" بهدوئه التام ، فهو بحر ميت تماماً ليس به أي حركة حيث تندر به التيارات الهوائية والرياح ، وقد أطلق عليه الملاحـون أسـماء عديـدة منـها " بحر الرعب " ، " مقبرة الأطلنطي " وذلك لما شاهدوا فيه من رعب وأهوال أثناء رحلاتهم . ، وقد أشارت رحلات البحث الجديدة إلى وجود عدد كبير من السفن والقوارب والغواصات راقدة في أعماق هذا البحر حيث يرجع تاريخها إلى فترات زمنية مختلفة منذ بداية رحلات الإنسان عبر البحار ، ومعظم هذه السفن غاصت في أعماق هذا البحر في ظروف غامضة ، هذا إلى جانب اختفاء عدد كبير من السفن والقوارب ، دون أن تترك أي أثر ، وأيضاً في أعماق هذا البحر يوجد المئات من الهياكل العظمية لبحارة وركاب هذه السفن الغارقة . 
بداية ظاهرة الاختفاء في برمودا : في عام 1850م اختفت من هذه المنطقة أو بالقرب منها أكثر من 50 سفينة ، استطاع بعض قادتها أن يبعثوا رسائل في لحظات الخطر ، وهذه الرسائل كانت مبهمة وغامضة ولم يستطع أحد أن يفهم منها شيئاً . 
ومعظم هذه السفن المختفية تتبع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، أولها السفينة "انسرجنت" التي اختفت وعلى متنها 340 راكباً ، تلاها اختفاء الغواصة :اسكوربيون" عام 1968م وعلى متنها 99 بحاراً . 
ومن السفن التي اختفت في مثلث برمودا : في عام 1880م السفينة الإنجليزية "اتلنتا " وعدد أفرادها 290 فرداً ، وفي عام 1918م السفينة الأمريكية "سايكلوب" وعدد أفرادها 309 فرداً . 
ظاهرة اختفاء الطائرات : وصل نشاط الاختفاء إلى سماء المحيط الأطلنطي حيث ظاهرة اختفاء الطائرات وهي تحلق في سماء الأطلنطي أو لنقل سماء برمودا . 
1/ عام 1945م انطلقت من قاعدة لوديرديل بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية خمسة طائرات في مهمة تدريبية في رحلة تبدأ من فلوريدا ( المسافة 160ميلاً شرق القاعدة ثم 40 ميلاً شمالاً وكانت تطير على شكل مثلث ) . 
عدد أفراد هذا السرب خمسة طيارين وثمانية مساعدين على قدر عال من المهارة والخبرة ، وكان قائد هذا السرب الملازم " تشارلزتيلور " الذي يمثل رأس المثلث وفي أثناء أداء المهمة كان السرب يتجه في لحظة ما نحو حطام سفينة شحن بضائع يطفو على سطـح المحيـط جنـوب بيميـني (Bimini) وأثنـاء انتظار القاعدة الجوية لرسالة من ( السرب 19 ) لتحديد ميناء الوصول وتعليمات الهبوط ، تلقت القاعدة رسالة غريبة من قائد السرب تقول : القائد ( الملازم تشارلزتيلور ) ينادي القاعدة : نحن في حالة طوارئ يبدو أننا خارج خط السير تماماً " لا استطيع رؤية الأرض ، لا استطيع تحديد المكان " اعتقد أننا فقدنا في الفضاء ، كل شيء غريب ومشوش تماماً لا استطيع تحديد أي اتجاه حتى المحيط أمامنا يبدو في وضع غريب لا استطيع تحديده " 
وانقطعت بعد ذلك سبل الاتصال بين القاعدة والسرب 19 . 
ومن الطائرات التي اختفت في مثلث برمودا : 
1/ في عام 1945م اختفت طائرتين من قاذفات القنابل تابعتين للقوات الأمريكية . 
2/ في عام 1948م اختفت طائرة الركاب البريطانية "ستارتيجر" وعلى متنها 31راكباً3/ في عام 1949 اختفت طائرة الركاب البريطانية "ستارأريل " وعلى متنها37راكباً 4/ في عام1956م اختفت الطائرة (p5m) التابعة للبحرية الأمريكية مع طاقمها المكون من ( عشرة أفراد ) . 
س : هل هناك توقيت معين لحدوث الكوارث في مثلث برمودا ؟. 
لاحظ المراقبون أن معظم الكوارث تقع في مواسم معينة أطلقوا عليها مواسم الاختفاءات وهي فترة الإجازات بين شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر وفبراير خاصة التي تسبق بداية السنة الميلادية الجديدة أو بعدها . 
التفسيرات التي تفسر لغز هذا المثلث : 
1/ نظرية الأطباق الطائرة : وتقول أن هناك علاقة بين ظهورها واختفاء السفن والطائرات في هذه المنطقة . 
2/ نظرية الزلازل وعلاقتها بما يحدث في مثلث برمودا : وتقول أن حدوث الهزات الأرضية في قاع المحيط تتولد عنها موجات عاتية وعنيفة ومفاجئة تجعل السفن تغطس وتتجه إلى القاع بشدة في لحظات قليلة ، وبالنسبة للطائرات يتولد عن تلك الهزات والموجات في الأجواء مما يؤدي إلى اختلال في توازن الطائرة وعدم قدرة قائدها على السيطرة عليها . 
3/ نظرية الجذب المغناطيسي وعلاقتها بما يحدث في مثلث برمودا : إن أجهزة القياس في الطائرات أثناء مرورها فوق مثلث برمودا تضطرب وتتحرك بشكل عشوائي وكذلك في بوصلة السفينة مما يدل على وجود قوة مغناطيسية أو قوة جذب شديدة وغريبة . . 
= أن الأطباق الطائرة ليست إلا وسائل ذات تقنية رفيعة المستوى وتطور يفوق قدرات البشر تمكن المسيح الدجال من تسخيرها سلباً لتحقيق ما يصبوا إليه من فتنة البشر وإخراجهم من زمرة الإيمان عند ظهوره 

ولا يزال العلم مغلقا امام حقيقة مثلث برامودا فهل سيصل اليه العلم برغم الامكانيات الجبارة التي وصل اليها العلماء من تكنولوجيا !!*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*كليوباترا السابعة

أشهر النساء فى تاريخ الاسكندرية فى العصور القديمة


آخر ملوك الأسرة البطلمية فى مصر . وقد حرصت على إعادة مجد وقوة الاسرة البطلمية . واهتمت بتطوير المملكة ورفع شأنها فى مواجهة قوة روما المتزايدة . 

وأولت المكتبة اهتماماً خاصاً حتىأن بعض الروايات تذكر أن مقتنيات المكتبة قد وصلت الى أقصى عددها فى عهدها ( 900 الف مجلد فى بعض الروايات ) ، خاصة بعد أن أهداها أنطونيوس مكتبة برجامة كاملة . 

وشكلت خطراً حقيقياً على الجيش الرومانى ، إلى أن تمكن أوغسطس من هزيمتها هى وانطونيوس فى معرك 
أكتيوم فى الاسكندرية ، تلك الحرب التى انتهت بمقتل أنطونيوس وانتحار كليوباترا .

استحوذ تأثير كليوباترا على مخيلة الشعراء . فاقتنعوا بأروع قصص الحب والعشق فذكر ( فيرجيل ) الشاعر القديم فى إحدى أغانيه أن الحب يقهر الجميع ، ولكن أثبت سهام كيوبيد أنها أضعف من قوات و أسلحة ( أكتافيوس ) الذى سحق واحدة من أروع قصص الحب فى تاريخ الإنسانية واستمر تأثير كليوباترا عبر الزمان ليصل الى ( وليم شكسبير ) ، و ( برنارد شو ) والذىأنكر فى مسرحيته التى كتبها عن قيصر وكليوباترا أن تكون هذه الملكة قد أوتيت من العلم شيئاً ، بل وصورها فى صورة المرأة اللعوب التى تستخدم جسدها من نيل ما تريد ، وربما كان رأى برنارد شو فى كليوباترا جاء تجسيداً لأرائه عن المرأة .

فكليوباترا ومهما قيل عنها كانت جميلة ولا شك ، وجهها يزين الاف العملات الموجودة بالمتاحف المختلفة ووجها المشرق النضر يطل علينا من واجهة معبد دندرة ليحكى لنا تاريخ واحدة من أشهر ملكات مصر فى تاريخها القديم .

أما عن تاريخ الملكة فنبدأه من عام 51 ق.م . عندما مات بطلميوس أوليتس بعد أن أوصى بتولى إبنته الكبرى كليوباترا ( الإلهه المحبةلأبيها ) بالاشتراك مع أكبر أبنائه الذكور بطلميوس الذى كان صبياً فى العاشرة من عمره ، وقد جعل أبوها الملك الراحل روما وصية عليهما .

وزحف ( قيصر ) وجنوده من روما إلى مصر وسحقت قوات الملك الصغير والذى لقى حتفه ليعين أخوه الاصغر بطلميوس الرابع عشر شريكاً أخر لكليوباترا على عرش مصر وبعد هدوء الامور نسبياً أقيمت الاحتفالات على شرف ضيف مصر الكبير قيصر روما التى قيل أنها استمرت لمدة شهرين قضاهما مع الملكة كليوباترا فى رحلة على صفحة النيل لرؤية عجائب مصر ومجدها .

وقد زارت الملكة كليوباترا فى صيف 46ق.م. روما بدعوة رسمية من قيصر وبصحبتها ابنها قيصرون ( قيصر الصغير ) ربما لتقديمه إلى المجتمع الرومانى وأقامت وحاشيتها فى قصر بديع بإقطاعية قيصر الواقعة على تل ( جانيكول ) عبر التيبر وسط روما ، وإستطاعت كليوباتر بجاذبيتها وذكائها وثقافتها أن تخطف قلوب الرومان وحقد وحسد نساء روما .

وبعد مرور شهر واحد من زيارتها إلى روما اغتيل قيصر على يد رجاله ، لتعود كليوباترا إلى الإسكندرية خفية .

وأخد أوكتافيوس وأنطونيوس على عاتقهما الانتقام لمقتل قيصر ، واتفق البطلان علىأن يتصرف أوكتافيوس فى شئون الغرب ، وانطونيوس فى شئون الشرق ، وطلب انطونيوس أن تحضر ملكة مصر لتركع أمامه بعد أن اتهمها بأنها لم تقدم المساعدة فى أثناء الحرب مع الجمهوريين.

والشىء الذى لا يعرفه الجميع هو أن كليوباترا أنجبت من انطونيوس ولدين توأم وابنة ، ولقد أبقى أوكتافيوس على حياتهم وأرسلهم الى روما ليتربوا هناك ، وانقطعت أخبارهم فلم نعرف عن حياتهم شيئاً وقام أوكتافيوس بقتل قيصرون بناء على نصيحة أحد الفلاسفة السكندريين كى لا يبقى خلفاء لـ ( يوليوس قيصر ) يطالبون بعرش روما أو مصر ، ومنذ اللحظة التى ماتت فيها ملكة مصر أصدر أوكتافيوس قراراً من خمس كلمات يعلن فيه ضم مصر الى سلطان الشعب الرومانى .

لقد كشفت لنا الحفائر التى أجراها العالم الجليل / سيد الناصرى – فى منطقة كوم أوشيم عن العديد من النتاج المهمة ، منها ذلك اللقب الجديد للملكة كليوباترا ( فيلو ماتور ) أى المحبة لأمها . إضافة الى العديد من المعلومات التى اضيفت إلى تاريخ تلك الملكة خالدة الذكر . وأخيراً هل نستطيع أن نقول الآن أنها كانت قبيحة ؟ لا .. فقد كانت جذابة ذكية – أرادت أن تحكم العالم ولكن ضاع منها هذا الحلم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اقدم خريطة للعالم وضعت قبل 4000 سنة

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> ماشاء الله.
> تسلم ايديك يا رحال. فعلا ماشاء الله موضوع اقل ما يمكن ان يقال عنه انه اكثر من رائع لانه يحمل من الشخصيات الكثير جدا مما له اثر واضح على البشرية.
> سلمت يداك يابطل وان شاء الله تثقفنا بالمزيد من الاسماء اللامعة في تاريخ البشرية


 
*مشــكور حمادو لمرورك يا غالي .. نورتني والله*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*وليام شكسبير - William Shakespeare**(1564 – 1616)*  
ولد الشاعر والكاتب المسرحي وليم شكسبير في نيسان عام ،1564 في مدينة (سترانفوردأون أفون) في إنكلترا، وكان والده تاجرا ناجحاً اسمه جون شكسبير. وقد تلقى تعليماجيدا في المدرسة المحلية حيث تعلم اللاتينية واليونانية، وحصل شكسبير قدرا كبيرا منالمعلومات التاريخية، سواء في المدرسة او في منزله. وفي عام ،1582 تزوج شكسبير آنهاثاوي، وهي احدى فتيات ستراتفورد، وكانت تكبره بثماني سنوات. وقـد انجبا ثلاثةاطفال، بنتاً سمياها سوزانا، وتوأمين هما هانيت وجوديت. 

وفي تلك الفترة،كشف بعض الغموض الذي يكتنف حياته عن طريق قصة مشهورة، وإن لم تكن مؤكدة، مفادها انهنزح الى لندن هربا، بعدما سرق غزالا من الغابة المتاخمة للقرية.
ومهما يكن الدافع وراء انتقال شكسبير الى لندن، فانه وصلها في عام ،1587 ولم تكدتمضي سنتان على وصوله (1589) حتى اصبح مالكا لمسرح BLACKFRIARS. اما عن مهنتهالسابقة، فهي غير معروفة على وجه التأكيد، شأنها في ذلك شأن كل ما يتعلق به. لكن منالمحتمل انه كان يعمل في التدريس.
ولم يمض عليه وقت طويل، حتى كان قد كرّس نفسه للمسرح. ولعل اول وظيفة شغلهاكانت وظيفة ممثل، ومما لا شك فيه ان التأليف المسرحي في بداية امره كان خاضعا لمهنةالتمثيل الشاقة. ولكن شهرة شكسبير كمؤلف مسرحي في عام ،1592 كانت كافية بعدما ظهرتالطبعة الاولى من احد مؤلفاته (قصيدة فينوس وادونيس). 

وفي عام ،1594 اخذتمسرحياته تنشر بانتظام، وكان ذلك هو العام الذي اصبح فيه

عضوا بارزا في احدى الفرق التمثيلية المعروفة باسم فرقة رجال اللورد تشامبرلين. وهي الفرقة التي كتب لها معظم مسرحياته.
وفي عام 1597 بلغ من النجاح حدا مكّنه من شراء منزل ضخم في ستراتفورد يعرفبـ"المنزل الجديد". وفي العام التالي اصبح شريكا في ملكية مسرح GLOBE THEATRE لعرضمسرحياته. وفي عام ،1612 استقر في ستراتفورد، وامضى السنوات الاخيرة من حياته فيمحاولات متقطعة للتأليف، الى ان توفى في عام ،1616 وهو بعد في الثانية والخمسين منعمره... ولم يكن له ذرية أحياء.

لا يمكن وصف الوضع المالي لشكسبير بالثراءالفاحش، او البؤس. اما كيف امكن مثل هذا الرجل الذي يبدو طبيعيا للغاية، ان يستكشفعبر مسرحياته كل تلك الجوانب من العواطف الانسانية، من انفعالات المآسي العميقة،الى الفكاهة الشعبية في مسرحياته الهزلية، فهو امر ليس بأقل بعثا للحيرة مما يحيطبشخصيته. 

وبقدر ما كانت حياته العامة عادية، كان يدرك كل ما يمكن ان تنطويعليه اخلاق البشر من سمات. لقد كتب شكسبير ما لا يقل عن 154 قصيدة غنائية. وبعض هذهالقصائد الغزلية كتبها الى "الجمال الاسود"، وهي شخصية قد تكون احدى غراميات شكسبيرمن جانبه فحسب. وفي عصر كانت اللغة الانكليزية في اوج ازدهارها، اكتشف فيها شكسبيرآفاقا جديدة من الجمال الشعري. 

فأسلوب جولييت السلس، والبرود المتعالي فياسلوب الملك لير، يسموان كثيرا فوق مستوى اسلوب الحديث العادي. ومسرحية "العاصفة" تتضمن الكثير من الفقرات الرائعة، بخلاف حديث بروسبير القائل: "ان القباب التيتعلوها السحب، والقصور الفاخرة... والمعابد المهيبة، والكرة الارضية العظيمةنفسها... اجل وكل ما خلقته، سوف يتلاشى، وهي مثل هذا البهاء الزائف سوف تذبل ولاتترك وراءها اثرا. هكذا خلقنا، كأننا اطياف احلام، وحياتنا القصيرة يكتنفهاالكرى...". 

اما شكسبير المؤلف المسرحي، فيكاد يكون كاملا. التلاحم بينشخصياته محدد وواضح، واحساسه بالزمن والنتائج رائع. واننا لنجد مشاهد المسرحيةتنتقل انتقالا سريعا من قارة الى اخرى (كما في مسرحية انطونيو وكليوباترا)، دون انيفقد المشاهدون الاحساس بتتابع الاحداث، او يبتعدون عن ملاحقتها. 

ان عبقريةشكسبير تتجلى في اروع مظاهرها في شخصياته. والادوار الثانوية، مثل بولينيوس Polinius ومركوشيو Mercutio واينوباربوس Enobarbus وجاك Jacques تبرز شخصيات ظلتتجذب اليها المشاهدين طيلة قرون. اما المهرجون والمغفلون ومنهم بوطوم Bottom،وفالستاف Falstaff اللذان كان في استطاعتهما ان يتكلما بأكثر مما حدد لهما، فقدكانا قادرين على استدرار ضحكات مشاهديهما، بنكاتهما ذات الطابع المختلف. 

ولا مغالاة في ان جميع المشاهدين يشعرون بالتأثر العميق لمواقف هاملت،وماكبث وعطيل ولير، وهم ينغمسون في الكوارث، في ظروف لا يمكن وصفها الا بأنها "مآسشكسبيرية". ولكن الناحية الاقرب الى المأساة تكمن في ان ترديهم هذا، كان ناتجا منانحرافات في اخلاقهم نفسها. 

ان في شخصيات شكسبير من التعقيد وفي الوقت نفسهمن الاقناع، لدرجة ان النقاد لا يترددون في مناقشة دوافعها الحقيقية، كلما كان هناكمجال للنقد الادبي الجاد. 
و نظرا لعبقرية شكسبير ومنجزاته وذيوع صيته فيبدو من الغريب أن أسمه لم يصنف معالمائة الأوائل وهذا  ليس استهانة بمنجزاته ولكن نظرا لان الشخصيات الأدبية والفنيةعلى العموم لا تملك تأثيراً كبيراً على التاريخ البشري.
فنشاط الزعماء الدينيين والعلماء السياسيين والمكتشفين والفلاسفة أو المخترعينغالبا ما تؤثر في تطورات الحياة البشرية في مختلف المجالات.
فالتقدم العلمي مثلا كان له تأثيره الواضح على المشاكل السياسية والاقتصاديةوقد أثر أيضا على المعتقدات الدينية والمواقف الفلسفية وتطور الفنون. 
ولكن يبدو أن شكسبير هو المبرز بين الشخصيات الأدبية دون منازع فقليل من الناسفي هذه الأيام يقرؤون شوسر وفرجيل وحتى هوميروس ولكن في أي حفلة مسرحية لإحدىروايات شكسبير يحضرها الكثيرون وغالبا ما يقتبس من أقوال شكسبير من قبل أشخاص لميقرؤوا أو يروا مسرحياته.
فمسرحياته قد سببت السرور والمتعة لكثير من القراء والمشاهدين خلال أربعة قرونتقريباً ومن المنتظر أن تظل أعماله مألوفة من قبل الناس لعدة قرون نائية.
ومع أن شكسبير قد كتب باللغة الإنكليزية إلا أنه كان شخصية معروفة عالمياً وقدترجمت معظم أعماله بشكل واسع وقرئت مسرحياته ومثلت في عدد كبير من الأقطار. 


الرجل الذي كتب لكل العصور

قبيل انتهاء القرن الماضي راود وسائل الإعلام سؤال واحد ، كان على الرغم من أهميته معروف وواضح الإجابة : من هو أهم شخصيات الألف سنة الماضية ؟؟ وجاءت الإجابة بنهاية عام 1999 حيث انبثق اسم تكرر كثيراً على أفواه الناس : ويليام شكسبير .
وفي استفتاء قامت به بي بي سي ، فقد هزم شكسبير كل من الشخصيات العالمية من أمثال وينستون تشرشل وإزاك نيوتن . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه : لماذا كل هذا الإطراء ؟ ولماذا احتل كاتب مسرحي مات منذ فترة طويلة وكاتب للعديد من المسرحيات تحكي عن ملوك قتلوا وقصص حب مفرطة ومصير المرابين ، لماذا يحتل تلك المكانة المرموقة ؟ 
تعد أعمال شكسبير الأكثر قراءة وشيوعاً على مدار التاريخ ، كما تمت ترجمة هذه الأعمال إلى أكثر من 100 لغة كما تحولت مسرحياته الشهيرة إلى أكثر من 300 فيلم سينمائي بدءً بـ  King John في عام 1899 والأخير Titus Andronicus والذي قام ببطولته أنتوني هوبكنز وتم عرضه في شهر سبتمبر في بريطانيا ، بالإضافة إلى عرض أعماله على المسارح في جميع أنحاء العالم حتى بعد وفاته بأكثر من 400 عام .

أفكار عالمية
إذن ما هو السر الخفي وراء استمراريته وخلوده ؟ وتنبثق إجابة هذا السؤال من خلال عدد من الأعمال الحديثة التي اعتمدت على كتاباته مثل West Side Story والذي اعتمد على Romeo and Juliet وكذلك Kiss Me Kate المأخوذة من The Taming of the Shrew كما اعتمدت القصة العلمية Forbidden Planet على مسرحيته The Tempest كما اعتمدت الملحمة البطولية Ran  على فكرة مسرحية King Lear .
كل هذه الأعمال ما هي إلا شاهد إثبات على أقوى خصائص أعمال شكسبير الخارقة : وهي بلورتها للأفكار والمشاعر الكونية من إحساس بسيط بالغيرة إلى أدق الأفكار والأحاسيس مثل خطر تقديم العاطفة على العقل والفشل في حسم الموقف والقيام بفعل ما ، أي من ناحية أخرى التردد ، أي أن أعمال شكسبير ناقشت المشاعر الواضحة كالغيرة إلى أدق ما يدور في النفس البشرية مثل ما نراه في Othello و Hamlet .
وعلى هذا الأساس فقد ظلت أعماله مرتبطة ارتباطاً وثيقا بعصرنا الحالي ، حيث منحت شخصياتها المعقدة المخرجين المعاصرين مزيداً من التفسيرات والأفكار الجديدة وهو السر وراء احتلال شكسبير لتلك المكانة في عالم الأدب .
كتب شكسبير على الأقل 38 عملا دراميا ( وإن كان الرقم الصحيح مثار جدال حتى الآن )  متنقلاً من الأعمال الكوميدية خفيفة الظل والأعمال التاريخية  الشهيرة إلى تراجيدياته الدموية .
وقد تساءل العديد من الناس حول مصدر إلهام هذا الكاتب العبقري . وإن كان في غير استطاعتنا تفسير هذا اللغز ونحن لا نعلم إلا أقل القليل عن حياته الخاصة ، حتى تاريخ ميلاده غير محدد تماماً وإن كان نسبة لما حددته الأبرشية فقد تم تعميده في Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire في 26 إبريل 1564.

قصة غير مكتوبة
ما هو مؤكد تماماً أنه كان أخ لخمسة أخوة للأب John Shakespeare حيث كان رجل أعمال وصل إلى مركز يضاهي عمدة Stratford  ودخل الابن ويليام مدرسة The Local Grammar School بما يتناسب مع ابن وجيه من وجهاء المدينة ، وتزوج وهو في الثامنة عشرة من عمره فتاة في منتصف العشرينيات تسمى Anne Hathaway وكانت لديه ابنة اسمها Susanna وفي عام 1585 أصبح لديه توأماً . وللأسف الشديد أن اسم شكسبير اختفى من أي معلومات مسجلة لمدة سبع سنوات كانت هذه السنوات هي ثمرة انتقال هذا الشاب إلى لندن ونبوغه ككاتب مسرحي ينافس بل ويتألق على أعظم كتّاب الدراما في عصره .
وفي غياب التفاصيل المهمة عن بلوغه بالإضافة إلى تعليمه المتواضع ، أدى هذا إلى ادعاء البعض أن شكسبير كاتب مستعار لكاتب آخر هو صاحب أو يستحق هذا الفضل مثل Sir Francis Bacon, Edward de Vere . وفي آخر تقدير ، فقد بلغ عدد الشخصيات التي قد يعود لها فضل تلك العبقرية إلى خمسين شخصية من شعراء الملاحم والبطولات Bard ) ) الحقيقيين . ولكن هذه النظريات المتآمرة لا تحملك على تصديقها وما هي إلا أقوال متملقة . وعموماً لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكر أن إيزاك نيوتن صاحب الثورة العلمية الكبيرة كان مجرد ابن مزارع .
ومع ذلك يظل سر تعلم شكسبير لحرفة الدراما قائماً حتى الآن . ولا يمكن تحديد فترة كتابته لمسرحياته الأولى ، ولكنه من الواضح أنه بدأ بمعالجة القضايا أو الأفكار البسيطة أولاً . وقد ظهر أول مرجع يتحدث عن أولى أنشطته المسرحية في عام 1592 كوثيقة سميت The Groatsworth of Wit حيث تشير إلى أن شكسبير كان ممثلاً في نفس الوقت الذي بدأ فيه كتابة المسرحيات ، وتوضح الصلة بين شكسبير وكتابته للمسرحية التاريخية ذات الثلاثة أجزاء Henry VI .
وكان مؤلف هذه الوثيقة هو Robert Greene كاتب مسرحي يعيش في لندن . وقد كتبت هذه الوثيقة قبيل وفاته وتتضمن تحذيراً واضحاً لكل من صديقه Oxbridge وكذلك لكل منChristopher Marlowe, Thomas Nashe  و  George Peele. وتبعاً لما قاله Greene  فقد ذكر أن " ديكاً مبتدئاً " - حيث كان دائماً ما يدعو شكسبير بذلك - قد ينافسكم في مهنتكم ويهدد مصدر رزقكم .

أحد الشخصيات المسرحية البارزة
قامGreene  باقتباس غامض لبعض السطور من مسرحيتين هما : الجزء الثالث من Henry VI– والمنسوبة غالباً لشكسبير – ونسخة مجهولة من نفس القصة باسم The True Tragedy . وبتحليل القصة الثانية من قبل بعض طلاب الأدب ، وجدوا أن المسرحية الثانية قد كتبت على يد Marlowe . وهذا يعني أن شكسبير قد تعرض لهذا الغضب الكبير من قبل Greene  لإيمانه أن شكسبير الصغير قام بأخذ بعض النصوص من Marlowe وقام بتعديلها لينسبها لنفسه . 
وأياً كانت الحقيقة فقد كانت سنوات شكسبير الثمانية والعشرون قوة لها ثقلها في عالم لندن المسرحي . خلال عدة أسابيع من ظهور وثيقة Greene ، قدم الناشر اعتذاراً متذللاً لشكسبير وتزكيةً وتمجيداً لأمانته ومهارته وموهبته الأدبية . وكانت لهجته المتذللة دليلاً على خوفه من عزل أحد كبار نجوم المسرح في لندن .
ولكن سرعان ما ظهرت موهبة شكسبير الأدبية في المسرحيات التاريخية الرائعة مثل Richard II وتأكدت عبقريته الفنية من خلال The Comedy Of Errors  وRomeo and Juliet .
في نهاية عام 1590 قام شكسبير بإبداع مسرحيات جديدة غير مسبوقة وهي Henry V و Hamlet والتي تحكي عن قصة مأساوية لأمير شاب لا يستطيع مواكبة متطلباته ، وتعد هذه المسرحية من أعظم الأعمال الدرامية التي كتبت على الإطلاق . وبقليل من الذكاء و المهارة ، قام شكسبير باستخدام بعض الفكاهة في مسرحياته الدرامية وحتى التراجيدية لزيادة حدة الموقف . كما أن هناك العديد من الأعمال المسرحية الكوميدية الكاملة أيضاً والتي تجمع بين الكوميديا السمجة والسخرية ، الفنتازيا والواقعية الساحرة مثل  A Midsummer Night’s Dream, As You Like It, The Merry Wives of Windsor.
ولكن تظهر عبقرية شكسبير بوضوح في مسرحياته التراجيدية وخاصةً Hamlet وثلاث مسرحيات أخرى كتبت تقريباً في عام 1605 وهي Othello, King Lear, Macbeth . حيث تُظهر جميعها شخصيات قوية ومعقدة تورطت في النتائج المؤسفة لحماقتهم الخاصة : مثل قائد ينساق وراء غيرته الشديدة ليقتل زوجته المحبة المخلصة وحاكم كهل قاده سوء الحكم على الناس وسوء اتخاذ القرار إلى مقتل بناته وموته هو شخصياً وإقطاعي اسكتلندي تم تدميره وتحطيم آماله بقوى مضادة من الطموح والندم .
حققت أعمال شكسبير الشهرة والمال له . وبعد عرض مسرحية Macbeth والتي كتبت خصيصاً للملك جيمس الأول ، أصبح غنياً بما يكفي لشرائه ممتلكات له في لندن وستراتفورد . كما وجد لديه الوقت لكتابة الشعر حيث قدم مجموعة من أكثر من 150 سونيتة ( قصيدة تتألف من 14 بيتاً ) في عام 1609.
بحلول عام 1612 ، استقر شكسبير في بيته في ستراتفورد وكان يذهب إلى لندن فقط للإشراف على أداء مسرحياته وتتضمن The Tempest, Cymbeline, The Winter’s Tale . 
كما يبدو أنه قد اشترك في تأليف بعض الأعمال مثل المشارَكة في كتابة Two Noble Kinsmen مع الدرامي الناجح John Fletcher وذلك طبقاً لما أوضحه تحليل الكمبيوتر للنص .

الأسطورة التي لا تموت
في بداية عامه الخمسين اعتزل شكسبير فن الكتابة ، ويبدو أن السبب يعود إلى تدهور صحته حيث قام في عام 1616 بكتابة وصيته التي أوصى فيها بتوزيع أمواله على عائلته ، أصدقائه والعامة من الفقراء وفي خلال شهر من كتابة هذه الوصية وبالتحديد في 23 إبريل 1616 توفي شكسبير .
وتضمنت أعماله الخيرية جامعتان هما John Heminge و Henry Condell . وفي عام 1623 قامت الجامعتان بتنظيم إصدار يتضمن 36 من مسرحياته فيما يسمى الآن بـ First Folio وتمت إضافة مسرحيتان إلى هذا الإصدار فيما بعد وهما Pericles و Two Noble Kinsmen . ومازال هذا الإصدار First Folio يعد الأساس أو الجوهر لما يسمى اليوم بالأعمال الكاملة لشكسبير Complete Works of Shakespeare . ويشتمل هذا الإصدار على 800.000 كلمة حيث تعد 1700 كلمة منها من مصطلحات شكسبير الخاصة . كما أصبحت العديد من جمله تستخدم في العصر الحديث . كما صدرت العديد من الكتب التي قام شكسبير بالتنبؤ بالعديد من أسمائها .
وكما قال هاملت أن " the play’s the thing " فإن أعمال شكسبير المسرحية هي التي أسفرت عن هذه العبقرية الفذة التي أسرت كل وجه من أوجه الحياة البشرية وظروفها ودوافعها الداخلية بلغة مازالت لها سحرها الخاص بعد ما يقرب من 500 عام 



مقولات لشكسبير
- أيها النوم أنك تقتل يقظتنا..
- هناك ثمة وقت في حياة الإنسان إذا انتفع به نال فوزاً ومجداً، وإذا لم ينتهز الفرصة أصبحت حياته عديمة الفائدة وبائسة..
- إن الآثام التي يأتي بها الإنسان في حياته، غالباً ما تذكر بعد وفاته، ولكن أعماله الحميدة تدفن كما يدفن جسده وتنسى..
- إن المرء الذي يموت قبل عشرين عاماً من اجله، إنما يختصر مدة خوفه من الموت بنفس العدد من السنين.. 
- إن أي مركز مرموق كمقام ملك ليس إثماً بحد ذاته، إنما يغدو إثماً حين يقوم الشخص الذي يناط به ويحتله بسوء استعمال السلطة من غير مبالاة بحقوق وشعور الآخرين..
- الرجال الأخيار يجب ألا يصاحبوا ألا أمثالهم..
- هناك ثمة أوقات هامة في حياة سائر الرجال حيث يقرر أولئك مستقبلهم أما بالنجاح أو بالفشل.. وليس من حقنا أن نلوم نجومنا أو مقامنا الحقير، بل يجب أن نلوم أنفسنا بالذات ..
- نكران الجميل أشد وقعاً من سيف القادر..
- الدنيا مسرح كبير، وان كل الرجال والنساء ما هم إلا لاعبون على هذا المسرح.. 
- لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجاً.. فإذا جاء طلبت منهُ كل شيء..                                             
- إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهم الرجل العظيم.. أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامه بينما نجد إن المرأة  الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب.. ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية.. 
- إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها.. لماذا؟ لأن الحب أعمى..                                 
- يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر..                                        
- لكن  الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يستطيعون أن يروا الحماقات الصارخة التي يرتكبونها هم أنفسهم..             
- إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهمُ الرجل العظيم، أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامهُ.. بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب، ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية..
- الرحمة جوهر القانون، ولا يستخدم القانون بقسوة إلا للطغاة..
- يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتي أجلهم، أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة..
- أن الحزن الصامت يهمس في القلب حتى يحطمه..                                 
- أننا نعلّم الآخرين دروساً في سفك الدماء.. فإذا ما حفظوا الدرس قاموا بالتجربة علينا..   
- على المرء أن ينتظر حلول المساء ليعرف كم كان نهاره عظيماً..                            
- إن الغيرة وحش ذو عيون خضراء..               
- الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئباً لو لم تكن الخرافُ خرافا..         
- لا يكفي إن تساعد الضعيف بل ينبغي إن تدعمه..
- قسوة الأيام تجعلنا خائفين من غير أن ندري تماماً ما يخيفنا.. إذ أن الأشياء التي تخيفنا ليست إلا مجرد أوهام..                                                    
- مداد قلم الكاتب مقدس مثل دم الشهيد!..
- ليس من الشجاعة إن تنتقم، بل إن تتحمل وتصبر..
- من خلال أشواك الخطر، نحصل على زهور السلام..
- لا يتأوه عاشق مجاناً..
- عندما تأتي البلايا لا تأتي كالجواسيس فرادى.. بل كتائب كتائب..
- لا ترى كل ما تراه عينك ولا تسمع كل ما تسمعه إذنك..

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*وليم شكسبير - William Shakespeare**(1564 – 1616)*  ولد الشاعر والكاتب المسرحي وليم شكسبير في نيسان عام ،1564 في مدينة (سترانفوردأون أفون) في إنكلترا، وكان والده تاجرا ناجحاً اسمه جون شكسبير. وقد تلقى تعليماجيدا في المدرسة المحلية حيث تعلم اللاتينية واليونانية، وحصل شكسبير قدرا كبيرا منالمعلومات التاريخية، سواء في المدرسة او في منزله. وفي عام ،1582 تزوج شكسبير آنهاثاوي، وهي احدى فتيات ستراتفورد، وكانت تكبره بثماني سنوات. وقـد انجبا ثلاثةاطفال، بنتاً سمياها سوزانا، وتوأمين هما هانيت وجوديت. 

وفي تلك الفترة،كشف بعض الغموض الذي يكتنف حياته عن طريق قصة مشهورة، وإن لم تكن مؤكدة، مفادها انهنزح الى لندن هربا، بعدما سرق غزالا من الغابة المتاخمة للقرية.
ومهما يكن الدافع وراء انتقال شكسبير الى لندن، فانه وصلها في عام ،1587 ولم تكدتمضي سنتان على وصوله (1589) حتى اصبح مالكا لمسرح BLACKFRIARS. اما عن مهنتهالسابقة، فهي غير معروفة على وجه التأكيد، شأنها في ذلك شأن كل ما يتعلق به. لكن منالمحتمل انه كان يعمل في التدريس.
ولم يمض عليه وقت طويل، حتى كان قد كرّس نفسه للمسرح. ولعل اول وظيفة شغلهاكانت وظيفة ممثل، ومما لا شك فيه ان التأليف المسرحي في بداية امره كان خاضعا لمهنةالتمثيل الشاقة. ولكن شهرة شكسبير كمؤلف مسرحي في عام ،1592 كانت كافية بعدما ظهرتالطبعة الاولى من احد مؤلفاته (قصيدة فينوس وادونيس). 

وفي عام ،1594 اخذتمسرحياته تنشر بانتظام، وكان ذلك هو العام الذي اصبح فيه

عضوا بارزا في احدى الفرق التمثيلية المعروفة باسم فرقة رجال اللورد تشامبرلين. وهي الفرقة التي كتب لها معظم مسرحياته.
وفي عام 1597 بلغ من النجاح حدا مكّنه من شراء منزل ضخم في ستراتفورد يعرفبـ"المنزل الجديد". وفي العام التالي اصبح شريكا في ملكية مسرح GLOBE THEATRE لعرضمسرحياته. وفي عام ،1612 استقر في ستراتفورد، وامضى السنوات الاخيرة من حياته فيمحاولات متقطعة للتأليف، الى ان توفى في عام ،1616 وهو بعد في الثانية والخمسين منعمره... ولم يكن له ذرية أحياء.

لا يمكن وصف الوضع المالي لشكسبير بالثراءالفاحش، او البؤس. اما كيف امكن مثل هذا الرجل الذي يبدو طبيعيا للغاية، ان يستكشفعبر مسرحياته كل تلك الجوانب من العواطف الانسانية، من انفعالات المآسي العميقة،الى الفكاهة الشعبية في مسرحياته الهزلية، فهو امر ليس بأقل بعثا للحيرة مما يحيطبشخصيته. 

وبقدر ما كانت حياته العامة عادية، كان يدرك كل ما يمكن ان تنطويعليه اخلاق البشر من سمات. لقد كتب شكسبير ما لا يقل عن 154 قصيدة غنائية. وبعض هذهالقصائد الغزلية كتبها الى "الجمال الاسود"، وهي شخصية قد تكون احدى غراميات شكسبيرمن جانبه فحسب. وفي عصر كانت اللغة الانكليزية في اوج ازدهارها، اكتشف فيها شكسبيرآفاقا جديدة من الجمال الشعري. 

فأسلوب جولييت السلس، والبرود المتعالي فياسلوب الملك لير، يسموان كثيرا فوق مستوى اسلوب الحديث العادي. ومسرحية "العاصفة" تتضمن الكثير من الفقرات الرائعة، بخلاف حديث بروسبير القائل: "ان القباب التيتعلوها السحب، والقصور الفاخرة... والمعابد المهيبة، والكرة الارضية العظيمةنفسها... اجل وكل ما خلقته، سوف يتلاشى، وهي مثل هذا البهاء الزائف سوف تذبل ولاتترك وراءها اثرا. هكذا خلقنا، كأننا اطياف احلام، وحياتنا القصيرة يكتنفهاالكرى...". 

اما شكسبير المؤلف المسرحي، فيكاد يكون كاملا. التلاحم بينشخصياته محدد وواضح، واحساسه بالزمن والنتائج رائع. واننا لنجد مشاهد المسرحيةتنتقل انتقالا سريعا من قارة الى اخرى (كما في مسرحية انطونيو وكليوباترا)، دون انيفقد المشاهدون الاحساس بتتابع الاحداث، او يبتعدون عن ملاحقتها. 

ان عبقريةشكسبير تتجلى في اروع مظاهرها في شخصياته. والادوار الثانوية، مثل بولينيوس Polinius ومركوشيو Mercutio واينوباربوس Enobarbus وجاك Jacques تبرز شخصيات ظلتتجذب اليها المشاهدين طيلة قرون. اما المهرجون والمغفلون ومنهم بوطوم Bottom،وفالستاف Falstaff اللذان كان في استطاعتهما ان يتكلما بأكثر مما حدد لهما، فقدكانا قادرين على استدرار ضحكات مشاهديهما، بنكاتهما ذات الطابع المختلف. 

ولا مغالاة في ان جميع المشاهدين يشعرون بالتأثر العميق لمواقف هاملت،وماكبث وعطيل ولير، وهم ينغمسون في الكوارث، في ظروف لا يمكن وصفها الا بأنها "مآسشكسبيرية". ولكن الناحية الاقرب الى المأساة تكمن في ان ترديهم هذا، كان ناتجا منانحرافات في اخلاقهم نفسها. 

ان في شخصيات شكسبير من التعقيد وفي الوقت نفسهمن الاقناع، لدرجة ان النقاد لا يترددون في مناقشة دوافعها الحقيقية، كلما كان هناكمجال للنقد الادبي الجاد. 
و نظرا لعبقرية شكسبير ومنجزاته وذيوع صيته فيبدو من الغريب أن أسمه لم يصنف معالمائة الأوائل وهذا  ليس استهانة بمنجزاته ولكن نظرا لان الشخصيات الأدبية والفنيةعلى العموم لا تملك تأثيراً كبيراً على التاريخ البشري.
فنشاط الزعماء الدينيين والعلماء السياسيين والمكتشفين والفلاسفة أو المخترعينغالبا ما تؤثر في تطورات الحياة البشرية في مختلف المجالات.
فالتقدم العلمي مثلا كان له تأثيره الواضح على المشاكل السياسية والاقتصاديةوقد أثر أيضا على المعتقدات الدينية والمواقف الفلسفية وتطور الفنون. 
ولكن يبدو أن شكسبير هو المبرز بين الشخصيات الأدبية دون منازع فقليل من الناسفي هذه الأيام يقرؤون شوسر وفرجيل وحتى هوميروس ولكن في أي حفلة مسرحية لإحدىروايات شكسبير يحضرها الكثيرون وغالبا ما يقتبس من أقوال شكسبير من قبل أشخاص لميقرؤوا أو يروا مسرحياته.
فمسرحياته قد سببت السرور والمتعة لكثير من القراء والمشاهدين خلال أربعة قرونتقريباً ومن المنتظر أن تظل أعماله مألوفة من قبل الناس لعدة قرون نائية.
ومع أن شكسبير قد كتب باللغة الإنكليزية إلا أنه كان شخصية معروفة عالمياً وقدترجمت معظم أعماله بشكل واسع وقرئت مسرحياته ومثلت في عدد كبير من الأقطار. 


الرجل الذي كتب لكل العصور
قبيل انتهاء القرن الماضي راود وسائل الإعلام سؤال واحد ، كان على الرغم من أهميته معروف وواضح الإجابة : من هو أهم شخصيات الألف سنة الماضية ؟؟ وجاءت الإجابة بنهاية عام 1999 حيث انبثق اسم تكرر كثيراً على أفواه الناس : ويليام شكسبير .
وفي استفتاء قامت به بي بي سي ، فقد هزم شكسبير كل من الشخصيات العالمية من أمثال وينستون تشرشل وإزاك نيوتن . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه : لماذا كل هذا الإطراء ؟ ولماذا احتل كاتب مسرحي مات منذ فترة طويلة وكاتب للعديد من المسرحيات تحكي عن ملوك قتلوا وقصص حب مفرطة ومصير المرابين ، لماذا يحتل تلك المكانة المرموقة ؟ 
تعد أعمال شكسبير الأكثر قراءة وشيوعاً على مدار التاريخ ، كما تمت ترجمة هذه الأعمال إلى أكثر من 100 لغة كما تحولت مسرحياته الشهيرة إلى أكثر من 300 فيلم سينمائي بدءً بـ  King John في عام 1899 والأخير Titus Andronicus والذي قام ببطولته أنتوني هوبكنز وتم عرضه في شهر سبتمبر في بريطانيا ، بالإضافة إلى عرض أعماله على المسارح في جميع أنحاء العالم حتى بعد وفاته بأكثر من 400 عام .

أفكار عالمية
إذن ما هو السر الخفي وراء استمراريته وخلوده ؟ وتنبثق إجابة هذا السؤال من خلال عدد من الأعمال الحديثة التي اعتمدت على كتاباته مثل West Side Story والذي اعتمد على Romeo and Juliet وكذلك Kiss Me Kate المأخوذة من The Taming of the Shrew كما اعتمدت القصة العلمية Forbidden Planet على مسرحيته The Tempest كما اعتمدت الملحمة البطولية Ran  على فكرة مسرحية King Lear .
كل هذه الأعمال ما هي إلا شاهد إثبات على أقوى خصائص أعمال شكسبير الخارقة : وهي بلورتها للأفكار والمشاعر الكونية من إحساس بسيط بالغيرة إلى أدق الأفكار والأحاسيس مثل خطر تقديم العاطفة على العقل والفشل في حسم الموقف والقيام بفعل ما ، أي من ناحية أخرى التردد ، أي أن أعمال شكسبير ناقشت المشاعر الواضحة كالغيرة إلى أدق ما يدور في النفس البشرية مثل ما نراه في Othello و Hamlet .
وعلى هذا الأساس فقد ظلت أعماله مرتبطة ارتباطاً وثيقا بعصرنا الحالي ، حيث منحت شخصياتها المعقدة المخرجين المعاصرين مزيداً من التفسيرات والأفكار الجديدة وهو السر وراء احتلال شكسبير لتلك المكانة في عالم الأدب .
كتب شكسبير على الأقل 38 عملا دراميا ( وإن كان الرقم الصحيح مثار جدال حتى الآن )  متنقلاً من الأعمال الكوميدية خفيفة الظل والأعمال التاريخية  الشهيرة إلى تراجيدياته الدموية .
وقد تساءل العديد من الناس حول مصدر إلهام هذا الكاتب العبقري . وإن كان في غير استطاعتنا تفسير هذا اللغز ونحن لا نعلم إلا أقل القليل عن حياته الخاصة ، حتى تاريخ ميلاده غير محدد تماماً وإن كان نسبة لما حددته الأبرشية فقد تم تعميده في Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire في 26 إبريل 1564.

قصة غير مكتوبة
ما هو مؤكد تماماً أنه كان أخ لخمسة أخوة للأب John Shakespeare حيث كان رجل أعمال وصل إلى مركز يضاهي عمدة Stratford  ودخل الابن ويليام مدرسة The Local Grammar School بما يتناسب مع ابن وجيه من وجهاء المدينة ، وتزوج وهو في الثامنة عشرة من عمره فتاة في منتصف العشرينيات تسمى Anne Hathaway وكانت لديه ابنة اسمها Susanna وفي عام 1585 أصبح لديه توأماً . وللأسف الشديد أن اسم شكسبير اختفى من أي معلومات مسجلة لمدة سبع سنوات كانت هذه السنوات هي ثمرة انتقال هذا الشاب إلى لندن ونبوغه ككاتب مسرحي ينافس بل ويتألق على أعظم كتّاب الدراما في عصره .
وفي غياب التفاصيل المهمة عن بلوغه بالإضافة إلى تعليمه المتواضع ، أدى هذا إلى ادعاء البعض أن شكسبير كاتب مستعار لكاتب آخر هو صاحب أو يستحق هذا الفضل مثل Sir Francis Bacon, Edward de Vere . وفي آخر تقدير ، فقد بلغ عدد الشخصيات التي قد يعود لها فضل تلك العبقرية إلى خمسين شخصية من شعراء الملاحم والبطولات Bard ) ) الحقيقيين . ولكن هذه النظريات المتآمرة لا تحملك على تصديقها وما هي إلا أقوال متملقة . وعموماً لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكر أن إيزاك نيوتن صاحب الثورة العلمية الكبيرة كان مجرد ابن مزارع .
ومع ذلك يظل سر تعلم شكسبير لحرفة الدراما قائماً حتى الآن . ولا يمكن تحديد فترة كتابته لمسرحياته الأولى ، ولكنه من الواضح أنه بدأ بمعالجة القضايا أو الأفكار البسيطة أولاً . وقد ظهر أول مرجع يتحدث عن أولى أنشطته المسرحية في عام 1592 كوثيقة سميت The Groatsworth of Wit حيث تشير إلى أن شكسبير كان ممثلاً في نفس الوقت الذي بدأ فيه كتابة المسرحيات ، وتوضح الصلة بين شكسبير وكتابته للمسرحية التاريخية ذات الثلاثة أجزاء Henry VI .
وكان مؤلف هذه الوثيقة هو Robert Greene كاتب مسرحي يعيش في لندن . وقد كتبت هذه الوثيقة قبيل وفاته وتتضمن تحذيراً واضحاً لكل من صديقه Oxbridge وكذلك لكل منChristopher Marlowe, Thomas Nashe  و  George Peele. وتبعاً لما قاله Greene  فقد ذكر أن " ديكاً مبتدئاً " - حيث كان دائماً ما يدعو شكسبير بذلك - قد ينافسكم في مهنتكم ويهدد مصدر رزقكم .

أحد الشخصيات المسرحية البارزة
قامGreene  باقتباس غامض لبعض السطور من مسرحيتين هما : الجزء الثالث من Henry VI– والمنسوبة غالباً لشكسبير – ونسخة مجهولة من نفس القصة باسم The True Tragedy . وبتحليل القصة الثانية من قبل بعض طلاب الأدب ، وجدوا أن المسرحية الثانية قد كتبت على يد Marlowe . وهذا يعني أن شكسبير قد تعرض لهذا الغضب الكبير من قبل Greene  لإيمانه أن شكسبير الصغير قام بأخذ بعض النصوص من Marlowe وقام بتعديلها لينسبها لنفسه . 
وأياً كانت الحقيقة فقد كانت سنوات شكسبير الثمانية والعشرون قوة لها ثقلها في عالم لندن المسرحي . خلال عدة أسابيع من ظهور وثيقة Greene ، قدم الناشر اعتذاراً متذللاً لشكسبير وتزكيةً وتمجيداً لأمانته ومهارته وموهبته الأدبية . وكانت لهجته المتذللة دليلاً على خوفه من عزل أحد كبار نجوم المسرح في لندن .
ولكن سرعان ما ظهرت موهبة شكسبير الأدبية في المسرحيات التاريخية الرائعة مثل Richard II وتأكدت عبقريته الفنية من خلال The Comedy Of Errors  وRomeo and Juliet .
في نهاية عام 1590 قام شكسبير بإبداع مسرحيات جديدة غير مسبوقة وهي Henry V و Hamlet والتي تحكي عن قصة مأساوية لأمير شاب لا يستطيع مواكبة متطلباته ، وتعد هذه المسرحية من أعظم الأعمال الدرامية التي كتبت على الإطلاق . وبقليل من الذكاء و المهارة ، قام شكسبير باستخدام بعض الفكاهة في مسرحياته الدرامية وحتى التراجيدية لزيادة حدة الموقف . كما أن هناك العديد من الأعمال المسرحية الكوميدية الكاملة أيضاً والتي تجمع بين الكوميديا السمجة والسخرية ، الفنتازيا والواقعية الساحرة مثل  A Midsummer Night’s Dream, As You Like It, The Merry Wives of Windsor.
ولكن تظهر عبقرية شكسبير بوضوح في مسرحياته التراجيدية وخاصةً Hamlet وثلاث مسرحيات أخرى كتبت تقريباً في عام 1605 وهي Othello, King Lear, Macbeth . حيث تُظهر جميعها شخصيات قوية ومعقدة تورطت في النتائج المؤسفة لحماقتهم الخاصة : مثل قائد ينساق وراء غيرته الشديدة ليقتل زوجته المحبة المخلصة وحاكم كهل قاده سوء الحكم على الناس وسوء اتخاذ القرار إلى مقتل بناته وموته هو شخصياً وإقطاعي اسكتلندي تم تدميره وتحطيم آماله بقوى مضادة من الطموح والندم .
حققت أعمال شكسبير الشهرة والمال له . وبعد عرض مسرحية Macbeth والتي كتبت خصيصاً للملك جيمس الأول ، أصبح غنياً بما يكفي لشرائه ممتلكات له في لندن وستراتفورد . كما وجد لديه الوقت لكتابة الشعر حيث قدم مجموعة من أكثر من 150 سونيتة ( قصيدة تتألف من 14 بيتاً ) في عام 1609.
بحلول عام 1612 ، استقر شكسبير في بيته في ستراتفورد وكان يذهب إلى لندن فقط للإشراف على أداء مسرحياته وتتضمن The Tempest, Cymbeline, The Winter’s Tale . 
كما يبدو أنه قد اشترك في تأليف بعض الأعمال مثل المشارَكة في كتابة Two Noble Kinsmen مع الدرامي الناجح John Fletcher وذلك طبقاً لما أوضحه تحليل الكمبيوتر للنص .

الأسطورة التي لا تموت
في بداية عامه الخمسين اعتزل شكسبير فن الكتابة ، ويبدو أن السبب يعود إلى تدهور صحته حيث قام في عام 1616 بكتابة وصيته التي أوصى فيها بتوزيع أمواله على عائلته ، أصدقائه والعامة من الفقراء وفي خلال شهر من كتابة هذه الوصية وبالتحديد في 23 إبريل 1616 توفي شكسبير .
وتضمنت أعماله الخيرية جامعتان هما John Heminge و Henry Condell . وفي عام 1623 قامت الجامعتان بتنظيم إصدار يتضمن 36 من مسرحياته فيما يسمى الآن بـ First Folio وتمت إضافة مسرحيتان إلى هذا الإصدار فيما بعد وهما Pericles و Two Noble Kinsmen . ومازال هذا الإصدار First Folio يعد الأساس أو الجوهر لما يسمى اليوم بالأعمال الكاملة لشكسبير Complete Works of Shakespeare . ويشتمل هذا الإصدار على 800.000 كلمة حيث تعد 1700 كلمة منها من مصطلحات شكسبير الخاصة . كما أصبحت العديد من جمله تستخدم في العصر الحديث . كما صدرت العديد من الكتب التي قام شكسبير بالتنبؤ بالعديد من أسمائها .
وكما قال هاملت أن " the play’s the thing " فإن أعمال شكسبير المسرحية هي التي أسفرت عن هذه العبقرية الفذة التي أسرت كل وجه من أوجه الحياة البشرية وظروفها ودوافعها الداخلية بلغة مازالت لها سحرها الخاص بعد ما يقرب من 500 عام 


مقولات لشكسبير- أيها النوم أنك تقتل يقظتنا..
- هناك ثمة وقت في حياة الإنسان إذا انتفع به نال فوزاً ومجداً، وإذا لم ينتهز الفرصة أصبحت حياته عديمة الفائدة وبائسة..
- إن الآثام التي يأتي بها الإنسان في حياته، غالباً ما تذكر بعد وفاته، ولكن أعماله الحميدة تدفن كما يدفن جسده وتنسى..
- إن المرء الذي يموت قبل عشرين عاماً من اجله، إنما يختصر مدة خوفه من الموت بنفس العدد من السنين.. 
- إن أي مركز مرموق كمقام ملك ليس إثماً بحد ذاته، إنما يغدو إثماً حين يقوم الشخص الذي يناط به ويحتله بسوء استعمال السلطة من غير مبالاة بحقوق وشعور الآخرين..
- الرجال الأخيار يجب ألا يصاحبوا ألا أمثالهم..
- هناك ثمة أوقات هامة في حياة سائر الرجال حيث يقرر أولئك مستقبلهم أما بالنجاح أو بالفشل.. وليس من حقنا أن نلوم نجومنا أو مقامنا الحقير، بل يجب أن نلوم أنفسنا بالذات ..
- نكران الجميل أشد وقعاً من سيف القادر..
- الدنيا مسرح كبير، وان كل الرجال والنساء ما هم إلا لاعبون على هذا المسرح.. 
- لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجاً.. فإذا جاء طلبت منهُ كل شيء..                                             
- إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهم الرجل العظيم.. أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامه بينما نجد إن المرأة  الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب.. ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية.. 
- إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها.. لماذا؟ لأن الحب أعمى..                                 
- يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر..                                        
- لكن  الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يستطيعون أن يروا الحماقات الصارخة التي يرتكبونها هم أنفسهم..             
- إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهمُ الرجل العظيم، أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامهُ.. بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب، ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية..
- الرحمة جوهر القانون، ولا يستخدم القانون بقسوة إلا للطغاة..
- يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتي أجلهم، أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة..
- أن الحزن الصامت يهمس في القلب حتى يحطمه..                                 
- أننا نعلّم الآخرين دروساً في سفك الدماء.. فإذا ما حفظوا الدرس قاموا بالتجربة علينا..   
- على المرء أن ينتظر حلول المساء ليعرف كم كان نهاره عظيماً..                            
- إن الغيرة وحش ذو عيون خضراء..               
- الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئباً لو لم تكن الخرافُ خرافا..         
- لا يكفي إن تساعد الضعيف بل ينبغي إن تدعمه..
- قسوة الأيام تجعلنا خائفين من غير أن ندري تماماً ما يخيفنا.. إذ أن الأشياء التي تخيفنا ليست إلا مجرد أوهام..                                                    
- مداد قلم الكاتب مقدس مثل دم الشهيد!..
- ليس من الشجاعة إن تنتقم، بل إن تتحمل وتصبر..
- من خلال أشواك الخطر، نحصل على زهور السلام..
- لا يتأوه عاشق مجاناً..
- عندما تأتي البلايا لا تأتي كالجواسيس فرادى.. بل كتائب كتائب..
- لا ترى كل ما تراه عينك ولا تسمع كل ما تسمعه إذنك..

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

ألبرت أينشتاين
 (1879-1955)


ولد  في مدينة أُلْم في ألمانيا  وكان والداه هِرمان و يولين أينشتاين يهوديين  منحدرين من أسلاف فلاحين لا يبالغون في تدينهم  كان  والده يدير معملا كهر بائيا صغيراً  بتمويل من احد أقارب يولين   وكان إخفاقه قبل إن يكمل البرت السنة الأولى من عمره هو سبب رحيله إلى مونيخ حيث كوّن  مع أخيه جاكوب  شراكه بحيث أدار صناعة للكهروكيمياويات  وبعد سنه ولدت مايا أخت البرت  لم تكن هذه العائلة متمسكة دينيا فلم تكن تراعي شعائر اليهود 
كان البرت مثل نيوتن طفلا غير سابق لأوانه  فكان بطيئاً في تعلم الكلام ولم تجر الألمانية على لسانه بسهوله إلا حين أصبح في العاشرة  وخشي والداه أن يكون بليدا أو متخلفا ولكن على الأرجح كان يميل إلى أحلام اليقظة التي كانت تختطفه من هذا العالم  فلم يبد كبير الاهتمام بدروسه في المدرسة الكاثوليكية    التي واظب عليها خمس سنوات  لذلك لم يهتم به  مدرسيه حتى انه قد تقدم احد مدرسيه بتقرير  لوالده  بأنه لا أهمية للمجال الذي يختاره لابنه لأنه لن يفلح  في أي مجال أبدا وفي عام 1889 انتقل البرت إلى ثانوية لويتبولد وهي مدرسه ألمانية نموذجيه حيث  كان يعنى المعلمون بالمحافظة على انضباط الطلاب مثلما يعتنون  بتعليمهم دروسهم  فغرس هذا الجو ألقسري القاسي في نفس البرت  ميزة الارتياب بالسلطة  وخاصة التعليمية  وقد أكد البرت بعد ذلك أن معلمين هذه المدرسة غير صالحين لعملهم  وهي كغيرها من المدارسة  وهذا ما اثبت لألبرت أن على المرء أن يكون شكاكا  دائما بالأعراف (العلمية فقط ) وهي الطريقة التي اتخذها البرت  في نظرته للميكانيكا التقليدية  حين كان يعتقد اغلب المدرسين أن الفيزياء انتهت ولم يتبقى منها سوى القليل  . وقد حدث لألبرت حادث  ترك اثر  عميقاً في نفسه  إذ عثر على كتاب  وهو في الثانية عشر عن الرياضيات وتعلم منه الهندسة  قبل أن تدرس له في المدرسة وترك اتساق النظريات  أثرا لم ينمحي . 
 في عام 1894  بعد أن اخفق هرمان في عمله انتقل  والداه وأخته إلى ميلانو في إيطاليا ولما لم يكن البرت قد استوفى شروط شهادته التي كانت ضرورية لقبوله في الجامعة  فقد تخلف عن أسرته وبقي في رعاية  بعض الأقارب ولما لم يكن سعيداً في مدرسته والمنزل بدأ يهمل في   عمله إلى أن طلب منه أخيرا احد الأساتذة  أن يترك الثانوية  فقبل البرت نصيحته  بكل سرور  ورحل إلى ميلانو  للانضمام إلى أسرته  وقد بدأ يفكر جديا بسبب وضع أسرته  المالي القلق  في نوع المهنة التي عليه أن يمارسها  ولاسيما  أن افتقاره للشهادة  الذي حرمه من الانتساب إلى أي جامعه في ايطاليا ’ ولكن سرعان ما علم أن معهد البوليتكنيك (المتعدد التقانات)  في زوريخ  في سويسرا  لا يتطلب شهادة ثانوية  لانتساب  إليه  وأن ما على الطالب المرشح إلا أن يجتاز فحص القبول  وهكذا سافر أينشتاين إلى سويسرا وتقدم  للامتحان ولكنه لم ينجح وكان إخفاقه ناجما عن عدم تحضيره المناسب أكثر مما كان ناجما عن افتقاره للمعرفة  في علوم الرياضيات الأساسية  لذلك انتسب إلى المدرسة الثانوية  في آرو وأجهد نفسه  في دراسة  الموضوعات  الضعيفة لديه مثل علم الأحياء واللغات  وقد وجد أينشتاين  أن سنته في آرو كانت سارة بخلاف  سنواته في ثانوية لويتبولد  فمعظم  المعلمين كانوا يظهرون اهتمام أكبر في تعليم الطلاب أن يفكروا وحدهم بدلاً من أن يرهبوهم  . ومهما يكن  فقد تقدم للامتحان  القبول في عام 1896 ونجح فيه نجاحا  حسنا  هيأه لمتابعة أربع سنوات بعدها  يصبح معلما  وقد أتى قبوله في معهده البوليتكنيك  السويسري  في أواسط نفس العام  بعد ستة اشهر من تخليه عن الجنسية الألمانية  رسميا  وظل بلا جنسيه لنه لم يطلب الجنسية السويسرية . ولم تكن سنوات المعهد الخارقة فقد استمر في مناقشات طويلة مع أصدقائه في مواضيع تتدرج من السياسة والدين إلى العلم والرياضيات  وكان لا يهتم كثير بملبسه ويعزف على كمانه من حين إلى أخر في حفلات موسيقيه فرديه  وكان يقوم بنزهات طويلة سيرا على الأقدام  في الريف  وتعلم قيادة المركب الشراعي وقد وجد بعد جو دراسته الأكاديمية الكئيب في ألمانيا حياة راقيه ولطيفه في المعهد  غير أن موقفه الواهن وغير النشط تجاه قاعات الدرس لم يتغير  فنادرا ما كان يحضر المحاضرات   وكان يقرأ كتبه في غرفته ويستعير الملخصات من زملائه كي ينجح في امتحانه  ومع ذلك وجد البرت  أن الشروط الأكاديمية تتطلب منه لكي يحقق رغبته  في أن يصبح فيزيائي  أن يكون لديه أساس متين في علوم الرياضيات  كما أقنعت مطالب المنهج البرت بميزة نظام التعليم الذاتي فاجبر نفسه على امتلاك ناصية المبادئ الأساسية وبعد نيله الشهادة عام 1900 اخفق في الحصول على مركز مساعد في المعهد  لان عدم اهتمامه لم يشجع احد من الأساتذة  على قبوله  وقد تدبر عمل في زوريخ  مع أ ز ولفر مدير مرصد السويسري  الفيدرالي

يتبع

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

ويتصرف مثله وكأنه يتألف من حبيبات (كموم)  طاقة كل منها (حاصل ضرب ثابت بلانك في التواتر ) وهو ما اثبت وجود كموم الضوء التي عرفت بالفوتونات  وراح يشرح ويحلل إلى أن  اثبت انه لا يمكن إهمال المظهر الموجي في الإشعاع ولا  المظهر الحبيبي فيه وإلا لوقع في التحليل .      وأكمل اينشتاين بحثه هذا بأن  بين بطريقه سهله جدا أن  نظرية الكم في الضوء تفسر الأثر الكهرضوئي . فقد اكتشف هيرتز انه عندما يثير بإشعاع بنفسجي كرة معدنية مشحونة فإنها سرعان ما تفقد شحنتها  في حين أنه لا يحدث ذلك مع عندما يسلط على الكرة أشعة حمراء  وكان تومسون قد اكتشف الإلكترون  فأصبح واضحا أن الإشعاع فوق البنفسجي ينتزع الإلكترون  من سطح الكرة المعدنية لأنها تمتص من الإشعاع ما يكفي لتحطيم الروابط  التي ثبتتها على الكرة ولابد  للضوء الأحمر أن ينتزع مثل الضوء البنفسجي وفقا للقوانين التقليدية في الضوء لان الطاقة تعتمد على شدة الموجه أي سعتها فقط وليس على طول موجتها أو تواترها  ولكن التجارب أثبتت أن الضوء الأحمر لا يستطيع انتزاع الإليكترون . 

فسر اينشتاين هذه النتيجة باستخدام مفهوم كم الضوء غذ يُنتزع كل إلكترون بامتصاصه فوتونا واحدا  ولذلك يجب أن تكون طاقة الفتون كافيه للقيام بالعمل المطلوب لانتزاع الإلكترون وإعطائه طاقته الحركية المرصودة ولكن تواتر الفتون الأحمر اضعف  بحسب صيغة بلانك من أن تكون طاقته كافيه للقيام بالعمل المطلوب وهو انتزاع الإلكترون   لذلك مهما كان عدد  الفتونات الحمراء التي تصيب الكرة المعدنية  فإنها لا تنزع الإلكترونات  هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فإن تواتر الإشعاع البنفسجي كبير جدا بما يكفي لأن ينتزع فوتونه إلكترونا من قاعدته المعدنية .ولم يكتف أينشتاين بذلك بل كشف أيضا خاصية أخرى  وهي أن الإلكترونات  تنتزع من نقاط منفصلة في سطح معدن مما يدل على أن كل نقطه من هذه النقاط تلقت حبيبة طاقه (كم) . ويمكن  للموجة أن تنتشر على الكرة بأكملها فتستطيع كل نقطة من الكره أن تصدر إلكترونا . وقد وضع اينشتاين معادلة بسيطة جدا  تعطي تواتر الفتون واللازم لانتزاع إلكترون من سطح المعدن واكتساب طاقته الحركية المرصودة  وقد نال جائزة نوبل  للفيزياء للعام 1921 على معادلته تلك والتي شرحها في نحو صفحة واحدة وتحقق من صحتها بتجارب روبرت ميليكان. 

 وكان معظم فيزيائي ذلك العصر ينظرون إلى أن نظرية الكم تقنية رياضية فقط  غايتها تفسير الطيف الإشعاعي لجسم اسود متصل  وانه ليس لها أي مضمون فكان مفهوم الفتون مفهماً نابيا إذا قورن بالنجاح الذي حققته نظرية مكسو يل في الأمواج الكهرطيسيه مع ذلك قبل اينشتاين بنظرية الكم بصفتها حقيقة علميه راسخة يمكن تطبيقها  في كل مجالات الفيزياء وقد بحث مسألة الحرارة النوعية في الأجسام الصلبة وطبق عليها نظرية الكم  وتبين له السبب في أن القيم المقيسه للحرارة النوعية  لا تتفق إطلاقا عند درجات الحرارة  المنخفضة مع القيم التي حسبت بالطريقة التقليدية  غذ أن الأجسام الصلبة تعالج على أنها مجموعه من الهزازات التوافقية( فينظر للموجات أنها تهتز اهتزاز مرناً بفعل قوى التجاذب بينها  والتي تحافظ عليها مشدودة بعضه إلى بعض).... وهذه النظرة توصل إلى قيم غير صحيحه في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة  في حين توصل اينشتاين   إلى القيمة الصحيحة  عندما عزا لكل هزاز قيمة الطاقة  الوسطى التي ُتحسب من نظرية الكم. 

 وفي آخر بحث عظيم نشره اينشتاين عن الإشعاع  كان  عام 1917 أشار إلى خاصيتين  مهمتين للفتون كان لهما تأثير عميق في الفيزياء وفي تقنيات الضوء فقد استنتج من صيغة بلانك في الإشعاع  من دون أن يرجع على إشعاع الجسم اسود بل اكتفى بدراسة إصدار الإشعاع  وامتصاصه من ِقََبَل إلكترونات تصدر إشعاع وتمتصه بقفزها من مدار إلى آخر بين سلسلة المدارات  المنفصلة المباحة.  وفرض أن إلكترون القافز يمتص أو يصدر في كل قفزه فوتونا له تواتر  معين كما كان عليه أن يفرض أيضا لكي يكمل استنتاجه  أن إلكترون علاوة على انه يقفز تلقائيا من مدار مرتفع من الطاقة إلى مدار منخفض  فإنه يطلق فوتوناً  له  تواتر معين   وإذا مر به فتون كهذا الفوتون  قبل أن يتاح له القفز إلى مدار منخفض فإن الفتون المار يحرضه على القفز ويجبره على إطلاق فوتون مماثل له ويسير في نفس الاتجاه  الذي يسير في الفوتون العابر ويتصاحبان متلازمين  وقد اصدر اينشتاين على هذا تسمية ( الإصدار المثار للإشعاع)  والذي اصبح أساس أشعة الليزر

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أخى الغالى عصام
التميز ليس بجديد عليك
والموضوع يستحق كل التقدير من الجميع
موضوع مبهر بارك الله فيك أخى الجميل
صور جميلة وأحداث أجمل
وأنا متابع مع أن شاء الله
جزاك الله ألف خير

تحياتى ..

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني 

متابعة للموضوع منذ بدأت أن تخطه يداك ......
يعجزني التعبير علي ايفائك حقك علي هذا المجهود الرائع .....
سلمت وسلمت يداك علي الصور والمعلومات القيمة ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> أخى الغالى عصام
> التميز ليس بجديد عليك
> والموضوع يستحق كل التقدير من الجميع
> موضوع مبهر بارك الله فيك أخى الجميل
> صور جميلة وأحداث أجمل
> وأنا متابع مع أن شاء الله
> جزاك الله ألف خير
> 
> تحياتى ..


*ميمو حبيب قلبي .. منورني والله يا غالي انهاردة .. والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال اعجابك .. مش عارف والله اقول لك ايه .. فقد خجلتني كلماتك*
* تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> *الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني* 
> 
> *متابعة للموضوع منذ بدأت أن تخطه يداك ......*
> *يعجزني التعبير علي ايفائك حقك علي هذا المجهود الرائع .....*
> *سلمت وسلمت يداك علي الصور والمعلومات القيمة ......*
> *لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......*
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> *ليلة عشق*


*الأخت ليلة عشق اسفرتي ونورتي بمرورك العطر بعطر المسك والبخور والعنبر .. وسعيد والله ان الموضوع نال اعجاب الاثنين الي فازوا فى المسابقه .. ده شرف كبير لي والله .. وللموضوع بقيـه لسـه ما خلص .* 
*تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

* إسحاق نيوتن**(   1642- 1727 )* 




*ولد السير إسحاق نيوتن(   1642- 1727 ) يوم عيد الميلاد بعد وفاة والده بثلاثة أشهر وقد سمي باسم والده الذي كان معاوناً زراعياً للسيد حنا أيكسوف  في وولثورب في مقاطعة لنكن شر ومع أن المولود كان هزيلاً عليل الصحة إلا أنه نجح في أن يظل على قيد الحياة(بعد مشيئة الله )  وأن ينشأ قوياً أن لم يتمتع قط بصحة ممتازة ولم يعش إسحاق طفولة سعيدة لأن والدته تزوجت قبل أن يبلغ السنتين من عمره من قس بروتسي ثري يدعى بر نابا سميث فتركت إسحاق في رعاية جدته وانتقلت إلى القرية المجاورة  التي كان يعيش فيها زوجها لكي تساعده في تربية أطفاله الثلاثة وهكذا ظل إسحاق منفصلاً عن والدته قرابة تسع سنوات إلى أن توفي زوج أمه عام 1653وقد أثر غيابها على الأرجح تأثيراً حاداً في نشأة إسحاق وفي شخصيته بل ولا شك أنه كون موقفه من النساء عامة لذلك لم يكن له معهن شأن يذكر في حياته كلها ولم يتزوج أبداً وفيما عدا قصة حب عابرة في شبابه كان اهتمامه منصباً بكليته على عمله وإلى مدى أقل على منتقد يه إذ (إن الشعور الحاد بعدم الأمان الذي جعل القلق يسيطر عليه لدى نشره أعماله والعنف اللامعقول الذي كان يدافع به عنها لازماه طيلة حياته كلها بل ويمكن تتبع آثارهما حتى سنواته الأولى ) ....*

*وليس في طفولة نيوتن المبكرة ما يدل دلالة واضحة على قدراته العقلية فقد كان طفلاً محباً للاستطلاع وتلميذاً متوسطاً في المدرسة الثانوية في غرانتام وكان ينفق من الوقت في أحلام اليقظة في قاعة الدرس أكثر مما كان بفضل البقاء وحيداً مع نفسه أكثر من مصاحبة الآخرين ونادراً ما كان يمارس الألعاب الرياضية مع الأولاد الآخرين إذ كان مزاجياً متوتر الأعصاب جداً ولكنه كان يخلد إلى تفحص أفكاره وقد أظهر فعلاً بعض البراعة الميكانيكية (فصنع أدوات آلية من تصميمه مثل طائرة ورقية و مزولة  وساعة مائية و هلم جرا ) وبعد موت زوج أمه دعته والدته ليدير الملكية الكبيرة التي آلت إليها فلم تدوم هذه المهمة طويلاً إذ أثبت نيوتن عند إدارته لهذه المزرعة أنه لا يصلح لذلك إطلاقاً وأنه غير قادر على التلاؤم مع العمال المزارعين فضلاً عن اهتمامه بالأمور الزراعية كان ضعيفاً وكان من محاسن الصدف أن خاله أقنع والدته بضرورة إعادة نيوتن إلى المدرسة في غرانتام لكي يدرس فيها اللاتينية والحساب ويهيئ نفسه لصعوبات ا لتعليم الجامعي وكانت نتائج أعمال نيوتن في مواضيع دراسته كافية لقبوله في كلية ترينيتي في كامبردج حيث حصل على شهادة القبول في عام 1661 أي عند بلغ الثامنة عشر من عمره  وكانت جامعة كمبردج في ذلك الوقت مثل غيرها من الجامعات لا تزال غارقة في تعاليم أرسطو ومذهبه على الرغم من أن انتساب نيوتن أليها جاء بعد أن كان كوبرنيق و كبلر وغاليليه قد أسهموا إسهاماً عظيماً في العلم الحديث لذلك قلما كان يدور النقاش عن نظام  ;,كوبرينق القائل بمركزية الشمس أو عن ميكانيكا غاليله وكان على  نيوتن وزملائه في الدراسة أن يتلوا بدلاً من ذلك دروساً عن أعمال أرسطو وأفلاطون وعن النظرة الشائعة آنذاك وهي أن الأرض مركز الكون على الرغم من تزايد اتضاح عدم واقعيتها غير أن نيوتن كان قد اجتذبته أعمال فلاسفة  الفيزياء من أمثال رينيه ديكارت الذي ( كان قد بدأ بصياغة مفهوم جديد عن الطبيعة يصورها شيئاً معقداً غير شخصي وآلة عاطلة ) بل إن تأثير ديكارت في نيوتن كان هائلاً لأن ديكارت بخلاف أرسطو (كان ينظر إلى الواقع الفيزيائي على أنه ليس سوى جسيمات مادية متحركة باستمرار) , (ويعتقد بأن جميع  الظواهر الطبيعية تنشأ عن تثير أثير هذه الجسيمات بعضاً في بعض تأثيراً آلياً ) هذا فضلاً عن أن نيوتن وقع تحت تأثير الرياضي إسحاق بارو الذي كان أول من تعرف ألمعية نيوتن وشجعه على اهتمامه بالرياضيات كما لفت انتباهه إلى دراسة البصريات فعمل نيوتن في سنتيه الأخيرتين في كمبردج على تقوية مهاراته الرياضية وظل يتابع في الوقت نفسه دراسة أعمال علماء النهضة وفلاسفتها كما بدأ أيضاً بصياغة مفاهيمه التي غدت فيما بعد أسس إسهاماته المنقطعة النظير في العلم غير أن الجهود الكبيرة التي بذلها في دراسته الخاصة جعلت دراسته الأكاديمية المطالب بها غير متميزة  لذلك 0عندما نال نيوتن شهادة البكالوريوس في نيسان /أبريل عام 1665 مرت أعظم موهبة في تاريخ الجامعة التعليمي بدون أن يأبه لها أحد لأن نيوتن (كان قد بحث في الفلسفة الجديدة والرياضيات الحديثة حتى لكأنه صانعه في حين قصر تقدمه في دراسات على مذكرته الجامعية وفي عام 1665 تفشى وباء الطاعون في لندن مما دفع نيوتن إلى مغادرته كمبردج والعودة إلى بيته في وولثورب حيث قضى العامين التاليين متأملاً الأفكار التي بدأ اهتمامه  بها حين كان في الجامعة عن المكان والزمان و الحركة (ومن المسلم به أنه كان حين عودته إلى كمبردج عام 1667 قد  أرسى نهائياً أسس أعماله في المجلات الكبيرة الثلاثة التي اقترن بها اسمه إلى الأبد وهي حساب التفاضل والتكامل وطبيعة الضوء الأبيض والتثاقل (حقل الثقالة) الكوني وما يترتب عليه من أمور كما اكتشف أيضاً نظرية ذات الحدين (ألحدا نية)بل إنه (أثناء هذه المدة نفسها كان قد تفحص عناصر الحركة الدائرية واستنبط من تطبيق تحليله على القمر و الكواكب  علاقة التربيع العكسي التي تقول إن القوة المركزية (الموجهة وفق نصف القطر المتجهي )التي تؤثر في الكوكب تتناقص متناسبة عكساً مع بعده عن الشمس ـــ أي تلك العلاقة التي غدت بعد ذلك قانوناً حاسماً للتثاقل الكوني ) ففي هذين العامين الرائعين اللذين قضاهما نيوتن في وولثورب وأوصل أعمال غاليله  وكبلر إلى استنتاجاتهما المنطقية وصاغ القوانين الفيزيائية اللازمة لتفسير ديناميكية كون ميكانيكي فطغت إنجازاته العلمية على علم القرنين التاليين وعلى فلسفتهما حتى ليصعب على المرء أن يفهم كيف أمكن لشاب ناشئ في سنه أن ينجز هذه الأعمال الفذة في مدة قصيرة كهذه بيد أن مفتاح الإجابة عن ذلك كامن في أن ألمعية نيوتن تقوم على قدرته التي لا تجارى على التركيز. كانت موهبته التي تميز بها هي قدرته على إبقاء المشكلة الفعلية المحضة حية في ذهنه إلى أن تتضح له حقيقتها بلا لبس أو غموض ويخيل لي أن تفوقه يرجع إلى أن قوى الحدس و البصيرة لديه لم يوهب بمثل شدتها وجلدها إنسان على الإطلاق فكل من فكر يوماً ما تفكيراً علمياً محضاً أو فلسفياً يعرف كيف يمكن للمرء أن يبقى مشكلة ما في ذهنه لحظة من الزمن وكيف يستجمع كل قوى التركيز لديه لكي ينفذ إلى حقيقتها وكيف أن هذه المشكلة ستتلاشى وتفلت وسيجد أن ما هو بصدد تقديره مجرد هباء وإني لأعتقد أن نيوتن كان قادراً على إبقاء مشكلة ما في ذهنه ساعات بل أياماً وأسابيع إلى أن تسلم له سرها المكنون وأنه كان باستطاعته عندئذ وهو الذي كان يتقن الرياضيات إتقاناً فائقاً أن يعطيها مظهرها المنطقي اللائق بها قدر ما يشاء لكي تصبح صالحة للعرض غير أن تفوقه الحقيقي الخارق كان في حدسه وبصيرته ـــإذ يقول دي مورغان (كان موفقاً جداً في تخميناته ) (حتى لقد كان يبدو أنه يعرف أكثر مما يمكن أن يكون قادراً على توفير وسائل برهانـه ) كانت نظرية نيوتن في الثقالة تعتمد على نظريته القائلة (أن معدل سرعة السقوط تتناسب مع شدة 
قوة التثاقل وأن هذه القوة تتناقص تبعاً لمربع المسافة عن مركز الأرض ) إذ قادته مشاهدته سقوط تفاحة من شجرة على الأرض عند إقامته في وولثورب إلى إن يستنتج أن الأرض تجذب التفاحة باستمرار حتى حين تكون على الأرض وهذه الفكرة بأن الأرض تجذب الأشياء القريبة من سطحها لم تكن جديدة إلا أن نيوتن كان أول من قال بأن هذه القوة التي تسبب سقوط التفاحة على الأرض هي نفسها القوة التي تبقي القمر في مداره حول الأرض وتبقي الأرض في مدارها حول الشمس ولكن ما أوضحه قانون التربيع العكسي رياضياً هو كيف أن قوى التجاذب بين جسمين تتوقف على كتلتيهما وعلى المسافة بينهما كما بين هذا القانون أيضاً النتيجة التي توصل ليها نيوتن وهي أن قوة التثاقل ارضي لا تتميز بأي شيء خاص بها وإنما يمكن أن نجدها ناشئة عن جميع الأجسام في العلم ولم يكتف نيوتن بأن وحد ميكانيك  كبلر وغاليليو  وأكمله بل بين أيضاً أن حركات العالم الديناميكية أن توصف بعلاقات رياضية أساسية تصلح في أي مكان في هذا الكون حتى لقد أعطت فائدة الرياضيات المؤكدة هذه الفلسفة الطبيعية (كما كانت تسمى الفيزياء آنذاك )  أساساً نظرية قائماً بذاته لم  يكن لها مثل من قبل قط .وكان ثاني إنجازات نيوتن 
**
العظيمة تجاربه في ضوء والنظرية الجسيمية التي كونها عنه فحين كان في وولثورب قام بتجارب على الموشور ولاحظ أنه عندما يمر شعاع ضوئي عبر موشور ( كان ينكسر ولكنه يتجزأ إلى أجزاء تنكسر بانحرافات مختلفة وأن الحزمة التي تسقط على الحاجز ليست مجرد بقعة متسعة من الضوء وإنما هي شريط ذو ألوان متتابعة مرتبة بحسب ترتيب ألوان قوس قزح المألوفة الأحمر فالبرتقالي ثم الأصفر فالأخضر فالأزرق ثم البنفسجي ) وحين كان يمر الضوء عبر موشور ثانٍ (مقلوب بالنسبة للأول)  كانت الألوان تعود فتتحدد لتكون حزمة بيضاء فساقته هذه التجارب إلى استنتاج أن الضوء الأبيض يتكون من جميع ألوان القوس  قزح وأرشده ثبات المركبات اللونية الظاهري للضوء وإنما للضوء الأبيض إلى تكوين نظرية جسيميه للضوء عبر إذ (اعتقد أن الأشعة الأفرادية (وهي برأيه جسيمات من قدر معين) تثير عندما تسقط على شبكة العين احساسات بألوان  إفرادية ) ومع أن زملائه قبلوا بعد ذلك بوجه عام نظريته أن الضوء يتألف من جسيمات غاية في الصغر إلا أن عدد من المعارضين مثل كريستان هو  ينغر كانوا يحاجون بأن الضوء يتألف من أمواج غير أن نيوتن كان يرد على ذلك بأن الضوء لو كان تموجياً لكان يجب أن ينعطف (يتعرج)  عند الظلال على نحو ما ينعطف الصوت حول الحواف ويصبح مسموعاً وكان نيوتن على حق في فكرته هذه ولم يمض سوى سنوات  حتى أثبتت تجارب أكثر دقة بأن الضوء ينعطف فعلاًًًًًًًًًًًًًً وأنه لذلك يملك خواص تموجية ولكن النظرية الجسيمية أعيدت لها الحياة مع ذلك بمعنى ما في بداية القرن العشرين حين اقترح ألبرت أينشتاين أن الضوء يتألف من جسيمات منفصلة تدعى اليوم  ( فوتونات ) وعلى كل حال فإن الحوار في هذا قد لا ينتهي أبداً إلى نتيجة حاسمة لأن الضوء يظهر كلا
الطبيعيتين الجسيمية والتموجة .وبعد أن أعيد  افتتاح كمبردج في1667انتخب نيوتن عضواً في كلية    ترينيتي وبعد ذلك بعامين تخلى موجه نيوتن وناصحه إسحاق بارو عن مركزه موصياً بأن نيوتن خلفاً له فبدأ نيوتن بإلقاء محاضرات في البصريات دون أن يكون قد نشر بعد أي شيء عن اكتشافاته كما تابع تجاربه في الضوء  وصنع أول مقراب عاكس وقد نشر بعد أي شيء عن اكتشافه كما تابع تجاربه في الضوء وصنع أول مقراب عاكس . وقد أثار هذا المقراب اهتماماً عظيماً لدى الجمعية الملكية أدى إلى انتخاب  نيوتن عضواً في هذه الهيئة عام 1672 فشجع هذا الشرف نيوتن على تقديم نشرة علمية في البصريات لاقت هجوماً قاسياً من روبرت هوك (الذي كان آنذاك رئيساً للجمعية الملكية ويعد نفسه خبيراً في البصريات )..

يتبــع..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

* وقد أثارت طريقته المتعالية في مراجعة النشرة غضب نيوتن الذي كان لا يستطيع تقبل أي نقد لعمله أو أي جدل مقيت (ولم يمض عام كامل على تقديم نيوتن لنشته حتى ضاق ذرعاً بتبادل الآراء في المناقشات وأصابه من الضجر ما جعله يقطع صلاته ويعيش في عزلة فعلية  ). أما خلافات نيوتن مع هوك هو ينغز في طبيعة الضوء فقد طغا عليها  جدل دار حول اكتشاف حساب التفاضل والتكامل الذي بدأ في عام 1684 عندما نشر غ.و. لينبتز  بحثه عن هذا الموضوع وكان تأخر نيوتن في نشر بحثه عن هذا الحساب حتى عام 1704 هو السبب في اختلاط الأمر حول من له الحق في هذا الاكتشاف حتى إلى ما بعد ذلك التاريخ وكان كل من الرجلين يبدي صداقته للآخر ومن المرجع أن ليبنتز كان قد بدأ بتطوير حساب التفاضل والتكامل حتى قبل أن يبدأ ليبنتز بدراسة الرياضيات ولكن النزاع بدأ يطرح على الصعيد القومي بين أناس لم يكونوا يعرفون أي شيء عن عمل كل من العالمين ومع ذلك كانوا يجادلون بانفعال حول صاحب هذا الاكتشاف أهو إنكليزي أم ألماني ولم تنته المشكلة طيلة حياة نيوتن ففي حين كان كثيرون من زملائه راغبين في تبرئته من تهمة الإدعاء بسبب عدم توفر أي دليل (نظراً لشهرته العلمية الواسعة ) كان معظم علماء القارة الأوربية (دون الجزر البريطانية ) ورياضيوها يستخدمون رموز ليبنتز ومصطلحاته واستمر استخدامها إلى الآن لأنها أكثر ملائمة  ولقد حقق نيوتن أهم اكتشافاته في الضوء والرياضيات في لأواسط الثمانينات من القرن السابع عشر لكنه فيما عدا نشرات قليلة عن البصريات لم ينشر إلا القليل من أعماله ولا سيما قانونه في  الثقالة حتى أن علاقته المتوترة مع العديد من معاصريه في الجمعية الملكية كانت تجعله بين حين وآخر يشمئز من العلم ويتوجه باهتمامه إلى مواضيع أخرى كانت تحيره دائماً كالدين و التأملات الصوفية بل إن أهم عمل له المبادئ كان من الممكن ألا يكتب بتاتاً لولا دعوى خصمه القديم هوك  بأن من الممكن تفسير حركات الكواكب بقانون التربيع العكسي للجاذبية مع أن هوك غير قادر على إثبات نظريته فما كان من إدموند هالي صديق نيوتن إلا طرح المسألة على نيوتن وسأله  كيف يجب أن تتحرك الكواكب إذا كانت قوة التجاذب بينها وبين الشمس تتناقص متناسبة عكساً مع مربع أبعادها عن الشمس فأجاب نيوتن بأن الكواكب يجب أن تسير في مدارات إهليلجية (قطوع ناقصة ) وحين سأله هالي بعدئذ لماذا تعتقد بأنها تتحرك على هذا النحو أجاب بأنه حسب مداراتها"وهكذا طلب هالي من نيوتن أن يبرهن نظريته سبباً في أن يبدأ بتأليف كتاب يشرح فيه نظريته عن الجاذبية (الثقالة )ويشرح كل قوانين الحركة الثلاثة التي صاغها " وقد أنجز نيوتن كتابه المخطوط في 18 شهراً ثم نشره  على نفقة هالي بعنوان (المبادئ الرياضية للفلسفة العلمية ) ومع أن هذا الكتاب كان قد كتب على شكل سلسلة من البديهيات والبراهين المصاغة بكلمات مكثفة جداً إلا أنه يظل أعظم ما كتب من الأعمال العلمية وأشدها تأثيراً على الإطلاق فلقد أعطى صورة للاكون  وفقاً لجميع الحركات الديناميكية التي تخضع لقانون الجاذبية واكتسب نيوتن بفضل كتابه المبادئ شهرة عالمية وضمن به  مكانة  مرموقةً لا مثيل لها في المجتمع   العلمي :"لقد كان النظام النيوتني قائماً على مجموعة من الافتراضات القليلة البسيطة المطورة وفق تفكير رياضي واضح وجذاب يكاد يصعب على المحافظين (الحذرين من التجديد ) أن لديهم العزم والجرأة لمحاربته ". ولكن نيوتن الذي اصبح رمزاً حياً لعصر العقل سرعان ما ضل عن طريق العلم وبدأ يبذل جهوداً جهيدة لا طائل منها لكي يثبت كيف تتحول المعادن الخسيسة إلى ذهب , وراح يكتب عن الكيمياء أسفاراً مطولة لك تكن لها مع ذلك أي قيمة أو نفع على الإطلاق وقد كتب نيوتن أيضاً بوصفه مؤمناً احتفظ بمعتقداتها الدينية لنفسه وكتمها كي يضمن بقاءه في عمله في كمبردج أكثر من مليون كلمة يبدي فيها تأملاته عن معاني آيات الكتاب المقدس الخفية وبين أن عمر الأرض 5000 اعتماداً على عدد الأجيال المذكورة في التوراة".*
*وقد عانى نيوتن عام 1692 من انهيار عصبي ربما كان ناشئاً عن الإجهاد ليس إلا ولكنه أجبره على ترك العمل ما يقارب  من عامين على الرغم من أنه شفي من المرض تماماً .ومع ذلك فقد توج بحوثه العلمية بخاتمة بارزة ،إذ أمضى بعض الوقت خلال العقدين التاليين وهو يجمع أدلة وقرائن عن  نظريته في الضوء التي نشرت قبل أن تظهر بالعنوان المشهور بالبصريات         عام 1704  بعقدين . وكان السبب في تأخر نشر الكتاب ، هو أن نيوتن كان يرفض نشره قبل وفاة هوك عام  1703 . وفي هذا العام انتخب نيوتن  رئيساً للجمعية الملكية (خلفاً لهوك) وقد ظل يشغل هذا المنصب حتى وفاته. كما انتخب أيضاً عضواً في البرلمان عام  1689  ولكنه لم يطلب الكلام طيلة السنوات العدة التي قضاها في عضويته إلا مرة واحدة عندما طلب إغلاق نافذة كانت مفتوحة .*
*وفي عام 1696  عُين نيوتن مراقباً لدار سك النقود ، وبعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات تسلم منصب الرئيس الأعلى للدار ومع نيوتن ظل محافظاً على انتسابه المهني إلى الجامعة حتى عام 1701  إلا أن تعيينه في الدار أنهى* 
*عملياً مهامه الأكاديمية نظراً لانتقاله إلى لندن لتسلم واجباته الرسمية .ولقد حاول بعض المعلقين أن يثبتوا هذا التغيير في عمل نيوتن حرم العالم  العلمي أكبر شخصياته شموخاً لمدة تقرب من ربع قرن من حياته ولكن نيوتن نفسه كما يبدو كان لديه الاستعداد لأن يعيش خارج الجامعة كما كان راغباً في أن يتمتع بشهرته في دوامة لندن الاجتماعية ثم أن هذا التعيين لم يكن مجرد شرف رمزي  لأن  نيوتن  نفسه بذل مجهوداً كبيراً لإنجاز مشروع السك  وقد رُفع نيوتن أيضا إلى رتبة فارس  من قبل الملكة آن في عام 1705 وكان هذا شرفا لم يُمنحه عالم من قبل قط  وكان يحظى بدخل ثابت وقد استمر ذلك إلى أن توفي ولم يحظى قبله ولا بعده شرفا قوميا كالذي حظي به نيوتن  *

----------


## saladino

*موضوع ومعلومات رائعة موجزة وسرد لشخصيات لها تااريخها الرائع

مشكور رحال وفى انتظار البقية*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> *موضوع ومعلومات رائعة موجزة وسرد لشخصيات لها تااريخها الرائع*
> 
> *مشكور رحال وفى انتظار البقية*


 
*الرائع هو مرورك المميز صلادينوو ... مشكور يا غالي ..* 
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الموضوع شيق و جميل
تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم رحال
سيكون لى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## قلب مصر

الحقيقة فعلا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
كل شخصية في الموضوع بالفعل تستحق أن يفرد لها موضوع منفصل
كل الشكر لك على مجهودك المميز
 :f:   :f:

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الموضوع شيق و جميل
> تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم رحال
> سيكون لى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله
> دمت بكل الخير


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*الموضوع زاد جمال بمرورك العطر بعطر الزهور leader*
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> الحقيقة فعلا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
> كل شخصية في الموضوع بالفعل تستحق أن يفرد لها موضوع منفصل
> كل الشكر لك على مجهودك المميز


*ام يوســف .. نورتي بمرورك العطر الفواح برائحه البخور والعنبر .. كان مرورك مميز قلب مصـر ..* 
*تحياتـي لـكِ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الأم تريزا*

**

*الأمتريزافيسطور**1910* *ولادة "غونشي بوياخيو" في 27 آب .
1922 في الثانية عشرة قررت الالتحاق برهبنة "لوريتو" في ايرلندا.
1923 إرسالها كراهبة مبتدئة الي دير في شمال الهند، حيث أمضت 17 سنة.
1937 "الأخت تريزا" تقــدم الـــنذر الأخــــير وتصبــح راهـبة.
1948 تلقي بعض الدروس في الطب والتمريض، وترك الدير للانصراف إلى معالجة الناس ومساعدتهم في الأحياء الفقيرة.
1950 تأسيس "الإرسالية الخيرية".
1952 افتتاح بيت لاستقبال المرضى غير القابلين للشفاء ورعايتهم حتى وفاتهم.
1957 "الإرسالية الخيرة" تنتشر في أماكن مختلفة من العالم، حيث الكوارث الطبيعية والفقر.
1971 الأم تريزا تمنح وسام البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرين للسلام.
1979 جائزة نوبل للسلام.
1985 - 1997 فترة صعبة من حياتها، حيث تعرضت للإصابة بأمراض عديدة، وأجرت أكثر من عملية جراحية، مع إصرارها الشديد على متابعة نشاطاتها الإنسانية. 
1997 الأم تريزا تسلم الروح في 5 أيلول.*


*من النادر ان تحظى امرأة بالإعجاب والتكريم اللذين حظيت بهما الأم تريزا. ولا غرابة في ذلك. فهي قد قامت بأعمال يعجز البشر، نساء ورجالا، عن القيام بها. وما من شك في ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ستطوبها قديسة، حين اكتمال ملفها.
لقد صرفت الأم تريزا حياتها في خدمة الفقراء والمرضى والمحتاجين، لكي يروا وجه الله فيها، على حد تعبيرها، وبحسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول ان الله قد خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، وانه يدعوه إلى ان يُري الآخرين هذه الصورة من خلال أعماله الحسنة، مؤكدا ان مساعدة الفقراء والمرضى إنما هي خدمات تقدم لله نفسه، لأن كل ما يفعله الإنسان باخوته البشر، من خير أو شر، إنما يفعله لله سبحانه وتعالى.
ولدت الأم تريزا في 27 آب 1910، في مدينة سكوبي التي تقع الآن في دولة مقدونيا، وكانت سابقا تابعة لألبانيا. والداها كانا من أصل الباني، الوالد متعهد بناء والوالدة ربة بيت. وكلاهما من الكاثوليك المؤمنين الذين يصلون ويذهبون إلى الكنيسة كل يوم تقريبا.
في طفولتها كان أكثر ما تأثرت به "غونشي بوياخيو"، التي ستعرف فيما بعد باسم الأم تريزا، هو كرم العائلة الشديد ومساعدتها ورعايتها للفقراء في مكان إقامتها. وهذا ما طبع حياتها كلها بطابعه.
في الثانية عشرة أدركت ان رسالتها هي مساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين، فقررت ان تصير راهبة، وارتحلت لهذه الغاية إلى دير راهبات "أخوية لوريتو" في دبلن بايرلندا حيث رسمت راهبة مبتدئة. وبعد عام أرسلت إلى دير تابع لتلك الرهبنة في مدينة داريلينغ بالقرب من كالكوتا في الهند.
وقد أمضت في ذلك الدير 17 عاما وهي تقوم بالتعلم والتعليم، ثم صارت مديرة لثانوية "القديسة مريم" في كلكوتا.
في أحد الأيام من عام 1946، وهي مسافرة بالقطار إلى داريلينغ ، شاهدت رؤيا يبدو فيها الله وهو يدعوها إلى "خدمته بين أفقر الفقراء".
أثرت فيها تلك الرؤيا كثيرا، بل إنها غيرت وجه حياتها إلى الأبد. فما ان حل عام 1948 حتى كانت قد تلقت الإذن بمغادرة الدير والذهاب إلى أحياء كلكوتا الفقيرة لإنشاء أول مدرسة لها. وما لبثت الأخت انياس، وهي تلميذة سابقة لها في دير داريلينغ، ان التحقت بها، فصارت أولى اتباع الأم تيريزا. ثم تبعتها راهبات أخريات رغبن في خدمة الله عن طريق رعاية الفقراء. فتقدمت الأم تريزا من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بطلب لإنشاء رهبنة منفصلة تحت اسم "الإرساليات الخيرية"، فوافق غبطة البابا على ذلك في 7 تشرين الأول 1950.
وقد اختارت الأم تريزا لرهبنتها ثوبا بسيطا هو عبارة عن ساري أبيض اللون ذي إطار ازرق مع شارة الصليب على الكتف الأيسر، لكي يصير بإمكان المحتاجين معرفة الراهبات. وكانت مهمة الرهبنة، كما حددتها الأم تريزا لدى تلقيها جائزة نوبل: "العناية بالجائعين والعراة والمشردين والعاجزين والعميان والمنبوذين. كل هؤلاء البشر الذين يشعرون بأنهم غير مرغوب فيهم أو محرومون من العناية والمحبة. أولئك الذين يعتبرهم أفراد المجتمع عبئا عليهم فيتجنبونهم".
تعاونت الأم تريزا مع السلطات الرسمية في كلكوتا فحولت جزءا من معبد كالي (إلهة الموت والدمار عند الهندوس) إلى منزل لرعاية المصابين بأمراض غير قابلة للشفاء والعناية بهم في أيامهم الأخيرة لكي يموتوا بكرامة، ويحسوا بالعطف والقبول بدل البغض والرفض من مجتمعهم.
وتوالت بعد ذلك المؤسسات التي أنشأتها الأم تريزا، فأقامت "القلب النقي" (منزل للمرضى المزمنين أيضا)، و "مدينة السلام" (مجموعة من المنازل الصغيرة لإيواء المنبوذين من المصابين بأمراض معدية). ثم أنشأت أول مأوى للأيتام.
وبازدياد المنتسبات إلى رهبنة "الإرسالية الخيرية"، راحت الأم تريزا تنشئ مئات البيوت المماثلة في طول الهند وعرضها لرعاية الفقراء ومسح جروحاتهم وتخفيف آلامهم، والأهم من كل ذلك لجعلهم يشعرون بأنهم محبوبون ومحترمون كبشر.
كان عام 1965 نقطة تحول كبرى في مسيرة الرهبنة. فقد منحها البابا بولس السادس الإذن بالتوسع والعمل في كافة أنحاء العالم، لا الهند وحسب. وهكذا راح عدد المنتسبات إليها يزداد وفروعها تشمل معظم دول العالم الفقيرة أو التي تشهد حروبا ونزاعات. من أثيوبيا المهددة بالجوع الى غيتوات السود المقفلة في جنوب أفريقيا، إلى ألبانيا مسقط رأسها بعد سقوط الشيوعية، كانت "القديسة الحية" حاضرة للمساعدة والرعاية وإظهار المحبة الخالصة. ومن أعمالها المشهودة أنها استطاعت خلال الاجتياح الإسرائيلي للبنان عام 1982 ان توقف إطلاق النار لمدة معينة إلى ان تمكن رجال الدفاع المدني من إنقاذ 37 طفلا مريضا كانوا محاصرين في إحدى المستشفيات.
لقد حظيت الأم تريزا بإعجاب العالم ونالت العديد من الجوائز تقديرا لخدماتها الجليلة. وقد عرفت كيف تستغل سمعتها العالمية بذكاء من أجل جمع المال والمساعدات لخدمة القضية الإنسانية النبيلة التي جعلتها هدفا لها.
عام 1962 منحتها الحكومة الهندية جائزة "باندما شري" لـ "خدماتها الإنسانية المميزة".
سنة 1971 كرمها البابا بولس السادس، إذ جعلها أول شخص يفوز بجائزة البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرين للسلام.
عام 1972 منحتها الحكومة الهندية ميدالية جواهر لال نهرو لأعمالها العالمية المميزة.
1979: جائزة نوبل للسلام.
1985: الرئيس رونالد ريغان يمنحها "ميدالية الحرية"، أرفع وسام مدني أميركي يمكن ان يحصل عليه إنسان.
1996: الأم تريزا تصير الشخص الرابع في العالم الذي يمنح الجنسية الأميركية الفخرية.
ومن مآثرها أنها لدى تسلمها جائزة نوبل للسلام التي تبلغ مئات الآلاف من الدولارات، ارتدت الساري إياه الذي ترتديه في حياتها العاديةـ والذي يبلغ ثمنه دولارا واحدا. كما أنها طلبت إلغاء العشاء التقليدي الذي تقيمه لجنة جائزة نوبل للفائزين، وطلبت ان تعطى المبلغ لتنفقه على إطعام 400 طفل هندي فقير طوال عام كامل.
لقد توسعت الإرسالية الخيرية التي أنشأتها الأم تريزا، وباتت تضم 570 مركزا لخدمة المرضى والفقراء حول العالم، تتولاها أساسا 4000 راهبة، إلى جانب أخوية تتألف من 300 عضو، إضافة إلى ما يزيد عن مئة ألف متطوع يعملون كلهم في مراكز تتولى العناية بمرضى الإيدز والبرص وسواها من الأمراض المعدية وغير القابلة للشفاء. إضافة إلى إطعام مئات الآلاف من الجائعين والعاجزين، ومراكز للرعاية الاجتماعية ومآوي الأيتام والمدارس.
ولكن صحة الأم تريزا بدأت تتدهور منذ عام 1985. ويعود ذلك في جزء منه إلى عمرها، وفي جزء آخر إلى الأوضاع الصحية للمرضى الذين عملت معهم، والى إنفاقها معظم وقتها في رحلات حول العالم لجمع الأموال والمساعدات من أجل الفقراء، دون ان تصرف وقتا كافيا للعناية بصحتها.
أول تلك الوعكات كانت إصابتها بذبحة قلبية عام 1985 فيما كانت في روما. وأخرى عام 1989 كانت أخطر وكادت تودي بحياتها، ما اضطرها إلى ان تخضع لعملية جراحية جرى خلالها زرع منظم للنبض.
عام 1991 كانت في المكسيك وأصيبت بمرض ذات الرئة فأثر ذلك على عمل القلب.
1996 عانت من مرض الملاريا والتهاب الصدر وخضعت لعملية جراحية في القلب.
في آذار من عام 1997 انتخبت الأخت "نيرمالا" خليفة للأم تريزا في رئاسة الرهبنة. وما لبثت "ملاك الرحمة" ان انتقلت إلى العالم الثاني في شهر أيلول من العام نفسه، منهية بذلك كفاحها من أجل حياة إنسانية أفضل.*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*مصطفى كمال اأتاتورك*

**


*مصطفى كمال أتاتورك (12 مارس/ آذار 1881 - 10 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 1938). كان جنديا تركيا ورئيس دولة. يعتبره الكثيرون احد اهم رموز التقدم والاصلاح في تاريخ تركيا، آخرون وخاصة المسلمين منهم يعتبرونه خائنا لدين الاسلام لمّا قام بالغاء الخلافة الاسلامية في بلاد الاتراك في تاريخ 3 مارس 1924 م.

ولد مصطفى كمال سنة (1299هـ = 1880م) بمدينة "سالونيك" التي كانت خاضعة للدولة العثمانية، أما أبوه فهو "علي رضا أفندي" الذي كان يعمل حارسًا في الجمرك، وقد كثرت الشكوك حول نسب مصطفى، وقيل إنه ابن غير شرعي لأب صربي، أما لقب "كمال" الذي لحق باسمه فقد أطلقه عليه أستاذه للرياضيات في المدرسة الثانية، ويذكر الكاتب الإنجليزي "هـ.س. أرمسترونج" في كتابه: "الذئب الأغبر" أن أجداد مصطفى كمال من اليهود الذين نزحوا من إسبانيا إلى سالونيك وكان يطلق عليهم يهود الدونمة، الذين ادعوا الدخول في الإسلام.

وبعد تخرجه في الكلية العسكرية في إستانبول عين ضابطًا في الجيش الثالث في "سالونيك" وبدأت أفكاره تأخذ منحنى معاديًا للخلافة، وللإسلام، وما لبث أن انضم إلى جمعية "الاتحاد والترقي"، واشتهر بعد نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى حين عين قائدًا للفرقة 19، وهُزم أمامه البريطانيون مرتين في شبه جزيرة "غاليبولي" بالبلقان رغم قدرتهم على هزيمته، وبهذا النصر المزيف رُقّي إلى رتبة عقيد ثم عميد، وفي سنة (1337هـ = 1918/) تولى قيادة أحد الجيوش في فلسطين، فقام بإنهاء القتال مع الإنجليز – أعداء الدولة العثمانية – وسمح لهم بالتقدم شمالاً دون مقاومة، وأصدر أوامره بالكف عن الاصطدام مع الإنجليز.

السلطان وأتاتورك

غادر مصطفى كمال إستانبول في (شعبان 1337هـ = مايو 1919) بعدما عهد إليه السلطان العثماني بالقيام بالثورة في الأناضول، واختار معه عددًا من المدنيين والعسكريين لمساعدته، وبعدما استطاع جمع فلول الجيش حوله هناك بدأ في ثورته، فاحتج الحلفاء على هذا الأمر لدى الوزارة القائمة في إستانبول المحتلة، وهددوا بالحرب، فاضطرت الوزارة إلى إقالته، وعرضت الأمر على السلطان، الذي أوصى بالاكتفاء بدعوته إلى العاصمة، لكنه اضطر بعد ذلك إلى إقالته فلم يمتثل أتاتورك لذلك وقال في برقية أرسلها للخليفة: "سأبقى في الأناضول إلى أن يتحقق استقلال البلاد".

الثورة الكاذبة

وبدأ يشعل ثورته التي يحميها الإنجليز، وانضم إليه بعض رجال الفكر وشباب القادة الذين اشترطوا عدم المساس بالخلافة، واستمر القتال عاما ونصف العام ضد اليونانيين، استعار خلالها أتاتورك الشعار الإسلامي ورفع المصحف، وأعلن الحلفاء أثناءها حيادهم، أما الإنجليز فكانوا يعملون جهدهم لإنجاح هذه الثورة، فبعد تجدد القتال بين أتاتورك واليونانيين في (1340هـ = 1921م) انسحبت اليونان من أزمير ودخلها العثمانيون دون إطلاق رصاصة، وضخمت الدعاية الغربية الانتصارات المزعومة لأتاتورك، فانخدع به المسلمون وتعلقت به الآمال لإحياء الخلافة، ووصفه الشاعر أحمد شوقي بأنه "خالد الترك" تشبيهًا له بخالد بن الوليد.

وعاد مصطفى كمال إلى أنقرة حيث خلع عليه المجلس الوطني الكبير رتبة "غازي"، ومعناه الظافر في حرب مقدسة، وهو لقب كان ينفرد به سلاطين آل عثمان، فتعزز موقفه الدولي والشعبي، ووردت عليه برقيات التهاني من روسيا وأفغانستان والهند والبلدان الإسلامية المختلفة، وسار العالم الإسلامي فخورًا بثورة مصطفى كمال سنوات عدة، استغلها في كسب عواطف المسلمين وأموالهم بعدما كسا ثورته لباسًا إسلاميًا سواءً في أحاديثه أو في معاملته للزعماء المسلمين مثل الزعيم الليبي أحمد السنوسي.

إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية

وبعد انتصارات مصطفى كمال انتخبته الجمعية الوطنية الكبرى رئيسًا شرعيًا للحكومة، فأرسل مبعوثه "عصمت باشا" إلى بريطانيا (1340هـ = 1921م) لمفاوضة الإنجليز على استقلال تركيا، فوضع اللورد كيرزون – وزير خارجية بريطانيا – شروطه على هذا الاستقلال وهي: أن تقطع تركيا صلتها بالعالم الإسلامي، وأن تلغي الخلافة الإسلامية، وأن تتعهد تركيا بإخماد كل حركة يقوم بها أنصار الخلافة، وأن تختار تركيا لها دستورا مدنيًا بدلاً من الدستور العثماني المستمدة أحكامه من الشريعة الإسلامية.

نفذ أتاتورك ما أملته عليه بريطانيا، واختارت تركيا دستور سويسرا المدني، وفي (ربيع أول 1341هـ = نوفمبر 1922م) نجح في إلغاء السلطنة، وفصلها عن الخلافة، وبذلك لم يعد الخليفة يتمتع بسلطات دنيوية أو روحية، وفرض أتاتورك آرائه بالإرهاب رغم المعارضة العلنية له، فنشر أجواء من الرعب والاضطهاد لمعارضيه، واستغل أزمة وزارية أسندت خلالها الجمعية الوطنية له تشكيل حكومة، فاستغل ذلك وجعل نفسه أول رئيس للجمهورية التركية في (18ربيع أول 1342هـ = 29 أكتوبر 1923م) وأصبح سيد الموقف في البلاد.
**وفي (27 رجب 1342هـ = 3 مارس 1924م) ألغى مصطفى كمال الملقب بأتاتورك الخلافة العثمانية، وطرد الخليفة وأسرته من البلاد، وألغى وزارتي الأوقاف والمحاكم الشرعية، وحوّل المدارس الدينية إلى مدنية، وأعلن أن تركيا دولة علمانية، وأغلق كثيرًا من المساجد، وحوّل مسجد آيا صوفيا الشهير إلى كنيسة، وجعل الأذان باللغة التركية، واستخدم الأبجدية اللاتينية في كتابة اللغة التركية بدلاً من الأبجدية العربية.

وكانت هذه الإجراءات المتتابعة منذ إسقاط الخلافة تهدف إلى قطع صلة تركيا بالعالم الإسلامي بل وصلتها بالإسلام، ولم يقبل المسلمون قرار أتاتورك بإلغاء الخلافة؛ حيث قامت المظاهرات العنيفة التي تنادي ببقاء هذا الرباط الروحي بين المسلمين، لكن دون جدوى.

حاول "حسين بن علي" حاكم الحجاز تنصيب نفسه خليفة للمسلمين، لكن الإنجليز حبسوه في قبرص، كما عمل الإنجليز على فض مؤتمر الخلافة بالقاهرة، وإلغاء جمعية الخلافة بالهند.. وهكذا نجحت أحقاد الغرب في إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية التي لم تنقطع منذ وفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم).

في اوج معاركه التي غر بها المسلمين.. كتب فيه الشاعر احمد شوقي رحمه الله قصيدة قال فيها :

"الله أكبر كم في الفتح من عجب .. ياخالد الترك جدد خالد العرب"

وحينما ألغى الخلافة كتب فيه قصيدة أخرى قال فيها: 

" عـادت أَغاني العرسِ رَجْعَ نُواح..ونُـعيتِ بـين مـعالم الأَفـراحِ "

*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*نوبل .. ألفرد نوبل*

*ب**ين عام 1833 وعام 1896 عاش رجل يعرف كلّ الناس قصّتَه، ويذكرون اسمه خمس مرات في السنة على أقل تقدير، وكثير من الذاكرين ينسون أو يتناسون تفاصيل سيرته لأن اسمه أصبح رمزا، ومعلوم أن للرمز سلطة على الأذهان جبّارة تنسي أصحابها الأهمّ وتبقي لهم فتاتا من المهمّ. هذا الرجل العالم بوسعنا أن نعيد قراءة قصته في هذا الظرف الكوني تحديدا، وفي لحظة الارتباك الإنساني هذه تخصيصا، على أن تكون قراءتنا من خلال عدسة مجهرية استثنائية ربما لم يفكر هو فيها تفكيرا واضح الوعي، وهذه العدسة هي نقطة ضوئية غزيرة الكثافة لأنها حصيلة تجمّع أشعة ثلاثة: شعاع العلم وشعاع السياسة وشعاع الأخلاق. إنه العالم الكيمياوي السويدي ألفريد نوبل، ذاك الذي اخترع مادة النيتروغليسيرين، وهي الصيغة الأولى لكل التركيبات المتفرقعة، وهي كذلك نقطة الانطلاق لصناعة المتفجرات بأكملها. كان شغوفا بالعلم، وَلُوعا على وجه خاص بالعلوم التطبيقية، وكان كل مهجته للبحث والاكتشاف.

كان أبوه من طبقة الفلاحين، حصل على الهندسة والتحق بالجيش ثم ارتحل إلى روسيا وتعاطى صناعة الألغام، ولكن الابن كأخويه تربّى في كنف الرخاء، وسافر إلى الولايات المتحدة لينهل من العلم، وابتسمت الدنيا لأخويه في مجال استغلال البترول، والتأم شمل العائلة من جديد في وطنها السويد، وشرع الابن مع أبيه في استثمار ذاك الاكتشاف الكيمياوي العجيب: سائل النيتروغليسيرين الذي كان يتفجر من تلقاء نفسه فيحدث الأضرار المفزعة، وكان من بين الضحايا أحد إخوة ألفريد، فانكبّ صاحبنا على مزيد من البحث العلمي حتى اخترع الديناميت فسماه الناس مسحوق نوبل للأمان، وواصل البحث فاخترع الباليستيت الذي أصبح أساس صناعة البارود.

اجتمع لألفريد نوبل ما لم يجتمع لغيره من براءات الاختراع ومن المصانع الموزعة على مختلف البلدان الكبرى، وتدفقت إليه ثروات زادتها نماء حكمته في إدارة شؤون المال. وستزداد قصته إثارة إذا تأملنا فيها من خلال تلك العدسة الضوئية الكثيفة عند تقاطع العلم والسياسة والأخلاق، ولكل واحد من ثلاثتها سلطة: سلطة العلم وهي على العقول، وسلطة السياسة التي هي على العباد، وسلطة الأخلاق وفضاؤها الضمائر والقلوب.
*
*ألفرد نوبل هو صانع ومخترع الديناميت المدمر والقاتل في القنابل، كما أنزل الله الحديد وجعل فيه بأساً شديداً ومنافع للناس في جانبين، كذلك كان الديناميت، فكان للقتل ومفجراً للجبال الرواسي تمهيدا لبناء الجسور. وإذا كانت الخيل والبغال تحمل أثقالا إلى أمكنة ما كنا لنبلغها إلا بشق الأنفس، فإن الطائرات الحديثة تحملنا وبغالنا وحوائجنا إلى أقصى المعمورة، بحيث إن الخيل والبغال والحمير تحتاج إلى عشرات السنوات كي تبلغها، ولذا قال القرآن "ويخلق ما لا تعلمون".
وكذلك الحال في الديناميت فالحفر باليد والمعول يحتاج إلى سنوات لشق طريق في الجبال وهو أمام مخترع نوبل ثوان، ويخلق ما لا تعلمون.
هذه الجائزة تمنح كل سنة باسمه، من ملك السويد، في حفل مهيب، ومبلغٍ من المال يصل إلى مليون دولار، وهي ليست أعظم مبلغ يمنح من الجوائز العالمية، وتمنيت أن أعرف بالضبط كم مقدار جائزة الملك فيصل، التي يعلن عنها كل عام، وهو تقليد جيد انتهجته المملكة تشجيعا للعلم والعلماء، ولكن لم ألمح مقدار المال الذي يدفع؟ أو ماذا يدفع تماما من مال وسواه؟ وهناك جائزة تمبلتون في أمريكا للأبحاث الروحية، وتزيد على مليون دولار يمنحها الملياردير المتقاعد تمبلتون. 
عاش ألفريد نوبل بين عامي 1833- 1896 م وكانت ولادته في استوكهولم عاصمة السويد. درس الكيمياء في فرنسا، ثم سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة، ليدرس الهندسة الميكانيكية، تحت إشراف جون أريكسون. 
وبعد إنهاء دراسته، عاد إلى السويد، وأسس مصنعا للمتفجرات في مدينة هيلانابورج، حيث بني المصنع بناء على التصميم الذي وضعه بنفسه، لكن انفجارا شديدا أطاح بالمصنع عام 1864م، وأدى الى موت خمسة أشخاص، من بينهم شقيقه إيميل. 
بعد انفجار المصنع لم ييأس " نوبل "، بل تابع أبحاثه في مادة " النترو جليسرين TNT" وهي مادة شديدة الانفجار، وخطرة، نظرا لحساسيتها العالية للاصطدام والحرارة. 
وبعد جهود مكثفة، توصل إلى طريقة مكنته من التعامل مع هذه المادة، ضمن حدود الأمان لأول مرة منذ اكتشافها، وذلك بتجفيف " النترو جليسرين " حتى البودرة في وسط من التراب النقاعي، مما أوصله إلى صنع الديناميت، تلك المادة القوية والقابلة للتفجر بسرعة، وفق ما يتعامل معها الفرد، ومنها ولدت كل أسلحة القتل والدمار في العالم، فكان نوبل بذلك مسؤولا عن مقتل كل إنسان بالسلاح الذي اخترعه حتى قيام الساعة، وهو الشعور بالذنب الذي امتلكه فخصص جائزته وكل ما يملك تكفيرا عن الذنب العظيم؟ ولكن ما الفائدة؟؟
بعد ذلك توصل "نوبل" إلى اكتشاف كبسولة التفجير عام 1865م، وحصل على براءتي اختراع؛ الأولى من بريطانيا، والثانية من الولايات المتحدة. 
وتتابعت أبحاثه في هذا المجال ليتوصل إلى اختراع مادتي " الجيلاتين" الناسف و"البالستيت".
لاقت اختراعات نوبل رواجا عظيما، فاستدعي إلى إقامة المصانع، في كل من ألمانيا، السويد، النرويج، والولايات المتحدة، فجمع ثروة هائلة قدرت بـ 205 ملايين دولار وظفها في الصناعة وحقول النفط، التي يملكها آنذاك " باكوبروسي".
وباعتباره شخصا وديعا غير ميال للعنف، آلمه أن يرى اختراعاته تستخدم في ميادين التدمير والقتل، مما جعله يترك عند وفاته وصية بمبلغ مليون جنيه، تمنح على شكل جوائز سنوية، لأحسن عمل في ميادين الفيزياء، الكيمياء، الفيزيولوجيا، الطب، الأدب، وحفظ السلام الدولي.
وهذه الجوائز تمنح بغض النظر عن الجنسية التي يتمتع بها الفرد أو الدين الذي ينتمي إليه، والشرط الوحيد المطلوب حدده نوبل بنفسه في وصيته عندما قال: تمنح الجوائز للذين قاموا خلال العام المنصرم بمنح الجنس البشري أعظم فائدة. ومما نقل عنه نبوأته المشهورة "إن اكتشافي هذا سيقود إلى السلام، وفي الوقت الذي تدرك الجيوش أن بإمكان أحدها أن يدمر الآخر في لحظات على نحو فظيع، سوف تقف الحرب عن متابعة طريقها"*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*طــه حسيــن* 



**


**

**





*من هو طه حسين ؟

**أديب و ناقد وروائي مصري كبير لقّب بعميد الأدب العربي وقد بلغت شهرته الآفاق لأن طه حسين فقد البصر فيما كان عمره 3 سنة ومع ذلك استطاع أن يؤلف مئات الكتب ويقدم للأدب العربي المناهج والدروس والمدارس التي سار عليها الكثيرون بعده .. وبالرغم من فقدانه لبصره في سن مبكرة إلا أنه واصل تعليمه إلى أن حصل على الدكتوراه وبلغ من المواصل ما بلغ حيث عيّن عميداً لكلّية الآداب، جامعة القاهرة، رئيس مؤقّت لجامعة فاروق الأول، وهو أول مدير لجامعة رية ، قرّر مجانية التعليم الثانوي في مصر ، أنشأ جامعة عين شمس ، وكان عضواً بالمجمع اللغوي ورئيسه منذ 1963م حتى وفاته ، وهو مدير دار الكاتب المصري ، كان عضواً في المجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب والعلوم الاجتماعية ومقرّر للجنة الترجمة به منذ انشائه. 

كان طه حسين داعياً قوياً إلى التجديد وذو إحساس وطني مرهف ، عاشقاً لمصــر ومدركاً لانتمائه للأمة العربية ، ومقدّراً لانتماء البشر جميعاً للإنسانية ، وعاش معلماً ومحاضراً ويكتب النقد والوصف والتراجم والأدب والمقالة والقصة وهو صاحب مدرسة ومنهج في النقد خاصة ، وفي أدبه نوافذ على الآداب العالمية وخاصة اليوناني والفرنسي وفي نفس الوقت هو بعيد التأثر بهما .

نال طه حسين الدكتوراه الفخرية في كثير من البلاد الأجنبية منها فرنسا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا وأوسمة من لبنان وتونس والمغرب. ومن مصر منح قلادة النيل التي لا تمنح إلاّ لرؤساء الدول ، وكان قد حصل على أول جائزة تقديرية في الأدب ومنح جائزة الدولة عن كتابه : على هامش السيرة، وجائزة الآداب، وكان أول من منح جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب، كما منح أيضاً وسام «ليجيون دونير Légion d'honneur» من فرنسا ومنح من هيئة الأمم المتحدة جائزة حقوق الإنسان وتلقاها قبل وفاته بيوم واحد.

قام بجمع المخطوطات المصرية من مختلف نواحي العالم وفي إدارة خاصة في الجامعة ونشر عدد من هذه المخطوطات نشراً علمياً كما مهّد لقيام المنظّمة العربية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة ، وعند قيام هذه المنظّمة أنهى عمله بالجامعة العربية.

مولده ونشأته :

**ولد الأديب العربي الكبير طه حسين فى الرابع عشر من شهر نوفمبر عام 1889 ، وعاش طفولته المبكرة في تلك البقعة الصغيرة التي تقع على بعد كيلو متر واحد من مغاغة بمحافظة المنيا في وسط صعيد مصر ( عزبة الكيلو ) وكان طه حسين قد فقد بصره وعمره ثلاثة سنوات وكانت هذه العاهة هى السبب فى الكشف مبكرا عن ملكات طه حسين ، فقد استطاع تكوين صورة حية فى مخيلته عن كل فرد من افراد عائلته اعتمادا على حركة وصوت كل منهم ، بل كانت السبب المباشر فى الكشف عن عزيمته بعد ان قرر التغلب على عاهته بإطلاق العنان لخياله الى آفاق بعيدة قد لا يبلغها المبصرين .

كان والده حسين علي موظفاً في شركة السكر وانجب ثلاثة عشر ولداً كان سابعهم في الترتيب "طه" الذي اصابه رمد فعالجه الحلاق علاجاً ذهب بعينيه (كما يقول هو عن نفسه في كتاب "الايام") فكان طه حسين قد فقد بصره بسبب ( الجهل والتخلف ) فكانت كلمات صديق والده بعد ذلك بأن طه لا يصلح إلاّ ان يكون مقرئا للقرآن عند المقابر ويتصدق عليه الناس، جعلته يصاب بصدمة عنيفة، ويشعر بألم دفين داخله، ربما هذا ما رسب ما يمكن تسميته الاكتئاب. فقد كان طفلاً انطوائياً، لا يتكلم مع أحد ولا يشاطر أحداً اللعب. كان دائماً جاداً، حفظ القرآن الكريم وهو ابن سبع سنوات، واصر على ان يحضر الدروس التي تلقى في القرية، حتى برز بين أقرانه من المبصرين بحفظه وادراكه لما يلقى عليهم من دروس.

انصرف في طفولته المبكرة إلى الاستماع إلى القصص والأحاديث وانضم إلى رفاق أبيه في ندوة العصر في فناء البيت يستمع إلى آيات القرآن وقصص الغزوات والفتوح وأخبار عنتر والظاهر بيبرس وأخبار الأنبياء والنسّاك الصالحين ويحفظ القرآن في كتّاب القرية ومن ثم أتقن التجويد فنشأ على خلفية واضحة وجلية وثقافة كبيرة ومتميزة في التاريخ العربي الإسلامي القديم وبين يديه القرآن الكريم الذي أتم حفظه كاملاً قبل أن يكمل عشر سنوات من عمره !*


*الالتحاق بجامعة الأزهر :

**بدأت رحلته الكبرى عندما غادر القاهرة متوجها الى الازهر طلباً للعلم وهو في قرابة الرابعة عشر من عمره ، وفي عام 1908 بدأت ملامح شخصية طه حسين المتمردة في الظهور حيث بدأ يتبرم بمحاضرات معظم شيوخ الازهر الاتباعيين فاقتصر على حضور بعضها فقط مثل درس الشيخ بخيت ودروس الادب ولذلك لم يقتصر اهتمامه على تعليم الأزهر وحسب فقد اتجه للأدب فحفظ مقالات الحريري وطائفة من خطب الإمام ومقامات بديع الزمان الهمزاني واتفق هو والشيخ المرصفي في بغضهما لشيوخ الأزهر وحبّهما الراسخ لحرية خالصة وأخذ عن المرصفي حبه للنقد وحريته.

كوّن هو وصاحبيه أحمد حسن الزيات ومحمود الزناتي جماعة ذاع نقدها للأزهر وفضّلوا الكتب القديمة على الكتب الأزهرية ويقرأون دواوين الشعر وتتلمذ حينها على يد الإمام محمد عبده الذي علمه التمرد على طرائق الاتباعيين من مشايخ الأزهر إلى أن انتهى به الحال إلى وداع الأزهر ليبدأ مرحلة أخرى من حياته فقد تم طرده من الأزهر بسبب كثرة انتقاداته ولم يعد إليها إلاّ بواسطة من أحد كبار الشيوخ !

دخول الجامعة المصرية :

**في العام ذاته فتحت الجامعة المصرية أبوابها ، فترك الأزهر والتحق بها وسمع دروس احمد زكي (باشا) في الحضارة الاسلامية واحمد كمال (باشا) في الحضارة المصرية القديمة ودروس الجغرافيا والتاريخ واللغات السامية والفلك والادب والفلسفة على يدأساتذة مصريين وأجانب فكان دخوله للجامعة المصرية بداية مرحلة جديدة في تلقي العلوم وتثقيف النفس وتوضيح الرؤية وتحديد الهدف !

انتهى طه حسين فى هذه الفترة من اعداد رسالته للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه ( وكانت عن أبي العلاء ) ، ونوقشت الرسالة فى الخامس عشر من شهر مايو 1914 ليحصل بها على أول درجة دكتوراه تمنحها الجامعة المصرية لأحد طلابها والتى احدثت عند طبعها فى كتاب ضجة هائلة ومواقف متعارضة وصلت إلى حد مطالبة أحد النواب فى البرلمان بحرمان طه حسين من درجته الجامعية لأنه ألف كتابا فيه الكثير من علامات التنوير فقالوا أن ما فيه كان ( الإلحاد والكفر ) علماً بأنه كان أول كتاب قدم الى الجامعة المصرية واول رسالة دكتوراه منحتها الجامعة المصرية لأحد طلابها .

لم يكتف طه حسين حينذاك بتدخل سعد زغلول رئيس الجمعية التشريعية بالبرلمان آنذاك لاقناع هذا النائب بالعدول عن مطالبه بل رد على خصومه وقتها بقوة وبشجاعة في أن كل ما كتبوه عنــه لم يجد فيه شيئا يستحق الرد عليه كما وصفهم حينها بانهم يلجأون إلى طرق معوجة فى الفهم ومناهج قديمــة فى التفكير !!

دفعه طموحه واجتهاده لاتمام دراساته العليا في باريس ، وبالرغم من اعتراضات مجلس البعثات الكثيرة ، الا انه اعاد تقديم طلبه ثلاث مرات ، ونجح في نهاية المطاف في الحصول على الموافقة ليرحل نحو تحقيق حلم جديد هو الحصول على الدكتوراه من فرنسا ( بلاد الخواجات ) .

رحلته إلى باريس :

**اذا كانت الرحلة الاولى ذات الاثر العميق في حياة طه حسين وفكره وهي انتقاله من قريته المنسية في صعيد مصر الى القاهرة ... فإن الرحلة الاخرى الاكثر تأثيراً وكانت الى فرنسا في عام 1914 حيث التحق هناك بجامعة ( مونبلييه ) لكي يبعد عن باريس أحد ميادين الحرب العالمية الاولى في ذلك الوقت ... وهناك في مونبلييه درس اللغة الفرنسية وعلم النفس والادب والتاريخ ولأسباب مالية أعادت الجامعة المصرية مبعوثيها في العام التالي 1915 ولكن في نهاية العام عاد طه حسين الى بعثته ولكن الى باريس هذه المرة حيث التحق بكلية الاداب بجامعة باريس وتلقى دروسه في التاريخ ثم في الاجتماع حيث أعد رسالة اخرى على يد عالم الاجتماع الشهير "اميل دوركايم" وكانت عن موضوع "الفلسفة الاجتماعية عند ابن خلدون" حيث اكملها مع "بوجليه" بعد وفاة دوركايم وناقشها وحصل بها على درجة الدكتوراه في عام 1919م ثم حصل في العام ذاته على دبلوم الدراسات العليا في اللغة اللاتينية .
*
*قصته مع سوزان شريكة حياته :

**تعرف الدكتور طه حسين على السيدة سوزان عندما كانت تقرأ مقطعا من شعر رايسين فأحب نغمات صوتها وعشق طريقة إلقائها وتعلق قلبه بهذا الطائر الأجنبي الذى حط فى في أعشاش قلبه الحزينة متذكرا قول بشار بن برد والاذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانا ..

لقد كان حب عميد الأدب العربى لهذه الفتاة الفرنسية بمثابة التزاوج الروحى بين ضفتى المتوسط ومحاكاة حضارة الشرق مع الغرب ، كما أشار إلى هذا الحب الكاتب الفرنسى الكبير روبيرت لاندرى حيث قال وذات يوم بينما طه حسين فى مقعده فى قاعة المحاضرات فى جامعة السوربون سمع صوتا جميلا يرن فى اذنيه صوت صبيه حنون تقول له بعذوبة : إنى أستطيع أن أساعدك فى استذكار الدروس، وكانت صاحبة الصوت ما هي إلا ( سوزان ) الطالبة الفرنسية المنحدرة من عائلة كاثوليكية وقد ظلت مترددة فترة طويلة قبل ان توافق على الزواج من طه حسين الرجل المسلم، وذلك بعد ان استطاع أحد أعمامها أن يقنعها وكان ذلك العم قسيسا وقد قال لها : مع هذا الرجل يمكن ان تثقى بانه سيظل معك إلى الأبد وسوف تسعدى ابدا « فتزوجته فى التاسع من اغسطس1917 وفعلاً ربما تعيش المراة مع رجل أعمى أحبها بقلبه قبل أن يراها بعينيه أجمل واسعد أيامها بدلاً من أن تتزوج رجل لديه عينين يرى بهما كل نساء الدنيا فيهفو قلبه لتلك وتتعلق روحه بأخرى .. فكيف وهي تتزوج من دكتور وأديب ورجل لديه الإصرار على قهر الإعاقة التي ولدت لتكون سبباً في دخوله التاريخ الأدبي من أوسع أبوابه !

ولان السيدة سوزان كان لها الأثر العظيم فى حياته بعد ذلك ، فقد قال الدكتور طه حسين عن يوم لقائه بها ( كأنه تلك الشمس التى اقبلت فى ذلك اليوم من ايام الربيع فجلت عن المدينة ما كان قد اطبق عليها من ذلك السحاب الذى كان بعضه يركب بعضا والذى كان يعصف ويقصف حتى ملأ المدينة أو كاد يملؤها اشفاقا وروعا واذ المدينة تصبح كلها اشراقا ونوراً ) .

هذا الشاب الذي جاء من قريته فقيراً، كان يتناثر الأكل على ملابسه عندما يأكل، وكان هندامه يعرف كيف يعتني به، فجاءت سوزان التي غيرت حياته كاملة، وأصبح ممتناً لها، حتى عندما كانت نائمة أشار إليها وقال لابنته : إن هذه المرأة جعلت من أبيك إنسانا آخر! 

وتقول سوزان في كتابها بأن طه حسين كان يعاني من نوبات كآبة، فعندما تأتي هذه النوبات، ينعزل ولا يقابل أحداً، ولا يتكلم ولا يأكل، وكانت زوجته تعرف بحكم معرفتها من بلدها بأن هذا يسمى اكتئاباً، لكنها خشيت من طه ان يعالج من هذا الاكتئاب حتى لا تجرحه، حيث كان شديد الحساسية بسبب اعاقته البصرية، فلم ترد ان تزيد الأمر عليه. كانت تقول بأن نوبات الاكتئاب، أو كما كانت تسميها بأنه سيقط في بئر عميق لا يستطيع أحداً الوصول إليه.. إذا يتعزل العالم، ولا يعود يرغب في أي شيء مهما كان، حتى أبنائه رغم حبه الجارف لهم كان يتجنبهم ويعيش عزلة تامة، منقطعاً عن كل ما حوله. وتقول زوجته بأن لو كان هناك شيء يساعده على ان يتخلص من هذه النوبات فلا شك بأن إنتاجه سوف يكون أفضل وأكثر !


عودته إلى مصر والأزمات في انتظاره :

**في عام 1919 عاد طه حسين الى مصر فعين استاذاً للتاريخ اليوناني والروماني واستمر كذلك حتى عام 1925 حيث تحولت الجامعة المصرية في ذلك العام الى جامعة حكومية وعين طه حسين استاذا لتاريخ الأدب العربى بكلية الآداب .

رغم تمرده على الكثير من آراء أساتذته الا ان معركة طه حسين الاولى والكبرى من اجل التنوير واحترام العقل تفجرت في عام 1926 عندما اصدر كتابه "في الشعر الجاهلي" الذي احدث ضجة هائلة بدأت سياسية قبل ان تكون ادبية ، كما رفعت دعوى قضائية ضد طه حسين فأمرت النيابة بسحب الكتاب من منافذ البيع واوقفت توزيعه... ونشبت معارك حامية الوطيس على صفحات الصحف بين مؤيدين ومعارضين لهذا الكتاب. 

وفي عام 1928 وقبل ان تهدأ ضجة كتاب الشعر الجاهلي بشكل نهائي تفجرت الضجة الثانية بتعيينه عميداً لكلية الآداب الامر الذي اثار ازمة سياسية اخرى انتهت بالاتفاق مع طه حسين على الاستقالة فاشترط ان يعين اولاً .. وبالفعل عين ليوم واحد ثم قدم الاستقالة في المساء وأعيد "ميشو" الفرنسي عميداً لكلية الآداب، ولكن مع انتهاء عمادة ميشو عام 1930 اختارت الكلية طه حسين عميداً لها ووافق على ذلك وزير المعارف الذي لم يستمر في منصبه سوى يومين بعد هذه الموافقة وطلب منه الاستقالة. 

وفي عام 1932 حدثت الازمة الكبرى في مجرى حياة طه حسين... ففي شباط 1932 كانت الحكومة ترغب في منح الدكتوراه الفخرية من كلية الآداب لبعض السياسيين... فرفض طه حسين حفاظاً على مكانة الدرجة العلمية، مما اضطر الحكومة الى اللجوء لكلية الحقوق ... 
*
*ورداً على ذلك قرر وزير المعارف نقل طه حسين الى ديوان الوزارة فرفض العمل وتابع الحملة في الصحف والجامعة كما رفض تسوية الازمة الا بعد اعادته الى عمله وتدخل رئيس الوزراء فأحاله الى التقاعد في 29 آذار 1932 فلزم بيته ومارس الكتابة في بعض الصحف الى ان اشترى امتياز جريدة "الوادي" وتولى الاشراف على تحريرها، ثم عاد الى الجامعة في نهاية عام 1934 وبعدها بعامين عاد عميداً لكلية الاداب واستمر حتى عام 1939 عندما انتدب مراقباً للثقافة في وزارة المعارف حتى عام .1942 

ولأن حياته الوظيفية كانت دائماً جزءاً من الحياة السياسية في مصر صعوداً وهبوطاً فقد كان تسلم حزب الوفد للحكم في 4 شباط 1942 ايذاناً بتغير آخر في حياته الوظيفية حيث انتدبه نجيب الهلالي وزير المعارف آنذاك مستشاراً فنياً له ثم مديراً لجامعة الاسكندرية حتى احيل على التقاعد في 16 تشرين الاول 1944 واستمر كذلك حتى 13 حزيران 1950 عندما عين لاول مرة وزيراً للمعارف في الحكومة الوفدية التي استمرت حتى 26 حزيران 1952 وهو يوم احراق القاهرة حيث تم حل الحكومة. 

وكانت تلك آخر المهام الحكومية التي تولاها طه حسين حيث انصرف بعد ذلك وحتى وفاته الى الانتاج الفكري والنشاط في العديد من المجامع العلمية التي كان عضواً بها داخل مصر وخارجها ، وظل طه حسين على جذريته بعد أن انصرف إلى الإنتاج الفكري, وظل يكتب في عهد الثورة المصرية, إلى أن توفي عبد الناصر, وقامت حرب أكتوبر التي توفي بعد قيامها في 28 أكتوبر من عام 1973 .

رائعة الايام :

**إن تحفة (الأيام) التي صاغ فصولها كتابة وحقيقة الدكتور طه حسين لها أثر إبداعي من آثار العواصف التي أثارها كتابه (في الشعر الجاهلي), فقد بدأ في كتابتها بعد حوالي عام من بداية العاصفة, كما لو كان يستعين على الحاضر بالماضي الذي يدفع إلى المستقبل ، ويبدو أن حدة الهجوم عليه دفعته إلى استبطان حياة الصبا القاسية, ووضعها موضع المساءلة, ليستمد من معجزته الخاصة التي قاوم بها العمى والجهل في الماضي القدرة على مواجهة عواصف الحاضر.

وقد نشر عميد الأدب العربي طه حسين الجزء الاول من الايام في مقالات متتالية في اعداد الهلال عام 1926 ، وهو يُعد من نتاج ذات المرحلة التي كتب خلالها ( في الشعر الجاهلي ) وتميزت هذه الفترة من حياة الاديب الكبير - رحمه الله - بسخطه الواضح على تقاليد مجتمعه وعادات أبناء وطنه فكان إنتاج الايام سيرة ذاتية تعبر عن سخط كاتبها بواقعه الاجتماعي ، خاصة بعد ان عرف الحياة في مجتمع غربي متطور بينما كان انتماء طه حسين للريف المصري، وكان لمروره بحياة قاسية في وسط تسوده الخرافة والأساطير والتقاليد والتي كانت سببا في إفقاده بصره، بالإضافة إلى سلطة المؤسسات التقليدية (الكتاب، الأزهر)، فكانت كل هذه العوامل ولدت في نفسه شعورا بالمرارة وإحساسا عميقا بالتخلف وإصراراً أكبر على الدعوة إلى التجديد والتطوير وعدم التقليد والاتباع الخاطىء الذي لا يوجد إلا في عقول وقلوب الضعفاء والجهلة من الناس !

ويقول أحد الكتاب في وصف الايام : كانت (الأيام) طرازًا فريدًا من السيرة التي تستجلي بها الأنا حياتها في الماضي لتستقطر منها ما تقاوم به تحديات الحاضر, حالمة بالمستقبل الواعد الذي يخلو من عقبات الماضي وتحديات الحاضر على السواء. والعلاقة بين الماضي المستعاد في هذه السيرة الذاتية والحاضر الذي يحدد اتجاه فعل الاستعادة أشبه بالعلاقة بين الأصل والمرآة, الأصل الذي هو حاضر متوتر يبحث عن توازنه بتذكر ماضيه, فيستدعيه إلى وعي الكتابة كي يتطلع فيه كما تتطلع الذات إلى نفسها في مرآة, باحثة عن لحظة من لحظات اكتمال المعرفية الذاتية التي تستعيد بها توازنها في الحاضر الذي أضرّ بها .. ونتيجة ذلك الغوص عميقًا في ماضي الذات بما يجعل الخاص سبيلا إلى العام, والذاتي طريقًا إلى الإنساني, والمحلي وجهًا آخر من العالمي, فالإبداع الأصيل في (الأيام) ينطوي على معنى الأمثولة الذاتية التي تتحول إلى مثال حي لقدرة الإنسان على صنع المعجزة التي تحرره من قيود الضرورة والتخلف والجهل والظلم, بحثًا عن أفق واعد من الحرية والتقدم والعلم والعدل. وهي القيم التي تجسّدها (الأيام) إبداعًا خالصًا في لغة تتميز بثرائها الأسلوبي النادر الذي جعل منها علامة فريدة من علامات الأدب العربي الحديث.

بعض مؤلفات طه حسين :

**ترك طه حسين حين غادر هذه الحياة أكثر من ثلاثمائة وثمانين كتاباً من الكتب القيمة ونذكر لكم بعض مؤلفات طه حسين : الأيام ، الوعد الحق ، المعذبون في الأرض ، في الشعر الجاهلي ، كلمات ، نقد وإصلاح ، من الادب التمثيلي اليوناني ، طه حسين والمغرب العربي ، دعاء الكروان ، حديث الأربعاء ، صوت أبي العلاء ، من بعيد ، على هامش السيرة ، في الصيف ، ذكرى أبي العلاء ، فلسفة ابن خلدون الاجتماعية ، الديمقراطية في الإسلام .
*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الإســكندر الأكبـر ..* 







*نتعرف معا في هذا الموضوع على الاسكندر المقدوني

انه لمن أصعب الأشياء الحديث عن شخصية ما خصوصا إن لم نعاصرها، فما هو الحال إن كان يفرقنا عنها ما ينيف على ثلاثة و عشرين قرنا !
و ما نجده في كتابات من عاصرها و من لحقها بفترة، كثيرا ما يختلط فيه الحق بالاسصورة، فنجد الطريق وعرا لمعرفة تقاسيم تلك الشخصية و حقيقتها و لا مفرا من الأخذ بتلك الروايات مع غربلتها و تحكم العقل و المنطق في تفاصيلها و بذلك نخطو بها قدما نحو ما يكون اقرب إلى الواقع لأنه من الصعب الوصول إلى الواقع ذاته ما لم نكن معاصرين له مكانا و زمانا.
فشخصية الاسكندر الأكبر من الشخصيات الكبرى في تاريخ البشرية و لها من الأثر في مجريات أحداث التاريخ ما جعلها تحتل هذه المكانة. و من الطبيعي أن تحوم حول الكتابة عنه الأساطير التي كانت جزء من طبيعة ذلك العصر قبل الميلاد و من الطبيعي أيضا أن نجد اختلاف في الآراء حول شخصيته و سلوكه، ذلك لان الأغلب الأعم من الأفراد يكتبون من زاويتهم الشخصية اتجاه هذا الإنسان، فمن يكون مقربا منه سيراه من منظور يختلف عمن يكون بعيدا عنه أو معاديا له؛ و في هذا تضيع الحقيقة بين نزعات الإنسان التي نادرا ما تحتكم إلى الموضوعية.
و على ضوء ما تجمع من معلومات حول الاسكندر الأكبر و ما اطلعت عليه من كتب سأقسم الكتابة عن الاسكندر في موضوعين أساسين، اولهما: طفولته و نشأته، و ثانيهما: شخصيته و أفكاره. و نجد في ذلك التقسيم تقسيما ضمنيا إلى معلومات لا مجال للنزعات الشخصية للتحكم بها، و معلومات نسبية تختلف من كاتب لآخر.

1.طفولته و نشأته:
الاسكندر الأكبر هو الاسكندر الثالث و كان اسمه باليونانية الكسندروس و عرفه العرب بالاسكندر المقدوني، و لد في بيلا عاصمة مقدونيا الجديدة في خريف 356 ق.م ، أمه اسمها اوليمبياس Olympias و أبوه اسمه فيليب الثاني الذي تولى ملك مقدونيا 356 ق.م ، و له أخ غير شقيق اسمه فيليب ارهيديوس و يقال انه أبله.
و كان اليونان يعدون أباه و قومه من أعاجم أوروبا لأنهم لا يتكلمون اللغة اليونانية بل لغة قريبة منها. و قد عمل الاسكندر بعد ذلك مخلفا أباه على نشر اللغة و الثقافة اليونانية في أرجاء مقدونيا. و قد عني أباه به منذ طفولته فاحضر ليونداس و هومولوس لتربية طفله الاسكندر تربية جسمية قوية و قام بتعليمه الأدب ليسمخوس. و عندما كبر قليلا استقدم أباه الفيلسوف اليوناني المعروف أرسطو طاليس و قضى معه ثلاث سنوات حاول أرسطو فيها أن يعلمه التغلب على نزوات النفس و الاعتدال في السلوك و تغليب العقل على العاطفة. و كان لأرسطو الأثر الأكبر في حياة الاسكندر و استمرت علاقته به حتى عندما خرج لفتح الشرق الأدنى، فظل الاسكندر يرسل له العينات التي يعثر عليها من نباتات و حيوانات، كما اجتهد أرسطو في تنمية الثقافة الأدبية و الذوق الفني للاسكندر ، فدرسه الإلياذة للشاعر اليوناني هوميروس، و يذكر أن الاسكندر كان يحتفظ بنسخة منها عليها شروح أرسطو و كان يربطه بهذه الإلياذة ادعاء والدته أنها تنتسب إلى أخيل و لذلك كان يضعها تحت وسادته و يقراها بين الحين و الآخر.
اعتلى الاسكندر عرش مقدونيا 336 ق.م و عمره آنذاك عشرين سنة و كان يصاحب أباه في غزواته منذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره، و بعدها بعامين خرج بالجيش الذي كان أعده والده لفتح الشرق الأدنى أي 334 ق.م . و بعد انتصاره و قضائه على الإمبراطورية الفارسية، تزوج من استاتيرا ابنة الملك الفارسي دارا الثالث في حفل أقامه 327 ق.م، كما تزوج من روكسانا التي أنجبت ابنه الوحيد الاسكندر الرابع و كانت حاملا فيه عندما توفى الاسكندر 323 ق.م . و قد توفى الاسكندر في بابل و هناك اختلاف حول تاريخ وفاته فمن يقول انه توفى في 13 يونيو 323 ق.م و رأي آخر 11 يونيو 323 ق.م.

2.شخصيته و أفكاره:

الشخصية الإنسانية: 
اخذ الاسكندر عن أمه القلق و التهور و قد غلب على شخصيته التأثر الديني إلى حد الميل الشديد للمخاطرة و اكتناه المجهول، و كان يجيد ضروب الألعاب الرياضية من عداء سريع و فروسية و مبارزة، و يذكر انه استطاع ترويض الحصان الهائج بوسيفالوس و أصبح رفيق انتصاراته المتعاقبة. على حين انه كان معتدلا في طعامه و شرابه نجده سريع الانفعال و شديد التأثر بالموسيقى و شديد التحمس للدرس شغوفا بالقراءة، كما يذكر لنا فلوطرخس.

الشخصية السياسية:
مما زرعه أرسطو في تلميذه الاسكندر التحمس الشديد للوحدة و هو ما رفع رصيد انتصاراته شيئا فشيئا لتوحدي حضارتي الشرق و الغرب، فكان جنديا باسلا توصل لانتصاراته بالجلد و العناد و عدم المبالاة بالعقبات. 
كما تأثر من أبيه مواجهة الأمور بحزم لتذليل العقبات و معالجة الأمور بدهاء و رؤية واقعية، و هذا ما صنع من الاسكندر سياسيا ماهرا و إداريا حازما و قائدا نابغة، يحسن معاملة الناس و كسب ودهم. و يفي بالعهود التي يقطعها على نفسه و لم يسمح لموظفيه أو قواده بظلم رعياه و استبدادهم. و تأثره الديني ظهر في رغبته في المزج بين الدين و السياسة على أساس أن الدين دعامة السياسة و مؤازرة لها.
و نرى من خلال استعراض أهم النقاط عن الاسكندر الأكبر، أن شخصيته السياسية كانت امتداد لشخصيته الإنسانية التي كانت بدورها ثمرة طفولته و الظروف التي أحاطت به في نشأته. و إن الفصل هنا بين هذه العناصر هو من باب الإيضاح، أما واقعيا فانه يكون أحيانا من الصعب الفصل بين أمور متشابكة و امتداد لبعضها البعض.


المراجع:

1.ايدرس بل، مصر من الاسكندر الأكبر حتى الفتح العربي، بيروت، 1988.
**
*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*محمد علي باشـا 




 باني مصر الحديثة وحاكمها ما بين 1805-1848. بداية حكمه كانت مرحلة حرجة في تاريخها بالقرن التاسع عشر حيث نقلها محمد علي من عصور الظلام إلي أن أصبحت دولة قوية يعتد بها.



ولد محمد علي في مدينة (قَـوَلة) الساحلية في جنوب مقدونيا عام 1769 ، وهو تركي عثماني لا يمتُّ للألبانيين و لا لصقالبة مقدونية و لا يونانها بسببٍ و لا نسب . ولكنه حين قدم مصر جاء مع الفرقة الألبانية التي أرسلها السلطان العثماني إلى مصر مما أشْكَلَ أمره على البعض فحسِبَ أنّ له أصلاً ألبانياً.





 ولايته:

كان محمد علي قد أرسله العثمانيون في الأساس ليتولى حكم مصر، الذي تم في 17 مايو عام 1805. قضى علي المماليك في مذبحة القلعة الشهيرة وكانوا مراكز قوي ومصدر قلاقل سياسية ، مما جعل البلد في فوضي. وقضي علي الإنجليز في معركة رشيد وأصبحت مصر تتسم بالإستقرار السياسي لأول مرة تحت ظلال الخلافة العثمانية. فلقد بدأ محمد علي بتكوين أول جيش نظامي في مصر الحديثة. وكان بداية للعسكرية المصرية في العصر الحديث. ومما ساعده في تكوين هذا الجيش أن أشرف عليه الخبراء الفرنسيون بعد ما حل الجيش الفرنسي في أعقاب هزيمة نابليون في واترلو وروسيا. حارب الوهابيين بالحجاز ونجد وضمهما لحكمه سنة 1818. واتجه لمحاربة السودانيين عام 1820 والقضاء علي فلول المماليك بالنوبة و ساعد السلطان العثمانى في القضاء على الثورة في اليونان فيما يعرف بحرب المورة إلا ان وقوف الدول الاوروبية إلى جانب الثوار في اليونان ادى إلى تحطم الاسطول المصرى و عقد محمد على لاتفاقية لوقف القتال مما اغضب السلطان العثمانى و كان محمد على قد انصاع لأمر السلطان العثمانى و دخل هذة الحرب املا في ان يعطيه السلطان العثمانى بلاد الشام مكافأة له إلا أن السلطان العثمانى خيب آماله بإعطاءه جزيرة كريت و التى رآها محمد على تعويضا ضئيلا بالنسبة لخسارته في حرب المورة و كذلك بعد الجزيرة عن مركز حكمه في مصر و ميل اهلها الدائم للثورةو كان محمد على قد عرض على السلطان العثمانى اعطاءه حكم الشام مقابل دفعه لمبلغ من المال ألا أن السلطان رفض لمعرفته بطموحات محمد على و خطورته على حكمه و استغل محمد على ظاهرة فرار الفلاحين المصريين إلى الشام هرباً من الضرائب و طلب من احمدباشا الجزار والى عكا اعادة الهاربين اليه و قد رفض والى عكا اعادتهم بأعتبارهم رعايا للدولة العثمانية و من حقهم الذهاب إلى اى مكان استغل محمد على ذلك وقام بمهاجمة عكا و تمكن من فتحها واستولي علي الشام وانتصر علي العثمانيين عام 1833 وكاد يستولي علي الآستانة العاصمة إلا أن روسيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا حموا السلطان العثماني وانسحب عنوة ولم يبقى معه سوي سوريا وجزيرة كريت وفي سنة 1839 حارب السلطان لكنهم أجبروه علي التراجع في مؤتمر لندن عام 1840 بعد تحطيم إسطوله في نفارين. ففرضوا عليه تحديد أعداد الجيش والإقتصار علي حكم مصر لتكون حكما ذاتيا يتولي من بعده أكبر أولاده سنا.



سياساته:

تمكن محمد علي أن يبني في مصر دولة عصرية على النسق الأوروبي، واستعان في مشروعاته الإقتصادية والعلمية بخبراء أوروبيين، ومنهم بصفة خاصة السان سيمونيون الفرنسيون، الذين أمضوا في مصر بضع سنوات في الثلاثينات من القرن التاسع عشر، وكانوا يدعون إلى إقامة مجتمع نموذجي على أساس الصناعة المعتمدة على العلم الحديث. وكانت أهم دعائم دولة محمد علي العصرية: سياسته التعليمية والتثقيفية الحديثة. فقد آمن محمد علي بأنه لن يستطيع أن ينشئ قوة عسكرية على الطراز الأوروبي المتقدم، ويزودها بكل التقنيات العصرية، وأن يقيم إدارة فعالة، وإقتصاد مزدهر يدعمها ويحميها، إلا بإيجاد تعليم عصري يحل محل التعليم التقليدي. وهذا التعليم العصري يجب أن يقتبس من أوروبا. وبالفعل بإنه طفق منذ 1809 بإرسال بعثات تعليمية إلى مدن إيطالية (ليفورنو ، ميلانو ، فلورنسا ، و روما) لدراسة العلوم العسكرية، وطرق بناء السفن، والطباعة. وأتبعها ببعثات لفرنسا، كان أشهرها بعثة 1826 التي تميز بيها إمامها المفكر والأديب رفاعة رافع الطهطاوي، الذي كان له دوره الكبير في مسيرة الحياة الفكرية والتعليمية في مصر.

أسرة محمد علي باشا كانت بانفتاحها و تنورها سبباً هاماً لازدهار مصر و ريادتها للعالم العربي منذ ذلك الوقت ، و قد أنهت تحكم المماليك الشراكسة (الجائر و المتحجر) بخيرات مصر

يتبــع*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

* انجازاته:

لقد كانت إنجازات محمدعلي تفوق كل إنجازات الرومان والروم البيزنطيين والمماليك والعثمانيين . لأنه كان طموحا بمصر ومحدثا لها ومحققا لوحدتها الكيانية وجاعلا المصريين بشتي طوائفهم مشاركين في تحديثها والنهوض بها معتمدا علي الخبراء الفرنسيين. وكان واقعيا عندما أرسل البعثات لفرنسا واستعان بها وبخبراتها التي إكتسبتها من حروب نابليون . ولم يغلق أبواب مصر بل فتحها علي مصراعيها لكل وافد. وانفتح علي العالم ليجلب خبراته لتطوير مصر . ولأول مرة يصبح التعليم منهجيا . فأنشأ المدارس التقنية ليلتحق خريجوها بالجيش. وأوجد زراعات جديدة كالقطن وبني المصانع واعتني بالري وشيد القناطر الخيرية علي النيل عند فمي فرعي دمياط و رشيد .

ولما استطاع محمد علي القضاء علي المماليك ربط القاهرة بالأقاليم ووضع سياسة تصنيعية و زراعية موسعة. وضبط المعاملات المالية والتجارية والادارية والزراعية لأول مرة في تاريخ مصر. وكان جهاز الإدارة أيام محمد علي يهتم أولا بالسخرة وتحصيل الأموال الأميرية وتعقب المتهربين من الضرائب وإلحاق العقاب الرادع بهم. وكانت الأعمال المالية يتولاها الأرمن والصيارفة كانوا من الأقباط والكتبة من الترك .لأن الرسائل كانت بالتركية. وكان حكام الاقاليم واعوانهم يحتكرون حق التزام الاطيان الزراعية وحقوق امتيازات وسائل النقل. فكانوا يمتلكون مراكب النقل الجماعي في النيل والترع يما فيها المعديات. وكان حكام الأقاليم يعيشون في قصور منيفة ولديهم الخدم والحشم والعبيد. وكانوا يتلقون الرشاوي لتعيين المشايخ في البنادر والقري . وكان العبيد الرقيق في قصورهم يعاملون برأفة ورقة . وكانوا يحررونهم من الرق. ومنهم من أمتلك الأبعاديات وتولي مناصب عليا بالدولة .وكان يطلق عليهم الأغوات المعاتيق. وكانوا بلا عائلات ينتسبون إليها . فكانوا يسمون محمد أغا أو عبد الله أغا. وأصبحوا يشكلون مجتمع الصفوة الأرستقراطية. ويشاركون فيه الأتراك . وفي قصورهم وبيوتهم كانوا يقتنون العبيد والأسلحة . ومنهم من كانوا حكام الأقاليم . وكانوا مع الأعيان المصريين يتقاسمون معهم المنافع المتبادلة ومعظمهم كانوا عاطلين أي بلا عمل. وكثيرون منهم كانوا يتقاضون معاشات من الدولة أو يحصلون علي أموال من اطيان الإلتزام. وكانوا يعيشون عيشة مرفهة وسط أغلبية محدودة أو معدومة الدخل .

كان محمد علي ينظر لمصر علي أنها أبعديته .فلقد أصدر مرسوما لأحد حكام الأقليم جاء فيه : البلاد الحاصل فيها تأخير في دفع ماعليها من البقايا او الاموال يضبط مشايخها ويرسلون للومان (السجن ). والتنبيه علي النظار بذلك . وليكن معلوما لكم ولهم أن مالي لايضيع منه شيء بل آخذه من عيونهم .وكان التجار الأجانب ولاسيما اليونانيين والشوام واليهود يحتكرون المحاصيل ويمارسون التجارة بمصر .وكانوا يشاركون الفلاحين في مواشيهم. وكان مشايخ الناحية يعاونونهم علي عقد مثل هذه الصفقات وضمان الفلاحين . وكانت عقود المشاركة بين التجار والفلاحين توثق في المحاكم الشرعية. وكان الصيارفة في كل ناحية يعملون لحساب هؤلاء التجار لتأمين حقوقهم لدي الفلاحين . لهذا كان التجار يضمنون الصيارفة عند تعيينهم لدي السلطات. ولا سيما في المناطق التي كانوا يتعاملون فيها مع الفلاحين . وكان التجار يقرضون الفلاحين الأموال قبل جني المحاصيل مقابل إحتكارهم لشراء محاصيلهم. وكان الفلاحون يسددون ديونهم من هذه المحاصيل. وكان التجار ليس لهم حق ممارسة التجارة إلا بإذن من الحكومة للحصول علي حق هذا الإمتياز لمدة عام ، يسدد عنه الأموال التي تقدرها السلطات وتدفع مقدما .لهذا كانت الدولة تحتكر التجارة بشرائها المحاصيل من الفلاجين أو بإعطاء الإمتيازات للتجار .وكان مشايخ أي ناحبة متعهدين بتوريد الغلال والحبوب كالسمن والزيوت والعسل والزبد لشون الحكومة لتصديرها أو إمداد القاهرة والإسكندرية بها أو توريدها للجيش المصري . لهذا كان الفلاحون سجناء قراهم لايغادرونها أو يسافرون إلا بإذن كتابي من الحكومة .وكان الفلاحون يهربون من السخرة في مشروعات محمد علي أو من الضرائب المجحفة او من الجهادية. وكان من بين الفارين المشايخ بالقري . لأنهم كانوا غير قادرين علي تسديد مديونية الحكومة. ورغم وعود محمد علي إلا أن الآلاف فروا للقري المجاورة او لاذوا لدي العربان البدو أوبالمدن الكبري . وهذا ماجعل محمد علي يصدر مرسوما جاء فيه : بأن علي المتسحبين ( الفارين أو المتسربين) العودة لقراهم في شهر رمضان 1251 هـ - 1835 م. وإلا أعدموا بعدها بالصلب كل علي باب داره أو دواره. وفي سنة 1845 أصدر ديوان المالية لائحة الأنفار المتسحبين. هددت فيها مشايخ البلاد بالقري لتهاونهم وأمرت جهات الضبطية بضبطهم ومن يتقاعس عن ضبطهم سيعاقب عقابا جسيما.

وتبني محمد علي السياسة التصنيعية لكثير من الصناعات . فقد أقام مصانع للنسيج ومعاصر الزيوت ومصانع الحصير. وكانت هذه الصناعة منتشرة في القري إلا أن محمد علي إحتكرها وقضي علي هذه الصناعات الصغيرة ضمن سياسة الإحتكار وقتها. وأصبح العمال يعملون في مصانع الباشا. لكن الحكومة كانت تشتري غزل الكتان من الأهالي. وكانت هذه المصانع الجديدة يتولي إدارتها يهود وأقباط وأرمن. ثم لجأ محمد علي لإعطاء حق إمتياز إدارة هذه المصانع للشوام . لكن كانت المنسوجات تباع في وكالاته ( كالقطاع العام حاليا ). وكان الفلاحون يعملون عنوة وبالسخرة في هذه المصانع. فكانوا يفرون وبقبض عليهم الشرطة ويعيدونهم للمصانع ثانية. وكانوا يحجزونهم في سجون داخل المصانع حتي لايفروا. وكانت أجورهم متدنية للغاية وتخصم منها الضرائب. تجند الفتيات ليعملن في هذه المصانع وكن يهربن أيضا.

وكانت السياسة العامة لحكومة محمد علي تطبيق سياسة الإحتكار وكان علي الفلاحين تقديم محاصيلهم ومصنوعاتهم بالكامل لشون الحكومة بكل ناحية وبالأسعار التي تحددها الحكومة . وكل شونه كان لها ناظر وصراف و قباني ليزن القطن وكيال ليكيل القمح. وكانت تنقل هذه المحاصيل لمينائي الاسكندرية وبولاق بالقاهرة. وكانت الجمال تحملها من الشون للموردات بالنيل لتحملها المراكب لبولاق حيث كانت تنقل لمخازن الجهادية أو للإسكندرية لتصديرها للخارج .وكان يترك جزء منها للتجار والمتسببين (البائعين ) بقدر حاجاتهم. وكانت نظارة الجهادية تحدد حصتها من العدس والفريك والوقود والسمن والزيوت لزوم العساكر في مصر والشام وافريقيا وكانت توضع بالمخازن بالقلعة وكان مخزنجية الشون الجهادية يرسلون الزيت والسمن في بلاليص والقمح في أجولة.

وكان ضمن سياسة محمد علي لاحتكار الزراعة تحديد نوع زراعة المحاصيل والأقاليم التي تزرعها. وكان قد جلب زراعة القطن والسمسم. وكان محمد علي يحدد أسعار شراء المحاصيل التي كان ملتزما بها الفلاحون .وكان التجار ملتزمين أيضا بأسعار بيعها. ومن كان يخالف التسعيرة يسجن مؤبد أو يعدم. و أرسل لحكام الأقاليم أمرا جاء فيه (من الآن فصاعدا من تجاسر علي زيادة الأسعارعليكم حالا تربطوه وترسلوه لنا لأجل مجازاته بالإعدام لعدم تعطيل أسباب عباد الله). وكانت الدولة تختم الأقمشة حتي لايقوم آخرون بنسجها سرا .وكان البصاصون يجوبون الأسواق للتفتيش وضبط المخالفين. وكان محمد علي يتلاعب في الغلال وكان يصدرها لأوربا لتحقيق دخلا أعلي. وكان يخفض كمياتها في مصر والآستانة رغم الحظر الذي فرضه عليه السلطان بعدم خروج الغلال خارج الإمبراطورية
.

عزله و وفاته:

عزله أبناؤه في سبتمبر عام 1848 لأنه قد أصيب بالخرف. ومات بالإسكندرية في أغسطس 1849 ودفن بجامعه بالقلعة بالقاهرة.

المصدر :  تاريخ المشرق العربي المعاصر ، الطبعة الخامسة، جامعة دمشق*

----------


## حسام عمر

الموضوع رائع جدا ً

ومميز بشده

انا بقالي يومين يقرا في الصفحه الاولى وسأتابع بأذن الله

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> الموضوع رائع جدا ً
> 
> ومميز بشده
> 
> انا بقالي يومين يقرا في الصفحه الاولى وسأتابع بأذن الله


*الرائع هو مرورك المميز حسام .. مشكور يا غالي .. وان شاء الله باقي الموضوع يعجبك ..*

----------


## قلب مصر

حقيقي مجهود أكثر من رائع
كان لازم أجى وأحييك مرة ثانية 
بعد ما قرأت الكثير عن الشخصيات التاريخية الرائعة
الف شكر رحال وفى انتظار باقى الشخصيات
تحياتي  :M (32):

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني 

حقا مجهود أكثر من رائع ......
استمتعت بقراءة المعلومات القيمة المدعمة بالصور .......
سلمت وسلمت يداك علي المجهود المتميز ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> حقيقي مجهود أكثر من رائع
> كان لازم أجى وأحييك مرة ثانية 
> بعد ما قرأت الكثير عن الشخصيات التاريخية الرائعة
> الف شكر رحال وفى انتظار باقى الشخصيات
> تحياتي


*الف شكر قلب مصر لمرورك ومتابعتك للموضوع .. وان شاء الله قريب سأضع باقي الشخصيات .. 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> *الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني 
> 
> حقا مجهود أكثر من رائع ......
> استمتعت بقراءة المعلومات القيمة المدعمة بالصور .......
> سلمت وسلمت يداك علي المجهود المتميز ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*همسه المنتدي الدافئة .. كان مرورك رائعاً .. 
مشكورة لمرورك الطيب اختي ليلة عشق .. 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

رحال اسكندراني
موضوع قيم ومميز
ومجهود طيب منك
ولو اني كنت افضل اعمل موضوع مستقل بكل شخصيةحتي نتمكن من متابعة كل شخصية علي انفراد
وان كان الموضوع فعلا مميز ويستحق الثناء عليه
تحياتي لك ودمت بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> رحال اسكندراني
> موضوع قيم ومميز
> ومجهود طيب منك
> ولو اني كنت افضل اعمل موضوع مستقل بكل شخصيةحتي نتمكن من متابعة كل شخصية علي انفراد
> وان كان الموضوع فعلا مميز ويستحق الثناء عليه
> تحياتي لك ودمت بكل خير


*الفاضلة ام احمد .. مشكورة لمرورك , بس انا فكرت اني اجمع على قد ما اقدر اشهر الشخصيات والاحداث فى موضوع واحد يجمعهم جميعاً .. 
مشكورة كمان مرة .. 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*عبد الحميد الثاني وجدال لم ينتهِ 





السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني شخصية تاريخية أثارت جدلا كثيرا خرج بأحكام متباينة على الرجل؛ حيث ينظر إليه البعض على أنه مصلح عادل، حكم دولة مترامية الأطراف متعددة الأعراق بدهاء وذكاء، ومدّ في عمر الدولة والخلافة العثمانية، ووقف ضد الأطماع الاستعمارية الغربية لاقتسام تركة "رجل أوربا المريض"، مستفيدًا من تضارب هذه الأطماع، فضلا عن موقفه الحازم والرافض لإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين..

بينما ينظر إليه آخرون على أنه مستبد ظالم ديكتاتور، حكم هذه الإمبراطورية الشاسعة لمدة 33 عامًا حكمًا فرديًا، كانت كلمته هي الأولى والأخيرة؛ واضطهد الأحرار، وقتل بعضهم، وطارد البعض الآخر، ولم يسلم منه إلا من خضع له.

إلا أن القارئ والمستطلع الواعي يحتاج إلى أن ينظر بعينيه الاثنتين متفحصا وجهتي النظر السابقتين؛ حتى لا تصاب رؤيته بالأحادية فيصدر أحكامًا صارمة وجائرة على شخصيات وأحداث متعددة الجوانب والأبعاد، وفي هذا إهدار لقيمة التاريخ الذي سجّل لنا حسنات الرجل وسيئاته.

المولد والنشأة

ولد عبد الحميد يوم الأربعاء (16 شعبان 1258 هـ = 22 سبتمبر 1842م)، وهو ابن السلطان عبد المجيد الأول الذي يعد أول سلطان عثماني يضفي على حركة التغريب في الدولة العثمانية صفة الرسمية، وعُرف عهده بعهد التنظيمات، الذي يعني تنظيم شئون الدولة وفق المنهج الغربي.

أما أمه فهي "تيرمشكان" جركسية الأصل توفيت عن 33 عاما، ولم يتجاوز ابنها عشر سنوات، فعهد بعبد الحميد إلى زوجة أبيه "بيرستو قادين" التي اعتنت بتربيته، وأولته محبتها؛ لذا منحها عند صعوده للعرش لقب "السلطانة الوالدة".

تعلم عبد الحميد اللغتين العربية والفارسية، ودرس الكثير من كتب الأدب والدواوين الشعرية والتاريخ والموسيقى والعلوم العسكرية والسياسية، وكان يحب مهنة النجارة ويقضي فيها الوقت الكثير، وما تزال بعض آثاره النجارية موجودة في المتحف.

توفي والده وعمره 18 عامًا، وصار ولي عهد ثان لعمه "عبد العزيز"، الذي تابع نهج أخيه في مسيرة التغريب والتحديث، واستمر في الخلافة 15 عاما شاركه فيها عبد الحميد في بعض سياحاته ورحلاته إلى أوروبا ومصر.

التقى عبد الحميد في خلافة عمه بعدد من ملوك العالم الذين زاروا إستانبول. وعُرف عنه مزاولة الرياضة وركوب الخيل والمحافظة على العبادات والشعائر الإسلامية والبعد عن المسكرات والميل إلى العزلة، وكان والده يصفه بالشكاك الصامت.

قتل السلطان عبد العزيز في مؤامرة دبرها بعض رجال القصر، واعتلى العرش من بعده مراد الخامس شقيق عبد الحميد، ولكنه لم يمكث على العرش إلا 93 يومًا فقط، حيث تركه لإصابته باختلال عقلي.

تولي الخلافة

بويع عبد الحميد بالخلافة في (9 شعبان 1293 هـ = 31 أغسطس 1876)، وكان في الرابعة والثلاثين من عمره، وهو الخليفة السابع والعشرون في الخلفاء العثمانيين، وتولَّى العرش مع اقتراب حرب عثمانية روسية جديدة، وظروف دولية معقدة، واضطرابات في بعض أجزاء الدولة، خاصة في البلقان.

اجتمعت الدول الكبرى في إستانبول في مؤتمر "ترسخانة" في (5 ذي الحجة 1293 = 23 ديسمبر 1876م)، لمناقشة الحرب القادمة، وتزامن ذلك مع إعلان المشروطية الأولى (الدستور)، ثم افتتاح مجلس المبعوثان (النواب) المنتخب من الولايات العثمانية المختلفة، حيث بدأت الخطوات الحثيثة نحو النظام البرلماني. ومع دق طبول الحرب العثمانية الروسية سحبت الدول الكبرى سفراءها من إستانبول، وتركت العثمانيين وحدهم أمام الروس.

وقعت الحرب في منتصف عام (1294 هـ = 1877م)، وعرفت بحرب 93، وتعد من كبرى حروب ذلك الوقت، ومني فيها العثمانيون بهزيمة كبيرة، واقترب الروس من إستانبول لولا تكتل الدول الأوروبية ضد روسيا، وحضور الأسطول الإنجليزي إلى ميناء إستانبول، وأُمليت على العثمانيين معاهدتي صلح هزليتين هما: آيا ستافانوس، وبرلين، اقتطعت فيهما بعض أراضي الدولة العثمانية، وفُرضت عليها غرامات باهظة، وهُجّر مليون مسلم بلغاري إلى إستانبول.

تعطيل الدستور

شعر السلطان عبد الحميد بأنه أجبر على قرار الحرب بسبب ضغوط مدحت باشا -الصدر الأعظم - الذي حرّض طلبة العلوم الدينية العليا للقيام بمظاهرات تجبر السلطان على الحرب. تصاعد الرأي العام على إثر هذه المظاهرات داعيا إلى الحرب. رأى السلطان أن هناك قصورًا في الرأي العام ممثلا في المجلس الذي دفع بالأمة إلى الحرب في غير وقتها وبدون استعداد لها أو حاجة إليها؛ لذلك قام بتعطيل الحياة النيابية إلى أجل غير مسمى في (9 صفر 1295 هـ = 13 فبراير 1878م)، واستمر هذا التعطيل مدة ثلاثين عاما ونصف، بعد حياة نيابية استمرت عاما واحدا.

والملاحظ أن السلطان لم يلغِ الدستور أو ينحيه، بل استمر نشر الدستور في النشرة السنوية للدولة طيلة 31 عاما متوالية دون انقطاع، وإن كانت أحكامه لم تطبق. ولم يجتمع مجلس الأعيان، ولكنهم استمروا في تقاضي مرتباتهم بصورة رسمية مدى الحياة.. وعلى هذا الأساس فإن السلطان أدار دولته بصورة شخصية دون مجلس، في ظل دستور يمنع تدخل السلطان في شئون الحكومة؛ لهذا وسم السلطان بصفة المستبد والديكتاتور.

وقد استصوب السياسي الألماني بسمارك ما فعله السلطان عبد الحميد من حل مجلس المبعوثان (النواب)، وعلَّق عليه بقوله: "إن لم يكن قوام الدولة شعبًا واحدًا، فإن ضرر مجلسها يكون أكبر من نفعه".

حكم السلطان حكمًا فرديًا من مقر إقامته في قصر ييلذر، وربط جميع مؤسسات الإمبراطورية بشخصه، غير أنه لم يستعمل القوة القسرية في حكمه، حيث لم يتدخل الجيش في الشئون الداخلية، وإن اعتمد السلطان على تحريات الأمن التي قامت بالعديد من التجاوزات.

ويلاحظ أن السلطان عبد الحميد كان بعيدًا عن سفك الدماء أو أسلوب الاغتيالات وتصفية معارضيه، وكان لا يلجأ إلى عقوبة السجن إلا في القليل، ثم يغيرها بالنفي. ولم يصدّق خلال سلطته الطويلة إلا على خمس عقوبات إعدام فقط، وهي أقل عدد من عقوبات الإعدام في تاريخ تركيا كلها.

الديون العثمانية

بلغت الديون العثمانية الخارجية عند تولي السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني حوالي 252 مليون قطعة ذهبية، وهو مبلغ كبير بمقياس ذلك العصر، فأقنع السلطان الدول الدائنة بإسقاط 146 مليونًا. ولتسديد المبلغ الباقي وُضعت بعض مؤسسات الدولة تحت تصرف مؤسسة الديون العمومية، وتمكن بهذه الوسيلة من تسديد هذه الديون، وكان حريصًا طوال عهده على عدم الاستدانة من الخارج إلا في أضيق الحدود.

سياسته ومشاريعه

كان عبد الحميد الثاني يرى ضرورة العمل على توحيد القوى الإسلامية لمجابهة الروح الاستعمارية الطامعة في الدولة العثمانية؛ لذلك سعى إلى طرح شعار الجامعة الإسلامية، وجعلها سياسة عليا لدولة الخلافة، فعمل على تدعيم أواصر الأخوة بين مسلمي الصين والهند وإفريقيا، ورأى في ذلك الشعار وسيلة لتوحيد الصفوف حوله وحول دولته في الداخل والخارج؛ فاستعان بمختلف الرجال والدعاة والوسائل لتحقيق غرضه، فأقام الكليات والمدارس، وربط أجزاء الدولة بـ30 ألف كيلومتر من البرق والهاتف، وبنى غواصة وعني بتسليح الجيش.

إلا أن أعظم مشروعاته الحضارية هو سكة حديد الحجاز لتيسير الحج على المسلمين، بحيث يستعاض بهذا المشروع عن طريق القوافل الذي كان يستغرق السفر به أربعين يومًا، وانخفضت المدة بالخط الحديدي إلى أربعة أيام.

وقد خلق هذا المشروع العملاق حماسة دينية بالغة بعدما نشر عبد الحميد الثاني بيانًا على المسلمين يدعوهم فيه للتبرع، وافتتح القائمة بمبلغ كبير؛ فتهافت المسلمون من الهند والصين وبقية العالم على التبرع، باعتبار أن هذا المشروع هو مشروع المسلمين أجمعين. ووصل أول قطار إلى المدينة المنورة في (رجب 1326 هـ = أغسطس 1908م)، بعد ثمانية أعوام من الحماسة والعمل الدائبين.

عبد الحميد والدول الكبرى

كان السلطان شخصيًا غير مرغوب فيه بالنسبة للدول الأوروبية؛ لأنه يمسك في قبضته ملايين المسيحيين، وبصفته خليفة للمسلمين فإن له نفوذا وسلطانا روحيا على رعايا الدول الأوروبية المسلمين.

لم يكن من الممكن لأي من الدول الكبرى أن تقتطع أجزاء من الدولة العثمانية في أوروبا أو البلقان في ظل وجود عبد الحميد الثاني؛ لذا أخذت فكرة إسقاطه تكتسب ثقلا كبيرًا في لندن وباريس.

كما أن سياساته فيما يتعلق بالجامعة الإسلامية وسكة حديد الحجاز وبغداد، ونجاحه في تشييد سكة حديد بغداد برأسمال ألماني (وبذلك استطاع إدخال ألمانيا إلى قائمة الدول المتنافسة في منطقة خليج البصرة الغنية بالبترول، وضمن عدم اقتراب بريطانيا، وحماية السكة الحديد باعتبار ألمانيا صاحبة امتيازها) كل ذلك أقلق إنجلترا، وأثار عدم ارتياح روسيا، وخلق صلابة في التصميم الأوروبي على ضرورة التخلص من هذا الخليفة الماكر الذي استطاع بدهائه تحييد القوى الأوروبية.

عبد الحميد واليهود

كان الحادث المهم الذي أثار أوروبا ضد السلطان عبد الحميد هو رفضه إسكان وتوطين المهاجرين اليهود في فلسطين، فقد كانت أوروبا المسيحية تريد تصدير مشكلة اليهود التي تعاني منها إلى الدولة العثمانية.

وكان أول اتصال بين "هرتزل" رئيس الجمعية الصهيونية، والسلطان عبد الحميد، بعد وساطة قام بها سفير النمسا في إستانبول، في (المحرم 1319 هـ = مايو 1901م)، وعرض هرتزل على السلطان توطين اليهود في فلسطين، وفي المقابل سيقدم اليهود في الحال عدة ملايين من الليرات العثمانية الذهبية كهدية ضخمة للسلطان، وسيقرضون الخزينة العثمانية مبلغ مليوني ليرة أخرى.

أدرك السلطان أن هرتزل يقدم له رشوة من أجل تأسيس وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين، وبمجرد تحقيقهم لأكثرية سكانية سيطالبون بالحكم الذاتي، مستندين إلى الدول الأوروبية.. فأخرجه السلطان من حضرته بصورة عنيفة.

يقول السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في مذكراته عن سبب عدم توقيعه على هذا القرار: "إننا نكون قد وقَّعنا قرارًا بالموت على إخواننا في الدين". أما هرتزل فأكد أنه يفقد الأمل في تحقيق آمال اليهود في فلسطين، وأن اليهود لن يدخلوا الأرض الموعودة (فلسطين) طالما أن السلطان عبد الحميد قائمًا في الحكم مستمرًا فيه.

كانت صلابة عبد الحميد الثاني سببًا رئيسًا في تأخير مشروع الصهيونية العالمية بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين؛ لذلك سعى اليهود للإيقاع بالسلطان وتشويه صورته أثناء حكمه، وكذلك في التاريخ، وتغلغل بعضهم في جمعية الاتحاد والترقي التي أسقطت السلطان، وكان على رأسهم "عمانويل كراسو".

السلطان والأرمن

عاش الأرمن كغيرهم من الأجناس التي ضمتها الإمبراطورية العثمانية، واحتل بعضهم منصب الوزير، وكان تعدادهم داخل الدولة لا يزيد على مليوني شخص. ونصت معاهدة برلين على إجراء إصلاحات لصالح الأرمن في 6 ولايات عثمانية في الأناضول، ولم تكن تبلغ أكبر نسبة لكثافتهم السكانية في أي ولاية أكثر من 20%، إلا أن السلطان رفض تطبيق هذه المادة من المعاهدة؛ فقام الأرمن -بإيعاز من بعض الدول الكبرى- بارتكاب مذابح بشعة ضد المسلمين القرويين، حيث بقروا بطون الحوامل وقتلوا النساء، وقطعوا عورات الرجال وحرقوا المساجد، ولم يجد عبد الحميد بُدًا من مواجهة هذا الإرهاب الصليبي، فشنت بالتالي الصحافة الغربية حملة شعواء عليه ووصفته بالسلطان الأحمر.

كذلك عمل السلطان على تشكيل فرق من الأكراد لحماية المسلمين العزل في الأناضول عرفت بأفواج الخيالة الحميدية. ويقول أحد المؤرخين: "إن هذه السياسة حافظت على الوجود الكردي والمسلم في الأناضول حتى اليوم".

لم يكتف الأرمن بإشاعة الفوضى وارتكاب المذابح بحق القرويين، بل قاموا بأعمال شغب في إستانبول نفسها سنة (1313 هـ = 1892م) و(1314 هـ = 1896م)، وقد واجهتها القوات العثمانية بحزم، أما الدول الكبرى فتركت الأرمن لحالهم بعد أن أوقعتهم في الأزمة، فحاول الأرمن جذب انتباه الدول العظمى إليهم فخططوا لاغتيال السلطان عبد الحميد سنة (1323 هـ = 1905م) فيما عرف بحادث القنبلة، لكنهم فشلوا في اغتيال السلطان، ومات بعض الأمراء والجنود، وقبض على المتآمر البلجيكي "جوريس"، لكن السلطان عفا عنه، بل استخدمه في جمع معلومات له في أوروبا.

عبد الحميد والاتحاد والترقي

الاتحاد والترقي هو أول حزب سياسي في الدولة العثمانية، ظهر عام (1308 هـ = 1890م) كحزب سري يهدف إلى معارضة حكم عبد الحميد الثاني والتخلص منه، وبعدما اكتشف السلطان أمر الحزب سنة (1315 هـ = 1897م) نفى الكثير من أعضائه إلى الخارج، وهرب بعضهم إلى باريس، ثم اجتمع المعارضون لحكم السلطان في باريس في (ذي القعدة 1319 هـ = فبراير 1902م) في مؤتمر أطلقوا عليه "مؤتمر الأحرار العثمانية"، واتخذ قرارات مهمة، منها تأسيس إدارات محلية مستقلة على أساس القوميات، وهو ما يعني تمزيق الإمبراطورية العثمانية، غير أن هذا القرار اعترض عليه بعض الحاضرين في المؤتمر، ثم طالب المؤتمرون من الدول الأوروبية التدخل لإنهاء حكم السلطان عبد الحميد وإقصائه عن العرش.

افتتح الاتحاد والترقي فروعًا له داخل الدولة العثمانية التحق بها عدد كبير من الضباط الشباب وذوي الرتب الصغيرة، ثم تزايد عدد الضباط حتى قيل إن كل ضباط الجيش العثماني الثالث في البلقان سنة (1326 هـ = 1908م) كانوا منضمين إلى الاتحاد والترقي. وتحالفت الجمعية مع الثوار في البلقان، وأهدرت عصابات البلغار واليونانيين كثيرًا من دماء المسلمين بالاتفاق مع الاتحاديين بغرض هدم النظام الحميدي. وبدأ الاتحاديون في قتل الموظفين العثمانيين الذين لا يتعاونون معهم.

بعد كثير من الاضطرابات والوقائع قرر السلطان عبد الحميد استئناف تطبيق الدستور في جمادى الآخرة (1326 هـ = يوليو 1908م)، وتولت جمعية الاتحاد والترقي الحكم، وأعلنت تطبيقها لمبادئ الثورة الفرنسية.

والواقع أن تولي الاتحاد والترقي الحكم لم يؤسس الديمقراطية، وإنما تحول النظام إلى حزب واحد وديكتاتورية واحدة حوت جميع العناصر الراغبة في تمزيق الدولة. وكما يقول أحد المؤرخين: "لو كانت المشروطية الثانية نتيجة حركة شعبية، لأمكن تخطي الخطوة الأولى للديمقراطية"، وكان ضباط الاتحاد والترقي يقولون بأن المشروطية الثانية هي ضيعتهم وحدهم دون غيرهم، واقترن إعلان الدستور ببعض الحوادث المؤلمة للدولة العثمانية؛ إذ أعلنت بلغاريا وكريت انفصالهما عن الدولة العثمانية والانضمام لليونان، واستقلت البوسنة والهرسك.

حادث 31 مارت

رأى الاتحاديون ضرورة التخلص من السلطان عبد الحميد وإسقاط حكمه، واتفقت هذه الرغبة مع رغبة الدول الأوروبية الكبرى خاصة بريطانيا التي رأت في ذلك الخطوة الأولى لتمزيق الإمبراطورية العثمانية، وشعر اليهود والأرمن أنهم اقتربوا كثيرًا من أهدافهم؛ لذلك كانت أحداث 31 مارت (هو الشهر الأول من شهور السنة الرومية، ويقابل شهر إبريل، مع فارق بين الشهرين مقداره 18 يوما) ويوافق يوم (21 ربيع أول 1327 هـ = 13 إبريل 1909)؛ حيث حدث اضطراب كبير في إستانبول قتل فيه بعض جنود الاتحاد والترقي.

وعلى إثر ذلك جاءت قوات موالية للاتحاد والترقي من سلانيك، ونقلت إلى إستانبول، وانضمت إليها بعض العصابات البلغارية والصربية، وادعت هذه القوات أنها جاءت لتنقذ السلطان من عصاة إستانبول، وأراد قادة الجيش الأول الموالي للسلطان عبد الحميد منع هذه القوات من دخول إستانبول والقضاء عليها إلا أن السلطان رفض ذلك، وأخذ القسم من قائد الجيش الأول بعدم استخدام السلاح ضدهم؛ فدخلت هذه القوات إستانبول بقيادة محمود شوكت باشا وأعلنت الأحكام العرفية، وسطوا على قصر السلطان وحاولوا الحصول على فتوى من مفتي الدولة بخلع السلطان لكنه رفض، فحصلوا على فتوى بتهديد السلاح.

واتهم المتآمرون الثائرون السلطان بأنه وراء حادث 31 مارت، وأنه أحرق المصاحف، وأنه حرّض المسلمين على قتال بعضهم بعضًا، وهي ادعاءات كاذبة كان هدفها خلع السلطان عبد الحميد، وأعلنوا عزله.

ندب الثائرون أربعة موظفين لتبليغ السلطان بقرار العزل، وهم: يهودي وأرمني وألباني وجرجي، وهكذا أخذ اليهود والأرمن ثأرهم من عبد الحميد الثاني. واعترف الاتحاديون بعد ذلك بأنهم أخطئوا في انتخابهم لهذه الهيئة.

تنازل السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني عن العرش لأخيه محمد رشاد في (6 ربيع آخر 1327 هـ = 27 إبريل 1909م)، وانتقل مع 38 شخصًا من حاشيته إلى سلانيك بطريقة مهينة ليقيم في المدينة ذات الطابع اليهودي في قصر يمتلكه يهودي بعدما صودرت كل أملاكه وأمواله، وقضى في قصره بسلانيك سنوات مفجعة تحت رقابة شديدة جدًا، ولم يسمح له حتى بقراءة الصحف.

الوفاة

وقد تُوفِّي السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في (28 ربيع آخر 1336 هـ = 10 فبراير 1918م) عن ستة وسبعين عامًا، واشترك في تشييع جنازته الكثير من المسلمين، ورثاه كثير من الشعراء، بمن فيهم أكبر معارضيه "رضا توفيق" الذي كتب يقول:

عندما يذكر التاريخ اسمك

يكون الحق في جانبك ومعك أيها السلطان العظيم

كنا نحن الذين افترينا دون حياء

على أعظم سياسي العصر

قلنا: إن السلطان ظالم، وإن السلطان مجنون

قلنا لا بد من الثورة على السلطان

وصدقنا كل ما قاله لنا الشيطان

المصادر:

مذكرات السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني – ترجمة محمد حرب – دار القلم – دمشق – الطبعة الرابعة (1419 هـ = 1998م).
يلماز أوتونا – تاريخ الدولة العثمانية – منشورات مؤسسة فيصل للتمويل – تركيا الطبعة الأولى (1410هـ = 1990م).*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*ريتشارد قلب الاسد ..





مخطوطة من القرن الـ 12 م



المولد والنشأة

ولد ريتشارد في أكسفورد بإنجلترا في (غرة شعبان 552 هـ = 8 من سبتمبر 1157م)، ونشأ نشأة عسكرية؛ فشبّ ميالاً للحرب والقتال، وعندما بلغ الحادية عشرة  ورث عن والدته دوقية "أكيتين" بفرنسا، ثم تولى سنة (568هـ = 1172م) دوقية "بواتييه"، وهي إحدى المقاطعات الفرنسية التي كانت تابعة آنذاك لسلطة ملك إنجلترا.

ويبدو أنه كان معارضًا لسياسة والده الملك هنري الثاني طامعًا  خلافته؛ فاشترك مع إخوته في مؤامرة ضد والدهم سنة (569هـ= 1173م)، ولكنها فشلت، ثم ما لبث أن عفا عنه والده، وانصرف إلى دعم سلطانه على المقاطعات التابعة له، وشرع في الضغط على أبيه ليعترف به وريثا شرعيا يخلفه على عرش إنجلترا والمقاطعات الفرنسية التابعة لها.

ولم يكتف ريتشارد بذلك بل تحالف مع فيليب أوغسطس لتحقيق غرضه في الوصول إلى عرش إنجلترا، وأعلن تمرده على والده وثار ضده سنة (584 هـ = 1188م)، ولم يكن أبوه في سن تسمح له بمقابلة تمرد ابنه بضربات قوية؛ فقد كان كبيرا السن عليل البدن؛ الأمر الذي عجل بوفاته سنة (585هـ= 1189م)، وخلفه ريتشارد ملكا على عرش إنجلترا في (20 من جمادى الأولى 585 هـ = 6 من يوليو 1189م) باسم ريتشارد الأول


الإعداد للحملة الصليبية

وفي أثناء فترة صراع ريتشارد للوصول إلى العرش كان المسلمون قد استردوا بيت المقدس، بعد أن ظل أسيرًا في أيدي الصليبيين نحو 90 عامًا، وبدأت ترتفع صيحات عاتية في أوربا تنادي باستعادة بيت المقدس، واستعادة الروح التي ضاعت تحت سنابك خيل صلاح الدين، واسترداد الهيبة المفقودة، وصادفت تلك الدعوات هوى في نفس ريتشارد، وكان بطبيعته يميل إلى الحرب ويمني نفسه بالنصر المنشود والعودة إلى مملكته مرفوع الهامة تكلل أكاليل النصر رأسه، ويلهج الناس بذكره، وعلى الفور بدأ في إعداد حملته التي كلفته أموالا طائلة، وفي الوقت نفسه كان فيليب أوغسطس ملك فرنسا وفردريك بربروسا يجهزان لحملتهما لنفس الغرض.

الطريق إلى عكا

أبحر ريتشارد بأسطوله قاصدا عكا فوصلها في (13 من جمادى الأولى 587 هـ = 8 من يونيو 1191م)، وقوَّى من عزيمتهم وصول قوات فيليب أوغسطس حيث جمع شمل الصليبيين تحت زعامته، وبدأ في مهاجمة عكا وقذفها قذفا متصلا، ثم جاءت قوات ريتشارد فازداد الصليبيون قوة إلى قوتهم، وأظهرت الحامية الإسلامية ضروبا في الشجاعة وألوانا من الصبر والثبات في مقاومة الحصار ودفع هجمات الصليبيين من البر والبحر، ولكن ذلك لم يعد كافيا بعد أن انقطعت الإمدادات والاتصالات بينها وبين صلاح الدين الذي لم تنجح قواته في اختراق الحصار البري الصليبي.

ولم يعد هناك مفر من المفاوضات لتسليم المدينة، واتفق الطرفان على أن يسمح الصليبيون لحامية عكا بالخروج سالمين في مقابل فدية قدرها 200 ألف دينار، وأن يحرر المسلمون 2500 من الأسرى.

وبعد دخول الصليبيين عكا في (16 من جمادى الآخرة 587 هـ = 11 من يوليو 1191م) تجاهل ريتشارد قلب الأسد بنود الاتفاق، ونقض ما اتفق عليه؛ فقبض على المسلمين بالمدينة وكانوا نحو 3 آلاف مسلم، وقام بقتلهم في وحشية وهمجية في (27 من رجب 587 هـ 20 من أغسطس 1191م) طعنًا وضربًا بالسيف، ولم يقابل صلاح الدين الأيوبي هذا الفعلة الشنعاء بمثلها، ورفض أن يقتل من كان في يده من أسرى الصليبيين


الاستيلاء على مدن الساحل

بدأ ريتشارد بعد سقوط عكا يعد للاستيلاء على شاطئ فلسطين من عكا إلى عسقلان، ويمني نفسه باسترداد بيت المقدس، وخاض من أجل ذلك سلسلة من الحروب مع المسلمين؛ فاستولى الصليبيون على حيفا التي أخلتها حاميتها الإسلامية، ثم على قيسارية التي خربها المسلمون حتى لا ينتفع بها الصليبيون، وفي أثناء ذلك فتح ريتشارد باب المفاوضات مع صلاح الدين، ولكنها فشلت بسبب تمسك ريتشارد بأن تعود مملكة بيت المقدس الصليبية إلى ما كانت عليه قبل حطين.

ثم نشبت بين الطرفين معركة أرسوف في (15 من شعبان 587 هـ = 7 من سبتمبر 1191م)، وكاد المسلمون يحققون نصرا عظيما كما حدث في حطين، ولكن ريتشارد ثبت في المعركة، وأعاد تنظيم قواته، ونجح في تحويل دفة المعركة لصالحه، وحقق نصرا كبيرا بعث الثقة في نفوس الصليبيين بعد سلسلة الهزائم المدوية التي لحقت بهم.

بعد هذا النصر الذي حققه ريتشارد اتجه إلى بيت المقدس، وفي طريقه إليه استولى على عدد من المدن العربية مثل يافا واللد ويازور والرملة والنطرون، وأصبح على مقربة من بيت المقدس، بعد أن تحمل الصليبيون العناء في سبيل الوصول إليه.

صلح الرملة

باءت محاولات ريتشارد للاستيلاء على بيت المقدس بالفشل أمام صلابة المسلمين في الدفاع عنها، وتقوية صلاح الدين الأيوبي لاستحكاماتها، ثم لم يلبث أن دب الخلاف واشتعل النزاع بين الصليبيين، وانتهى بهم الحال إلى طلب الصلح والمفاوضة، وساعد في المسارعة إلى ذلك ورود أنباء إلى ريتشارد باستيلاء أخيه يوحنا على الحكم؛ فعزم على إجراء الصلح قبل العودة إلى بلاده.

وبعد مفاوضات شاقة عقد الصلح بين ريتشارد وصلاح الدين في (22 من شعبان 588هـ = 2 من سبتمبر 1192م)، وهو الصلح المعروف بصلح الرملة، واتفق الطرفان على أن تكون مدة الصلح ثلاث سنوات وثلاثة أشهر، وأن تكون المنطقة الساحلية من صور إلى يافا للصليبيين، أما عسقلان فتكون للمسلمين، في حين تكون الرملة واللد مناصفة بين المسلمين والصليبيين، ونص الاتفاق أن يعطى للمسيحيين حرية الحج إلى بيت المقدس دون مطالبتهم بأي ضريبة مقابل ذلك.

العودة إلى بلاده

قضى ريتشارد قلب الأسد في حروبه ضد المسلمين 16 شهرًا، ونجح خلالها في تقوية الصليبيين، واستردادهم لبعض المدن التي خسروها في حروبهم ضد صلاح الدين، ثم غادر عكا إلى بلاده في (شوال 588 هـ = أكتوبر 1192م)، غير أن سفينته تعرضت لرياح عاتية فرست في ميناء البندقية، واستكمل طريق العودة برًا فاعتقله "ليوبولد" دوق النمسا بالقرب من فيينا، وسلّمه إلى هنري السادس إمبراطور الدولة الرومانية فسجنه، ولم يطلق سراحه إلا بعد أن دفع فدية كبيرة، وعاد إلى إنجلترا حيث تُوِّج ملكا عليها للمرة الثانية في (23 من ربيع الآخر 590 هـ 17 من إبريل 1194م)، ثم رجع إلى مقاطعة النورماندى واستقر بها، وخاض عددًا من المعارك لإنقاذ ممتلكات التاج الإنجليزي في فرنسا، ثم لم يلبث أن انتهت حياته بسبب سهم طائش أثناء حصاره لأحد حصون النبلاء في (جمادى الآخرة 595هـ = إبريل 1199م).من مصادر الدراسة:

أبو شامة: كتاب الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين- مطبعة وادي النيل – القاهرة – (1287 هـ = 187م). 
ستفين رنسميان: تاريخ الحروب الصليبية – ترجمة السيد الباز العريني – دار الثقافة – بيروت – 1980م*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*
ثعلب الصحراء  ومعركة العلمين







رومل فى فريقيا صيف 1941



ولد في 15 نوفمبر 1891 م في مدينة هايدنهايم (Heidenheim) الألمانية كان يلقب بثعلب الصحراء كان قائدًا ألمانيًا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية في العلمين في الصحراء الغربية. توفي في 14 أكتوبر عام 1944 م بعد أن أجبره أدولف هتلر على الانتحار بعد ان ثبت ضلوعه في محاولة اغتيال هتلر في مقر قيادته في بروسيا الشرقية في 20 تموز 1944 فخُيِّر بين الانتحار مع إقامة جنازة له وتشييع رسمي مهيب أو الذهاب إلى برلين مع ضمان مثوله امام المحكمة العسكرية والإعدام فاختار الانتحار. خسر حرب العلمين في مصر على يد الجنرال الإنجليزي مونتغمري قائد الجيش الثامن البريطاني (فئران الصحراء) في أكتوبر 1942 م ليس لعدم كفاءته او لكفاءة خصمه بل لعدم توفر دعم جوي لديه وكذلك نقص حاد في المحروقات بينما كان خصمه يتمتع بتفوق جوي مطلق ونسبة قواته تعادل 1:3 وقد اختلقت الدعاية البريطانية أسطورة مونتغمري (مونتي) لتعزيز معنويات جنودها المهزوزة ويبقى هو (مونتي) القائد الحذر الذي يحجم عن استغلال الفرص مستهيناً بالسيقات التكتيكية العسكرية لصالح المحافظة على سمعته فقط.

اما رومل فكان قائد يتمتع بحس تكتيكي وإستراتيجي رائع قلما نجده بين القادة. شارك في حملة فرنسا 1940 وقاد الفرقة المدرعة السابعة (بانزر)التي سميت بالشبح. يعتبر رومل واضع التكتيكات المستخدمة في يومنا هذا في قتال المدرعات حيث تم ابتكار معظم التكتيكات هذه في حملة شمال افريقيا.

في 3 مارس عام 1943 م قاد الفيلد مارشال الألماني إيروين روميل القوات الألمانية والإيطالية في معركة ميدنين بالصحراء التونسية التي كانت آخر معاركه في شمال إفريقيا وهي المنطقة التي شهدت أمجاده العسكرية عندما أحدث انقلابا في الفكر العسكري بمناورات شديدة الإبداع أدت إلى تحقيق انتصارات كبيرة على القوات البريطانية وإجبارها على التراجع من ليبيا إلى مصر حتى منطقة العلمين شمال غرب مصر.

وكان روميل قد تولى قيادة القوات الألمانية والإيطالية الحليفة في شمال إفريقيا عام 1941واستطاع استرداد ليبيا من قبضة البريطانيين بعد معارك خاطفة مما دفع الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر إلى ترقيته لرتبة فيلد مارشال ليصبح أصغر ضابط يحصل على هذه الرتبة في الجيش الألماني. ولكن الخلل الكبير في موازين القوة بين القوات الألمانية التي يقودها والقوات البريطانية التي استطاعت الحصول على إمدادات هائلة قبل معركة العلمين في الوقت الذي كانت القوات الألمانية تفتقد حتى إلى الكميات الكافية من الوقود اللازم لتسيير المركبات والمدرعات الأمر الذي قيد حرية روميل في ممارسة هوايته المفضلة وهي المناورات السريعة والمفاجئة فكانت النتيجة هي هزيمة الألمان في معركة العلمين لتتخذ معارك شمال إفريقيا اتجاها معاكسا حيث تولت هزائم الألمان واضطروا إلى التراجع إلى ليبيا ولكن القوات البريطانية واصلت الضغط على قوات روميل فتراجع إلى الصحراء التونسية حيث اشتبك في معركة مع قوات الحلفاء في منطقة ميدنين التونسية وتنتهي بهزيمته أيضا فيأمر هتلر بإعادته إلى ألمانيا خاصة وقد ترددت أنباء عن انتقادات روميل لقيادة هتلر.

وبعد عودته إلى ألمانيا ألقي القبض عليه بتهمة التآمر على حياة هتلر حيث خيره الزعيم النازي بين تناول السم والموت منتحرا والإعلان عن وفاته متأثرا بجراحه ليحتفظ بشرفه العسكري أو يقدم إلى محكمة الشعب بتهمة الخيانة فاختار الأولى وانتحر في الرابع عشر من أكتوبر عام 1944م.


كان الوحيد من الجنرالات الالمان الذين توقعوا الانزال في النورمندي غير انه لم يتح له الوقت الكافي لتعزيز الدفاعات هناك ، و لسوء الحظ فانه كان مصاب بجرح نتيجة غارة جوية قبل الانزال في النورمندي و كان خارج قيادته يعالج عند حدوث الانزال تماماً كما كان قبل هجوم العلمين في النمسا يتعالج من مرض اليرقان الذي اصيب به في شمال افريقيا 

منطقة العلمين:


يصف اللفتنانت جنرال فريتز بايرلين رئيس أركان رومل خلال معركة العلمين الجبهة كما يأتي:
«صحراء قاحلة، حيث تتناوب الصخور الناتئة الجرداء مع مساحات الرمال المغطاة بصورة متناثرة بالأشواك تحت شمس افريقيا القاسية، وبين تل العيسى الصخري على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وهرم قارة الحميمات البالغ ارتفاعه 600 قدم والواقع على منخفض القطارة، كان يقع الموضع الوحيد في الصحراء الافريقية الذي لا يمكن الالتفاف حول جناحه، والذي يبلغ عرضه 40 ميلاً أو 60 كلم.
هناك توقف رومل على أبواب مصر لعدم توافر القوات والمعدات الكافية لمتابعة هجومه، وهناك وقفت بالمقابل القوات البريطانية والحليفة تتحضر لرده على أعقابه».
تبعد العلمين 330 ميلاً عن طبرق، و660 ميلاً عن بنغازي و1200 ميل عن طرابلس الغرب، و55 ميلاً عن الاسكندرية، و200 ميل عن السويس.
يقع الموضع الألماني - الإىطالي بين ساحل البحر المتوسط ومنخفض القطارة. ولا يوجد في الصحراء الغربية في مصر غير هذا الموقع لا يمكن مفاجأته أو الالتفاف حول جناحه من الجنوب، هنا فقط على المهاجم تحقيق اختراق جبهي (حوالى 60 كلم).


هذا الموقع يلائم القوات البريطانية التي كان تدريبها حتى ذلك الوقت يرتكز على تجارب الحرب العالمية الأولى في الحرب الوضعية، حيث يستطيع جندي المشاة النيوزيلندي والاسترالي الممتاز إظهار بأسه، وحيث تستطيع المدفعية الانكليزية بتفوّقها الإداري أن تؤثر تأثيراً مهلكاً. كذلك، قرّر رومل منع اختراق مراكزه مهما كان الثمن، طالما أمكنه ذلك في معركة دفاعية متحركة بسبب تفوّق الحلفاء ونقص وسائله، كما عمد إلى تعزيز ميادين دفاعه بأعداد كبيرة من الألغام (أكثر من 500 ألف لغم وسمّاها «حدائق الشيطان»
(Devil gardens).



جيـش المحـور المعتـاد على الهجـوم وجد نفسه في موقع الدفاع
الوضع الميداني للطرفين قبل المعركة (23ت1 - 1942 و4ت2 - 1942)
- المحور:
تعوّد جيش المحور على الاندفاعات المدرعة السريعة والمفاجئة وعملياً الهجوم المتواصل، ولكنه وجد نفسه في وضع جديد، إذ لم يعد يتمتع بغطاء جوّي كاف، وكان يعاني نقصاً في الوقود إلى الحدود الدنيا التي تتطلبها خطوط انتشاره واتصالاته، لذلك وجد نفسه في موضع الدفاع.
كذلك، فإن رومل قائد الجيش كان في ألمانيا للعلاج، وكان ميزان القوى بنسبة 2 إلى 1 لصالح مونتغمري.
كانت قوات المحور بقيادة الجنرال شتوم (56 سنة) وعديدها نحو 108.000 رجل (منهم 53000 رجل ألماني)، ولديه نحو 600 دبابة (منها 300 دبابة إيطالية م13). هذه الدبابات عرفت باسم «الكفن ذي الارتداد الذاتي» (Self-Propelled Coffin)، فقط 38 دبابة ألمانية (مارك 4) كانت تشكل توازناً مع دبابات الشيرمان التي كانت في حوزة الحلفاء. أما عدد طائرات المحور فكان 345 طائرة منها 216 ايطالية، بينما كان يتوافر للحلفاء نحو 900 طائرة انكليزية، إضافة إلى عدد من الطائرات الأميركية.
وكان للمحور نحو 24 مدفعاً فقط من عيار 88 ملم وعدد كبير من المدافع المضادة للدبابات.
كانت مواقع قوات المحور الدفاعية محمية بحزام عميق من الألغام (8 كلم عرض، و60 كلم طول) وكان لديهم نحو 2000 رجل لكل ميل من الجبهة، وهذا لم يكن له تأثير كبير بالنسبة إلى القتال في الصحراء.
النقص في الوقود كان يعني أن المدرعات ستقاتل حيث هي:
- الفرقة 21 بانزر والفرقة آريتي الإيطالية في الجنوب.
- الفرقة 15 بانزر والفرقة ليتوريو الإيطالية في الشمال.
الفرقة تريستا الإيطالية والفرقة 90 الألمانية الخفيفة احتياط في الشمال.
- الحلفاء:
ضمت قوى مونتغمري نحو 220.000 رجل و1352 دبابة من بينها 1196 في بقعة العمل الأمامية (Forward Area) منها 1201 دبابة كانت مستعدة للانطلاق ليلة23/24 تشرين الأول 1942.
كما كان لدى الانكليز 1400 مدفع مضاد للدبابات (550 مدفعاً 2 رطل، و850 مدفعاً 60 رطلاً).
كما كان لديهم 884 قطعة مدفعية (52 مدفعاً متوسطاً و832 مدفع ميدان).
يتبين أن الجيش الانكليزي الثامن كان يتجه إلى المعركة برجحان واضح على خصمه، في العتاد والرجال والقيادة، خصوصاً وأن قائده (مونتغمري) معروف بإرادته الحديدية وتفوّقه في التكتيك.
خطط العمليات وفكرة المناورة عند مونتغمري
«عندما تسلمت قيادة الجيش قلت إن هذا التكليف كان بهدف تدمير رومل وجيشه، وهذا ما يجب القيام به حالما نكون جاهزين، ونحن الآن جاهزون». قال مونتغمري ذلك في 23 تشرين الأول 1942.
كانت خطة مونتغمري المبدئية تقوم على نقطتين:
أولاً: تدمير مدرعات رومل بسرعة.
ثانياً: التعامل مع عناصره غير المدرعة على مهل.
هذه الخطة تتطابق مع الفكر العسكري السائد في ذلك الوقت، ولكن مونتغمري قرر أن يعكس هذه الطريقة ويقوم بتعديلها بعملين متزامنين:
1- احتواء سلاح العدو المدرع.
2- التعامل مع فرق مشاة العدو، وذلك بتدميرها بطريقة منهجية في مراكزها الدفاعية، وهذه الفرق غير المدرعة ستدمر بعمليات تفتيت متتابعة.
إن تحقيق هذه الخطة يتطلب مهاجمة العدو من الجانبين، والخلف، وقطع الإمدادات عنه بعمليات منظمة، ومخططة بعناية ودقة، من خلال سلسلة من القواعد الثابتة تكون بمتناول قواته.
وقد شرح مونتغمري هذه الخطة واجتمع بقادة جيشه نزولاً حتى رتبة عقيد، فشدد على وضع العدو، وركز على ضعفه، وأكد أن القتال سيكون طويلاً (كقتال الكلاب) أو «قتالاً متوازناً»، قد يستغرق أياماً، وقد تكون عشرة. ثم قدم تفاصيل عن قوة جيشه: دباباته، مدافعه وطائراته والإمدادات الهائلة التي بحوزته من الذخيرة وغيرها، وركز على عدم التخلّي عن روح المبادرة، وشدد على أن كل فرد، يجب أن يكون مشبعاً بالرغبة لقتل الألمان.
كيف سارت المعركة؟
بقيت الشكوك تساور أفكار قادة الفرق الثلاثة للفيلق الثلاثين: «فريبرغ»، «مورشيدو»، «بيانار» وقلة ثقتهم بهجوم مدرع مبكر. ففي الصحراء المفتوحة المنبسطة، من المستحيل إخفاء إشارات هجوم مقبل، ولهذا السبب قام الانكليز بوضع مخطط تمويه يجعل الألمان يعتقدون أن الهجوم سيكون على الطرف الجنوبي للجبهة من جهة الصحراء (منخفض القطارة) وقاموا بوضع أشكال دبابات ومدافع وقواعد لوجستية وخزانات نفط وأنابيب كلها خشبية ومموّهة في هذا القطاع.
الهجوم: 
ابتدأ الهجوم مساء 23 تشرين الأول 1942 الساعة 12.04(رمايات مدفعية 784 مدفعاً لمدة عشرين دقيقة).
بعد ذلك، وفي الساعة 22.07 انطلق الفيلق الثلاثون في الشمال بهجوم مباشر لخرق الجبهة عبر ثغرتين، بينما انطلق الفيلق 13 من الجنوب.
أدى الهجوم المفتوح إلى بعض النجاحات المهمة.
خلال الليل، اندفع الفيلق الثلاثون في طريقه إلى مرتفع المطيرية وكذلك حقق الفيلق 13 بعض التقدم، واستطاعت أحزمة الألغام (حدائق الشيطان) والمقاومة الصلبة من قوات المحور تأخيرهما.
لم تكن ردة فعل قوات المحور سريعة، فهم لم يكونوا يتوقعون هجوماً للحلفاء، ورومل كان في ألمانيا للاستشفاء أما الجنرال شتومي الذي تسلم القيادة فلم يكن يعرف ما يجري، ولما خرج يستطلع ذلك (وبدون حراسه) على رأس الفرقة 90 الخفيفة أصيبت سيارته وهرب سائقه ووجد قرب السيارة في اليوم التالي ميتاً بنوبة قلبية.
وبقي جيش البانزر بدون قائد طيلة هذه الفترة، ولكنه قاوم ببسالة وعناد وبالتالي لم يقم بهجوم معاكس.
بلغت المعركة ذروتها بشكل سريع ومفاجئ، حتى أن مونتغمري لم يكن متأكداً من مدى التقدم الذي أحرزته قواته، ولكنه كان يعتقد أن الأمور تسير سيراً حسناً، وكانت المشكلة لديه هي كيف يدفع المدرعات إلى الأمام من خلال الخطوط الضيقة في حقول الألغام.
خلال ليل24/25 تشرين الأول حاول الجنرال غاتهاوس قائد الفرقة المدرعة العاشرة أن يتقدم إلى الأمام ولكنه لم يستطع ذلك بسبب الارتباك والازدحام الآلوي في عناصر الثغرة، كما أغارت الطائرات الألمانية ودمرت نحو 25 سيارة حليفة محملة بالذخيرة والوقود أثناء عبورها الثغرة، وهذا ما جعل غاتهاوس يفكر بوقف الهجوم، وقد وافقه على ذلك لمسدن قائد الفيلق العاشر المدرع.
كانت هذه اللحظة أخطر ما في المعركة، ففيها يمكن أن تُربح أو تُخسر. ولحسن الحظ، فإن دي غينغاند رئيس أركان الجيش الثامن، أدرك ذلك واستدعى لمسدن وليز لاجتماع فوري في القيادة العامة للجيش، وأيقظ مونتغمري في الساعة 3.03 صباحاً. أوضح مونتغمري أن المخطط الأساسي يجب أن ينفذ، وقال ذلك لغاتهاوس بواسطة الهاتف.
وبعد الاجتماع احتجز مونتغمري لمسدن وانذره بأنه إن لم يقم هو وقادة فرقه بالهجوم فسيجد غيرهم ليقوم بذلك. فقد كان يدرك وبصورة واقعية ان هذه هي اللحظة الحرجة في كل المعركة. وبالفعل، وقبل الساعة الثامنة من صباح ذلك اليوم 10/25, أفيد أن أحد ألوية غاتهوس قد تجاوز بمسافة 2000 ياردة حقول الألغام إلى الغرب.
كذلك، فإن الفرقة النيوزيلندية تابعت طريقها وردت هجوماً معاكساً قامت به فرقة البانزر 15 وكبّدتها خسائر جسيمة.
- في القاطع الجنوبي من الجبهة: تقدمت الفرقة السابعة المدرعة (جرذان الصحراء) خلال حقل الألغام الأول ليلة 32/42 تشرين الأول واستطاعت قوات المحور وقف تقدمها، ولكن مونتغمري أراد استخدام هذه الوضعية فدعا إلى وقف الهجوم قبل أن تزداد الإصابات في صفوفه.
- في صباح 10/26 فقد هجوم مونتغمري زخمه، فالإصابات تزداد وقد أصبحت نحو 200 دبابة خارج المعركة، ولكن الفيلق الثلاثين أحرز أكثر أهدافه. والجيش الثامن أخذ نحو 2000 أسير (600 ألماني)، وقدر أن العدو فقد نحو 30.000 من قواته و250 دبابة ومئات المدافع، وبدت المخابرات العسكرية متفائلة جداً بالوضع، مما دفع مونتغمري لقضاء ذلك اليوم يفكر ويخطط في الخطوة التالية.
- في هذه الأثناء (ليل25/26) عاد رومل من ألمانيا واستلم قيادة قوات المحور الميدانية من الجنرال رايتر فون توما الذي خلف الجنرال شتومي.
وجد رومل أن وضعه غير مشجع: فالفرقة 15 بانزر بقي لديها 31 دبابة فقط والوقود يكاد ينفذ والقصف الجوي والمدفعي أحدثا خسائر جسيمة جداً، بالإجمال فمعنويات قواته متدنية جداً. قرر رومل أن يرمي باحتياطه ليدفع بالقوات الانكليزية خارج مواقعه الأساسية ويستعيد التلة 28 المعروفة بتلة «كدني»
الكلية (KIDNEY).
- مساء 10/27 انطلق رومل بهجومه المعاكس ولكنه اصطدم بمقاومة ضارية من المدرعات والمدافع المضادة للدبابات، فأوقف الهجوم.
فكر مونتغمري بمخطط جديد: على الجنرال لمسدن أن يندفع غرباً وشمالاً غرباً من مرتفع كدني بينما يقوم الجنرال ليز بإعادة تنظيم قواته للهجوم المقبل.
استقدمت الفرقة السابعة المدرعة من الجنوب وسحبت الفرقة النيوزيلندية من الخطوط الأمامية.
- في10/29 أطلقت الفرقة الاسترالية هجوماً تضليلياً لتدفع رومل إلى استخدام احتياطه المتبقي، واندفعت من نتوء شمال مرتفع كدني باتجاه الشاطئ مهددة بعزل فرقة المشاة 164 الألمانية وقطع خطوطها الخلفية، وكما توقع مونتغمري فقد رد رومل بهجوم معاكس على القوات الاسترالية بما لديه من احتياط (ضمناً الفرقة الخفيفة 90 وفرقة البانزر21) ولكن بدون طائل يذكر أمام صمود الفرقة الاسترالية، عند ذلك فكر رومل بالانسحاب إلى فوكا (50 ميلاً إلى الغرب) مع ما بقي لديه من قوات (90 دبابة فقط مقابل 800 لدى الحلفاء).
مهدت هذه العملية إلى عملية أخرى هي «سوبر شارج» (SUPER CHARGE) أو «الضربة القاضية».
في ليل 1/2 تشرين الثاني 1942، ابتدأت هذه العملية وصمد الألمان بوجهها على الرغم من تفوّق قوات الحلفاء والنقص المستمر في قوات المحور وعتاده، مما دفع رومل إلى طلب الانسحاب إلى مواقع خلفية (حوالى 50 ميلاً) من هتلر.
وفي 3 تشرين الأول، وصلت أوامر هتلر بعدم الانسحاب (النصر أو الموت) والثبات حتى آخر رجل.
قال رومل في ما بعد، تعليقاً على أمر هتلر له بالثبات في معركة العلمين: «إن الذي احتجنا إليه هو المدافع والطائرات والوقود، أما الذي لم نكن بحاجة إليه فهو الأوامر التي تطلب منا الثبات».
وهذا ما ساعد مونتغمري على تدمير ما بقي من قوات المحور، ولما غيّر هتلر أمره في اليوم التالي وسمح بالانسحاب، كان الانكليز قد أتمّوا عملية خرق جبهة المحور في 4 تشرين الثاني 1942 (بعد 21 يوماً من بدء المعركة).
كان رومل يندفع بمن بقي من قواته وما بقي من دباباته ومدافعه باتجاه الغرب (بقي لديه نحو90 دبابة وبضع مئات من المدافع ونحو نصف جيش)، وبعد ذلك بدأت المطاردة الكبرى له حتى وصل إلى تونس، وفي هذه الأثناء كان الحلفاء قد بدأوا إنزالهم الكبير في شمال افريقيا في 8ت2-1942 في ما عرف بعملية تورش (TORCH) أي المشعل، فأصبح بين نارين.
أسباب هزيمة رومل في معركة العلمين وشمال افريقيا
تتمثل أبرز أسباب خسارة الألمان للمعركة بما يلي:
1- تضاؤل التموين عبر البحر المتوسط لقوات المحور إلى خمس الحاجات الاعتيادية بسبب إغراق ثلاثة أرباع سفن التموين من قبل القوة الجوية الملكية البريطانية خصوصاً المحروقات.
2- ازدياد القوة الجوية البريطانية بالطائرات كماً ونوعاً.
3- تضاؤل قوة المحور الجوية (بقيادة كيسلرنغ) على مسرح شمال افريقيا لحاجة هتلر لها على مسرح روسيا.
4- عدم احتلال جزيرة مالطا من قبل المحور، والتي كانت تشكل قاعدة الحلفاء لضرب قوافل البواخر المحورية.
5- طول خطوط التموين لقوات المحور من مرفأ طبرق حتى العلمين والبالغة 330 ميلاً أو 660 ميلاً من بنغازي، بينما خطوط تموين الحلفاء لا تبعد عن العلمين أكثر من 55 ميلاً عن الاسكندرية و200 ميل عن السويس.
6- عدم تزويد رومل بما يحتاج إليه من الدبابات الجديدة أو الجنود الأكفاء لاستبدال الأعداد التي أنهكت.
7- تدخل هتلر المباشر في العمليات وعدم السماح بالانسحاب في الوقت المناسب، وعدم وفائه بوعوده لرومل من احتلال مالطة وتلبية حاجاته الضرورية.
وكانت النتيجة أن تلاشى الأمل في الاستيلاء على دلتا النيل وقناة السويس وضاع حلم هتلر في حركة الكماشة عبر القفقاس، بأن يأتي جيش ألماني من أوكرانيا عبر القفقاس، ويأتي جيش آخر شمالاً عبر الصحراء الغربية وقناة السويس، وذلك بهدف الاستيلاء على حقول نفط الشرق الأوسط، ثم الهجوم على الجناح الجنوبي المكشوف للاتحاد السوفياتي.
وقد اعتبر فوللر أن «مصر وقناة السويس كانتا تمثلان الهدف المثالي لقوات ألمانيا المسلحة في ذلك الوقت. ولو أن ألمانيا ألقت بكامل ثقل آلتها الحربية في الشرق الأوسط، بدلاً من بعثرة قواتها الجوية في أجواء انكلترا، لألحقت ضربة قاتلة بمجموع الامبراطورية البريطانية».
وقال المارشال كايتل مستشار هتلر: «كانت العلمين من أثمن الفرص التي مررنا بالقرب منها وأضعناها»، وأستطيع أن أقول إننا في تلك المرحلة من الحرب كنا أقرب من الظفر العام مما كنا في أي زمان أو بعدها. لم يبق علينا يومذاك إلا بذل جهد قليل لكي نفتح الاسكندرية، ونكر على قناة السويس أو فلسطين...» (من كتاب: رومل على أبواب الشرق، تأليف الجنرال ديزموند يونغ - منشورات مكتبة بيروت 1951 - ص57).
النتائج والدروس المستقاة
اعتبرت العلمين معركة مدفعية بامتياز، غير أن ثمة دروساً أخرى تستقى منها وأبرزها:
- مركزية استعمال المدفعية، وتركيزها على نقاط محددة وفعالية المراقبة واستعمال أجهزة الاتصال (السلكية) حتى المفارز الصغيرة (معركة مدفعية بامتياز).
- دور وسائل المخابرات (الاتصالات) الرائد في تنسيق العمل بين سرعة التدخل والجهد الكثيف.
- دور نازعي الألغام في فتح الثغرة.
- معنويات وتدريب عناصر المشاة.
- دور الطيران في تدمير دفاعات ومدفعية المحور ومشاته ودباباته.
- دور الدبابات، ولكنه لم يصل إلى مستوى اعتبار المعركة معركة نموذجية للمدرعات.
- دور القائد، وصلابته، وذكاؤه واختيار الزمان والمكان للتدخل، ووجوده في الطليعة.
- دور إدامة التموين لدى الحلفاء، وتأثير تقطعه لدى المحور على فقدان المبادرة.
لو ربح رومل معركة العلمين وهزم الانكليز، وتابع تقدّمه واحتل مصر وقناة السويس وطرد الانكليز والفرنسيين من سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والعراق وتابع... كان من المحتمل أن يتغير مصير الشرق والعالم كما نعرفه اليوم.
كان خطأ هتلر الكبير أنه:
- حارب على مسرحين بعيدين عن بعضهما البعض في الوقت نفسه.
- أخلّ بمبدأ نسبية الأهداف والوسائل في كل مسرح.
- افتقد مبدأ حرية العمل.
- لم يحضّر جيشه لهذه الحرب بالطريقة المناسبة لأهدافه.
- لم يترك حرية العمل لقادة جيشه على مسارح العمليات في الوقت المناسب.
- لم يعقد تحالفات مفيدة لتحييد أخصامه.

نتائج المعركة أسفرت المعركة عن الخسائر الآتية:- الحلفاء:
- 13000 رجل.
- 250 دبابة (غير قابلة للتصليح).
- 250 دبابة (معطوبة).
- 500 مدفع.
- 250 طائرة.
- المحور:
- 15000 رجل.
- 30000 أسير.
- 054 دبابة.
- 008 مدفع.
- 004 طائرة.
على الرغم من تفوق الحلفاء خاصة بالقوات والمدرعات والطائرات والإمدادات واستطاعتهم تدمير الفيلق الافريقي (Africa Korps)، فإن معركة العلمين قد أنهكتهم وحرمتهم من تحقيق انتصار كاسح.
قال تشرشل: «إن معركة العلمين تشكل نقطة تحول في التراث العسكري البريطاني في خلال الحرب العالمية، قبل العلمين كنا نتصارع للبقاء، أما بعد العلمين فأصبحنا ننتصر».
وقال أيضاً: «لا يمكن اعتبار معركة العلمين أنها النهاية، قد تكون بداية النهاية، ولكنها بالتأكيد نهاية البداية».
معركة العلمين كانت معركة نموذجية للمدفعية، ولم تكن كذلك بالنسبة إلى المدرعات.






*

----------

